# Lace Party with Bev-March 27-April 9th-KAL Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself a couple of years from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

These two weeks we are doing a KAL of Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks by Heidi Nick. These socks are knit top down and the pattern is written for 2 circulars-33 stitches on each circular. I used 4 DPNs, with 33 on one, 17, and 17, respectively. The first needle will be the top of the foot and the 2nd and 3rd are the back of the foot and the heel. I added an extra stitch on the third needle to slip onto the left needle (first). Then I k2tog as my first stitch, joining in the round.

Some pointers. She talks about stitch markers being optional. I NEEDED them, even for the ribbing. It helped very much in keeping me on track as far as the pattern.

Please use whatever method you are used to in doing socks. This pattern is quite fiddly and you will have enough to keep track of without trying a new method.  But no one is watching so be brave if you want to. 

I do not know how to translate this pattern into the Magic Loop or traveling loop. If you know how to do this please share.

If you are new at socks, there are 4 methods that I know of:
Double Pointed Needles-DPNs
2 Circulars
Magic Loop 
Traveling Loop.

Jane and Tanya are conversant in the Traveling Loop. The link below is a great tutorial on DPNs. If you need help on 2 circulars let me know and I will try to find a tutorial on those.

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/print.htm

Ronie found this excellent video by Very Pink on knitting 2 together on 2 circulars.






Also, I could not find my J hook for the cables and ended up snipping a leg off a large paperclip, and using the result as a J hook. Which worked quite nicely, as it's smaller size was great in doing the socks.

Here is the link to the pattern. Click on Download and your 5 clues will pop up.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2

These are beautiful socks. I will probably never make another pair quite as beautiful as these. I tried to get everything in this first post that I could think of. So now you are off and running.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the new start, Bev- I will just be following along!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, you are quick off the mark. You found me before I was finished posting. Glad to have you traveling along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, you are quick off the mark. You found me before I was finished posting. Glad to have you traveling along.


I just happened to find you, in Newest Topics, on the Digest!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just happened to find you, in Newest Topics, on the Digest!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Bev, for getting us started. I'll be casting on shortly. These look like fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just marking my place for tomorrow, Bev.
Your socks look lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started, Bev. I am going to sit this one out. I had planned participating, but when I get knitting again, will work initially on a shawl, as I find socks harder on the wrists, probably because of the shorter rows.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I completely understand. You need to guard those hands and wrists. Wise decision on your part.

Thanks, Jane.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Bev, thank you for getting us started with these beautiful socks!!! I so badly wanted to do them, but better just follow along and stick to what I am still working on.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, the finished sock is beautiful. How many repeats of the ribbing did you do? I have cast on and did one repeat so far. 
I am also using a red yarn


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I just did the one repeat of the ribbing. I thought I read somewhere in the pattern that the ribbing is the best place to alter the length of the socks. Of course, I can't find it now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, I just did the one repeat of the ribbing. I thought I read somewhere in the pattern that the ribbing is the best place to alter the length of the socks. Of course, I can't find it now.


It does say that on the first page. How long is your sock leg with the one repeat? My one ribbing so far is one inch. I think I will do another repeat.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I may not be knitting, but I am trying to make the most of my time. Here are some patterns I wanted to share. I think my wrist is beginning to get better. I really am anxious to resume knitting. Monday evenings I am watching the new series of DWTS, when I only want to do some mindless knitting, so I think I will wait until Tuesday before I try to knit again. I imagine I will know very quickly if it is ok. I know I don't want to push it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-cranberry-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lighter-than-perfume

A couple of nice scarf patterns, well actually there are three:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-sisters-scarves--one
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-sisters-scarves--two
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-sisters-scarves--three

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-lismore

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/risoni-triangle-scarf

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, my sock measures 8 1/4 inches from heel to cuff. Hope this helps. 

Lovely patterns, Sue. I am glad that your hands are feeling better. Take care.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple more patterns.

This is a nice light and airy shawl:
http://www.Ravelry.com/patterns/library/sommerblau

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/olive-branch-2

An interesting scarf pattern that can be knitted horizontally or vertically:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-circles-of-lace

Here is a very pretty pattern. As the designer puts it, "a knit at your own risk" pattern. Since it dates from 2013 and does show errata, I think the errors may all have been fixed, and there are some very pretty FOs:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I won't be doing the gusset as shown/written. You've seen my heel work in the past...so I'm not worried about having one present. I have all of that Impeccable yarn-like (600+ yards)...1.5 pair...or 3 total if I use the remaining of the 2 for heel and cuff...along with the "body" using one of them...mixing two colors (brown and black would be a nice choice).

I know I don't have to use the same sock pattern for each pair, so I'll grab one of the 3-4 colors of Impeccable and start using my 3mm.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev what a lovely start. They look lovely socks and I am just debating whether to Caxton. I shouldn't as I have loads to do but they look very tempting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Sue. I love Sommerblau.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, feel free to improvise.  I am not sure what the name of the heel is, if it has a name, but it is a heel I have never done before.

As I said before Norma. The socks are beautiful.  Your choice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty patterns, Sue!

It sounds like some good progress is being made on those socks already! Way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning All. Bev--begining with those clear photos is such a great idea. Gives me something to think about.

Need to see if the socks can be done toe up. I can't do a sock like this top down as there will be no adjusting for width at the cuff later on. An 8" sock on my foot will stretch out and only be about 5-6" and that won't feel good on me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Those socks are so pretty. I'll think about them. Socks have not been one of my successes so far.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, Bev, this is a great start. I just finished a pair of socks for my husband using the Sockit2me pattern on KP...took a picture, but no time to post...I need to finish here and then begin working outside. We are closing this week on the house and there is so much left to do before we move at the end of April. 

Take care and I'll be checking in when I can...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, I just did the one repeat of the ribbing. I thought I read somewhere in the pattern that the ribbing is the best place to alter the length of the socks. Of course, I can't find it now.


Caryn--just read thru the pattern looking for places to make alterations. This designer states that you can only lengthen the leg at the cuff. She makes allowance for longer feet in Clue 5 where you can make the foot longer to meet your size needs.
Unfortunately she makes no allowance for wider legs. The foot can probably be made wider by adding stitches to the sole of the foot which is done in plain ss.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, my sock measures 8 1/4 inches from heel to cuff. Hope this helps.
> 
> Lovely patterns, Sue. I am glad that your hands are feeling better. Take care.


Thanks Bev. Yes, that is helpful. I will definitely add one more round of ribbing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, she also adds extra stitches on each side of the charts for Medium and large. Those shaded stitches marked L and M at the bottom of the chart. You could easily add more stitches as needed. Doing this pattern could be done toe up, just do the charts top down. Though it would be hard to gauge the length of the foot.

DFL, pop in when you can. You are definitely at the last bit of hurry, hurry with your house.  Praying for a smooth transition to your new home.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the patterns Sue. Added a few more to my library! 

Good luck with the closing DFL. Hope it all goes smoothly. The finishing stuff of moving is always the most anxiety producing, but it does all get done and then you will be happily on your way. Looking foward to seeing your sockit2me socks when you get a chance.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw my bunny again this morning. He was up on his hind legs reaching for a leaf on a forsythia bush.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Saw my bunny again this morning. He was up on his hind legs reaching for a leaf on a forsythia bush.
> 
> Sue


So cute :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Saw my bunny again this morning. He was up on his hind legs reaching for a leaf on a forsythia bush.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I also got started and thank you Caryn for asking all the questions I have asked  I was wondering if you do another repeat of the cuff will you put more beads in ? I am thinking they might look nice but have to look at the next charts, if there isn't any beads near the first few rows then I many not need them.. just wondering what your thought were?

I love this pattern Bev! I practiced some more with my TAAT on 2 Circulars and it is working out well.. So I will carry on like this. I do have DPN's for the heels if needed  I love your stitch markers.. I found I am ok without them in the cuff but will definitely be using them in the leg.. and possibly life lines!! 

Thanks for a great start Bev! it looks like Caryn and I are definitely joining in  I look forward to seeing more of the finished sock.. you have done some beautiful socks already.. this does look a fun 'Keeping me - on - my - toes type of pattern!! ' mostly because she felt it important to make the knit stitches and the purl stitches so the chart is very busy


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, she has on bead in the front of the leg in the ribbing and 3 in the back. So you could add more beads as you add more ribbing. I chose not to do any beads at all. I don't have a local source of beads and didn't want to use my large 6's on them. I want to see some pics of your TAAT as you progress.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of nice scarf patterns:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/papagena

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feel-pretty

She also has a selection of sock patterns too. I particularly like these two:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elderflower-wine
and

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giulietta

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, she has on bead in the front of the leg in the ribbing and 3 in the back. So you could add more beads as you add more ribbing. I chose not to do any beads at all. I don't have a local source of beads and didn't want to use my large 6's on them. I want to see some pics of your TAAT as you progress.


I am thinking my beads are larger also but I like them I am hoping there are none in places that would be uncomfortable.. like the top of the foot... or worse bottom.. I'm sure there are none on the bottom though  I'll take pictures and I do have a good resource for TAAT let me find it and I'll post the video 

I found this one.. I think most of us have watched her videos... it is Very Pink. It is long but she really takes her time and talks you through it all  



 you can certainly fast forward through the parts you don't need.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of nice scarf patterns:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/papagena
> 
> ...


I love the elderflower-wine socks....I like to have a pair of socks on the needles all the time....seems like someone can always use socks and they are small enough to fit it the pocket of the car door!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, thanks for the link to Very Pink's video. I really like her videos. I have added the link to the first post, so it is available to all coming later.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the start, Bev. I have been saving a bit of time during your LP so I could knit these.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the start I have. I tried to show how TAAT works but with one hand it was nearly impossible. You can see my 'Butterfly's' being used as a table topper  and you can see the cute basket I have that fits my socks project perfectly  basically I have 2 different brands of #1US needles and I make sure I have them separated when I am knitting.. as I move along on the sock I can stick the back needle tips into the work so they are not flopping around. As with any socks or small circular projects getting started is the hardest part after that it get easier and easier..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks for the start, Bev. I have been saving a bit of time during your LP so I could knit these.


Those are going to be beautiful!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I love the elderflower-wine socks....I like to have a pair of socks on the needles all the time....seems like someone can always use socks and they are small enough to fit it the pocket of the car door!!!!


How do you knit yours? one at a time or two at a time.. do you do them top down or toe up? I bet if you have socks on all the time then you probably have some good tips to share.. when you have time that is .. I know it is a busy time for you


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, your Butterflies looks great as a table topper.

You have made a good start on your socks. That basket does fit your project perfectly.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Here is the start I have. I tried to show how TAAT works but with one hand it was nearly impossible. You can see my 'Butterfly's' being used as a table topper  and you can see the cute basket I have that fits my socks project perfectly  basically I have 2 different brands of #1US needles and I make sure I have them separated when I am knitting.. as I move along on the sock I can stick the back needle tips into the work so they are not flopping around. As with any socks or small circular projects getting started is the hardest part after that it get easier and easier..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After a rainy start, the day has turned out beautifully. I even took a nice long walk, probably about two miles. I was planning getting back into walking the beginning of April, but after yesterday's walk to the park and the weather right now, I felt motivated to go outside. I used to like to walk first thing in the morning, but it is still dark now, so will probably just go later in the day for now. I was hoping maybe to see a rabbit, but not today. First thing in the morning is a good time for that and even the odd deer, and of course there is nothing like the dawn chorus. Definitely feels springlike now. I hope it lasts.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After a rainy start, the day has turned out beautifully. I even took a nice long walk, probably about two miles. I was planning getting back into walking the beginning of April, but after yesterday's walk to the park and the weather right now, I felt motivated to go outside. I used to like to walk first thing in the morning, but it is still dark now, so will probably just go later in the day for now. I was hoping maybe to see a rabbit, but not today. First thing in the morning is a good time for that and even the odd deer, and of course there is nothing like the dawn chorus. Definitely feels springlike now. I hope it lasts.
> 
> Sue


I hope so, too, Sue, so you can enjoy your morning walk!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, your yarn looks great. Glad you can join us. 

Ronie, thanks for the pictures. It looks easy. I have tried magic loop and didn't like it, but I have never tried two circulars. Hmmmm! Maybe my next pair. 

Love your backyard, Sue.  So sunny right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, she also adds extra stitches on each side of the charts for Medium and large. Those shaded stitches marked L and M at the bottom of the chart. You could easily add more stitches as needed. Doing this pattern could be done toe up, just do the charts top down. Though it would be hard to gauge the length of the foot.
> 
> DFL, pop in when you can. You are definitely at the last bit of hurry, hurry with your house.  Praying for a smooth transition to your new home.


Not sure of what you say Bev. The top of my leg is 14" while the bottom of my foot is more normative so that is a lot of extra stitches at the cuff and then a slow narrowing down. With such a complex pattern not sure about making the adjustments. But will look again. Thanx


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Those are going to be beautiful!!!


Thanks, Ronie! This yarn was going to be used for one of my designs, but it said it wanted to be socks for me, instead. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, your yarn looks great. Glad you can join us.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here is the start I have. I tried to show how TAAT works but with one hand it was nearly impossible. You can see my 'Butterfly's' being used as a table topper  and you can see the cute basket I have that fits my socks project perfectly  basically I have 2 different brands of #1US needles and I make sure I have them separated when I am knitting.. as I move along on the sock I can stick the back needle tips into the work so they are not flopping around. As with any socks or small circular projects getting started is the hardest part after that it get easier and easier..


Impressive, Ronie but I'm not sure I want to go through the faff of the set up. I think I will stick to dpns and one at a time. (Your butterflies look very pretty)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue that bunny is very at home in your yard. 

Ronie, I put the beads in on the 2nd repeat as well. I am using 5 dpns, and will do one sock at a time, unless I can find the other end of the ball of yarn
Yours look great so far. Love your color yarn and the beads. Your holder is perfect and your butterfly looks super as a table topper. Some time I will have to give that tat with 2 cables a try. 

Very pretty yarn Elizabeth. They will make pretty socks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue that bunny is very at home in your yard.
> 
> Ronie, I put the beads in on the 2nd repeat as well. I am using 5 dpns, and will do one sock at a time, unless I can find the other end of the ball of yarn
> Yours look great so far. Love your color yarn and the beads. Your holder is perfect and your butterfly looks super as a table topper. Some time I will have to give that tat with 2 cables a try.
> ...


Going to be gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I forgot to say, Bev, that I will be joining in but not until next week. I'm not trusting myself to knit at all at the moment - way to tired in the evenings.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have bought long radish (dikon?), serrano, and heirloom tomato seed...still have my established pointy-leaf sage, and the seed for Tam Jalapeno, and whatever free seed the other company sent me. Looking at savory, boxwood basil seed from two different online companies.

I can send a little boxwood to one or two locations...or you can look up http://www.rareseeds.com/summer-savory/
under $2 for 300 seed

Information only: http://m.bonnieplants.com/varieties/tabid/61/id/5/Basil-Boxwood.aspx
Price and information: http://www.burpee.com/herbs/basil/basil-boxwood-prod000450.html
$3.95 for 100 seed

The boxwood basil I'm thinking of will not wither in intense situations.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--can't believe the gorgeous outside right now. This a.m. I had to drive about 60 miles. The weather was beyond gray-barely any visibility and pouring rain. Traffic backed up several miles at a bridge so bad I thought for sure it was an accident or road construction. Made me over 1/2 hr late for the job. The client notes it is always raining when I come down and he is almost right. Coming home about 2 hours later the weather was so clear and by the time I got back upstate it was 60* and sunny as if the morning yuk never happened.

And my forsythias have begun to show yellow--yea!

Mail man brought my detox goody and another yarn bundle, this one from DBNY, the hand painted fingering yarn I ordered just a few days ago. It looks great.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sue that bunny is very at home in your yard.
> 
> Ronie, I put the beads in on the 2nd repeat as well. I am using 5 dpns, and will do one sock at a time, unless I can find the other end of the ball of yarn
> Yours look great so far. Love your color yarn and the beads. Your holder is perfect and your butterfly looks super as a table topper. Some time I will have to give that tat with 2 cables a try.
> ...


Thanks, Caryn! I love your red. That was my first choice, but I am supposed to be designing something for the Olympics this Summer, so have to save my red for that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have bought long radish (dikon?), serrano, and heirloom tomato seed...still have my established pointy-leaf sage, and the seed for Tam Jalapeno, and whatever free seed the other company sent me. Looking at savory, boxwood basil seed from two different online companies.
> 
> I can send a little boxwood to one or two locations...or you can look up http://www.rareseeds.com/summer-savory/
> under $2 for 300 seed
> ...


Thanx for the Rare Seed resource. Will explore it more later. Just to let you know, Bonnie's got me turned off last year when I called them for info on their fertilizers. Almost hostile to me and refused to talk with me. I know they are a large greenhouse and sell a lot to the big box stores as well as other garden centers, but I will avoid them. I find when companies are using toxic chemicals they claim proprietorial secrecy when asked about their practices so this company told me, in essence, that is what they do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev what a lovely start. They look lovely socks and I am just debating whether to Caxton. I shouldn't as I have loads to do but they look very tempting.


I have loads to do, too, Norma, but I got one sock cast on last night and will do the other today and at least get the cuff knit today (I hope).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the Rare Seed resource. Will explore it more later. Just to let you know, Bonnie's got me turned off last year when I called them for info on their fertilizers. Almost hostile to me and refused to talk with me. I know they are a large greenhouse and sell a lot to the big box stores as well as other garden centers, but I will avoid them. I find when companies are using toxic chemicals they claim proprietorial secrecy when asked about their practices so this company told me, in essence, that is what they do.


That is why I had the "information only" on the Bonnie link...it keeps looping back to the same link, no price listed! The Burpee link has prices for both seed and plant...but I'm limiting myself to buying low-cost. And we're talking leaf-items except for the peppers and tomato. I don't think I'll have problems if I water every-/2-day apart. Getting the tomato food this year with the calcium so that I don't have to deal with blossom rot (not that I've seen it on the large tomatoes...but the Roma's had it last year).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the patterns Sue. Added a few more to my library!
> 
> Good luck with the closing DFL. Hope it all goes smoothly. The finishing stuff of moving is always the most anxiety producing, but it does all get done and then you will be happily on your way. Looking foward to seeing your sockit2me socks when you get a chance.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So cute :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of nice scarf patterns:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/papagena
> 
> ...


Those are all great patterns, Sue. Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I love the elderflower-wine socks....I like to have a pair of socks on the needles all the time....seems like someone can always use socks and they are small enough to fit it the pocket of the car door!!!!


I'm the same way about having a pair on the needles. I don't get them knit up as fast as I used to before I began knitting shawls, but I do like having them on the needles for a car trip.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Those are going to be beautiful!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And yours are going to be, too, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After a rainy start, the day has turned out beautifully. I even took a nice long walk, probably about two miles. I was planning getting back into walking the beginning of April, but after yesterday's walk to the park and the weather right now, I felt motivated to go outside. I used to like to walk first thing in the morning, but it is still dark now, so will probably just go later in the day for now. I was hoping maybe to see a rabbit, but not today. First thing in the morning is a good time for that and even the odd deer, and of course there is nothing like the dawn chorus. Definitely feels springlike now. I hope it lasts.
> 
> Sue


I agree, Sue. It's so nice to get out for a morning walk. I was out by 6:45 this morning and it was wonderful! I usually try to get out as early as I can - sometimes in the months with longer daylight hours, I'm out by 5:30. It always feels so great to greet the morning that way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue that bunny is very at home in your yard.
> 
> Ronie, I put the beads in on the 2nd repeat as well. I am using 5 dpns, and will do one sock at a time, unless I can find the other end of the ball of yarn
> Yours look great so far. Love your color yarn and the beads. Your holder is perfect and your butterfly looks super as a table topper. Some time I will have to give that tat with 2 cables a try.
> ...


They look very pretty, Caryn. I only do my socks TAAT on 2 circulars. I think it's all about what we are most comfortable with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I have loads to do, too, Norma, but I got one sock cast on last night and will do the other today and at least get the cuff knit today (I hope).


Great! Looking at some of the starts here I am even more tempted :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> That is why I had the "information only" on the Bonnie link...it keeps looping back to the same link, no price listed! The Burpee link has prices for both seed and plant...but I'm limiting myself to buying low-cost. And we're talking leaf-items except for the peppers and tomato. I don't think I'll have problems if I water every-/2-day apart. Getting the tomato food this year with the calcium so that I don't have to deal with blossom rot (not that I've seen it on the large tomatoes...but the Roma's had it last year).


It was a strange growing season last year and I also had some blossom end rot on tomatoes and some other kind of rot on the gorgeous orange peppers that grew for the first time for me. I need to remember to treat all my plants with homeopathic silicea for strength when they are planted.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Saw my bunny again this morning. He was up on his hind legs reaching for a leaf on a forsythia bush.
> 
> Sue


He sure is happy in your back yard, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--nice scarf and sock patterns. Discovered already had 2 of them in my library, so good choices


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your start. Looking good. 

Yay, Pam's in. What color??  Pics when you want please. 

Next week is fine Linda. That will work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not sure of what you say Bev. The top of my leg is 14" while the bottom of my foot is more normative so that is a lot of extra stitches at the cuff and then a slow narrowing down. With such a complex pattern not sure about making the adjustments. But will look again. Thanx


Check the charts for the L and M on each end of the charts. That is where she adds stitches for large and medium-between the front of the leg and the back of the leg on both sides. You could add stitches there and decrease them as you go down the leg. They would just be knit stitches-stockenette.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--looking at/studying the pattern and trying to figure out where sizing can be changed --how long is the leg before you begin the gusset? According to the pattern it begins about 4.5" from the top of the cuff. Is that what you have on your sock? How long is the leg of the sock on yours?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your start. Looking good.
> 
> Yay, Pam's in. What color??  Pics when you want please.
> 
> Next week is fine Linda. That will work.


It's a pale blue with light green. Will be using light green beads. I'll post a photo when I get the cuff knitted. Will only be doing 1 repeat of the cuff pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to share this blog essay and think it needs to be taken to heart.

http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/03/28/from-now-on-we-tell-the-world-its-not-easy/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Check the charts for the L and M on each end of the charts. That is where she adds stitches for large and medium-between the front of the leg and the back of the leg on both sides. You could add stitches there and decrease them as you go down the leg. They would just be knit stitches-stockenette.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Maybe. I need to add about minimally 15-20 stitches at her ga.

What about the length measurements I asked about?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--looking at/studying the pattern and trying to figure out where sizing can be changed --how long is the leg before you begin the gusset? According to the pattern it begins about 4.5" from the top of the cuff. Is that what you have on your sock? How long is the leg of the sock on yours?


Tanya, my sock is 5" from cuff to the start of the gusset and I only did 1 repeat of the ribbing. I have 8 1/4" from cuff to the heel when the gusset is completed.

Did you understand what I was trying to tell you about where to add stitches for increasing the top of the sock? It would be stockenette on each side of the leg between the front and back charts.

We went for a hike this afternoon and found some promises of spring.  We fully expect the woods to be abloom when we go on Weds.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a pale blue with light green. Will be using light green beads. I'll post a photo when I get the cuff knitted. Will only be doing 1 repeat of the cuff pattern.


Pam, you can do as many repeats of the cuff as you want. It is the only place you can make the socks longer. I only did one and my socks are 8 1/4" from cuff to the bottom of the heel.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Also, found a bunch of forsythia on top of a ridge where we had noticed some small foundations and old telephone poles etc. Some one lived there at one time and planted forsythia and it spread throughout that area.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, your yarn looks great. Glad you can join us.
> 
> Ronie, thanks for the pictures. It looks easy. I have tried magic loop and didn't like it, but I have never tried two circulars. Hmmmm! Maybe my next pair.
> 
> Love your backyard, Sue.  So sunny right now.


the important thing to remember is to keep the working yarns above and between the needles.. if they get pulled down and back there is a good chance of a unwanted YO. I normally do this with toe up socks but after I got the hang of it I am finding it easier and easier


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--looking at/studying the pattern and trying to figure out where sizing can be changed --how long is the leg before you begin the gusset? According to the pattern it begins about 4.5" from the top of the cuff. Is that what you have on your sock? How long is the leg of the sock on yours?


I'm not sure where the 4.5 comes from but from doing my swatch and getting 1 inch for the 8 rows and another 40 rows for the leg I see that as 6 inches then you do the heel.. if you needed to add more stitches.. see how many you need on your needles to get your 14 inches then subtract 66 what you have left over would be divided in half and would knit up as plain stockinette on the sides of the sock and would look just fine.. then just decrease evenly over the next 40 rows that go down to the ankle


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Going to be gorgeous.


Thanks Linda. I did find the other end of the yarn, so I just about finished the second repeat of the cuff on the second sock, knitting from both ends of the ball.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Caryn! I love your red. That was my first choice, but I am supposed to be designing something for the Olympics this Summer, so have to save my red for that.


I don't have a red pair of socks, and I really wanted one. Looking foward to seeing what you will be designing for the Olympics. I'll have to buy more red


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think your socks look great Caryn with your double rib... I chose to do just one because I measured my best fitting socks and they are about 8.5 inches up the leg 

I was going to get a lot of knitting done today but I have a soar throat  I do hope it feels better tomorrow


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They look very pretty, Caryn. I only do my socks TAAT on 2 circulars. I think it's all about what we are most comfortable with.


Thanks Pam. Looking foward to seeing yours. I agree about it being about what we are most comfortable with. I do want to try the 2 circulars though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your start. Looking good.
> 
> Yay, Pam's in. What color??  Pics when you want please.
> 
> Next week is fine Linda. That will work.


Thanks Bev. I hope to get to the next charts tomorrow.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We went for a hike this afternoon and found some promises of spring.  We fully expect the woods to be abloom when we go on Weds.


Great pictures again Bev. Love the color of that violet. Yay for spring! 
Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--yes, I understood what you said about the side knit stitches. I would just have to add soooooo many that I am not sure it would look good. Thanx for the leg measurement.

I am so impressed with your finding Bloodroot. It has got to be the most d...d awful tasting herb in the universe but is a fabulous blood cleaner. I would dig up a few of the roots, dry and save them for healing. They are great to use in the Spring when our body could use some good cleansing from winter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure where the 4.5 comes from but from doing my swatch and getting 1 inch for the 8 rows and another 40 rows for the leg I see that as 6 inches then you do the heel.. if you needed to add more stitches.. see how many you need on your needles to get your 14 inches then subtract 66 what you have left over would be divided in half and would knit up as plain stockinette on the sides of the sock and would look just fine.. then just decrease evenly over the next 40 rows that go down to the ankle


Thanx Ronie. I do understand the process, just not sure I will like the look of it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think your socks look great Caryn with your double rib... I chose to do just one because I measured my best fitting socks and they are about 8.5 inches up the leg
> 
> I was going to get a lot of knitting done today but I have a soar throat  I do hope it feels better tomorrow


Thanks Ronie. I do like my socks a little longer, so I'm hoping it will a all work out. I didn't do a swatch, but I am doing the medium. 
Sorry you are coming down with a sore throat. Gargle with salt water before you go to bed -that usually helps me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great pictures again Bev. Love the color of that violet. Yay for spring!
> Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


Love the expansive view. Mountain living gives you that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. Love your pic. Beeeeeautiful!

Tanya, I have some bloodroot in the small 'woods' at the back of our lot. So I was familiar with it's appearance. And used to looking for the small things on our hikes. I never knew of it's medicinal herbal qualities. Good to know. I was determined to find flowers this hike. It did not disappoint.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - Designer here

If any of you are interested, I just opened a CONVERSATION about knitting your sweater by taking measures etc.

We are finishing up the actual workshop but they wanted to make another one so that is what we will be doing. there is also a pdf with some information and I would love to see some of you( or all of you }join us -I know some of you were with our Conversation about color and that is what I am aiming for here. You are all welcome.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396124-1.html
It will start tomorrow - around noon EST


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We went for a hike this afternoon and found some promises of spring.  We fully expect the woods to be abloom when we go on Weds.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I don't have a red pair of socks, and I really wanted one. Looking foward to seeing what you will be designing for the Olympics. I'll have to buy more red


Can never have too much red!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Great pictures again Bev. Love the color of that violet. Yay for spring!
> Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


I miss going to SAFF because I miss seeing the mountains. Thanks for this pic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, you can do as many repeats of the cuff as you want. It is the only place you can make the socks longer. I only did one and my socks are 8 1/4" from cuff to the bottom of the heel.


I figured that and 8-1/4" will be plenty long enough for me. Thanks, Bev.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely patterns, Sue. I am glad that your hands are feeling better. Take care.


I agree Bev. Lovely patterns, Sue. I am going to keep working on the WIP, will knit this sock later as I really love the pattern.

Your red is really lovely and you did a great job on the first one.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Great patterns, Sue. Thanks.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--just read thru the pattern looking for places to make alterations. This designer states that you can only lengthen the leg at the cuff. She makes allowance for longer feet in Clue 5 where you can make the foot longer to meet your size needs.
> Unfortunately she makes no allowance for wider legs. The foot can probably be made wider by adding stitches to the sole of the foot which is done in plain ss.


Tanya, you could either do that at the back of the sock or you could add another pattern, or you could add more stitches between the braids.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Saw my bunny again this morning. He was up on his hind legs reaching for a leaf on a forsythia bush.Sue


He's looking out through the fence. I wonder if he is stuck in the back yard and can't get out. It looks like he's watching the world go by!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That pic was taken right before he went through it. He'll be back!

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> He's looking out through the fence. I wonder if he is stuck in the back yard and can't get out. It looks like he's watching the world go by!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dodie. The second one is more enjoyable because I know better what I am doing. It's sure is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I saved the group with the bloodroot with the "label" you gave Bev...may not see any here in city but better real-life than formal books.



tamarque said:


> It was a strange growing season last year and I also had some blossom end rot on tomatoes and some other kind of rot on the gorgeous orange peppers that grew for the first time for me. I need to remember to treat all my plants with homeopathic silicea for strength when they are planted.


My cherry tomato plant didn't have bloom rot. I think it was the "hybrid" status of the Roma at fault. That's why I bought a Heirloom tomato...and looking for larger sized cherry/grape tomato plants. Peppers never get bloom rot for me.

Watch the level of the nitrogen...maybe a little lighter than the "commercial" tomato/pepper food. Don't leave off the calcium for tomatoes. I just watered last year...but I don't want problems for my first Heirloom tomato batch.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since I know I need sock weight 72 CO --> I'm going with (Acht)samkeit instead of Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.

Danke fur die pattern links.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello friends. If it seemed like I disappeared -- well I did. I had mentioned several times over the last month or so that I was having computer problems. It all came to a resounding thud and I've been without machine for a few days. The good news -- machine is back and working fine AND I finally located someone who just moved to the community who is trying to set up a small business doing computer repair. Believe it or not, we don't have any such service --or at least we didn't. 

Feel like my eyeballs are going to fall out catching up on all the reading. Sounds like everyone had a good Easter weekend. Also sounds like and looks like Spring has arrived in some parts of the country. We had snow on the ground this morning and a really cold north wind all day. So I'm envious of your spring weather. However, they are saying that it will be warming up by the weekend, so patience on my part needs to be practiced.

Bev, great start on the socks. I'm going to watch along and enjoy everyone else's labors. 

Been missing all of you; so good to be back so I can watch all of your creative talent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I want to share this blog essay and think it needs to be taken to heart.
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/03/28/from-now-on-we-tell-the-world-its-not-easy/


That is a great post and she is quite right :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are beautiful closeups. They cheer the soul.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until March 31st  Arming by Erika Flory
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aramingo

 Free until May 1st  Shadowily by Valerie Pollock
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadowplay

Spring Garden Kerchief by Clare Lakewood
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-garden-kerchief

Renaissance by Kokolat de la Kokolatière
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/renaissance-10

Leaves by Mia Saranen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaves-16

Salvia Shawl by Irina Pi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/salvia-shawl

For the medieval fans...
Chailmail Coif (Helmet and Cowl) by Katie Golus
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chailmail-coif-helmet-and-cowl


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Great pictures again Bev. Love the color of that violet. Yay for spring!
> Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


Another beauty :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, you could either do that at the back of the sock or you could add another pattern, or you could add more stitches between the braids.


Am still thinking about this pattern and may do it but not for me. That would deal with a lot of the problems. Do a medium size and hope they will fit someone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


Ooooh!! Stunning!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I saved the group with the bloodroot with the "label" you gave Bev...may not see any here in city but better real-life than formal books.
> 
> My cherry tomato plant didn't have bloom rot. I think it was the "hybrid" status of the Roma at fault. That's why I bought a Heirloom tomato...and looking for larger sized cherry/grape tomato plants. Peppers never get bloom rot for me.
> 
> Watch the level of the nitrogen...maybe a little lighter than the "commercial" tomato/pepper food. Don't leave off the calcium for tomatoes. I just watered last year...but I don't want problems for my first Heirloom tomato batch.


Karen--I never use commercial fertilizer and am having my soil lab tested as we write. Will get customized recommendations for the garden and then tweak when and where as needed. Tomatoes should be fertilized before planting and then again when the blossoms set according to my organic farmers. They are water sensitive.

I also never had blossom end rot on peppers before last year but as noted it was a strange year and may get stranger yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--the coastal pics are so beautiful. I loved the Washington coast that I saw when there years ago. There is a ruggedness to it that feels very west to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great start, Bev!
I discovered, to my chagrin, that the yarn that I had taken with me for this project is a bit heavier than that indicated in the pattern. I spent considerable time yesterday looking through my stash for something suitable for this project & several other upcoming ones. The only ones that I know for sure are for Boo's MKAL which doesn't start until the 1st & Toni's which hasn't arrived yet.

Last night, I gathered together 6-7 yarns that I hoped would work for the other looming projects & did swatches - so no progress on anything nor candidates for the projects. I want to do Paws for Reflection for the Arctic Blast Reprieve but the only yarn that would work is green (how did I get all this green all of a sudden? - must be Sue's influence) but my cat loving friend doesn't like green.

So I am going to go ahead with the yarn that I had originally planned & do the small size & figure that I will do the Cinderella thing & find a foot that matches. I didn't swatch that one, though, which I really should do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, lovely pictures. They call for one to hike along the shore.  Beautiful.

Tanya, I was not doubting your ability to understand, I was doubting my ability to explain. 

Belle, so glad to see you back with your computer troubles taken care of. What great timing for both he and you for the fixing.  We so enjoy your skills also. They are quite inspiring. 

Oh, Jane, what a frustration. I can envision the stash search, I have done that also looking for something. Glad you have decided to go ahead and see what happens. I am really enjoying this second sock. It's more relaxing having
actually completed one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--so glad you have a working computer again. We have been made so dependent on this technology for so many everyday functions it leaves us feeling cut off from much of our world when they go down. And that works both ways, cutting you off from us. Happy to have you back with us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, lovely pictures. They call for one to hike along the shore.  Beautiful.
> 
> Tanya, I was not doubting your ability to understand, I was doubting my ability to explain.
> ...........


I think a bit of mental telepathy would often help communication a lot :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Saw my bunny again this morning....


Your cute bunny really blends in there, doesn't he?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of nice scarf patterns...


Caoua Coffee has some nice designs, Sue. Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Here is the start I have....


Good start, Ronie. The basket is just the ticket, isn't it?
I like the white & pink piece - is that one of the coasters you have been working on?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... I think I will stick to dpns and one at a time. ..


I am thinking along the same lines. Although I generally prefer TAAT, with all of that detail, I might prefer just dealing with one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics, Dodie. There really is a rugged beauty there.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad people enjoyed the mountain view. Dodie, I love your coastline pictures too. So much beauty in nature! 

Tanya, I finally read that article about telling others that what we do is hard- wonder if it would work to make people appreciate the product. 

Shirley, thanks for the info on the workshop. I will check it out later today. I could definitely use help in getting the right measurements to make a sweater that fits!

Belle, glad you were able to get back on line. Nice that you have someone opening a business near bye so you have access to help.

Jane, thanks for the new patterns. I like that Lacey leaf sweater - something a little different than a shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I am glad he seems at home there. That is about the farthest part in the yard from our house, and he can hide easily in that corner and only emerge when he wants to. I do enjoy spotting him. Thankfully my dogs have not seen him yet.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Your cute bunny really blends in there, doesn't he?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


The sea coast is usually so lovely! Certainly so in this case, glad you had sun, Dodie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello friends. If it seemed like I disappeared -- well I did. I had mentioned several times over the last month or so that I was having computer problems. It all came to a resounding thud and I've been without machine for a few days. The good news -- machine is back and working fine AND I finally located someone who just moved to the community who is trying to set up a small business doing computer repair. Believe it or not, we don't have any such service --or at least we didn't.
> 
> Feel like my eyeballs are going to fall out catching up on all the reading. Sounds like everyone had a good Easter weekend. Also sounds like and looks like Spring has arrived in some parts of the country. We had snow on the ground this morning and a really cold north wind all day. So I'm envious of your spring weather. However, they are saying that it will be warming up by the weekend, so patience on my part needs to be practiced.
> 
> ...


Glad you are back!

I've been having 'crash dump' problems, which I really need to address!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I already posted this to Sam's Tea Party, but there is a lesson to be learned for all of us.

When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???

From my friend Ruth in ancient Glasgow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad people enjoyed the mountain view. Dodie, I love your coastline pictures too. So much beauty in nature!
> 
> Tanya, I finally read that article about telling others that what we do is hard- wonder if it would work to make people appreciate the product......
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The Germans are very well organized, and try to have things run efficiently, plus there is a respect for others. Here, if there was an open lane like that, there would be drivers driving there to see if they could move up a little and not wait, regardless of the reason for that lane being left open. People regularly drive in the fast lane at their own pace and won't let others pass. I think it is New Jersey, however, that posts that the fast lane is meant as a passing lane. Don't know if there are other states like that.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I already posted this to Sam's Tea Party, but there is a lesson to be learned for all of us.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???
> 
> From my friend Ruth in ancient Glasgow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The Germans are very well organized, and try to have things run efficiently, plus there is a respect for others. Here, if there was an open lane like that, there would be drivers driving there to see if they could move up a little and not wait, regardless of the reason for that lane being left open. People regularly drive in the fast lane at their own pace and won't let others pass. I think it is New Jersey, however, that posts that the fast lane is meant as a passing lane. Don't know if there are other states like that.
> 
> Sue


Sadly an all too common occurrence, I am not at all sure that NZ'ers would obey such a law. We have just come through Easter with about 4 road deaths- far too many for a small country.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh my - my yarn for the Pincha just arrived. I had forgotten that I had that on my to-do list. If I'd had it last week, it would have been CO but now I don't know when... but it feels so lovey & I know it will work out so nicely...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


That tree makes a big splash! Almost like it was Photoshopped in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up & the invitation, Designer1234.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. ...


Nice pics, Dodie. Does this mean that you have solved the problems with posting pics here?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


Beautiful pics. Reminds me of our Hwy 101 trip.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by, Shirley. And for the heads up. 

Tanya, I read the article yesterday and should have read it before I gifted my last baby boy vest. She appreciated it very much and asked how long it took to make. 2-3 days just didn't make it sound as much of a gift.  She still loved it. 

Julie, that picture is worth 1000 words. But I agree with Sue, in the US people would be using that lane to get ahead.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--so glad you have a working computer again. We have been made so dependent on this technology for so many everyday functions it leaves us feeling cut off from much of our world when they go down. And that works both ways, cutting you off from us. Happy to have you back with us.


Thanks. You are certainly right about the cut off. Several years ago I decided to forgo satellite TV (only thing available out here) for satellite internet connection instead. So I get news, etc and of course KP via the satellite. So when system is down, the only time I hear the news is when I drive into town and happen to hit the hour dead on. Now, I'm not saying that hearing or reading the news really changes my life much, but at least I have the illusion that I am "in the know." Aren't we strange creatures!!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, busy knitters!

Thank you for the wonderful photos, Bev, Dodie, and Caryn.

That is very wise of the Germans to pull over like that. I agree, it would never happen here. Everyone is in too much of a hurry.

Welcome back, Belle!

Yesterday I made a call to check on a yarn that I ordered for my pansy shawl. It is from a "local" company in Superior, Wisconsin. I am going to Duluth to see our girls this weekend and will get to pick up the yarn in person and get a tour of their dyeing studio. I am so excited!!! Then I will go back across the harbor to the "local" yarn shop that sells their products. My camera is charged up and ready to bring you all with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for stopping by, Shirley. And for the heads up.
> 
> Tanya, I read the article yesterday and should have read it before I gifted my last baby boy vest. She appreciated it very much and asked how long it took to make. 2-3 days just didn't make it sound as much of a gift.  She still loved it.
> 
> Julie, that picture is worth 1000 words. But I agree with Sue, in the US people would be using that lane to get ahead.


Which is a very sad indictment on people's mentality.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy knitters!
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful photos, Bev, Dodie, and Caryn.
> 
> ...


I am afraid that is almost certainly what would happen here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...My camera is charged up and ready to bring you all with.


Sounds like fun! Looking forward to the virtual experience.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some progress pics...
I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


The RS and WS are very much alike from here. 👍🏻

Your SW is stunning, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


And they are both beautiful purples.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The RS and WS are very much alike from here. 👍🏻
> Your SW is stunning, Jane!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And they are both beautiful purples.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I already posted this to Sam's Tea Party, but there is a lesson to be learned for all of us.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???
> 
> From my friend Ruth in ancient Glasgow.


That is brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is brilliant :thumbup:


 :thumbup: That was my thought too, you can see people setting out to enjoy the time it takes!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that sounds like an awesome trip :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


Both are very pretty :thumbup: I love the colour. They both look the same????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ronie. I do like my socks a little longer, so I'm hoping it will a all work out. I didn't do a swatch, but I am doing the medium.
> Sorry you are coming down with a sore throat. Gargle with salt water before you go to bed -that usually helps me!


Thank you Caryn... I'll do that here in a few minutes... I looked down my throat and it is not pretty...

I do love the picture you shared. It reminds me of a time when life was much less hectic.. I just wish that I had a digital camera back then so I could share pictures


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--next one, and there will be many next ones, you can slip in how much longer this new one took or point out some detail that you just loved doing even tho is was a bit complicated. I think we all need to beef up our egos when we gift people and sing our own praises a bit. My neighbor new how long it took me to her eyelash shawl as I had her come by a few times to check on the size.

Jane--another stunner your SW. The scarf looks so comfy and both sides look so similar. Some people may not even notice.

For the gardeners here: My cukes began to peek thru 2 days ago and now about 10 of them are quite visible. Also a couple of roma tomatoes and a cherry tomato. I am so excited to see them with the indoor flats. I have been keeping the wood stove going a bit extra to keep the house temps up and have put my old Ott type full spectrum bulb lamp over the flat and it seems to be helping. I have also set up temp reader at the table to monitor the temps at the soil level of the flat bottom. Not quite warm enough but it seems to be helping.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


Beautiful Dodie! What part of the 101 was this taken? I have been on that stretch so many times.. It is beautiful.. lots of rocks in the ocean.  I was thinking your 65mls south has to be close to my 70 north  give or take a few LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Both are very pretty :thumbup: I love the colour. They both look the same????


Thank you, Norma
Funny that I never noticed that they were similar in tone. The scarf is labelled Maroon & is deeper in colour & kind of a plummy burgundy. The shawl is lighter in colour - more of an amethyst, perhaps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Arrowhead Lace Cardigan by Susanne Sommer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arrowhead-lace-cardigan-3?mc_cid=d1d166035b&mc_eid=0a63f970c5

Shetland Shorty by Gudrun Johnston
http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTshetlandshorty.html

Bittersweet by Amy Christoffers
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/bittersweet


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--another stunner your SW. The scarf looks so comfy and both sides look so similar. Some people may not even notice...


Thank you, Tanya
I like that the scarf is almost reversible - sometimes the WS is very different & nowhere near as presentable. On top of that, it was such an easy pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


I, too, am particularly fond of purples or should I say violet shades. Gorgeous.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good start, Ronie. The basket is just the ticket, isn't it?
> I like the white & pink piece - is that one of the coasters you have been working on?


Thanks Jane it a sample one a did a year or so back and never did another one.. honestly don't know why.. but I was using it as a coaster on that table.. My front room has several of my knit/crochet items being used as decorations.. it is a bit crumpled in the picture because it was moved around while I was trying to get those darn needles to behave..LOL

Good to have you back among us Belle.. it is not fun having computer issues.. and so much more exciting when they are back working again.. for some reason my internet was down this morning but I just restarted the modem and it is working now.. I was just going to go lay down on the couch and watch tv if restarting didn't work.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Glad people enjoyed the mountain view. Dodie, I love your coastline pictures too. So much beauty in nature!
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I already posted this to Sam's Tea Party, but there is a lesson to be learned for all of us.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???
> 
> From my friend Ruth in ancient Glasgow.


Julie here if you hear or see an emergency vehicle you are required to slow down and pull over to the side.. but not all do that .. which is very costly.. and now with dash cams they are being sited and will have to pay a fine.. I do hope that the more they enforce it the better it will become.. I am with Sue on this.. if someone from here came across a road like that with everyone pulled over to the side.. they would just drive right up the middle


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful scarf Jane I would love to make one like that... you SW is looking great too... 

Shirley thanks for the invite.. one of these days I will get around to making another sweater and your workshop will come in handy... my mind says it is a must do!! before tackling a more complicated pattern... 

Jane are you getting warning from the Berroco site? my email say's it is 'Phising' and won't put it in my in box.. when I tried to adjust the setting for it I got a mess.. and now my emails only open when they feel like it.. so I wonder if there is a problem attached to their emails.. I just delete them

Well I am much sicker today than I was yesterday.. I am going back to bed. I will make an appointment to see the Dr. in a hour when they open up.. I hate missing work but I am pretty sure I will be missing at least tomorrow


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I, too, am particularly fond of purples or should I say violet shades. Gorgeous.


Thank you, Belle


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful scarf Jane I would love to make one like that... you SW is looking great too...


Thank you, Ronie


> Jane are you getting warning from the Berroco site?


I haven't had any problem.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful blossoms. Great view over the hills.

Sue


sisu said:


> Great pictures again Bev. Love the color of that violet. Yay for spring!
> Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are back, Belle, and that your computer woes are resolved.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Hello friends. If it seemed like I disappeared -- well I did. I had mentioned several times over the last month or so that I was having computer problems. It all came to a resounding thud and I've been without machine for a few days. The good news -- machine is back and working fine AND I finally located someone who just moved to the community who is trying to set up a small business doing computer repair. Believe it or not, we don't have any such service --or at least we didn't.
> 
> Feel like my eyeballs are going to fall out catching up on all the reading. Sounds like everyone had a good Easter weekend. Also sounds like and looks like Spring has arrived in some parts of the country. We had snow on the ground this morning and a really cold north wind all day. So I'm envious of your spring weather. However, they are saying that it will be warming up by the weekend, so patience on my part needs to be practiced.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those both look great, Jane. The colours do look similar.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, do get well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie here if you hear or see an emergency vehicle you are required to slow down and pull over to the side.. but not all do that .. which is very costly.. and now with dash cams they are being sited and will have to pay a fine.. I do hope that the more they enforce it the better it will become.. I am with Sue on this.. if someone from here came across a road like that with everyone pulled over to the side.. they would just drive right up the middle


Oh Groan! The other day coming back from church we saw three Police cars at intervals tearing down the road, followed a bit later by the custody van I suppose you could call it they used to be called Black Marias , but are now largely white, all were traveling well over the speed limit, and most drivers failed to pull over.
Germans in my opinion are very good at following the rules, in many cases.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> Funny that I never noticed that they were similar in tone. The scarf is labelled Maroon & is deeper in colour & kind of a plummy burgundy. The shawl is lighter in colour - more of an amethyst, perhaps.


Not on my screen. I even thought how interesting that you used the same color for both


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, looking forward to 'going along' with you to the dying studio. 

Jane, love the texture and color of the scarf. You SW looks quite wonderful.

Ronie, I used to get crushed pineapple for the kids when they had sore throats. I forget where I heard about it, but it always cut the pain for them. THey would eat it slowly and be fine for awhile and come back later for some more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The problem is..... most who attend craft fairs work for minimum wage or slightly higher and going to a fair like that would offer great prices for some one of a kind gifts.. people who have money don't go to those places... There is also a mind thought that it was made in 'spare' time.. not worked on to make money... it is sad and not entirely true but unless there is a look into who and why people go to these craft fairs there will never be a profit in them.. Online seems to be the way to sell for what a hand made item is worth..


That is not true across the board Ronie. We have a huge A & C fair every year in my area and nothing is cheap there. Last I checked a few years ago it cost several hundred dollars to get a booth and it was a juried show. Other fairs also have higher end/costlier items. People go to spend money at many of the them. And I have seen people with money just not want to spend. So the experience is quite varied. As for online sales, I think you get a wide variation too. It depends on finding a spot for you that works. I obviously just plain s..k at doing that.

And I should add that this is what Branding is about--telling people how good you are and how great your product it; what wonderful value it contains. If large numbers of knitters and other craft people began to do this, you would begin to change the public attitude that crafts are just tinker toy things of no consequence or maybe just a sentimental piece from someone special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, looking forward to 'going along' with you to the dying studio.
> 
> Jane, love the texture and color of the scarf. You SW looks quite wonderful.
> 
> Ronie, I used to get crushed pineapple for the kids when they had sore throats. I forget where I heard about it, but it always cut the pain for them. THey would eat it slowly and be fine for awhile and come back later for some more.


I find that interesting, Bev, pineapple kind of strips the lining off my throat.

I like your bird in the bush!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


Lovely photos. The Oregon Coast is one of our favorite places to visit.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I went off track. i kept thinking there was no mention of socks ...I also couldn't make out why the heading remained the same .I found this in the end so all is well.I am 2 rows into patterns c and d ,knitting with 2 circulars ,which I like now I have got used to them ,and using Faber yarn which I find a bit splitty .I did 3 repeats of the first chart .Will come back later to respond to all the posts .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--what a great color. Perfect candy for the eyes now.

Bev--you get to find the most wonderful sitings on your walks. Wish I lived closer to join you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Well I went off track. i kept thinking there was no mention of socks ...I also couldn't make out why the heading remained the same .I found this in the end so all is well.I am 2 rows into patterns c and d ,knitting with 2 circulars ,which I like now I have got used to them ,and using Faber yarn which I find a bit splitty .I did 3 repeats of the first chart .Will come back later to respond to all the posts .


The sock is looking good, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I already posted this to Sam's Tea Party, but there is a lesson to be learned for all of us.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???
> 
> From my friend Ruth in ancient Glasgow.


Oh, my! That's quite a back-up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, my! That's quite a back-up.


A lot of people have responded that their local drivers would take the opportunity to speed up the middle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy knitters!
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful photos, Bev, Dodie, and Caryn.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a lot of fun, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


They both look great, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Caryn... I'll do that here in a few minutes... I looked down my throat and it is not pretty...
> 
> I do love the picture you shared. It reminds me of a time when life was much less hectic.. I just wish that I had a digital camera back then so I could share pictures


Oh, Ronie, I hope you can get rid of that soon! Sending you healing hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't had any problem.


I haven't had a problem with the Berroco e-mails either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Well I went off track. i kept thinking there was no mention of socks ...I also couldn't make out why the heading remained the same .I found this in the end so all is well.I am 2 rows into patterns c and d ,knitting with 2 circulars ,which I like now I have got used to them ,and using Faber yarn which I find a bit splitty .I did 3 repeats of the first chart .Will come back later to respond to all the posts .


It's looking good, Ann. I've decided (since last night) that I'm going to do two repeats for the cut instead of the 1 repeat I originally thought I would do. Didn't get much accomplished on them last night as I had to spend a fair bit of time shortening some jeans for my DH. Hopefully will make more progress today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of people have responded that their local drivers would take the opportunity to speed up the middle!


Sadly, that's true here, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sadly, that's true here, too.


 :thumbdown: I am afraid it would so often be the case!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TLL said:


> ....
> Yesterday I made a call to check on a yarn that I ordered for my pansy shawl. It is from a "local" company in Superior, Wisconsin. I am going to Duluth to see our girls this weekend and will get to pick up the yarn in person and get a tour of their dyeing studio. I am so excited!!! Then I will go back across the harbor to the "local" yarn shop that sells their products. My camera is charged up and ready to bring you all with.





MissPam said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun, Toni!


Thank you, Norma and Pam! I didn't expect that I would be able to get a tour of the studio. It will be an extra special perk for the trip.  The is Three Irish Girls and Yarn Harbor that I will be visiting, if anyone wants to check out their websites.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Those both look great, Jane. ...


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Well I am much sicker today than I was yesterday...


Sorry that you aren't feeling well, Ronie. I hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love the texture and color of the scarf. You SW looks quite wonderful...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


I think I remember this "pulling to the side" as part of the driver's manual in Kansas, Missouri, and now Indiana. Also stopping for the School bus stop signs! They enforce that rather well here in Indianapolis (not guilty...just know it exists).

*Bev* --> Capturing more "spring" photos from you! Titmouse is a Northern bird...if we have them we're lucky here in Indianapolis.

Checking out my 35mm camera...still has film *AND* I only have to get 2 button batteries and the lens cap for the currently attached lens. Still need a flash for the hotfoot attachment...but not for the outside photographs during daylight. Still need "filters" but that's not critical as I can adjust speeds and angle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...using Faber yarn which I find a bit splitty .I did 3 repeats of the first chart ...


Looking fine, Ann!
I am using a Faber sock yarn for Michael's grey scarf & it is very splitty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They both look great, Jane.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I think I remember this "pulling to the side" as part of the driver's manual in Kansas, Missouri, and now Indiana. Also stopping for the School bus stop signs! They enforce that rather well here in Indianapolis (not guilty...just know it exists).
> 
> *Bev* --> Capturing more "spring" photos from you! Titmouse is a Northern bird...if we have them we're lucky here in Indianapolis.
> 
> Checking out my 35mm camera...still has film *AND* I only have to get 2 button batteries and the lens cap for the currently attached lens. Still need a flash for the hotfoot attachment...but not for the outside photographs during daylight. Still need "filters" but that's not critical as I can adjust speeds and angle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that is looking good. That is a pretty colour.

Sue


annweb said:


> Well I went off track. i kept thinking there was no mention of socks ...I also couldn't make out why the heading remained the same .I found this in the end so all is well.I am 2 rows into patterns c and d ,knitting with 2 circulars ,which I like now I have got used to them ,and using Faber yarn which I find a bit splitty .I did 3 repeats of the first chart .Will come back later to respond to all the posts .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I want to share this blog essay and think it needs to be taken to heart.
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/03/28/from-now-on-we-tell-the-world-its-not-easy/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It is only easy because of years of experience and practice


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Also, found a bunch of forsythia on top of a ridge where we had noticed some small foundations and old telephone poles etc. Some one lived there at one time and planted forsythia and it spread throughout that area.


 :thumbup: Spring!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think your socks look great Caryn with your double rib... I chose to do just one because I measured my best fitting socks and they are about 8.5 inches up the leg
> 
> I was going to get a lot of knitting done today but I have a soar throat  I do hope it feels better tomorrow


I hope your throat feels better, Ronie. Get into the honey and lemon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great pictures again Bev. Love the color of that violet. Yay for spring!
> Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


Great photos, Dodie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking along the same lines. Although I generally prefer TAAT, with all of that detail, I might prefer just dealing with one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy knitters!
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful photos, Bev, Dodie, and Caryn.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, Toni. Enjoy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The RS and WS are very much alike from here. 👍🏻
> 
> Your SW is stunning, Jane!


I agree with Toni, Jane. Both look lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I agree with Toni, Jane. Both look lovely.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For the medieval fans...
> Chailmail Coif (Helmet and Cowl) by Katie Golus
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chailmail-coif-helmet-and-cowl




Thanks, Jane! It will be a lot easier to knit a coif than to make one of chainmail and certainly a lot cheaper than buying one! DH has decided that he wants to attend the medieval dinner this fall in costume. I can sew most of the pieces and we can fake the rest. Now if he wants to be a knight--and what male doesn't?--he'll have the proper head protection!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, the little bird is so sweet!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, pretty in pink! Great work.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to Pam,Dodie,Sue and Bev for lovely and interesting photos .
Super scarf Jane and as for the shawl it is beautiful .
Shirley,.I really don't see sweaters in my future except for grand children but thank you .
Toni,sure the dye works will be very interesting .
Tanya ...could you sell socks you make ?
Norma ...go on and weaken .I am really enjoying knitting them .The rows seem to go quickly .
Belle ..glad your comp is well again .The red is super Elizabeth .I like cerise and red .
Seems your knowledge of computers is beyond good Karen
Thanks to all about the sock .I actually bought the pink to go with gradients but had to use it as I wanted the pattern to show 10 more rows to do on charts c and d but have to rest .Hope you get rid of that sore throat Ronie .Mine is feeling bad too and my neck is hurting which may be due to looking down so much .
Driving standards leave much to be desired .I think the young women are the worst over here .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, a great picture of that emergency vehicle lane staying open. I don't think I would want to be stuck in that traffic, but it sure is a good idea to always have space for the emergency vehicles.

Jane, it was that pink tree that caught my eye too which made me want to take that picture. 

Toni, how exciting for you to see the whole process and get the yarn! Enjoy. 

Wonder scarf Jane. It looks like it has such a nice squishy texture to both sides. The shawl is absolutely stunning!
11

Tanya, how super that your seeds are sprouted. That is always exciting when things work out!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> ...Now if he wants to be a knight--and what male doesn't?--he'll have the proper head protection!


I am happy someone will find it useful. I thought it so cute.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Super scarf Jane and as for the shawl it is beautiful .....


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Wonder scarf Jane. It looks like it has such a nice squishy texture to both sides.


This is why I want to be careful not to stretch too much.


> The shawl is absolutely stunning!


It's an amazing pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love that birdie picture Bev. It really is amazing how those leaves are popping out already! 

Glad you found us again Ann. You are really moving along with your socks. Very pretty pink and beautiful work on the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I should ask my German penfriend what her reaction is, do they do that?!



sisu said:


> Julie, a great picture of that emergency vehicle lane staying open. I don't think I would want to be stuck in that traffic, but it sure is a good idea to always have space for the emergency vehicles.
> 
> Jane, it was that pink tree that caught my eye too which made me want to take that picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry that you aren't feeling well, Ronie. I hope it clears up quickly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, Norma, Ann, Caryn and Karen. Glad you like the bird. 

Tanya, it would be fun to walk together. If we could get away from knitting together. 

Ann, love your start. Yummy color. 

Karen, sounds like you are getting your gear together.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, a great picture of that emergency vehicle lane staying open. I don't think I would want to be stuck in that traffic, but it sure is a good idea to always have space for the emergency vehicles.
> 
> Jane, it was that pink tree that caught my eye too which made me want to take that picture.
> 
> ...


it is exciting and they seem to be growing in front of my eyes.
It is funny that the warm season seeds are sprouting but the broccoli so far is not. Soaked beets and chard for 2 days in Silicia and some of the beets began sending out roots. Garden was too wet to work in so planted them indoors. Now to get enough lite to keep them from getting etiolated.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, Norma, Ann, Caryn and Karen. Glad you like the bird. 

Tanya, it would be fun to walk together. If we could get away from knitting together. 

Ann, love your start. Yummy color. 

Karen, sounds like you are getting your gear together. 

Hiked again to day. More spring.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--I wish I could sell socks but people won't pay for them. People ask about having a pair made but they have no idea how long it takes. You can hear them gulp when you begi to say how much time does into doing them. I was going to make a really heavy boot sock for this cabinet maker who has a foot disability and wears sandals all year. It would have been a barter but he would/could never stop long enough to focus on making an agreement.

Bev--it would be fun if we could walk together but I am not sure I could keep up with you. Walking is difficult for me but I keep thinking about it. I still do some foraging in areas that are not too hard for walking. But we could take our knitting for breaks.

Those early Spring flowers are fabulous. Love that Bloodroot and the Mayapple. Would have to try looking up the other one. myself.

This Kraemer sock yarn that came is so different. It is very stretchy, like elastic. Not the softest wool but I think very warm. I like the colors even tho they are short runs, good contrast but very mellow. Need to contact CherryHill yarns about weather this is washable wool.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Norma, Ann, Caryn and Karen. Glad you like the bird.
> 
> Tanya, it would be fun to walk together. If we could get away from knitting together.
> 
> ...


More beautiful photos, Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Norma, Ann, Caryn and Karen. Glad you like the bird.
> 
> Tanya, it would be fun to walk together. If we could get away from knitting together.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Norma, Ann, Caryn and Karen. Glad you like the bird.
> 
> Tanya, it would be fun to walk together. If we could get away from knitting together.
> 
> ...


Love your photos!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pic of your bird.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Toni, looking forward to 'going along' with you to the dying studio.
> 
> Jane, love the texture and color of the scarf. You SW looks quite wonderful.
> 
> Ronie, I used to get crushed pineapple for the kids when they had sore throats. I forget where I heard about it, but it always cut the pain for them. THey would eat it slowly and be fine for awhile and come back later for some more.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev those pictures are great .I don't think we have those plants unless they have different names here .
Hope all the grandchildren who are being cared for are being compliant !


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Bev* -->Added photos of the Bloodroot blossom and Mayapple seedling to your folder. I see you've mastered the focus on central object with surrounding blur. I managed it somehow in that Butler University greenhouse during a ITT approved field trip...using my current Canon camera.

Somehow during my brief break from having to do the bulletin because of major group conference...I have to make mini-movies with my Canon with a 2G SD card. I hope the attachments will transfer -- unless I can use a frame-by-frame in a PDF. I will be using the bean-bag idea Bev...hopefully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until April 1st
Orange Pop by Taiga Hilliard Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orange-pop-2

Eliette by Nadège Dereppe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eliette
French only

Wiveton by The Knitting Shed
http://theknittingshed.com/wiveton-fingerless-gloves/#more-3341

Fareth by Jasmin Räsänen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fareth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Toni, I was checking my notebook & I don't have a party listed after April 10th - I think Karen's is then, though. What do we have on tap after that?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya, Pam, Sue, Julie and Ann. I am having so much fun on our hikes.  It's fun to share.

Thank, Karen. I hope the bean bag works for you. It wouldn't be a bad idea to do some practice with it.  I don't take one on the hikes. I mostly shoot on the fly, sitting on the ground and on rare occasions lying on the ground. 

Tanya, Gary and I spend time on our hikes, listening to the woodpeckers or other birds making noise and trying to find them, so I might get a picture. We have renamed the whole place with such names as Ridge Road, Jabba Point, the Crossroads, Crown Point-sycamores can grow with 4-6 trees in a circle-we call them crowns. At Crown Point there are two crowns. And older 4 point King's Crown with one broken and a younger 5 point queen's crown. We try to find where these different places line up with the creek, because we can see them now, but when the leaves and brush green up, we will only be able to see a few feet off the trails. So we do spend a lot of time standing and looking. I would like to get some lightweight chairs to take with us and sit down close to a rapids and just drink in the sounds or a place along the creek where we can see the animals cross and quietly watch to see what we can see. These hikes are physical and mental vacations. We don't hike, we adventure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am glad you took more photos! Great and exotic to my eyes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I am wips 24th April to 8th May.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What can be better than one bunny? I saw two this morning. I am thinking they are young bunnies. I keep emailing pics to my DD as I know my GKs love to see them.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Your bunny has a friend.  They are up and around early.  Nice pic.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Norma, Ann, Caryn and Karen. Glad you like the bird.
> 
> Tanya, it would be fun to walk together. If we could get away from knitting together.
> 
> ...


Love your photos, Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> What can be better than one bunny? I saw two this morning. I am thinking they are young bunnies...


Double the fun! I was also thinking that it was a young one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> it is exciting and they seem to be growing in front of my eyes.
> It is funny that the warm season seeds are sprouting but the broccoli so far is not. Soaked beets and chard for 2 days in Silicia and some of the beets began sending out roots. Garden was too wet to work in so planted them indoors. Now to get enough lite to keep them from getting etiolated.


I planted onions and peas outdoors and this morning I saw one of the onions is dug up, so something got in there. 
What is the silicia for again?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should ask my German penfriend what her reaction is, do they do that?!


That would be interesting to know. And how often does the traffic back up like that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hiked again to day. More spring.


More lovely wildflower pictures Bev. Great close ups. I don't think I've ever seen any of those. I always enjoyed looking for the trillium when I was living in NY. Do you see those?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My wrist is getting better, but not all the way yet. I did knit a little on SW last night, just a couple of rows to finish Chart 6. I think Chart 7 will transition from the leaves to the mesh edge. I am definitely going to limit how much I knit for the next few weeks, as I don't want to overdo it. I will continue doing the exercises and using the Blue Emu cream, and stay away from using weights for another one or two weeks. It was nice to pick up the needles again. I have always said I want to think as long as my hands and eyes allow, so don't want to precipitate(is that the word I mean?) that time.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe there is a whole family living nearbye. 
I have a huge ground hog right outside my garden fence. He has this great big house mound. I sure hope he stays outside of my garden and in his own house!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My wrist is getting better, but not all the way yet. I did knit a little on SW last night, just a couple of rows to finish Chart 6. I think Chart 7 will transition from the leaves to the mesh edge. I am definitely going to limit how much I knit for the next few weeks, as I don't want to overdo it. I will continue doing the exercises and using the Blue Emu cream, and stay away from using weights for another one or two weeks. It was nice to pick up the needles again. I have always said I want to think as long as my hands and eyes allow, so don't want to precipitate(is that the word I mean?) that time.
> 
> Sue


Glad you were able to knit again Sue. It sure looks like it is going to be a gorgeous shawl. You are smart to get back slowly and be mindful about how it is affecting your wrist.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

On top of his house? Looks like pretty big house. Looks like he is sunning himself. Maybe he has family too.

Sue


sisu said:


> Maybe there is a whole family living nearbye.
> I have a huge ground hog right outside my garden fence. He has this great big house mound. I sure hope he stays outside of my garden and in his own house!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> What can be better than one bunny? I saw two this morning. I am thinking they are young bunnies. I keep emailing pics to my DD as I know my GKs love to see them.
> 
> Sue


...as we do :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased you are being to heal, Sue. Very good news :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My wrist is getting better... I am definitely going to limit how much I knit for the next few weeks...


So glad that you were able to knit a bit, Sue, but good plan to take it slowly.
Your SW is looking great. I managed only a row from chart 6 last night. I am at sixes & sevens because I can't find the right yarn for the projects that are either already started or due to being within a few days. Nothing suits.
I swatched that yarn that I had for Earl Grey & it is not going to work even with my smallest needles. So I am thinking that is a no go, now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Maybe there is a whole family living nearbye.
> I have a huge ground hog right outside my garden fence. He has this great big house mound. I sure hope he stays outside of my garden and in his own house!


Yes, I could! Great :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have a huge ground hog right outside my garden fence. He has this great big house mound...


Is he on top of the mound?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great photos, Bev, Sue and Caryn!

It is good to see your wrist is improving, Sue. That is so wise of you to go slowly.

Here is our LP Schedule as of now:

April 10 - 24 Karen/tatting

April 24 - May 8 Norma/WIPS

May 8 - 22

May 22 - June 5 Melanie/castles/WIPS

June 5 - 19

June 19 - July 3 Sue/WIPS

July 3 - 17

July 17 - 31 Julie/WIPS

July 31 - Aug 14 Dodie/Hurani Shawl

Aug 14 - 28 Barbara/scuba diving/WIPS

Aug 28 - Sept 11 

Sept 11 - 25 WIPS

Sept 25 - Oct 9 Tanya/Stitch Sampler Shawl

Oct 9 - 23 WIPS

I was thinking that DFL was going to do something in the Fall, but I don't think we/she picked any dates yet. That was before her move though. 

Any open dates could always be filled in with WIPS if we didn't have a project to focus on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya, Pam, Sue, Julie and Ann. I am having so much fun on our hikes.  It's fun to share.
> 
> Thank, Karen. I hope the bean bag works for you. It wouldn't be a bad idea to do some practice with it.  I don't take one on the hikes. I mostly shoot on the fly, sitting on the ground and on rare occasions lying on the ground.
> 
> Tanya, Gary and I spend time on our hikes, listening to the woodpeckers or other birds making noise and trying to find them, so I might get a picture. We have renamed the whole place with such names as Ridge Road, Jabba Point, the Crossroads, Crown Point-sycamores can grow with 4-6 trees in a circle-we call them crowns. At Crown Point there are two crowns. And older 4 point King's Crown with one broken and a younger 5 point queen's crown. We try to find where these different places line up with the creek, because we can see them now, but when the leaves and brush green up, we will only be able to see a few feet off the trails. So we do spend a lot of time standing and looking. I would like to get some lightweight chairs to take with us and sit down close to a rapids and just drink in the sounds or a place along the creek where we can see the animals cross and quietly watch to see what we can see. These hikes are physical and mental vacations. We don't hike, we adventure.


Your walks sound heavenly, super fun, and would sure be good to share them with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--your ground hog may have dug up the onion. They are very nasty in a garden. Do you have a high fence Do you have a trap? Hav-a-heart may satisfy your humanitarian needs. But these creatures will wreak your garden without even a thank you. I am not sympathetic to them as I have been their victim more than once.

Great that you got some planting done, tho. Silicia is a homeopathic remedy that will help strengthen plants. Good to either soak the seed in it or feed it when transplanting seeding.


Sue--it must feel terrific to pick up needles again. Your SW is looking mighty fine.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good you were able to do a bit of clicking Sue .Best to take care .Twin bunnies looking happy .
Bev. Lying on the ground while in the woods wit Gary ? The mind boggles .&#128521;
Sorry you are having yarn worries Jane but you will come up with something I'm sure .
Turned the heel .Been out with Hector and now having my hair done .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya, Pam, Sue, Julie and Ann. I am having so much fun on our hikes.  It's fun to share.
> 
> Thank, Karen. I hope the bean bag works for you. It wouldn't be a bad idea to do some practice with it.  I don't take one on the hikes. I mostly shoot on the fly, sitting on the ground and on rare occasions lying on the ground.
> 
> Tanya, Gary and I spend time on our hikes, listening to the woodpeckers or other birds making noise and trying to find them, so I might get a picture. We have renamed the whole place with such names as Ridge Road, Jabba Point, the Crossroads, Crown Point-sycamores can grow with 4-6 trees in a circle-we call them crowns. At Crown Point there are two crowns. And older 4 point King's Crown with one broken and a younger 5 point queen's crown. We try to find where these different places line up with the creek, because we can see them now, but when the leaves and brush green up, we will only be able to see a few feet off the trails. So we do spend a lot of time standing and looking. I would like to get some lightweight chairs to take with us and sit down close to a rapids and just drink in the sounds or a place along the creek where we can see the animals cross and quietly watch to see what we can see. These hikes are physical and mental vacations. We don't hike, we adventure.


you would love our Tree's of Mystery park http://www.treesofmystery.net/ the candelabra trees are amazing.. I think it is great that you and Gary go on these adventures.. I am anxious to start doing them with my hubby again.. right now our 'Outdoors' is a bit dangerous with all the rain. Lots of slides and I sure don't want to be down in a ravine if it starts to slide :shock: :shock: and slippery.. after falling a few years back I don't want to take any chances.. 
Great pictures by the way.. I love to see the forest floor come alive with all kinds of vegetation..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> What can be better than one bunny? I saw two this morning. I am thinking they are young bunnies. I keep emailing pics to my DD as I know my GKs love to see them.
> 
> Sue


I can just see the first bunny going over to his friend and saying.. hey I know a great place!! that is very cute.. I love that they come to visit you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Maybe there is a whole family living nearbye.
> I have a huge ground hog right outside my garden fence. He has this great big house mound. I sure hope he stays outside of my garden and in his own house!


I do see him... the little stinker... he's digging up the earth..  who knows there might be some treasures in that dirt 
When Fritz was little he was always bringing in little treasures.. he brought me a gold crown.. some how someone lost theirs and he dug it up (the kind that go on teeth not heads) I kept it because if gold ever gets precious again it might be worth a few dollars... he also brought me a whales tooth.. someone obviously buried them in the only little space of dirt in my back yard and he found them  Or a pack mouse put them there which is more likely.. since we know who built this house and we are only the second owners..

Ann before I forget your sock is looking great.. I opted for the single repeat of the first chart.. I am going off of my fav socks and it has a 1 inch rib.. I love your beads too 

Sue I am glad your able to get back to knitting a little.. I'm glad your being safe about it.. I have not worried about knitting as long as my hands hold up ... but I know my eyesight is going and will put a end to my finer weight yarns.. I'll have to move up to worsted/Aran weights than maybe have to just hook it after that!! LOL granny squares are probably named that because granny could no longer see the holes to place the hook.. LOL just teasing of course but it does make sense..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well as you can see I am up! LOL I laid there and kept telling myself to get up. I had a hard time falling asleep last night then I dreamed about my son all night.. the best part is that at the end of the dream he was doing all the right things  It is such a worry to be a parent.. 

Thank you for all the well wishes everyone.. I think it has moved down to my chest.. my boss isn't happy about me not being there today.. I'm getting pretty fed up with her lately .. I do hope it will pass and we will have a great summer.. if not I'll just find another job.. I wish I could work from home but have never found a job that I could do at home.. I'm probably not looking in the right place.. 
I see the Dr. in a few hours.. I'll see what he says then take the rest of the week from there.. I got no knitting done yesterday and I hope to get a little done today.. but its not looking good.. the up side is that I am getting lots of fluids and rest!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your cute bunnies may be setting up house and that may mean some damage to you their agenda. Hate being so negative about our furry critters, but they do effect a lot of damage. Considering how much they have done around here I am reluctant to just ooh and ah over them--rabbits, gophers, opossums in particular. I see gopher/woodchuck holes and go running for some ammonia and something to cover their holes. I have found tunnel holes that begin in one spot and exit holes 75 ft away, sometimes in the midst of the garden. My Not Welcome sign gets put up fast.

Ronie--it is so frustrating to head into Spring getting sick. Hope you do better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that looks a wonderful place. I love trees. I have seen Redwoods when we went Davis to see DS. Brilliant! I do hope you improve soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Bev for the great start. I love your socks.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I may not be knitting, but I am trying to make the most of my time. Here are some patterns I wanted to share. I think my wrist is beginning to get better. I really am anxious to resume knitting. Monday evenings I am watching the new series of DWTS, when I only want to do some mindless knitting, so I think I will wait until Tuesday before I try to knit again. I imagine I will know very quickly if it is ok. I know I don't want to push it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-cranberry-shawl
> 
> ...


I hope your wrist is better now Sue. Thank you for the pattern links. 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Great photos, Bev, Sue and Caryn!
> 
> It is good to see your wrist is improving, Sue. That is so wise of you to go slowly.
> 
> ...


Think the group would be interested in a session on Shetland Shawl Composition -- how to do the math and design a one-piece, rectangular/square Shetland Shawl? If so, I could do that either in May or June. This comes to mind at the moment, because I'm working on a simple design for a very small baby shawl for burials.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Think the group would be interested in a session on Shetland Shawl Composition -- ...either in May or June...


Sounds interesting but I'd prefer June to May so that I'd have acess to my stash.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Think the group would be interested in a session on Shetland Shawl Composition -- how to do the math and design a one-piece, rectangular/square Shetland Shawl? If so, I could do that either in May or June. This comes to mind at the moment, because I'm working on a simple design for a very small baby shawl for burials.


I'm definitely interested Belle. It's so kind of you to make a baby shawl for burials, it must be very comforting to the parents at the very worst time of their lives. 💞💐💞😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane it has just gone midnight here. So it is already the 31st. I wish you a very happy birthday and I hope you get spoilt rotten!!!! I hope you have a really lovely day. &#128158; Ros &#127874;&#127863;&#128157;&#127873;&#128157;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Good luck with the closing DFL. Hope it all goes smoothly. The finishing stuff of moving is always the most anxiety producing, but it does all get done and then you will be happily on your way. Looking foward to seeing your sockit2me socks when you get a chance.


Same from me DFL. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Saw my bunny again this morning. He was up on his hind legs reaching for a leaf on a forsythia bush.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Great photos, Bev, Sue and Caryn!
> 
> It is good to see your wrist is improving, Sue. That is so wise of you to go slowly.
> 
> ...


Hi...still alive and kicking...we closed on the house yesterday and the house is now ours...yeah...

Yes, I did say something about the fall...that was before we bought a house 3000 miles away...but I might still be able to do something by late October-early November. I know exactly what I am going to design....it is now sitting in my "knitting brain" all ready for me to retrieve it...LOL. So let's put me down for October 30 through November 12....I think those are the correct 2 weeks.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> you would love our Tree's of Mystery park http://www.treesofmystery.net/ the candelabra trees are amazing.. I think it is great that you and Gary go on these adventures.. I am anxious to start doing them with my hubby again.. right now our 'Outdoors' is a bit dangerous with all the rain. Lots of slides and I sure don't want to be down in a ravine if it starts to slide :shock: :shock: and slippery.. after falling a few years back I don't want to take any chances..
> Great pictures by the way.. I love to see the forest floor come alive with all kinds of vegetation..


Oh my Ronie....I am definitely going to see this when we move to the west coast. My grandchildren will absolutely love this.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi...still alive and kicking...we closed on the house yesterday and the house is now ours...yeah...
> 
> Yes, I did say something about the fall...that was before we bought a house 3000 miles away...but I might still be able to do something by late October-early November. I know exactly what I am going to design....it is now sitting in my "knitting brain" all ready for me to retrieve it...LOL. So let's put me down for October 30 through November 12....I think those are the correct 2 weeks.


Congratulations on closing on your new house!!! 

To keep our two week schedule on track, we have Oct 23 - Nov 6 or Nov 6 - 20. Which one would you like?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> you would love our Tree's of Mystery park http://www.treesofmystery.net/ the candelabra trees are amazing.. I think it is great that you and Gary go on these adventures.. I am anxious to start doing them with my hubby again.. right now our 'Outdoors' is a bit dangerous with all the rain. Lots of slides and I sure don't want to be down in a ravine if it starts to slide and slippery.. after falling a few years back I don't want to take any chances..
> Great pictures by the way.. I love to see the forest floor come alive with all kinds of vegetation..


Boy, Paul Bunyan sure got around!  I thought he was a Minnesota/Wisconsin character.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that sounds a great topic!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Think the group would be interested in a session on Shetland Shawl Composition -- how to do the math and design a one-piece, rectangular/square Shetland Shawl? If so, I could do that either in May or June. This comes to mind at the moment, because I'm working on a simple design for a very small baby shawl for burials.


I would love this! June works well for me, too.

This is a very special gift, Belle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that sounds a great topic! I would be interested.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Take care, Ronie. Rest and fluids sound like just what you need right now. I love lemon tea and honey when I'm not feeling well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL --Congrats on a successful home closing. Very exciting moment and big sigh of relief I am sure. Altho exhausting, this move of yours with handling 2 far apart locations sounds like one of the most organized and successful that I have come across. Can I borrow your organizing energy some time?

Ronie--those Redwood trees are so spectacular. How people can cut them down without a seconds appreciation for nature's bounty is beyond me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My wrist is getting better, but not all the way yet. I did knit a little on SW last night, just a couple of rows to finish Chart 6. I think Chart 7 will transition from the leaves to the mesh edge. I am definitely going to limit how much I knit for the next few weeks, as I don't want to overdo it. I will continue doing the exercises and using the Blue Emu cream, and stay away from using weights for another one or two weeks. It was nice to pick up the needles again. I have always said I want to think as long as my hands and eyes allow, so don't want to precipitate(is that the word I mean?) that time.
> 
> Sue


It's looking good, Sue. Glad your tendonitis is better.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks,Caryn, the trillium are not up yet.  Good luck with keeping your groundhog where he belongs. In my experience they tend to go where they want to.

Lovely progress on your SW, Sue.

Ann, you gave me a chuckle.  He is usually keeping watch for the bicycles. They speed along and tend to get close before you know it.

Thanks, Ronie and Toni. Ronie, I would love to go hiking all over the country. A bit restricted by lack of money.  Thankful for places close by we can hike. And Gary is very careful also. We don't usually go if there has been rain that day. Mud is very slippery.

p 17


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks,Caryn, the trillium are not up yet.  Good luck with keeping your groundhog where he belongs. In my experience they tend to go where they want to.
> 
> Lovely progress on your SW, Sue.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo, Bev!

:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful photo, Bev!
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I hope you have a really lovely day. ...


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...we closed on the house yesterday and the house is now ours...yeah...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Red Amerial Butterfly...


Lovely, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is really nothing like getting out and about in nature. I just got back into walking this week after a hiatus of several years. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed getting out and walking alone with my thoughts. I don't listen to music or anything then. I always get home quite exhilarated. I am not seeing many birds at this time of day, but once it is lighter earlier in the mornings and I will start walking then, I expect to see and hear the birds etc starting their day. I am afraid traffic is what I hear now as I am walking because I am walking just the other side of a wall from a busy parkway.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya, Pam, Sue, Julie and Ann. I am having so much fun on our hikes.  It's fun to share.
> 
> Thank, Karen. I hope the bean bag works for you. It wouldn't be a bad idea to do some practice with it.  I don't take one on the hikes. I mostly shoot on the fly, sitting on the ground and on rare occasions lying on the ground.
> 
> Tanya, Gary and I spend time on our hikes, listening to the woodpeckers or other birds making noise and trying to find them, so I might get a picture. We have renamed the whole place with such names as Ridge Road, Jabba Point, the Crossroads, Crown Point-sycamores can grow with 4-6 trees in a circle-we call them crowns. At Crown Point there are two crowns. And older 4 point King's Crown with one broken and a younger 5 point queen's crown. We try to find where these different places line up with the creek, because we can see them now, but when the leaves and brush green up, we will only be able to see a few feet off the trails. So we do spend a lot of time standing and looking. I would like to get some lightweight chairs to take with us and sit down close to a rapids and just drink in the sounds or a place along the creek where we can see the animals cross and quietly watch to see what we can see. These hikes are physical and mental vacations. We don't hike, we adventure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful butterfly pic. Thanks for sharing, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks,Caryn, the trillium are not up yet.  Good luck with keeping your groundhog where he belongs. In my experience they tend to go where they want to.
> 
> Lovely progress on your SW, Sue.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free through April 2, 2016; code NatCroMo 
Mine Once More by Michele DuNaier
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mine-once-more
Oh, my, I think we need another crochet party! But Id want to have this lovely gradient, too.

Learning the Ropes by Lydia Wilton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learning-the-ropes-2


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> On top of his house? Looks like pretty big house. Looks like he is sunning himself. Maybe he has family too.
> 
> Sue


Yes that is him sunning himself on that huge house! Hope he and his family stay home!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So glad that you were able to knit a bit, Sue, but good plan to take it slowly.
> Your SW is looking great. I managed only a row from chart 6 last night. I am at sixes & sevens because I can't find the right yarn for the projects that are either already started or due to being within a few days. Nothing suits.
> I swatched that yarn that I had for Earl Grey & it is not going to work even with my smallest needles. So I am thinking that is a no go, now.


How frustrating when you have lots of yarn but it doesn't match with the project. Were you able to search out some new yarn for the socks? Or maybe you will just have to save the yarn you have and buy some new for these projects.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free through April 2, 2016; code NatCroMo
> Mine Once More by Michele DuNaier
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mine-once-more
> Oh, my, I think we need another crochet party! But Id want to have this lovely gradient, too.


I think so!!! It uses a big hook, too, so it wouldn't take an extra long time to make it. 



> Learning the Ropes by Lydia Wilton
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learning-the-ropes-2


Nice cable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My wrist is getting better, but not all the way yet. I did knit a little on SW last night, just a couple of rows to finish Chart 6. I think Chart 7 will transition from the leaves to the mesh edge. I am definitely going to limit how much I knit for the next few weeks, as I don't want to overdo it. I will continue doing the exercises and using the Blue Emu cream, and stay away from using weights for another one or two weeks. It was nice to pick up the needles again. I have always said I want to think as long as my hands and eyes allow, so don't want to precipitate(is that the word I mean?) that time.
> 
> Sue


I'm glad you managed a little knitting, Sue. SW looks great.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful butterfly, Bev. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful butterfly pic. Thanks for sharing, Bev.
> 
> Sue


ditto


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Red Admiral butterfly added...thanks Bev. I got the photo from the previous Fortnights LP...but my cross stitch collection is as extensive as my tatting, crochet, knitting (we know who's responsible for THIS part of my collection).

I did most of the tatting and crochet selections myself...keeping the printed copies of those patterns that worked well with the tatting needle.

How many besides Dodie R., dragonflylace, Dragonswing, eshlemania, pgf, tami_ohio are willing to work with needles?

Annekeetje, Deb Hjelseth have only shuttles present.

I have the usernames of most who've PM or mentioned interest via LP in an Excel file in the "Tatting lace party" folder off of my Tatting folder. I will have a corner/square piece and possibly 2 bookmarks (one is better with FINE thread/needle...have to finish the two I have started).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Red Admiral butterfly added...thanks Bev. I got the photo from the previous Fortnights LP...but my cross stitch collection is as extensive as my tatting, crochet, knitting (we know who's responsible for THIS part of my collection).
> 
> I did most of the tatting and crochet selections myself...keeping the printed copies of those patterns that worked well with the tatting needle.
> 
> ...


I have both shuttles and needles. I have not used the needles and the shuttles only a little.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Good spotting of the groundhog Jane, Norma and Ronie.
Ronie, I hope you get some relief for your cough from the doctor. Too bad that your boss is getting on your nerves. 

Tanya, I also have no sympathy for that groundhog. I do have a fence around the garden, but it is not dug into the ground. I think it was a squirrel that dug up the onion though, because not too much dirt was disturbed. So I put down blood meal and dog hair and I will see how that works! 

Belle, I would be interested in the Shetland shawl design. 

Congratulations on your house closing DFL.

Beautiful butterfly Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll repost the PDF for the Thread bobbins the week of the 10th. Make sure you have at least the Dritz loop threaders/serger threader. A rubber finger cot or size of shelf liner will do to assist with drawing the needle.

I'm not worried about thread or yarn...I'd be VERY surprised if none of y'all had an interesting combination of either. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Were you able to search out some new yarn for the socks? Or maybe you will just have to save the yarn you have and buy some new for these projects.


I managed to find stash yarn for one of the pending projects - I hope. I am testing it now.
As for the socks, I spent a long time looking online today & haven't found anywhere reasonable to buy something. I am not buying a "good" yarn for socks - not prepared to pay that much for something that will go on someone's stinky feet.
I will have another look at ICE yarns later but if I don't find something there, I guess I won't be doing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...How many ... are willing to work with needles?...


I don't have a needle here. Wonder if I can get one from Amazon.fr.... I'll have to look tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks,Caryn, the trillium are not up yet.  Good luck with keeping your groundhog where he belongs. In my experience they tend to go where they want to.
> 
> Lovely progress on your SW, Sue.
> 
> ...


Great butterfly pic.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I don't have a needle here. Wonder if I can get one from Amazon.fr.... I'll have to look tomorrow.


$2.50 + $3.50 + $1.35 = $7.35 CAD from Tat's All

The shipping may be less for you in Newfoundland...but it is still under $10 CAD for 1 needle. I recommend the two largest she has available...preferably the largest size while learning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, that sounds great!

Congrats, DFL, on your house closing! Woohoo!

Thanks all for the comments on the butterfly. Gary is the one who saw it.  He's part of the photography team. 

So glad you got out for a walk, Sue. I'm with you, there is nothing like it. 

Karen, I'm afraid I won't be able to. I have a GS being born in April I need to get some knitting done for and DD is moving, and we need to clean their apartment. Both mean trips to Chicago and beyond. I will be bookmarking the party for later perusal.  And following along. 

We just got back from another hike. When things are changing so quickly, I want to get there as often as possible. We timed it just right. A thunderstorm blew up right after we got home.  I am so excited, we got good pics of the Northern Harrier Hawk. It's the female. The male is brown.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on closing on your new house!!!
> 
> To keep our two week schedule on track, we have Oct 23 - Nov 6 or Nov 6 - 20. Which one would you like?


October 23-November 6


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely flowers Bev .A ? About the socks .
For clue 4 at the end it says 'until you have your desired number of stitches .Would Number of sts 
be the same as on needle 1 ? I think I have ploughed on before thinking it through properly so see a frog in my future ! 
Thanks to anyone who can advise .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Toni -- sounds like there is some interest in a theory/design session. So can you put me in for 6/5-6/19. That will give me enough time to fool around again with creating PDF files. 

DFL -- great on the house.
Bev -- more pics, please. just enjoying them so.
Tanya -- when I lived in Ohio our property adjoined a park-area. In our backyard there was a huge patch of violas -- so in the spring when they were blooming, it wasn't uncommon to look out and see several fur balls nestled in the violas. Fortunately, the never showed any interest in anything else, but we had such fun watching them. 
Ronie -- get well soon. I've still dragging around that cough from when I was sick over a month ago. I wish it would fly away.
I'll explain more about my burial project later. Want to take some pics to share.

And for those of you I missed, please accept my apologies. Mind just isn't retaining as much as it use to.
Oh Karen -- I won't be tatting with you, but I sure plan on watching and getting better acquainted.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Lovely flowers Bev .A ? About the socks .
> For clue 4 at the end it says 'until you have your desired number of stitches .Would Number of sts
> be the same as on needle 1 ? I think I have ploughed on before thinking it through properly so see a frog in my future !
> Thanks to anyone who can advise .


Yes, Ann. You want to decrease till you have the same number of stitches that you had at the beginning of your sock. Then you will be ready to start the foot. I forget if you are using two circulars or not. If 2 circulars, you decrease till you have the same number of stitches on both needles-33 each needle.

Thanks, Ann and Belle, on the pictures. It is such fun watching the woods come alive again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> There is really nothing like getting out and about in nature. I just got back into walking this week after a hiatus of several years. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed getting out and walking alone with my thoughts. I don't listen to music or anything then. I always get home quite exhilarated. I am not seeing many birds at this time of day, but once it is lighter earlier in the mornings and I will start walking then, I expect to see and hear the birds etc starting their day. I am afraid traffic is what I hear now as I am walking because I am walking just the other side of a wall from a busy parkway.
> 
> Sue


I got out for my morning walk this morning and it was lovely. We live just off the interstate but I go over a couple of blocks from our main arterial (which is the cross street to our street) and get away from most of the traffic (or at least most of the freeway noise). I was out at 6:30 this morning. I find it a great way to start the day. Then I was out pulling weeds for about an hour or so and that felt good, too, to begin clearing the beds out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, that sounds great!
> 
> Congrats, DFL, on your house closing! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--gorgeous butterfly, hawk and flowers. Hardly ever see butterflies around here anymore. Big boo hoo on that one.

Caryn--hope the blood meal works in the garden. I have had some good luck with it on several small critters.

Belle--your fur ball sounds a bit like a miniature Ferdinand the Bull. I would have been able to appreciate that scenario as it was not destructive to my efforts to feed myself.

Jane--have you checked out DROPS for sock yarn? Their rices seem very reasonable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for the duplicate post


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi...still alive and kicking...we closed on the house yesterday and the house is now ours...yeah...
> 
> Yes, I did say something about the fall...that was before we bought a house 3000 miles away...but I might still be able to do something by late October-early November. I know exactly what I am going to design....it is now sitting in my "knitting brain" all ready for me to retrieve it...LOL. So let's put me down for October 30 through November 12....I think those are the correct 2 weeks.


Congratulations, DFL, and looking forward to your being here in the Northwest permanently!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I got out for my morning walk this morning and it was lovely. We live just off the interstate but I go over a couple of blocks from our main arterial (which is the cross street to our street) and get away from most of the traffic (or at least most of the freeway noise). I was out at 6:30 this morning. I find it a great way to start the day. Then I was out pulling weeds for about an hour or so and that felt good, too, to begin clearing the beds out.


Yep, Gary and I are getting the itch to get out early in the morning. Gonna have to do that one of these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, Gary and I are getting the itch to get out early in the morning. Gonna have to do that one of these days.


It's a wonderful time of the day to be out and I, like Sue, don't have any music or anything going, so just enjoy nature and my thoughts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...The shipping may be less for you in Newfoundland...


But I'm not *in* Newfoundland.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...We just got back from another hike....


More great shots, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--have you checked out DROPS for sock yarn? Their rices seem very reasonable.


Actually, I did a specific search for the Fabel sock yarn with French suppliers but the shipping is high.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Red Admiral butterfly added...thanks Bev. I got the photo from the previous Fortnights LP...but my cross stitch collection is as extensive as my tatting, crochet, knitting (we know who's responsible for THIS part of my collection).
> 
> I did most of the tatting and crochet selections myself...keeping the printed copies of those patterns that worked well with the tatting needle.
> 
> ...


I have both shuttles and needles. I've only done one small project with the needle. I did quite a bit of shuttle work a LONG time ago. I thought the needle work was easier but that may have been because I already knew the fundamentals of the shuttle. Either is fine with me.

Elly


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Actually, I did a specific search for the Fabel sock yarn with French suppliers but the shipping is high.


I thought DROPS shipping was pretty cheap. Also, Colourmart is supposed to be pretty good, too.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations, DFL, and looking forward to your being here in the Northwest permanently!


Oh Pam...didn't know you lived up there too...you won't be far away!!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are such pretty wild flowers Bev. And the picture of the hawk was amazing! 

Pam what a great way to start your day. Guess your weather is getting better. 

I just finished clue 2 for the first sock and I am working on the 2nd now. I love how the cables and lace are looking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE for one week - no idea when it started. 
Emdash Scarf by Vashti Braha
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emdash-scarf

Free pattern through the end of March 
Nanci by Julie Blagojevich
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nanci


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh Pam...didn't know you lived up there too...you won't be far away!!!!!


No, not far at all. I'm just north of the Seattle city limits.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Those are such pretty wild flowers Bev. And the picture of the hawk was amazing!
> 
> Pam what a great way to start your day. Guess your weather is getting better.
> 
> I just finished clue 2 for the first sock and I am working on the 2nd now. I love how the cables and lace are looking.


Great progress, Caryn! I'm almost finished with the cuff. Just three rounds to go. 

Yes, our weather is finally getting better. Thank heavens!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love all the sock starts. I was thinking of passing (for now) as I have too many WIP's but am rethinking that.

Jane, since we made plans to raid your stash whilst you were in France do you want us to post something? 

Toni - my hosting session can be moved to accommodate others preferences or needs. 

I like your topic idea Belle. Sounds like some good information.

Love all the hiking photos Bev.

Sue, you know what they say about rabbits; they multiply.  Nice to see you have continued company. Good to hear your wrist is getting better.

Hope your cold is abating Ronie.


I am finally caught up but as I plowed through something like 50 pages I am sure I am missing someone, apologies. I have two rows and the bind off left for Fracture


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn and Melanie. Kept going back to the area the hawk was in, hoping to get a picture.  

Ronie, I keep forgetting to mention, I hope your cold will go away soon. Sorry your boss is annoying you. Take care of yourself.

Yes, Jane, I assume you are looking for sock weight yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love all the sock starts. I was thinking of passing (for now) as I have too many WIP's but am rethinking that.
> 
> Jane, since we made plans to raid your stash whilst you were in France do you want us to post something?
> 
> ...


Well done on your Fracture, Melanie. I have one row and the bind off on my Fracture ti do. I made it through the first row of chart A on my socks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I keep forgetting to mention, I hope your cold will go away soon. Sorry your boss is annoying you. Take care of yourself.


Me, too, Ronie. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The heavier cotton (worsted Sugar-and-Cream, etc), or Deborah Norville (similar brands) sock weight merino/blend would be good for my corner piece/square. Solid or multi --> whatever appeals.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you currently don't have needles or shuttles...I noted this entry here on KP: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396451-1.html

She/He wants about 35 USD (I believe this is a US-based seller) for needles, threaders, shuttles, thread...and probably a few other entries not immediately recalled.

While I wouldn't mind a shuttle for tatting...I have my drop spindle and need roving material sooner to work with it. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane, I hope you are having a really lovely birthday and enjoying your special day!!! &#128158; Ros


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANE ! Have a lovely day .
Hope you are better Ronie .Those bosses who are hard on those who are ill don't deserve good staff .
&#128077; On Shetland Belle ,I just bought a book on it .
Good luck and every happines DFL .
Karen ..apologies for not joining in your weeks .I have no tatting tools and didn't want to venture into another craft .
Good progress by some with WIPs .
Thank you Bev ,just gone back eleven rows and now ready to catch myself up .Chasing my own tail this morning .
Good to see the wild life in various places TY .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, a great shot of the harrier. We spot one sometimes when we go shopping. Ours is a hen harrier. Beautiful bird and the sign of a healthy ecology.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, happy birthday. Do have a wonderful day! Spoilt all day :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....Jane, since we made plans to raid your stash whilst you were in France do you want us to post something?


So nice of you to offer! Send me a picture of your stash & I'll pick something out. ;-)


> I have two rows and the bind off left for Fracture


Yay! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I have one row and the bind off on my Fracture ti do. I made it through the first row of chart A on my socks.


Way to go, Pam!
Maybe when I see your Fracture & Melanie's, I might be inspired to CO finally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane, I hope you are having a really lovely birthday and enjoying your special day!!! 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANE ! Have a lovely day ....


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, happy birthday. Do have a wonderful day! Spoilt all day :thumbup:


Thank you , Norma


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, have a wonderful day to day! Happy Birthday!

Thanks, Norma. It was great fun to see the harrier and finally get a good picture.  Good to know the harriers a a sign of a good ecology.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, have a wonderful day to day! Happy Birthday!..


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Demoiselles by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/demoiselles

Arabella Feather-and-Fan Infinity Scarf by Linda Burklin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arabella-feather-and-fan-infinity-scarf

High Point Hug Shawl by Shannon Thomas
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_Heritage150.asp
You have to scroll down a little to find it. I downloaded a few others while I was there, too.
April In Atlanta Shawl, Checkerboard Mesh Scarf, Sophie's Two Way Scarf


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> ... On Shetland Belle ,I just bought a book on it ...


Since I love books, my curiousity forces me to ask, which book?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, happy birthday. Do have a wonderful day! Spoilt all day :thumbup:


From me too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jane. Hope you have a wonderful day. How are you celebrating it?

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jane. Hope all your birthday wishes come true  

Nice progress Melanie and Pam on your Fractal shawl. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just a bit of fun. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just a bit of fun. 💞


Lovely to see them, and you again, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of nice scarf patterns:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/papagena
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue, I added some more to my collection of patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I am thinking my beads are larger also but I like them I am hoping there are none in places that would be uncomfortable.. like the top of the foot... or worse bottom.. I'm sure there are none on the bottom though  I'll take pictures and I do have a good resource for TAAT let me find it and I'll post the video
> 
> I found this one.. I think most of us have watched her videos... it is Very Pink. It is long but she really takes her time and talks you through it all
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Here is the start I have. I tried to show how TAAT works but with one hand it was nearly impossible. You can see my 'Butterfly's' being used as a table topper  and you can see the cute basket I have that fits my socks project perfectly  basically I have 2 different brands of #1US needles and I make sure I have them separated when I am knitting.. as I move along on the sock I can stick the back needle tips into the work so they are not flopping around. As with any socks or small circular projects getting started is the hardest part after that it get easier and easier..


They will be gorgeous Ronie. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane---Very Happy B'day to you. Do wonderful somethings for yourself today.

Found a ball of LB plum colored sock yarn in stash. May just get me started on this sock pattern. Have decided that I will start just above the heel so can see how to remodel the toe as it approaches. Then depending on how that works, will do the leg either for me or an mythical someone else.

Melanie--reading 50 pp of LP was quite heroic of you.

Just picked up 2 jobs for next week and a big job estimate for Sunday. It has been awhile since one of these has come my way and it will be a big time/energy consumer. Have worked for these people before and they are great customers so will be willing to do the traveling for this project if it comes thru.

Spring is really springing into being and that feels soooo god. Daffs are blooming and Forsythia is, too. Other flowers are beginning to poke thru. Seedlings are looking good if I can figure out enough light for them. Am finally beginning to trust that winter os done even tho the wood stove is still going.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so, too, Sue, so you can enjoy your morning walk!


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sue that bunny is very at home in your yard.
> 
> Ronie, I put the beads in on the 2nd repeat as well. I am using 5 dpns, and will do one sock at a time, unless I can find the other end of the ball of yarn
> Yours look great so far. Love your color yarn and the beads. Your holder is perfect and your butterfly looks super as a table topper. Some time I will have to give that tat with 2 cables a try.
> ...


They will be gorgeous Caryn. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Jane!! I hope it is filled with yarny goodness.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, my sock is 5" from cuff to the start of the gusset and I only did 1 repeat of the ribbing. I have 8 1/4" from cuff to the heel when the gusset is completed.
> 
> Did you understand what I was trying to tell you about where to add stitches for increasing the top of the sock? It would be stockenette on each side of the leg between the front and back charts.
> 
> We went for a hike this afternoon and found some promises of spring.  We fully expect the woods to be abloom when we go on Weds.


Love the photos Bev. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wahoo! My coworker is back so I can sit at my own desk again. I was out for two days (vacation), then she was out sick for three days, so I am a week behind.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I think your socks look great Caryn with your double rib... I chose to do just one because I measured my best fitting socks and they are about 8.5 inches up the leg
> 
> I was going to get a lot of knitting done today but I have a soar throat  I do hope it feels better tomorrow


I hope you feel better soon Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Jane. Hope you have a wonderful day. How are you celebrating it?


Thanks, Sue 
My plan was to knit to my heart's content but that hasn't started yet.
Gerard suggested going out for supper but I was thinking of all of the yarn that I have ordered the past 10 days & figured that was enough money spent. Restaurant dining - especially at suppertime - is very expensive here.
Perhaps the mailbox has a surprise for me. Must go check.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Happy Birthday Jane. Hope all your birthday wishes come true


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Great pictures again Bev. Love the color of that violet. Yay for spring!
> Here's a picture outside the window of where my dh and I went for lunch yesterday.


Gorgeous Caryn. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just a bit of fun. 💞


Thanks for the smiles for my birthday


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - Designer here
> 
> If any of you are interested, I just opened a CONVERSATION about knitting your sweater by taking measures etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane---Very Happy B'day to you. Do wonderful somethings for yourself today...


Thank you, Tanya 
I hope those jobs come through for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday Jane!! I hope it is filled with yarny goodness.


Thank you, Melanie 
I might ignore the knitting that I should be doing & wind my yarn for Pincha - it is sitting atop the printer calling to me.
I am expecting my neighbour will drop in to say happy birthday & have some tea. I will press her into service, I think.
Did I share a pic of this lovely Alpaca/Peruvian Wool blend from Artesano?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the smiles for my birthday


You're so welcome Jane, if you fancy a few more smiles I'm very happy to oblige!!! 💞 Ros, Jackson and his beautiful cousin Ivy Rose.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Can never have too much red!


I have to agree with you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> On Friday, we took a trip down HWY 101, which is along the coast. So John took a couple of pictures for me. This is just a bit of what we saw on our 65 mile drive. It's been quite unusual to see so much sun in among the clouds. Lately it's been just clouds.


I love the photos Dodie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello friends. If it seemed like I disappeared -- well I did. I had mentioned several times over the last month or so that I was having computer problems. It all came to a resounding thud and I've been without machine for a few days. The good news -- machine is back and working fine AND I finally located someone who just moved to the community who is trying to set up a small business doing computer repair. Believe it or not, we don't have any such service --or at least we didn't.
> 
> Feel like my eyeballs are going to fall out catching up on all the reading. Sounds like everyone had a good Easter weekend. Also sounds like and looks like Spring has arrived in some parts of the country. We had snow on the ground this morning and a really cold north wind all day. So I'm envious of your spring weather. However, they are saying that it will be warming up by the weekend, so patience on my part needs to be practiced.
> 
> ...


We missed you too Belle, welcome back!!! 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Got my daily rabbit sighting already. Actually there were two, although I hadn't seen the second as I was focussed on the one I had seen. Then one raced past me. I just could a pic of him about to go through the fence. The first one was quite unperturbed and quite happy to pose. A good way to start the day, now have to leave for my AquaFit class.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free until March 31st  Arming by Erika Flory
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aramingo
> 
> Free until May 1st  Shadowily by Valerie Pollock
> ...


Thanks Jane for more lovely patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


I love the scarf Jane and your Spring Wood is beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Arrowhead Lace Cardigan by Susanne Sommer
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arrowhead-lace-cardigan-3?mc_cid=d1d166035b&mc_eid=0a63f970c5
> 
> Shetland Shorty by Gudrun Johnston
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful scarf Jane I would love to make one like that... you SW is looking great too...
> 
> Shirley thanks for the invite.. one of these days I will get around to making another sweater and your workshop will come in handy... my mind says it is a must do!! before tackling a more complicated pattern...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you are still sick Ronie, I hope you feel better soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Well I went off track. i kept thinking there was no mention of socks ...I also couldn't make out why the heading remained the same .I found this in the end so all is well.I am 2 rows into patterns c and d ,knitting with 2 circulars ,which I like now I have got used to them ,and using Faber yarn which I find a bit splitty .I did 3 repeats of the first chart .Will come back later to respond to all the posts .


Looking gorgeous Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Norma, Ann, Caryn and Karen. Glad you like the bird.
> 
> Tanya, it would be fun to walk together. If we could get away from knitting together.
> 
> ...


I love all of your photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya, Pam, Sue, Julie and Ann. I am having so much fun on our hikes.  It's fun to share.
> 
> Thank, Karen. I hope the bean bag works for you. It wouldn't be a bad idea to do some practice with it.  I don't take one on the hikes. I mostly shoot on the fly, sitting on the ground and on rare occasions lying on the ground.
> 
> Tanya, Gary and I spend time on our hikes, listening to the woodpeckers or other birds making noise and trying to find them, so I might get a picture. We have renamed the whole place with such names as Ridge Road, Jabba Point, the Crossroads, Crown Point-sycamores can grow with 4-6 trees in a circle-we call them crowns. At Crown Point there are two crowns. And older 4 point King's Crown with one broken and a younger 5 point queen's crown. We try to find where these different places line up with the creek, because we can see them now, but when the leaves and brush green up, we will only be able to see a few feet off the trails. So we do spend a lot of time standing and looking. I would like to get some lightweight chairs to take with us and sit down close to a rapids and just drink in the sounds or a place along the creek where we can see the animals cross and quietly watch to see what we can see. These hikes are physical and mental vacations. We don't hike, we adventure.


Your adventures sound wonderful Bev, thanks for sharing them with us. 💞 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy that you got a few jobs happening Tanya. It is always good to be earning more spending money  

Ros, beautiful happy pictures for a rainy morning here. Thanks too re: socks and spring picture. 

Melanie, good you are back at your own desk, but sure hope there's not too much of a pile up of work to get through. 

Gorgeous yarn Jane. What a lovely Pincha that will make. 

The bunny does look pretty under the forsythia Sue.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> What can be better than one bunny? I saw two this morning. I am thinking they are young bunnies. I keep emailing pics to my DD as I know my GKs love to see them.
> 
> Sue


We love seeing them too Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jane, I hope you are having a really lovely birthday and enjoying your special day!!! 💞 Ros


Happy Birthday from me, too, Jane! I hope it's a very special day for you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My wrist is getting better, but not all the way yet. I did knit a little on SW last night, just a couple of rows to finish Chart 6. I think Chart 7 will transition from the leaves to the mesh edge. I am definitely going to limit how much I knit for the next few weeks, as I don't want to overdo it. I will continue doing the exercises and using the Blue Emu cream, and stay away from using weights for another one or two weeks. It was nice to pick up the needles again. I have always said I want to think as long as my hands and eyes allow, so don't want to precipitate(is that the word I mean?) that time.
> 
> Sue


I'm glad your wrist is getting better Sue and your SW is looking beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Maybe there is a whole family living nearbye.
> I have a huge ground hog right outside my garden fence. He has this great big house mound. I sure hope he stays outside of my garden and in his own house!


Yes I can see him/her. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Happy Birthday Jane. Hope all your birthday wishes come true
> 
> Nice progress Melanie and Pam on your Fractal shawl. Looking forward to seeing them.


Thanks, Caryn. I'll be binding it off today, I hope. It has 527 stitches to bind off.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just a bit of fun. 💞


Great fun and adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> I hope those jobs come through for you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well as you can see I am up! LOL I laid there and kept telling myself to get up. I had a hard time falling asleep last night then I dreamed about my son all night.. the best part is that at the end of the dream he was doing all the right things  It is such a worry to be a parent..
> 
> Thank you for all the well wishes everyone.. I think it has moved down to my chest.. my boss isn't happy about me not being there today.. I'm getting pretty fed up with her lately .. I do hope it will pass and we will have a great summer.. if not I'll just find another job.. I wish I could work from home but have never found a job that I could do at home.. I'm probably not looking in the right place..
> I see the Dr. in a few hours.. I'll see what he says then take the rest of the week from there.. I got no knitting done yesterday and I hope to get a little done today.. but its not looking good.. the up side is that I am getting lots of fluids and rest!


I'm so sorry that you seem to be getting worse Ronie, I was hoping that your health was improving. Please take care and rest. 💞💐💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Melanie
> I might ignore the knitting that I should be doing & wind my yarn for Pincha - it is sitting atop the printer calling to me.
> I am expecting my neighbour will drop in to say happy birthday & have some tea. I will press her into service, I think.
> Did I share a pic of this lovely Alpaca/Peruvian Wool blend from Artesano?


That's lovely yarn, Jane.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Toni. Ronie, I would love to go hiking all over the country. A bit restricted by lack of money.  Thankful for places close by we can hike. And Gary is very careful also. We don't usually go if there has been rain that day. Mud is very slippery.
> 
> p 17


Love the butterfly photo Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros


You're welcome Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free through April 2, 2016; code NatCroMo
> Mine Once More by Michele DuNaier
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mine-once-more
> Oh, my, I think we need another crochet party! But Id want to have this lovely gradient, too.
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, that sounds great!
> 
> Congrats, DFL, on your house closing! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations on your house closing DFL. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see them, and you again, Ros!


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Just picked up 2 jobs for next week and a big job estimate for Sunday. It has been awhile since one of these has come my way and it will be a big time/energy consumer. Have worked for these people before and they are great customers so will be willing to do the traveling for this project if it comes thru.


Good luck with your jobs Tanya. I hope everything works out for you. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--good to see you here and hope you are doing well

Jane--that is very nice looking yarn from Artesano. Looks good for that Pincha shawlette

Have to see a potential customer this a.m. but saving the rest of the week for gardening and hopefully some knitting. Am feeling starved for something productive on the needles. From Sunday thru Wednesday have work things lined up. Making money really interferes with my life.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Sue
> My plan was to knit to my heart's content but that hasn't started yet.
> Gerard suggested going out for supper but I was thinking of all of the yarn that I have ordered the past 10 days & figured that was enough money spent. Restaurant dining - especially at suppertime - is very expensive here.
> Perhaps the mailbox has a surprise for me. Must go check.


I hope the mailbox has goodies for you Jane!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Melanie
> I might ignore the knitting that I should be doing & wind my yarn for Pincha - it is sitting atop the printer calling to me.
> I am expecting my neighbour will drop in to say happy birthday & have some tea. I will press her into service, I think.
> Did I share a pic of this lovely Alpaca/Peruvian Wool blend from Artesano?


The yarn looks gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, beautiful happy pictures for a rainy morning here. Thanks too re: socks and spring picture.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Caryn. I'll be binding it off today, I hope. It has 527 stitches to bind off.


That's a lot of stitches to bind off Pam. I'm looking forward to seeing it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great fun and adorable!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Have to see a potential customer this a.m. but saving the rest of the week for gardening and hopefully some knitting. Am feeling starved for something productive on the needles. From Sunday thru Wednesday have work things lined up. Making money really interferes with my life.


Ah, the things we could knit if we had an independent wealth...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--good to see you here and hope you are doing well.


Thank you Tanya, I'm not too bad, I've had a couple of really rough days. I'm just trying to absorb all of the test results and make plans to try and fix the things that are fixable, but then again I'm not entirely sure what's fixable. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, the things we could knit if we had an independent wealth...


Ahhhh!!!! It would be nice. 💞


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just a bit of fun. 💞


Such cuties and they certainly look like they are having fun.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning.. I'm glad the post of 'The Trees of Mystery' was enjoyable for all of you... I grew up in the Redwoods and seriously took them for granted until I moved to Arizona and there were no more large tree's.. 
Toni Paul Bunyan got around LOL... So does Big Foot.. he is EVERYWHERE!!!!!

DFL they will love it.. and when we went we took the skytrail.. I wanted to walk down because of my fear of heights and the ride up I was terrified.. but it seems the same fear doesn't apply when we went down LOL I got happier and happier the closer to the ground we got.. 
I was looking at the dolls you pinned in pinterest and was remembering how wonderful it was when the grandbabies were small... mine are all adults now  but that brings new and exciting times too 

Belle that sounds like a wonderful project.. I'd love to design _something!!_


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Demoiselles by Corinne Ouillon
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/demoiselles
> 
> Arabella Feather-and-Fan Infinity Scarf by Linda Burklin
> ...


Happy birthday, Jane! I hope you have a wonderful day.

Thanks for all the pattern links, I really like the mesh scarf and the scoop neck top. I made a sweater awhile ago and just don't seem to wear it but the yarn is perfect for the top. I may just repurpose that yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DFL --Congrats on a successful home closing. Very exciting moment and big sigh of relief I am sure. Altho exhausting, this move of yours with handling 2 far apart locations sounds like one of the most organized and successful that I have come across. Can I borrow your organizing energy some time?
> 
> Ronie--those Redwood trees are so spectacular. How people can cut them down without a seconds appreciation for nature's bounty is beyond me.


DFL I agree with Tanya and I am excited for you 

Tanya I think they are protected now... you can't even go out and harvest the burls anymore.. but they did for a long time.. also the remarkable think about redwoods is they will grow again.. if a tree has to be cut down for some reason.. it will grow again from its stump!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Such cuties and they certainly look like they are having fun.


Thank you Barbara, they do have lots of fun. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I'm not too bad, I've had a couple of really rough days. I'm just trying to absorb all of the test results and make plans to try and fix the things that are fixable, but then again I'm not entirely sure what's fixable. 💞


I am sure this is a trying time for you but try and stay calm and centered (easier said than done, I know). Sending you healing energy and well wishes for peace and health. If I can help you, let me know.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Where have I been? The days have flown by since getting back from Ohio. 

Congratulations DFL on your house closing. Even though you know it will happen, it is nice when it is behind you. 

Sorry you have been under the weather Ronie. 

Belle, the Shetland Shawl sounds interesting. I'm there if math is involved &#128516;

Sue, your SW is looking lovely. Hope your wrists continue to improve. 

Love all your hiking pictures Bev. 

Good luck with the jobs, Tanya. 

Last night while having dinner, I caught some movement from the corner of my eye. Looked out at the patio, and a lynx was casually walking across it. By the time I could get my iPad in gear to grab a photo, it had jumped the fence but I managed a few photos of this beautiful creature. Sorry they aren't better but I was trying not to scare it away.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I am sure this is a trying time for you but try and stay calm and centered (easier said than done, I know). Sending you healing energy and well wishes for peace and health. If I can help you, let me know.


Thank you so much Tanya. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks again for the reminder Karen.. I'll try to remember to look for a needle  if not my doll needles will have to work.. I am going to try to do both 'shuttle' and 'needle' I have played with both but not done much of anything with any of it... 

Bev he is so majestic sitting there  a beautiful shot.. isn't it something how when you were walking by a few weeks ago it was just dirt and debris and now there are beautiful flowers popping up  I just love that!! We saw our first Osprey the other day.. he/she had caught a Eel out of the ocean  that never gets old.. LOL I love to see the large birds hunt and fly overhead 

Before I forget!! Happy Birthday Jane!!! I hope it is an amazing day..  I found my yarn at craftsy.. they have great yarn.. it is called 'Cloudborn' a merino superwash sock twist.. mine is 'stormy skies' I know it was less than $10 but maybe you could find some locally for less.. I saw at the drug store here that they have some sock yarn but I didn't like the colors they had.. and they only had 3 skeins.. LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Last night while having dinner, I caught some movement from the corner of my eye. Looked out at the patio, and a lynx was casually walking across it. By the time I could get my iPad in gear to grab a photo, it had jumped the fence but I managed a few photos of this beautiful creature. Sorry they aren't better but I was trying not to scare it away.


Beautiful Lynx Barbara. 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Melanie
> I might ignore the knitting that I should be doing & wind my yarn for Pincha - it is sitting atop the printer calling to me.
> I am expecting my neighbour will drop in to say happy birthday & have some tea. I will press her into service, I think.
> Did I share a pic of this lovely Alpaca/Peruvian Wool blend from Artesano?


Gorgeous yarn -- just makes me want to touch and feel and then wind and then...... Sounds like a good way to spend your Birthday. Have a good one!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I was hoping that you would share the yarn you chose for the Pincha! I love it!! I do think it will make a beautiful shawl  although IRL it seems more like a scarf to me.. maybe when I finish all the leaves I'll have a different opinion  I do like it though and will see how it will come in handy for our windy days on the bridge 

Thanks for sharing Jackson with us Ros.. he is growing up so fast right now.. but compared to the other children he is still so little  

Sue I think your rabbit is just as happy to have winter behind us and your Forsythia is so pretty and yellow I bet he is just sitting there dreaming of days to come  It's his happy place


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Just a bit of fun. 💞


They are having a great time :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Last night while having dinner, I caught some movement from the corner of my eye. Looked out at the patio, and a lynx was casually walking across it. By the time I could get my iPad in gear to grab a photo, it had jumped the fence but I managed a few photos of this beautiful creature. Sorry they aren't better but I was trying not to scare it away.


Wonderful to see in the wild. We have bobcats around here which occasionally can be seen as well as mountain lions. I haven't seen any bobcats, but have twice seen lions. But I have 2 bobcat pelts that my grandfather tanned and mounted flat on felt. They have the heads attached. The fur is in great shape, but the tufts on the top of the ears have worn away with the years. This is a part of the West that was "wild and wooly" (literally, they herded sheep which my Great Grandfather brought in in the mid 1870s) and many people had a wide range of talents. Thanks Babalou for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I'm not too bad, I've had a couple of really rough days. I'm just trying to absorb all of the test results and make plans to try and fix the things that are fixable, but then again I'm not entirely sure what's fixable. 💞


I hope you can find the fixable things and start feeling better  Staying positive is the best thing.. it helps you to see what your best options are


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the lynx photos Barbara 

My employer is now one of the storage warehouses for Hobby Lobby's yarn. A 53' trailer just came in to be offloaded. Sadly I am not allowed to roll around in the truck, lol.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great picture Barbara!! wild life rarely waits for us to grab the camera LOL.. I 'm not too far from Belle and so we too have bobcats and mountain lions.. my neighbor saw a mountain lion behind his house in our alley a month or so ago.. that is pretty scary for them to be so close.. I am sure they are not interested in my dogs but if one was hungry or annoyed enough they could go after them.. it is one of the reasons that as soon as they start to bark we bring them in. 

Well I'm caught up! thanks for all the well wishes.. I wish I could say I am feeling better but so far not much change.. lots can change in 24 hours so I have hopes for later today..  our weather has turned nice so I plan on soaking up some Vit D this afternoon.. it has to help improve my mood anyway.. I told my boss I'd work the weekend and give her a break if she wanted.. she liked that but then reminded me she was leaving for a week starting Sunday and that I could possibly be working that day for her.. no wonder she wasn't in the best of moods when I called in sick.. she was counting on me.. but I should be fine and now its all good.. LOL Oh how I want to retire!!! but to tell the truth these last few days have not been much fun with out some place to go.. just sitting around the house won't work for me.. I will have to find a volunteer job somewhere when I retire! 

I tried to knit yesterday.. my stitch count was off on one sock and I dropped a stitch on the other sock so I did one row! and put it away.. tried to find something to watch on tv and there wasn't anything good  there is weird stuff on daytime tv! I don't watch soaps so that leaves courtroom dramas..and cooking shows.. I do like the Chew and Racheal Ray which was on repeats this week.  the Chew kinda grew on me when I was busy knitting and didn't want to change the channel from the mid-morning news LOL and now I think I will record it  Ok I must be feeling better.. I'm a tad chatty this morning !! YAY!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Melanie
> I might ignore the knitting that I should be doing & wind my yarn for Pincha - it is sitting atop the printer calling to me.
> I am expecting my neighbour will drop in to say happy birthday & have some tea. I will press her into service, I think.
> Did I share a pic of this lovely Alpaca/Peruvian Wool blend from Artesano?


Luscious!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Got my daily rabbit sighting already. Actually there were two, although I hadn't seen the second as I was focussed on the one I had seen. Then one raced past me. I just could a pic of him about to go through the fence. The first one was quite unperturbed and quite happy to pose. A good way to start the day, now have to leave for my AquaFit class.
> 
> Sue


He posed beautifully. Have a good workout.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about the dilemma over yarn and projects. I don't have to worry about that for now. The only thing I 'm planning any time soon is Lily Go's MKAL at the end of April. Meantime I am taking it easy with the knitting, and don't want to embark on any new projects.

Sue.


jscaplen said:


> So glad that you were able to knit a bit, Sue, but good plan to take it slowly.
> Your SW is looking great. I managed only a row from chart 6 last night. I am at sixes & sevens because I can't find the right yarn for the projects that are either already started or due to being within a few days. Nothing suits.
> I swatched that yarn that I had for Earl Grey & it is not going to work even with my smallest needles. So I am thinking that is a no go, now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the lynx photos Barbara
> 
> My employer is now one of the storage warehouses for Hobby Lobby's yarn. A 53' trailer just came in to be offloaded. Sadly I am not allowed to roll around in the truck, lol.


Oh I wish I could see that... would they notice if a pallet went missing???


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I'm sorry that you are still sick Ronie, I hope you feel better soon. 💞


That is very serious game :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dfl, glad you have closed on the house. That's one less thing to worry about, although it sounds like you are well organized with everything.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Hi...still alive and kicking...we closed on the house yesterday and the house is now ours...yeah...
> 
> Yes, I did say something about the fall...that was before we bought a house 3000 miles away...but I might still be able to do something by late October-early November. I know exactly what I am going to design....it is now sitting in my "knitting brain" all ready for me to retrieve it...LOL. So let's put me down for October 30 through November 12....I think those are the correct 2 weeks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would definitely be interested.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Think the group would be interested in a session on Shetland Shawl Composition -- how to do the math and design a one-piece, rectangular/square Shetland Shawl? If so, I could do that either in May or June. This comes to mind at the moment, because I'm working on a simple design for a very small baby shawl for burials.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Where have I been? The days have flown by since getting back from Ohio.
> 
> Congratulations DFL on your house closing. Even though you know it will happen, it is nice when it is behind you.
> 
> ...


Magnificent. What a sight!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I for one are glad you are chatty!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like they are having fun.

Sue


RosD said:


> Just a bit of fun. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--how special to see a lynx in the wild. I think sitings like this just reminds us of a bigger natural world out there that we are just a small part of. Humbling and spiritual.

Belle-you are close to the wild and wooly world. Great history to dwell on.

Will love having you do a design session with us. Look forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Lynx Barbara. 💞


I am rather glad not to have Lynx's as part of our wildlife, beautiful thought they may be!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I for one are glad you are chatty!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful to see in the wild. We have bobcats around here which occasionally can be seen as well as mountain lions. I haven't seen any bobcats, but have twice seen lions. But I have 2 bobcat pelts that my grandfather tanned and mounted flat on felt. They have the heads attached. The fur is in great shape, but the tufts on the top of the ears have worn away with the years. This is a part of the West that was "wild and wooly" (literally, they herded sheep which my Great Grandfather brought in in the mid 1870s) and many people had a wide range of talents. Thanks Babalou for sharing.


Makes one realise the vast differences in our countries- New Zealand had only the native bat, that was a mammal before man arrived here some 1000 odd years ago, bringing a vegetarian rat with them as food supply (Kiore). Unfortunately the giant Moa and it's smaller cousins were all hunted to extinction. Bird species have dwindled since the arrival of the European with ratus ratus (the Norwegian ship's rat) domestic cats, the Australian Possum and so on. The ecology is seriously out of balance, and not likely to improve with the goals of population increase set by various governments impacting on what little is left of the natural. Quite apart from the enormous differences in scale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great picture Barbara!! wild life rarely waits for us to grab the camera LOL.. I 'm not too far from Belle and so we too have bobcats and mountain lions.. my neighbor saw a mountain lion behind his house in our alley a month or so ago.. that is pretty scary for them to be so close.. I am sure they are not interested in my dogs but if one was hungry or annoyed enough they could go after them.. it is one of the reasons that as soon as they start to bark we bring them in.
> 
> Well I'm caught up! thanks for all the well wishes.. I wish I could say I am feeling better but so far not much change.. lots can change in 24 hours so I have hopes for later today..  our weather has turned nice so I plan on soaking up some Vit D this afternoon.. it has to help improve my mood anyway.. I told my boss I'd work the weekend and give her a break if she wanted.. she liked that but then reminded me she was leaving for a week starting Sunday and that I could possibly be working that day for her.. no wonder she wasn't in the best of moods when I called in sick.. she was counting on me.. but I should be fine and now its all good.. LOL Oh how I want to retire!!! but to tell the truth these last few days have not been much fun with out some place to go.. just sitting around the house won't work for me.. I will have to find a volunteer job somewhere when I retire!
> 
> I tried to knit yesterday.. my stitch count was off on one sock and I dropped a stitch on the other sock so I did one row! and put it away.. tried to find something to watch on tv and there wasn't anything good  there is weird stuff on daytime tv! I don't watch soaps so that leaves courtroom dramas..and cooking shows.. I do like the Chew and Racheal Ray which was on repeats this week.  the Chew kinda grew on me when I was busy knitting and didn't want to change the channel from the mid-morning news LOL and now I think I will record it  Ok I must be feeling better.. I'm a tad chatty this morning !! YAY!!!


 :thumbup: Glad for you, Ronie that you are on the mend.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros, for comments on my pictures and our hiking. Thanks also for pics of Jackson and Iry Rose. So sweet. Good to see you again also.

Tanya, I hope your jobs come though the way you want them. 

p26


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, great news about those jobs. Hope the job estimate will work well too..

I m glad spring is coming your way too. It is very windy here today, so I am not sure I will walk this afternoon. I made my AquaFit class this morning, so have had exercise, but a walk would have been nice, but just don't like being blown around.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Jane---Very Happy B'day to you. Do wonderful somethings for yourself today.
> 
> Found a ball of LB plum colored sock yarn in stash. May just get me started on this sock pattern. Have decided that I will start just above the heel so can see how to remodel the toe as it approaches. Then depending on how that works, will do the leg either for me or an mythical someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, great news about those jobs. Hope the job estimate will work well too..
> 
> I m glad spring is coming your way too. It is very windy here today, so I am not sure I will walk this afternoon. I made my AquaFit class this morning, so have had exercise, but a walk would have been nice, but just don't like being blown around.
> 
> Sue


That's how I feel abput walking in the wind, Sue. A breeze is ok, but not when it's really windy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I would have been keeping a good distance between me and the Lynx, but it is nice you did get a pic of it.

Sue 


Babalou said:


> Where have I been? The days have flown by since getting back from Ohio.
> 
> Congratulations DFL on your house closing. Even though you know it will happen, it is nice when it is behind you.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, do hope that you will be feeling better soon.

When things just keep going wrong with your knitting, it is a good idea just to put it aside. I don't watch much tv, I would rather read a book. I like to watch the news, but get annoyed at all the drug commercials then. I really don't think they should be advertised there, and it really gets my goat when they list all the side effects, or the warning like "don't take if you have been to a country where such and such fungus has been found".

Sue


Ronie said:


> Great picture Barbara!! wild life rarely waits for us to grab the camera LOL.. I 'm not too far from Belle and so we too have bobcats and mountain lions.. my neighbor saw a mountain lion behind his house in our alley a month or so ago.. that is pretty scary for them to be so close.. I am sure they are not interested in my dogs but if one was hungry or annoyed enough they could go after them.. it is one of the reasons that as soon as they start to bark we bring them in.
> 
> Well I'm caught up! thanks for all the well wishes.. I wish I could say I am feeling better but so far not much change.. lots can change in 24 hours so I have hopes for later today..  our weather has turned nice so I plan on soaking up some Vit D this afternoon.. it has to help improve my mood anyway.. I told my boss I'd work the weekend and give her a break if she wanted.. she liked that but then reminded me she was leaving for a week starting Sunday and that I could possibly be working that day for her.. no wonder she wasn't in the best of moods when I called in sick.. she was counting on me.. but I should be fine and now its all good.. LOL Oh how I want to retire!!! but to tell the truth these last few days have not been much fun with out some place to go.. just sitting around the house won't work for me.. I will have to find a volunteer job somewhere when I retire!
> 
> I tried to knit yesterday.. my stitch count was off on one sock and I dropped a stitch on the other sock so I did one row! and put it away.. tried to find something to watch on tv and there wasn't anything good  there is weird stuff on daytime tv! I don't watch soaps so that leaves courtroom dramas..and cooking shows.. I do like the Chew and Racheal Ray which was on repeats this week.  the Chew kinda grew on me when I was busy knitting and didn't want to change the channel from the mid-morning news LOL and now I think I will record it  Ok I must be feeling better.. I'm a tad chatty this morning !! YAY!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> He posed beautifully. Have a good workout.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto to this.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I hope you can find the fixable things and start feeling better  Staying positive is the best thing.. it helps you to see what your best options are


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

If it would ease up a little I might do an abbreviated walk. There is always such a good feeling after walking.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's how I feel abput walking in the wind, Sue. A breeze is ok, but not when it's really windy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love the scarf Jane and your Spring Wood is beautiful. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Gorgeous yarn Jane. What a lovely Pincha that will make...


I had seen it before & what with Ronie teasing me with talk of *her* Pincha, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think I would have been keeping a good distance between me and the Lynx, but it is nice you did get a pic of it.
> 
> Sue


I was, he or she was outside the fence before I stepped outside for the picture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Jane! I hope it's a very special day for you!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's lovely yarn, Jane.


I am itching to CO but it will have to wait a bit, now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Jane. 💞


My little sweetheart!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--that is very nice looking yarn from Artesano. Looks good for that Pincha shawlette.


Okay - now I am sorry that I posted it because with each comment I am itching more & more to cast it on!


> Making money really interferes with my life.


Not fair!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Happy birthday, Jane! I hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you, Babalou
I am glad that you have found useable patterns amongst them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Looked out at the patio, and a lynx was casually walking across it...


The beauty of nature aside, does it not worry you that he was on your patio?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Before I forget!! Happy Birthday Jane!!! I hope it is an amazing day..  ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Gorgeous yarn -- just makes me want to touch and feel and then wind and then...... Sounds like a good way to spend your Birthday. Have a good one!!


Thank you, Belle
I am getting closer to winding it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I was hoping that you would share the yarn you chose for the Pincha! I love it!! I do think it will make a beautiful shawl  although IRL it seems more like a scarf to me...


I have only had a scan of the pattern but I thought that it said that it could be made larger. How much yarn will you have used in the end?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...My employer is now one of the storage warehouses for Hobby Lobby's yarn. A 53' trailer just came in to be offloaded. Sadly I am not allowed to roll around in the truck, lol.


Oh, NO!
Not even a little 5-finger employee discount?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Ok I must be feeling better...


Good to hear!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great picture of the Lynx, Barbara. I think I would have remained inside and watched

Belle, that does sound like the wild and wooly west. What an interesting family background you have. Where did your great grandfather bring the sheep from?

Oh my Melanie, what a temptations having all that yarn right there. 

Ronie, sure hope you start feeling better and better. I agree that the best thing to do when knitting goes awry is to take a break!

Sue, I hate those drug commercials too. We are able to record our favorite programs and then fast foward through the commercials. 

I finished clue 2 of both socks. Here's a pic of progress. On to the gusset decrease clues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great picture of the Lynx, Barbara. I think I would have remained inside and watched
> 
> Belle, that does sound like the wild and wooly west. What an interesting family background you have. Where did your great grandfather bring the sheep from?
> 
> ...


The socks look very intricate, Caryn! Well done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I finished clue 2 of both socks. Here's a pic of progress. On to the gusset decrease clues.


Looking great, Caryn!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Belle, that does sound like the wild and wooly west. What an interesting family background you have. Where did your great grandfather bring the sheep from?
> 
> I finished clue 2 of both socks. Here's a pic of progress. On to the gusset decrease clues.


I'm not sure where he bought them from, but they were brought to Klamath Falls OR by railroad and he (with help) walked them over to his landholdings (a bit higher on the plateau than where I am -- probably at 5500 ft elevation). Using today's roads that would be about 145 miles, but of course no cars back then. It is amazing what the early settlers accomplished and without all the amenities that we are so accustomed to. Up until WWII this area was mostly used for sheep raising primarily for wool, but with the need for meat, cattle replaced the sheep so now the principle agricultural product is beef. What I knew about cattle ranching you would have lost in a thimble when I first moved here, now nearly 17 years ago. The smallest rancher in the valley probably runs about 300 head (the phrase "runs about ..." refers to herd size), but the big long-established ranchers run thousands of cows. It has been a real education for me.

Love the look of your socks. The pattern is very intriguing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not fair!


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The beauty of nature aside, does it not worry you that he was on your patio?


We get quite a few pictures from neighbors with them on their patios or by their garages. We usually don't see them where we are, and we don't have pets. I think I would rather see them than a rattlesnake. I think if we were outside they would skedaddle.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Great picture of the Lynx, Barbara. I think I would have remained inside and watched
> 
> I did for the most part, only going outside when he had jumped over the fence.
> 
> I finished clue 2 of both socks. Here's a pic of progress. On to the gusset decrease clues.


Your socks are looking really good.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> The socks look very intricate, Caryn! Well done.


Thanks Julie. It is keeping my interest.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Caryn!


Thanks Jane.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your socks are looking really good.


Thank you Barbara. I just got to the next clue and I'm trying to figure out her directions for m1R and m1L. Definitely different than what I've done before.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm not sure where he bought them from, but they were brought to Klamath Falls OR by railroad and he (with help) walked them over to his landholdings (a bit higher on the plateau than where I am -- probably at 5500 ft elevation). Using today's roads that would be about 145 miles, but of course no cars back then. It is amazing what the early settlers accomplished and without all the amenities that we are so accustomed to. Up until WWII this area was mostly used for sheep raising primarily for wool, but with the need for meat, cattle replaced the sheep so now the principle agricultural product is beef. What I knew about cattle ranching you would have lost in a thimble when I first moved here, now nearly 17 years ago. The smallest rancher in the valley probably runs about 300 head (the phrase "runs about ..." refers to herd size), but the big long-established ranchers run thousands of cows. It has been a real education for me.
> 
> Love the look of your socks. The pattern is very intriguing.


That is really interesting and amazingly industrious of your grand dad. It must be something to see those cattle runs too. 
Thanks for your kind comments on the socks. It's fun to watch them developing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--great looking. The red works well with this pattern.

I have a situation. Did a provisional CO just above the the gusset and worked rows 37-43 (nice that all the rows are numbered for discussing). Swatched for guage and CO 72 st for 9.5 Actual dimension of the sock at the ankle is 14."
Is anyone else finding the pattern larger than expected?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are looking great, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Great picture of the Lynx, Barbara. I think I would have remained inside and watched
> 
> Belle, that does sound like the wild and wooly west. What an interesting family background you have. Where did your great grandfather bring the sheep from?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I for one are glad you are chatty!!


Thank you Norma


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, great socks!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have only had a scan of the pattern but I thought that it said that it could be made larger. How much yarn will you have used in the end?


yes it can be made larger..(longer?) I started with a partial skein that originally had 200yds in it.. so I am going to guess I had at least 100yds left.. and I got 5 leaves out of it.. I'll know more when I finish the second skein. It is a full one and I have 9 leaves done already. The pattern says 12 leaves but I just might finish up this skein and see what size it is... if your worried if you have enough yarn then you could use alternating colors... maybe a solid with the variegated..  I didn't catch how many yds your skein has.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, that sounds great!
> 
> Congrats, DFL, on your house closing! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


Fantastic to get such a good photo of the hawk and the wild flowers are so pretty.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn those are looking wonderful... I'm surprised that the 40 rows weren't longer LOL I am at row 10 just getting ready to do the next cable. I am setting it aside for my lunch then I want to work on the 'Pincha'


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just a bit of fun. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--nice work on the socks. Nice blue color, too. Bead shows with close eyeballing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane---Very Happy B'day to you. Do wonderful somethings for yourself today.
> 
> Found a ball of LB plum colored sock yarn in stash. May just get me started on this sock pattern. Have decided that I will start just above the heel so can see how to remodel the toe as it approaches. Then depending on how that works, will do the leg either for me or an mythical someone else.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you have work coming your way, Tanya. It is beginning to feel warmer here too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 2 of both socks. Here's a pic of progress. On to the gusset decrease clues.


Love this red.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .. I'm surprised that the 40 rows weren't longer LOL I am at row 10 just getting ready to do the next cable.


I see two beads


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Last night while having dinner, I caught some movement from the corner of my eye. Looked out at the patio, and a lynx was casually walking across it. By the time I could get my iPad in gear to grab a photo, it had jumped the fence but I managed a few photos of this beautiful creature. Sorry they aren't better but I was trying not to scare it away.


Wow! That seems really exotic to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the lynx photos Barbara
> 
> My employer is now one of the storage warehouses for Hobby Lobby's yarn. A 53' trailer just came in to be offloaded. Sadly I am not allowed to roll around in the truck, lol.


How mean of them not to allow you to do that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Caryn and Ronie love your socks.
Great photos of Jackson, Ros. It is nice that you are at least feeling well enough to visit us.

Jane, sorry it is so late in the day, hope you have had a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Belle ,the book is magical Shetland Lace Shawls by E Lovick .
The only lynx here is a brand name on products for men. I am happy with that as they pose no danger.
Hope you contain yourself and resist all that yarn Melanie .
Socks ...no measure to hand and doing smallest but sure no where near 14 ins . Seems you knit lots of rows and get nowhere ! The needles are quite small though aren't they ?Yours look good Caryn and Ronie .
What did you do on your birthday Jane ?Not seen any news of Tango lately so has he perked up ?
Just think how fit yôu will feel with your walking Sue .Non knitting has a bonus .
Good wishes to Dodie and Ros that you are managing your illnesses well .
Are you feeling the strain Linda ? Collecting my first visitor on Sat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros, Linda, and Ronie. :re pictures 

Ros, I hope you can get a handle on what is going on and find out what you need to do. Hugs.

Barbara, what a lovely lynx. Beautiful.

Caryn, your socks look great. Great stitching. Her M1r and M1l are really easy. Let me know if you have questions.

Yes, Tanya, I think the pattern does come out a bit larger than expected. I don't think it's 14" though. I could have gone down a needle size I think, but it is working for me. I don't mind if it is larger around the legs and ankles. I just need to be sure to make the foot short enough. I measured my sock from the heel to the top of the foot at the largest place and I have 4.5 "-a total of 9". Hope that helps.

Ronie, your socks are looking great. Lovely color. I hope you keep getting better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Bev--frogged and went down a needle size and the smallest stitch count with not that much difference. I would have thought that after 5 rows the pattern would have pulled itself in. Need a different strategy; it is getting too frustrating.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> yes it can be made larger... I didn't catch how many yds your skein has.


I have about 440y total - 350y was the amount written on the pattern page.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am at row 10...


Great start, Ronie - I see the beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Jane, sorry it is so late in the day, hope you have had a very Happy Birthday.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...What did you do on your birthday Jane ?


Nothing stressful.


> Not seen any news of Tango lately so has he perked up ?


He has been well since I saw the vet 10 days ago. Hopefully, that will last. Still juggling with the meds.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have about 440y total - 350y was the amount written on the pattern page.


you will be fine!! mine will be somewhere around 300y and it is actually gaining in size  If I put another cable on that is longer I will know better but since I cannot pull it any further on my ?24"? cable then I am sure it will be a nice size.. of course more leaves will give it even more length but I think the width will stay the same.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--nice work on the socks. Nice blue color, too. Bead shows with close eyeballing.


Thanks Tanya and all... the color does show more blue than gray but it is actually a gray color IRL with blue undertones.. its called stormy sky's.. I am anxious to get more rows done.. I'd love to get the chart done by the end of the weekend.. but our weekends are usually so busy.. I have knitted most of the day on both the socks and shawl.. I'm about knitted out but the sock pattern is so much fun that I hate to put it down.. unfortunately that darn kitchen needed my attention and as much as the dogs love to cuddle as I knit they need more exercise than that..

We are going to cook outside tonight since our weather turned nice.. it is suppose to rain again next week  so we catch the rays when we can  I don't want to over do it today because I have to work tomorrow and I sure don't want to be grumbely at work.. yesterday I hated the world.. LOL today I am in a much better mood..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev--frogged and went down a needle size and the smallest stitch count with not that much difference. I would have thought that after 5 rows the pattern would have pulled itself in. Need a different strategy; it is getting too frustrating.


I am using a #1US needle. I like the stitch definition I am getting and I can see why Bev says they are so beautiful.. it is really coming together.. I hope you stick with it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great start, Ronie - I see the beads.


Thank you Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...more leaves will give it even more length but I think the width will stay the same.


So can you just knit until you run out - basically?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... today I am in a much better mood..


You are sounding much better now.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free limited time - not defined 
Fisher by Helen Bingham
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fisher-4

Free - not defined; code : CVILLEFREE2016 
Waterfall Stole by Lisa Naskrent
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waterfall-stole

Patons Cable Lace Bolero
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/cable-lace-bolero.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-03-31-SpringYarnsSale


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--great looking. The red works well with this pattern.
> 
> I have a situation. Did a provisional CO just above the the gusset and worked rows 37-43 (nice that all the rows are numbered for discussing). Swatched for guage and CO 72 st for 9.5 Actual dimension of the sock at the ankle is 14."
> Is anyone else finding the pattern larger than expected?


Thanks Tanya. I cast on 70, but I am not sure where you are measuring to get 14 ". Around the ankle? I am not there yet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Sue, Norma and Ronie. 
Well, Ronie, you are very observant. That is small for 40 rows because it is really only 20 rows. I went back to check what was going on when you pointed it out. And sure enough, I had folded the charts so they would fit on my magnetic board and then in my hurry to move on, I forgot to unfold and do the 2nd half!! Uggh ! So now I have to tink or frog back to row 20 since I did 5 rows on the next charts. Well at least I figured out how to do the increases when I get back to them. Thanks Ronie! 
By the way, your socks are looking super :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Linda, Ann and Melanie re: socks. I like the red too Melanie. Should be fun to wear them.

Bev, thanks. I think I did get the m1 L and R. I just usually pick up the bar in between the stitches, not leg from the stitches below, so I had to figure out where those legs were. 

Jane, so glad to hear that Tango is staying well. 

Ronie, glad you are feeling better and happier today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--glad you are doing better and your weather has improved some. it definitely makes a difference in how we fell generally. The computer screen really picked up the blue of your yarn--no gray shows at all.

Caryn --I began with row 37, just above the gusset. I cast on 72 which is typical for my socks. did 5 rows and the pattern did not pull in and gave me 14" around. Frogged and cast on 66 st and changed to a smaller needle. It made very little difference. Have no idea why this hugeness is happening. I was concerned that the pattern would be way to small for my foot but now am struggling for a smaller size. Very bizarre and annoying. Will give it one more try before quitting.

Jane--Happy to hear Tango is doing okay. You must feel much relief.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, so glad to hear that Tango is staying well. ..


Thank you, Caryn 
So am I.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Happy to hear Tango is doing okay. You must feel much relief.


Yes - it does my heart good to see him so much more alert - except that I am not happy about the drug dose. Have started cutting back now. Hopefully, he will stay well.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice pics, Dodie. Does this mean that you have solved the problems with posting pics here?


Yes, I got some really great instructions from Ronie. I've not got it perfectly, but they finally get up after fighting me a bit.

Sorry I've not been around. I have had the mother of all colds. I can still barely function so won't be on for long. I'm more than 20 pages behind and will try my best to catch up.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the congrats about the pictures. John has a good eye. I just tell him what to take and he takes it from there.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some progress pics...
> I finished the Free Spirit Scarf for my neighbour as well as chart 5 of Spring Wood.
> One nice thing about the scarf is that, although it isn't reversible, both sides show some patterning. I haven't blocked it yet - but I will only block it lightly.


Jane, they both look lovely. I do like the plum color.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful Dodie! What part of the 101 was this taken? I have been on that stretch so many times.. It is beautiful.. lots of rocks in the ocean.  I was thinking your 65mls south has to be close to my 70 north  give or take a few LOL


It was about half way to Florence at "Strawberry Hill" parking area. We ended up at the casino in Florence for a concert. It was fun and again we came home with more than we walked in with! Of course, I won't say when we loose money.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev, the pictures are really lovely. I love spring and seeing all the flowers and their beautiful colors, coming into being.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Well I went off track. i kept thinking there was no mention of socks ...I also couldn't make out why the heading remained the same .I found this in the end so all is well.I am 2 rows into patterns c and d ,knitting with 2 circulars ,which I like now I have got used to them ,and using Faber yarn which I find a bit splitty .I did 3 repeats of the first chart .Will come back later to respond to all the posts .


It looks lovely, even with the splits in the yarn. You are doing a really beautiful job.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - it does my heart good to see him so much more alert - except that I am not happy about the drug dose. Have started cutting back now. Hopefully, he will stay well.


Me, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The socks--for me it is the pattern from h..l. After spending several hours and 3 attempts, I give up. It just doesn't make sense why it is so big, by inches! And that #1 needle is giving my poor little finger a blister to boot. Time to move on to something more successful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. It is keeping my interest.


That is good!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I don't want to over do it today because I have to work tomorrow and I sure don't want to be grumbely at work.. yesterday I hated the world.. LOL today I am in a much better mood..


Funny, I don't see you as ever being a cranky person


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear Tango is doing better Jane.

Not much knitting today but I am partway through the bind-off for Fracture. I am going through my mental stash inventory to think of which yarn to use for the Socks. Most of my sock yarn is self patterning which I know is not suitable. Guess I might have to go shopping 

In the grumble grumble department our water meter has sprung a leak. We had to turn the water off to the house at the meter. I must take a shower in the morning before work so I am hoping that the leak will stay a leak (and not burst the pipe) to still allow sufficient water into the house. I can do most things like brushing my teeth with bottled water and we can use buckets of water from the pool to flush the toilets, but a shower would be problematic.

Time for bed, chat with y'all tomorrow,

Melanie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

While I can still use my 2G SD cards...I cannot use them in my current digital camera! SIGH!!!

Which leaves me with trying to get an adapter so I can send files while I'm at church. Mom and Dad bought a phone...but I'm not using it FOR a phone. I now have my "tablet" and have fixed a few items of some of the accounts I have to deal with. And, yes, I can watch YouTube items while on "free" Wi-Fi. Don't think I'll be using it at library or Panera. The church is more secure...and I'm not that tempted to use it 24/7.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dodie. reictures I do enjoy taking them.  So sorry for your nasty cold. Hopefully,you will continue to get better.

Tanya, so sorry for your frustration with the socks. I can understand your wanting to move on.

Melanie, I hope you get your water problem fixed quickly.

Julie, have you gotten any resolution with your water meter problem?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great picture of the Lynx, Barbara. I think I would have remained inside and watched
> 
> Belle, that does sound like the wild and wooly west. What an interesting family background you have. Where did your great grandfather bring the sheep from?
> 
> ...


They look great, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn those are looking wonderful... I'm surprised that the 40 rows weren't longer LOL I am at row 10 just getting ready to do the next cable. I am setting it aside for my lunch then I want to work on the 'Pincha'


They look great, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Dodie. reictures I do enjoy taking them.  So sorry for your nasty cold. Hopefully,you will continue to get better.
> 
> Tanya, so sorry for your frustration with the socks. I can understand your wanting to move on.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for someone to help me turn the tap- the rain has come in again- so probably not this weekend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely socks, Ronie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, rats and double rats!! Sorry you have to frog :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so pleased that Ronie and Tango are feeling more the thing :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I got some really great instructions from Ronie. I've not got it perfectly, but they finally get up after fighting me a bit.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around. I have had the mother of all colds. I can still barely function so won't be on for long. I'm more than 20 pages behind and will try my best to catch up.


I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am so sorry for your sock frustration. I would be moving on too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Sorry I've not been around. I have had the mother of all colds..


I hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane, they both look lovely. I do like the plum color.


Thank you, Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... our water meter has sprung a leak....


I hope it isn't too serious a problem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, rats and double rats!! Sorry you have to frog :thumbdown:


Me, too :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I was concerned that the pattern would be way to small for my foot but now am struggling for a smaller size...


Now I am very glad that I decided not to plow on with the yarn that I had because it would have been ginormous according to this.
Bev's seemed to work out well, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Look what arrived this morning!
6 skeins of Alpaca Silk Lace from Artesano ... along with two great project bags.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to hear Tango is doing better Jane.
> 
> Not much knitting today but I am partway through the bind-off for Fracture. I am going through my mental stash inventory to think of which yarn to use for the Socks. Most of my sock yarn is self patterning which I know is not suitable. Guess I might have to go shopping
> 
> ...


Maybe you get a nice swim in first thing in the day. :-D

Not seeing the problem, I might say that if the leak is a small drip at the joint the sealant may have dried out. If that is the problem, the pipe is probably okay, just annoying and can be expensive if you pay for your water which sounds like you do. A quick shower would probably be okay. Hopep that is all the problem is and can be fixed quickly and inexpensively.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now I am very glad that I decided not to plow on with the yarn that I had because it would have been ginormous according to this.
> Bev's seemed to work out well, though.


Bev did say hers was loose at the ankle but not huge like mine. I have 2 pairs of lacey socks that are a bit loose on me and realized that lace has to be accommodated in socks which makes them very stretchy, but these are so huge that they could not be worn. The gauge swatch was absolutely normative so it is the lace itself . But it others don't have this problem then it is still a mystery.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look what arrived this morning!
> 6 skeins of Alpaca Silk Lace from Artesano ... along with two great project bags.


Oooh, ain't that special :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, sorry you have to frog. That is a bummer.

Suequote=sisu]Thanks Sue, Norma and Ronie. 
Well, Ronie, you are very observant. That is small for 40 rows because it is really only 20 rows. I went back to check what was going on when you pointed it out. And sure enough, I had folded the charts so they would fit on my magnetic board and then in my hurry to move on, I forgot to unfold and do the 2nd half!! Uggh ! So now I have to tink or frog back to row 20 since I did 5 rows on the next charts. Well at least I figured out how to do the increases when I get back to them. Thanks Ronie! 
By the way, your socks are looking super :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad Tango seems to be better.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> He has been well since I saw the vet 10 days ago. Hopefully, that will last. Still juggling with the meds.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dodie, hope you will be feeling better soon.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I got some really great instructions from Ronie. I've not got it perfectly, but they finally get up after fighting me a bit.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around. I have had the mother of all colds. I can still barely function so won't be on for long. I'm more than 20 pages behind and will try my best to catch up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, it wasn't working for you, Tanya. Definitely a good idea to move on to something else.

Sue


tamarque said:


> The socks--for me it is the pattern from h..l. After spending several hours and 3 attempts, I give up. It just doesn't make sense why it is so big, by inches! And that #1 needle is giving my poor little finger a blister to boot. Time to move on to something more successful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, sorry about your leak. Hope you will somehow find a way to get enough water for a shower without causing further problems.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Glad to hear Tango is doing better Jane.
> 
> Not much knitting today but I am partway through the bind-off for Fracture. I am going through my mental stash inventory to think of which yarn to use for the Socks. Most of my sock yarn is self patterning which I know is not suitable. Guess I might have to go shopping
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely colour, Jane. What is this earmarked for?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Look what arrived this morning!
> 6 skeins of Alpaca Silk Lace from Artesano ... along with two great project bags.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yummy yarn, Jane. 

Caryn, sorry you have to frog, but glad you found out your mistake.

Lazy day today. Going to get together with DIL for walk and knitting this morning. The walk depends on the weather. We're still not sure of that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is too bad Tanya, that you couldn't get it to work, but no sense continuing and having socks that are too big for you. Mine seem to be the right size so far in the leg, but I will have to see about the ankle when I get there.

Melanie, hope that leak doesn't turn into something worse before you can get it fixed. 

Well I am back on track with the socks, but now still on clue 2, adding to the length of the leg 

Dodie, sorry to hear of your nasty cold. My dh has just come down with one and he is miserable! Hope you feel better soon. 

What lovely, shiny yarn for you Jane. Beautiful colors too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Lovely colour, Jane. What is this earmarked for?


Uhmm - you mean that I was supposed to have a project in mind *before* I bought it?
There is a lovely lace jacket pattern that came with the red but I doubt that I'll knit it - unless someone sees it & drools copiously.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, what a lovely parcel. I love the cerise??


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everyone...just wanted to tell you that the paperwork finally went to Escrow yesterday!!! 6 weeks to the day since we put down the "earnest money"...a very long process which I am happy is over.

Now to put the finishing touches on the yard and the house. We will take a trip across the country starting April 25th. Going to stop along the way to visit family....Arkansas, Texas, maybe Mississippi...then north. We will also stop at Mount Rushmore for a day or two..we both have that on our "bucket list".

I have been knitting in the evenings..we are both sick with colds, so we are also trying to get over this...the pollen is horrible here!!!

Take care all...I love the projects and looking at the posted patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, what a lovely parcel. I love the cerise??


Yes - I think that I have to pick out a pattern for that one soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...the paperwork finally went to Escrow yesterday!!!...We will take a trip across the country starting April 25th...


YAY! & YAY!


> ..we are both sick with colds, so we are also trying to get over this...the pollen is horrible here!!!...


Not so yay :-(


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful sock pattern, yours is very nice in red


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful package Jane  I especially like the red.

Caryn, I missed that you had to frog. Sorry to hear that but maybe you can think of it as a practice swatch?

Hope all the sick people get better soon. It is a nasty strain this season. 

DH was none to happy to be awakened at 6:15am to go outside and turn the meter back on but I am clean and happy  We have plumbers in the family but they live a two hour drive away so we will hire someone local. DH could fix it but his back is aching (and he just does not want to do it, lol). I am hoping it gets done today (Fri) because I do not want to wait until next week (princess here, lol).

I found some suitable yarn for the Socks. I have two balls of Deborah Norville Serenity in a nice medium blue. I'll cast on once Fracture is cast off. I plan to use DPN's and do TAAT as I have plenty of needles. But first I need to cast off Fracture.

Hope all have a good April Fools Day,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I thought you were having difficulty coming up with yarn for your upcoming projects. nothing like being prepared for the next project that catches your fancy? I am looking, but not indulging at present.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Uhmm - you mean that I was supposed to have a project in mind *before* I bought it?
> There is a lovely lace jacket pattern that came with the red but I doubt that I'll knit it - unless someone sees it & drools copiously.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Well, I thought you were having difficulty coming up with yarn for your upcoming projects....


Yes - but you can be sure that the next MKAL or test knit will want something other than what I have on hand.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Of course, and time to get some more!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Yes - but you can be sure that the next MKAL or test knit will want something other than what I have on hand.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so sorry for everyone that is struggling with illness. Hope health pursues you.

DFL--6 weeks from deposit to closing is fabulous. It took over 4 months with my house sale this winter which was a cash deal. And I won't bore you with all the other stories that I have heard over the years. So you have done good, girl!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope it isn't too serious a problem.


Me, too, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look what arrived this morning!
> 6 skeins of Alpaca Silk Lace from Artesano ... along with two great project bags.


Beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello everyone...just wanted to tell you that the paperwork finally went to Escrow yesterday!!! 6 weeks to the day since we put down the "earnest money"...a very long process which I am happy is over.
> 
> Now to put the finishing touches on the yard and the house. We will take a trip across the country starting April 25th. Going to stop along the way to visit family....Arkansas, Texas, maybe Mississippi...then north. We will also stop at Mount Rushmore for a day or two..we both have that on our "bucket list".
> 
> ...


Wahoo!! (except for the colds)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, sorry you have to frog. That is a bummer.


Me, too, Caryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello everyone...just wanted to tell you that the paperwork finally went to Escrow yesterday!!! 6 weeks to the day since we put down the "earnest money"...a very long process which I am happy is over.
> 
> Now to put the finishing touches on the yard and the house. We will take a trip across the country starting April 25th. Going to stop along the way to visit family....Arkansas, Texas, maybe Mississippi...then north. We will also stop at Mount Rushmore for a day or two..we both have that on our "bucket list".
> 
> ...


That's great. Sorry you've both got colds. Hope they clear up quickly. Your trip west sounds like fun and Mount Rushmore is well worth the stop. The Black Hills are beautiful and it's a nice drive through them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Did I share a pic of this lovely Alpaca/Peruvian Wool blend from Artesano?


Gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I have to agree with you Elizabeth. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 2 of both socks. Here's a pic of progress. On to the gusset decrease clues.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Caryn those are looking wonderful... I'm surprised that the 40 rows weren't longer LOL I am at row 10 just getting ready to do the next cable. I am setting it aside for my lunch then I want to work on the 'Pincha'


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So can you just knit until you run out - basically?


Yes I think so .. or until it is as long as you want. The best part is at most you are only knitting 16 stitches at a time. Mostly your just knitting 12 stitches or less so it goes quickly..


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! (except for the colds)


Well, have had this cough for the longest....finally have decided that I am allergic to something...not pets...we don't have any, but maybe pollen. But haven't stopped moving...it seems to be better when I move around and sit upright...lying down is when it gets worse...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Sue, Norma and Ronie.
> Well, Ronie, you are very observant. That is small for 40 rows because it is really only 20 rows. I went back to check what was going on when you pointed it out. And sure enough, I had folded the charts so they would fit on my magnetic board and then in my hurry to move on, I forgot to unfold and do the 2nd half!! Uggh ! So now I have to tink or frog back to row 20 since I did 5 rows on the next charts. Well at least I figured out how to do the increases when I get back to them. Thanks Ronie!
> By the way, your socks are looking super :thumbup:


Oh no I'm sorry.. but I 'm glad it was only 5 rows and you got a good preview of whats to come  I was wondering.. and thinking 'why can't we increase the length by doing another 40 rows'  but I have a feeling it will work out fine now.. I am also folding my pattern so both charts fit on my magnetic board. I also wrote down the cable diagram and description at the bottom of those charts so I could just continue on with out having to mess with more papers


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Very far behind, so whizzed through. Due to RL getting in the way, my socks are on the back burner...again. Not to worry. They will see the light of day... eventually. LOL!

Great pics, Bev.

Fabulous lynx, Barbara! Awesome that you were able to get pics!

Thanks for the Jackson pics, Ros. They always are a day brightener!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Funny, I don't see you as ever being a cranky person


Oh I like that... LOL well just talk to my hubby  I do try to keep it to myself but when every once in awhile it gets the best of me..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie I hope you feel better soon.. I have never been to that casino.. we may need to give it a try  actually the only one I have been to more than once is the one in Smith River.. I can't remember the name of it though 

Melanie I feel for you.. I do remember the days of boiling water to wash my hair.. I have thin fine hair and if it doesn't get washed everyday it is a mess by the end of the next day.. I hope it gets fixed soon..

Jane I'm glad Tango is perkier now.. I hope lowering his meds will keep him happy too.. it is so hard when they are sick..

Tanya I have had that happen to me before to and I just can't understand it! It doesn't add up but as hard as I try to change my stitch count it would stay the same with different needle sizes.. The sock calculator is suppose to get you the best fit but I have not given it a try yet.. have you? http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/socks.html I keep this in my bookmarks here on KP


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL things are really moving fast for you  it took months for ours to close.. but it was all in the timing and then we couldn't move in until the contractors finished with the repairs to the siding.. looked good to me but the bank said no.. we didn't have to pay for it so it was all good.. and its like a new house on the outside  we need to pressure wash soon.. I hear you all about these colds/allergies my car is thick with pollen.. 

Bev have a fun relaxing day.. I hope you get your walk in.. once my sore throat goes away I am going to get out even if its just around the neighborhood.. I feel completely sluggish.. and I am with Sue and Pam a good walk makes us feel so much better... 

Jane that yarn is beautiful!! and I think you have plenty of both colors to make some pretty nice items  is it fingering or lace weight? 

I saw on facebook yesterday where this lady knitted the 'Lily of the fields' shawl in dark green but the Nupps were white! it was stunning.. if I can find it I'll share.. I asked how she did it.. I just can't figure it out.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Gorgeous!


In't it? I am aching to CO my Pincha but I am going to do my 2016BON clue first & a few reps on you-kow-what & get started on the Boo MKAL - waiting on beads so I can only do the set up part.
Was the AB Reprieve supposed to start today? Gotta get my mitts CO, too.
(I have heard that there are people in this world who are bored because they have nothing to do - I wish I could take some of the time off their hands!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, have had this cough for the longest....finally have decided that I am allergic to something...not pets...we don't have any, but maybe pollen. But haven't stopped moving...it seems to be better when I move around and sit upright...lying down is when it gets worse...


In traditional Chinese Medicine lung illness relates to grief. While your move West is very exciting, there is still the sense of loss for your friends and lifestyle that you have lived so well. Something to think about and maybe resolve.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that yarn is beautiful!! and I think you have plenty of both colors to make some pretty nice items  is it fingering or lace weight?


It is lace weight. Normally I would only get the 2 skeins but this was a much better buy in the kit - which had 3. The good thing is that lately, I have had projects that have called for 1000-1200y & I've only had Ice yarns with that much.


> I saw on facebook yesterday where this lady knitted the 'Lily of the fields' shawl in dark green but the Nupps were white!...


Very interesting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Dodie I hope you feel better soon.. I have never been to that casino.. we may need to give it a try  actually the only one I have been to more than once is the one in Smith River.. I can't remember the name of it though
> 
> Melanie I feel for you.. I do remember the days of boiling water to wash my hair.. I have thin fine hair and if it doesn't get washed everyday it is a mess by the end of the next day.. I hope it gets fixed soon..
> 
> ...


I have used sock calculators in the past and studied sizing of socks. I also have a draw full of my hand knit socks so this is not new to me. The sizing of this pattern, tho, is and makes me nuts. Given the details of the pattern, it is hard to remove too many stitches. I have even thought to make a pair as per plan, beginning at the cuff to see if there was any difference, but if 66 stitches w/#1 needle is sooooo big, I cannot see how beginning differently would have different results. I will wait to see what happens with everyone else's pair.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have used sock calculators in the past and studied sizing of socks. I also have a draw full of my hand knit socks so this is not new to me. The sizing of this pattern, tho, is and makes me nuts. Given the details of the pattern, it is hard to remove too many stitches. I have even thought to make a pair as per plan, beginning at the cuff to see if there was any difference, but if 66 stitches w/#1 needle is sooooo big, I cannot see how beginning differently would have different results. I will wait to see what happens with everyone else's pair.


probably a good idea... mine don't seem so big but then I have not tried them on yet!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, have had this cough for the longest....finally have decided that I am allergic to something...not pets...we don't have any, but maybe pollen. But haven't stopped moving...it seems to be better when I move around and sit upright...lying down is when it gets worse...


Sick or no, always better to keep moving


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I saw on facebook yesterday where this lady knitted the 'Lily of the fields' shawl in dark green but the Nupps were white! it was stunning.. if I can find it I'll share.. I asked how she did it.. I just can't figure it out.. LOL


Quite interesting


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> October 23-November 6


Ok. I will put those dates on the schedule when I get back home. I'm in Duluth with our girls-surprised them Wednesday evening instead of Thursday afternoon. 😊

Those photos are amazing, Bev!!!

I hope you are feeling better, Ronie.

P20


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I love that Lily of the Fields shawl. Beautiful!

DFL, hope that you feel better soon. THis next month will be exciting for you. Sounds like a lovely trip west, relaxed, not hurried.

THanks, Toni.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- sounds like there is some interest in a theory/design session. So can you put me in for 6/5-6/19. That will give me enough time to fool around again with creating PDF files.
> 
> DFL -- great on the house.
> Bev -- more pics, please. just enjoying them so.
> ...


That sounds great, Belle! I will mark it down when I get home. 😃

All of those early morning walks sound so peaceful and refreshing.

I don't remember if I mentioned it, I will be watching your tatting from the sidelines also, Karen. I'm looking forward to learning more about tatting with everyone.

P 21


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love all the sock starts. I was thinking of passing (for now) as I have too many WIP's but am rethinking that.


I hear you on the socks. It is so tempting.



> Jane, since we made plans to raid your stash whilst you were in France do you want us to post something?


*LOL!!!*. 😊



> Toni - my hosting session can be moved to accommodate others preferences or needs.


Thank you for your flexibility, Melanie. 😊👍🏻

P22
.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, have had this cough for the longest....finally have decided that I am allergic to something...not pets...we don't have any, but maybe pollen. But haven't stopped moving...it seems to be better when I move around and sit upright...lying down is when it gets worse...


That is not good, DFL!

But glad your move West is coming together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that Lily of the Valley shawl is something. I would love to see the back!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Anybody hear from Tricia lately?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, that Lily of the Valley shawl is something. I would love to see the back!


Had the same thought. Not sure what is meant by one thread a row.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I saw on facebook yesterday where this lady knitted the 'Lily of the fields' shawl in dark green but the Nupps were white! it was stunning.. if I can find it I'll share.. I asked how she did it.. I just can't figure it out.. LOL


Wow!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia has been on dogyarns a while ago. Busy knitting socks .
Melanie ,hope the shower is back soon .Lovely yarn,Jane .I would be terrible company for you Dodie .I really hate to part with my money for the Casino . Would gladly give it to someone with a need .Hope DH is soon better Caryn .I was interested about your lung info. Tanya .I have a terrible chest and would be interested in knowing if there is anything I can do. 
Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Was the AB Reprieve supposed to start today? Gotta get my mitts CO, too.
> (I have heard that there are people in this world who are bored because they have nothing to do - I wish I could take some of the time off their hands!)


Yes, the AB Reprise 'officially' started today. A few were ahead of the start time, though. 

Nothing to do? That doesn't even compute in my brain.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Elizabeth ,sorry I missed that . I refrain from giving an explanation of bored people as it would offend !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tricia has been on dogyarns a while ago. Busy knitting socks .
> Melanie ,hope the shower is back soon .Lovely yarn,Jane .I would be terrible company for you Dodie .I really hate to part with my money for the Casino . Would gladly give it to someone with a need .Hope DH is soon better Caryn .I was interested about your lung info. Tanya .I have a terrible chest and would be interested in knowing if there is anything I can do.
> Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


Ann-your socks are coming out so well.

Thanx for the info on Tricia. Didn't if she was super busy or if there was a problem. Glad it is the first.

Lungs: Lots of things about lungs. We should post privately as I will want to know more about what is going on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, your sock looks great!! Nice fit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, so glad you have one less major thing to have to think about. Bet you can't wait to get out there especially now that you own it! Too bad you have to deal with not feeling at your best though. Hope you start to recover soon. The pollen here is awful as well since all the trees are blooming. My eyes and nose are continually running! Your trip across the country sounds like it will be like a vacation. Will you have to be driving 2 vehicles, your car and the moving truck?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh no I'm sorry.. but I 'm glad it was only 5 rows and you got a good preview of whats to come  I was wondering.. and thinking 'why can't we increase the length by doing another 40 rows'  but I have a feeling it will work out fine now.. I am also folding my pattern so both charts fit on my magnetic board. I also wrote down the cable diagram and description at the bottom of those charts so I could just continue on with out having to mess with more papers


It is really good that you mentioned it so that I only had the 5 rows. I really should have noticed myself that they were kind of short. :roll:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I saw on facebook yesterday where this lady knitted the 'Lily of the fields' shawl in dark green but the Nupps were white! it was stunning.. if I can find it I'll share.. I asked how she did it.. I just can't figure it out.. LOL


Wow, that really is something. I am not sure what she means either. It would be interesting to see the back so we could see how she carried the white yarn. It sure is a lovely effect.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Hope DH is soon better Caryn
> Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


Thanks Ann. He seems a bit better today, but cranky. 
Your sock is a very nice fit and wonderful stitching. Interesting toe box.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> DFL, so glad you have one less major thing to have to think about. Bet you can't wait to get out there especially now that you own it! Too bad you have to deal with not feeling at your best though. Hope you start to recover soon. The pollen here is awful as well since all the trees are blooming. My eyes and nose are continually running! Your trip across the country sounds like it will be like a vacation. Will you have to be driving 2 vehicles, your car and the moving truck?


We are just driving our one car. We chose a company where we load and unload on each end and they transport the truck...a little cheaper than u-haul and lots easier.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that sock is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


PINK! These are gorgeous, Ann.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Oh Elizabeth ,sorry I missed that . I refrain from giving an explanation of bored people as it would offend !


I hear 'older' people all the time say they hate their jobs, but would rather put up with the nonsense than sit at home and do nothing. It always boggles my mind. When I was working, I always said that if I ever won the lottery, the FIRST things I would do would be to hire a housekeeper and a cook. Now that I am 'retired' from working away from home, those would _still_ be on the top of my list if I ever won the lottery. There is so much of life/the world/events/hobbies/pets/books/music/nature/etc. to enjoy that I cannot ever imagine being bored.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, have had this cough for the longest....finally have decided that I am allergic to something...not pets...we don't have any, but maybe pollen. But haven't stopped moving...it seems to be better when I move around and sit upright...lying down is when it gets worse...


This is a monumentally horrendous year for pollen. It looks like snow coming down. A Benadryl at bedtime works wonders. I get up the next morning raring to go again. Hope it is that simple for you because I know you are so excited to head West and start your life out there. It is wonderful to hear all the great news from your life.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

DFL--> don't forget us in Indiana (if possible). :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann, your sock looks great. Nice pink color.

Not one of the bored people. I always have, at the least, a book at hand. I am amazed at the number of coworkers who eat lunch and then just sit for the next 30 to 45 minutes doing nothing. I have trouble doing the meditative part of yoga classes as my brain wants to keep doing something, lol.

I cast/bound off Fracture today. And cast on for the Socks. Only the cast on is done though, lol.

Water is back on, yippee!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Are you feeling the strain Linda ? Collecting my first visitor on Sat.


I'm definitely tired, Ann. The little one is a real live wire. Having said that there have been no disturbed nights and we have had fun. Have a good time with your visitor.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


Wow!! good looking sock. Now for the other one. very nice indeed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look what arrived this morning!
> 6 skeins of Alpaca Silk Lace from Artesano ... along with two great project bags.


Nice yarn - especially the red.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your sock looks great!! Nice fit.


I agree. Nice work, Ann.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> We are just driving our one car. We chose a company where we load and unload on each end and they transport the truck...a little cheaper than u-haul and lots easier.


That is such a smart way to do it! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, your sock looks great. Nice pink color.
> 
> Not one of the bored people. I always have, at the least, a book at hand. I am amazed at the number of coworkers who eat lunch and then just sit for the next 30 to 45 minutes doing nothing. I have trouble doing the meditative part of yoga classes as my brain wants to keep doing something, lol.
> 
> ...


Yay for not being bored, fracture bind off, cast on socks and water back on!!
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, great that you were able to surprise your girls. Hope you will have a very enjoyable visit.

Sue


TLL said:


> Ok. I will put those dates on the schedule when I get back home. I'm in Duluth with our girls-surprised them Wednesday evening instead of Thursday afternoon. 😊
> 
> Those photos are amazing, Bev!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would too. I would imagine that would mean a lot of weaving in to do.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Ronie, that Lily of the Valley shawl is something. I would love to see the back!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks lovely, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> Tricia has been on dogyarns a while ago. Busy knitting socks .
> Melanie ,hope the shower is back soon .Lovely yarn,Jane .I would be terrible company for you Dodie .I really hate to part with my money for the Casino . Would gladly give it to someone with a need .Hope DH is soon better Caryn .I was interested about your lung info. Tanya .I have a terrible chest and would be interested in knowing if there is anything I can do.
> Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't imagine ever being bored. I don't have enough time to do everything I want to.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I hear 'older' people all the time say they hate their jobs, but would rather put up with the nonsense than sit at home and do nothing. It always boggles my mind. When I was working, I always said that if I ever won the lottery, the FIRST things I would do would be to hire a housekeeper and a cook. Now that I am 'retired' from working away from home, those would _still_ be on the top of my list if I ever won the lottery. There is so much of life/the world/events/hobbies/pets/books/music/nature/etc. to enjoy that I cannot ever imagine being bored.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your water is back on, Melanie. Will look forward to seeing your Fracture.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Ann, your sock looks great. Nice pink color.
> 
> Not one of the bored people. I always have, at the least, a book at hand. I am amazed at the number of coworkers who eat lunch and then just sit for the next 30 to 45 minutes doing nothing. I have trouble doing the meditative part of yoga classes as my brain wants to keep doing something, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, it is great that you have all been having fun and that the nights have gone well. How much longer are they staying?

Sue


linda09 said:


> I'm definitely tired, Ann. The little one is a real live wire. Having said that there have been no disturbed nights and we have had fun. Have a good time with your visitor.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Water is back on, yippee!!


You don't think the new critters got too curious?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Melanie. Four out of four-cast off, cast on for socks, not bored, got water. Great!

Linda, I would say the most important thing is getting a good night's sleep, so you are ready for the next day. I'm glad things are going well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...
> Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


Looks great, Ann!
You never wear socks?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 5th April
Artyarns Shawl 
http://blog.loveknitting.com/free-artyarns-shawl/?utm_content=WW&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=010416_LUXURY&utm_source=Loveknitting&omhide=true

Free through April 9, 2016 at midnight EST
Mother's Day KAL by J. L. Fleckenstein
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mothers-day-kal


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tricia has been on dogyarns a while ago. Busy knitting socks .
> Melanie ,hope the shower is back soon .Lovely yarn,Jane .I would be terrible company for you Dodie .I really hate to part with my money for the Casino . Would gladly give it to someone with a need .Hope DH is soon better Caryn .I was interested about your lung info. Tanya .I have a terrible chest and would be interested in knowing if there is anything I can do.
> Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


That looks great, Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I cast/bound off Fracture today. And cast on for the Socks. Only the cast on is done though, lol.
> 
> Water is back on, yippee!!


Great news on both
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I'm definitely tired, Ann. The little one is a real live wire. Having said that there have been no disturbed nights and we have had fun. Have a good time with your visitor.


You are doing sterling work :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad things with your boys are going well Linda .
Thanks to all about the sock .
No Jane I never wear socks probably because I never wear trousers either 
Hate them with a passion .
You are making good progress Melanie .
Sure you will be so excited to live near family DFL and your trip should be most interesting too.
As Julie and Ros head for bed all others have a good Sat .Off out for lunch ,running between the rain drops .
.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 4/7
Priscilla Shawl pattern by Julia Riede
http://www.jriede.com/friday-freebie-201641-priscilla-free-crescent-shawl-knitting-pattern/4/

Free download until April 3th
First Hail in May by Lansstama
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-hail-in-may
We must have come aross this one before because alrady have it in my library - but just in case seomone never got it...

11 patterns from the Minnesota Shop Hop 2015 are free (for the week?).
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#source-link=minnesota-yarn-shop-hop-2015&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free

Change of Heart by Justyna Lorkowska
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTchangeofheart/PATTchangeofheart.php


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The Knitting Guild group I belong to does a lot of charity knitting. I have done the usual scarves, hats and mittens, but here are a couple of different ones.

http://www.wildliferescuenests.weebly.com/patterns.html

These are collected in lots of countries, including Canada, U.S., UK and Australia. Might be good for those little leftover balls of yarn.

http://www.knittedknockers.org

I haven't done either yet, although I have seen the knockers. These both seem very worthy causes, and are little projects that do not take a lot of time.

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

britgirl said:


> The Knitting Guild group I belong to does a lot of charity knitting. I have done the usual scarves, hats and mittens, but here are a couple of different ones.
> 
> Http://www.wildliferescuenests.weebly.com/patterns.html
> 
> ...


http://www.wildliferescuenests.weebly.com/patterns.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, funny I copied it from my Notes where it worked perfectly.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> http://www.wildliferescuenests.weebly.com/patterns.html


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> The Knitting Guild group I belong to does a lot of charity knitting.
> 
> http://www.knittedknockers.org
> 
> ...


I have thought about the knitted knockers. One of our local yarn stores has a knitting group for them or will take completed ones for distribution. Seems like a very worthy cause to me, too. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The Knitting Guild group I belong to does a lot of charity knitting. I have done the usual scarves, hats and mittens, but here are a couple of different ones.
> 
> http://www.wildliferescuenests.weebly.com/patterns.html
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely photo from. Glenshee :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, that Lily of the Valley shawl is something. I would love to see the back!


I was thinking the same thing... I am guessing that she would have a mess back there but since we don't see it there is no way of knowing  but it is pretty... I think it would be fun to play around with 

Ann your sock turned out beautiful. I am itching to get at mine  I was board silly when I was sick. I couldn't concentrate on anything so what ever I attempted I made a mess of... but in normal conditions I have plenty to do... for example with all this sun shine coming in my front room I realized it has been a few months since I have dusted and everything has a sparkly shine to it from my husbands work clothes  he works with metal and that is where the shine comes in.. I think this weekend we are going to get some spring cleaning done.. I have to do it now or it won't get done at all.. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--nice pic of Glensheen but what is all that white stuff!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful picture Toni... I am sure your having a wonderful time 

Sue those are interesting sites, I remember working in the Cancer Ward at the hospital in Bend Or. and there were a lot of Chemo hats and head bands.. I am going to guess these have made their way to that section too... 

Little funny story about that area.. the people who have worked there for a long time would tell us who were new that the place was haunted and we worked until 1am so it was even more creepy.. and a very large area... well some of the guy's would sneak in and disturb things while I was setting up and cleaning.. scared me so bad at first.. but ghosts don't giggle.. and I caught the one guy.. it was all in good fun.. and helped to break the tension and made for a fun shift...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Glad things with your boys are going well Linda .
> Thanks to all about the sock .
> No Jane I never wear socks probably because I never wear trousers either
> Hate them with a passion .
> ...


Ros could still be up, being usually 5 hours different from me! We have gone back to Winter time- so it feels like wake up time to me, although the clock tells me it is too early. We had that feeling yesterday of running between down pours actually! I got my shopping done without getting wet, until it came to coming home, when it just bucketed down. It got up to 26*C so was not uncomfortable, even if it stung a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Was that snow this morning?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw this pattern last week and misplaced it. Other KP people helped me find it and want to share it here. It is done in a cotton/linen blend but can see it done in some of Bev's repurposed cashmere or, with a bit of size/gauge tweaking in Jane's wonderful ruby red yarn. I am thinking of it for myself but not sure what yarn to use or if I have enough of anything in my stash.

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=5961&cid=19#pattern_content


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have seen a lot of complaints about Drops patterns Tanya .Perhaps it would be an idea to find something similar 
Leave the dust alone Ronie .There will just be more tomorrow .Tell people they can look at it but not write their names in it. 
Please leave that snow in the lovely picture Toni .Enjoy your stay but take care .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great picture, Toni.  We had a flurry of snow this morning. Quite thick with heavy flakes. None stayed on the ground and it is done now. . .till next winter, we hope. 

Tanya, that pattern looked interesting. Thanks for sharing. Maybe someday.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Our weather has picked up now. It was raining hard first thing, but the sun has made an appearance and the temperature isn't too bad, so I have put the cushions on our swing and am sitting there along with my dog Max. Max got to chase the bunny this morning, as I had forgotten to check the coast was clear. Fortunately the bunny was much faster, but I did wonder if he would return. He actually let me come quite close, before running off. Somehow I managed to get a couple of pics of him in flight.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see them, and you again, Ros!


I totally agree!!! 

*Happy Belated Birthday, Jane!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you are improving, Ronie. Yes, Paul Bunyan sure did get around! 

Ros, I am thankful for your good news, that there are things you can improve with your health. I will be praying for wisdom and strength for you.

Barbara, the lynx photo was great! too close!

Jane, your Birthday Yarn will make a wonderful Pincha! (I indulged and have knit one leaf. :shock: )

p. 29


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Leave the dust alone Ronie .There will just be more tomorrow .Tell people they can look at it but not write their names in it.


LOL!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--fun pics of the rabbit. They can be pretty obstinate about returning to a place they have claimed.

We had some downpours yesterday and then again last nite thru mid-morning. Hoping we will be done with them today as I have a big drive tomorrow for this job and I am sure it will require a lot of exterior scrutiny. Never fun in the rain.

Ann- know many have a problem with DROPS patterns but this one is pretty simple. What I like is the lace work and I think that can be adapted if need be.

Socks--I can report the sock pattern has made friends with me. Needed to do several needle size changes, did 24 rows of the cuff and have already added 8 extra rows of pattern on the leg and it is still very short as you can see. So what is on the leg is 20 additional rows so far.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good, Tanya. Love the color. 

You got some good pictures there, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Tanya. Love the color.
> 
> You got some good pictures there, Sue.


Once I got going, am finding the pattern easy to follow and now can see several places for elongating the leg as well as altering the width. It is a well written pattern. Good one for sharing with us. thanx


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful picture of Glensheen Toni, but it sure doesn't look like spring! 

Julie, sorry you got caught in the downpour. At least it was warm and on the way home. I sure don't like the time change thing. It really does upset the internal clock! 

It rained here very hard last night, which I think is the best time for rain. Now it is sunny and quite windy. Sue, good shots of the moving rabbit! 

Sue, thanks for the charity sights. Those are good ideas for helping others. 

Tanya, glad you pursued with the sock. It is looking good and definately fitting so far. My cuff, done twice, and 40 rows now measure 5" in length. I am finishing working chart a & b on the 2nd sock now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty pic of the snow.

Sue


TLL said:


> Good Morning!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad that it wasn't a real ghost, but imagine it was scary at first.

Sue


Ronie said:


> beautiful picture Toni... I am sure your having a wonderful time
> 
> Sue those are interesting sites, I remember working in the Cancer Ward at the hospital in Bend Or. and there were a lot of Chemo hats and head bands.. I am going to guess these have made their way to that section too...
> 
> Little funny story about that area.. the people who have worked there for a long time would tell us who were new that the place was haunted and we worked until 1am so it was even more creepy.. and a very large area... well some of the guy's would sneak in and disturb things while I was setting up and cleaning.. scared me so bad at first.. but ghosts don't giggle.. and I caught the one guy.. it was all in good fun.. and helped to break the tension and made for a fun shift...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your snow didn't linger. Once April comes, I always like to think that the snow is all gone, but one never knows.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Great picture, Toni.  We had a flurry of snow this morning. Quite thick with heavy flakes. None stayed on the ground and it is done now. . .till next winter, we hope.
> 
> Tanya, that pattern looked interesting. Thanks for sharing. Maybe someday.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, glad all is going well with the sock now. And that you are making progress.

Suequote=tamarque]Sue--fun pics of the rabbit. They can be pretty obstinate about returning to a place they have claimed.

We had some downpours yesterday and then again last nite thru mid-morning. Hoping we will be done with them today as I have a big drive tomorrow for this job and I am sure it will require a lot of exterior scrutiny. Never fun in the rain.

Ann- know many have a problem with DROPS patterns but this one is pretty simple. What I like is the lace work and I think that can be adapted if need be.

Socks--I can report the sock pattern has made friends with me. Needed to do several needle size changes, did 24 rows of the cuff and have already added 8 extra rows of pattern on the leg and it is still very short as you can see. So what is on the leg is 20 additional rows so far.[/quote]


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, fun photos of the bunny 

Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.

Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, it is great that you have all been having fun and that the nights have gone well. How much longer are they staying?
> 
> Sue


We are taking them home tomorrow afternoon (Sunday). This house is going to feel very empty without them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, I love how your Fracture turned out. That is a beautiful colour.

Like the colour for your socks. Will look forward to seeing pics as you progress.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue, fun photos of the bunny
> 
> Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.
> 
> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, those are great shots.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking great socks, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--your Fracture turned out beautifully. 

I am worried about not having enough yarn for the socks since so many extra rows are being added to the pattern. Since the yarn has been in my stash a long time,not sure I can get any more or a close enough match. Why do we always do this to ourselves :|


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Sue. The Fracture yarn is not a solid, it is pinks and reds but not stripey. More splotchy so it worked out well with the lace pattern (not hiding the pattern).

DH and his father are doing the demolition of the master bath today and will finish up tomorrow. Yay! No more blue tub! There are two layers of tile over some very thick plaster. Like an inch and a half thick. Monstrously heavy. Almost as heavy as the buckets of cast iron tub pieces, lol. After this the next major home improvement projects will be having the pool resurfaced and either major repairs or replacement of the driveway. Not looking forward to the bills for either of those. Anyone want to buy some lace shawls 

Hope all enjoy the rest of the day, or get some sleep for those down under,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--your Fracture turned out beautifully.
> 
> I am worried about not having enough yarn since so many extra rows are being added to the pattern. Since the yarn has been in my stash a long time,not sure I can get any more or a close enough match.


Can you do different colors for the heels and toes?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Sue. The Fracture yarn is not a solid, it is pinks and reds but not stripey. More splotchy so it worked out well with the lace pattern (not hiding the pattern).
> 
> DH and his father are doing the demolition of the master bath today and will finish up tomorrow. Yay! No more blue tub! There are two layers of tile over some very thick plaster. Like an inch and a half thick. Monstrously heavy. Almost as heavy as the buckets of cast iron tub pieces, lol. After this the next major home improvement projects will be having the pool resurfaced and either major repairs or replacement of the driveway. Not looking forward to the bills for either of those. Anyone want to buy some lace shawls
> 
> ...


Your bath walls may not be plaster but cement. Traditionally cement and then structolite were used to set tiles and the walls were about 1" thick. It is heavy and dusty stuff to remove, but it formed a fabulous tile base and good soundproofing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


Both are great. Fracture is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Melanie. Four out of four-cast off, cast on for socks, not bored, got water. Great!
> 
> Linda, I would say the most important thing is getting a good night's sleep, so you are ready for the next day. I'm glad things are going well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


How beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--fun pics of the rabbit. They can be pretty obstinate about returning to a place they have claimed.
> 
> We had some downpours yesterday and then again last nite thru mid-morning. Hoping we will be done with them today as I have a big drive tomorrow for this job and I am sure it will require a lot of exterior scrutiny. Never fun in the rain.
> 
> ...


Great colour, Tanya and looks a nice fit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, fun photos of the bunny
> 
> Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.
> 
> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


Fracture is looking good. Like that denim colour of your sock yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, Your Fracture is looking great. Love it. Great start on your socks. 

We have blue sky, fluffy clouds and sunshine. Subject to change without notice.  When it snows and blows, it's almost a blizzard. Hard to see very far.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, fun photos of the bunny
> 
> Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.
> 
> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


Love fracture -- nice balance of patterns and great color.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, fun photos of the bunny
> 
> Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.
> 
> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


Your Fracture is lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I have put the cushions on our swing and am sitting there along with my dog Max.


Enjoy 


> Max got to chase the bunny this morning...


I hope that your bunny doesn't get scared away.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday, Jane!*


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, your Birthday Yarn will make a wonderful Pincha! (I indulged and have knit one leaf. :shock: )


Oh, no! More pressure for me to CO. I haven't gotten much knitting done the past few days - too much socializing going on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Socks--I can report the sock pattern has made friends with me. ...


Way to go, Tanya!
Looking good!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Fracture is blocking.


Looking very nice, Melanie! Sorry that I never CO. :-(


> And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. ...


Nice start! Love the colour.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Great colour, Tanya and looks a nice fit.


Thanks Linda--love the color and was surprised to find it in the sock yarn drawer. Maybe if I look again a second ball will show itself :lol: And don't know why the fit was so bizarre before but now is on the small side requiring extra rows to accommodate the stretching widthwise.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Tanya!
> Looking good!


At last!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your fracture shawl is wonderful Melanie. You really got that one done quickly. I love the different patterns in it and the yarn really shows them off. 
Good start on your socks too. Nice that you found beads that work.
Wow, lots of renovations going on at your house. I had pink tub, sinks etc in my house at one time! 

Linda, glad you had such a fun time with the grand kids and that all went well. I bet it will feel quiet at your house after they go home.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Our weather has picked up now. It was raining hard first thing, but the sun has made an appearance and the temperature isn't too bad, so I have put the cushions on our swing and am sitting there along with my dog Max. Max got to chase the bunny this morning, as I had forgotten to check the coast was clear. Fortunately the bunny was much faster, but I did wonder if he would return. He actually let me come quite close, before running off. Somehow I managed to get a couple of pics of him in flight.
> 
> Sue


That is a great picture of the bunny high tailing out of the yard!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, fun photos of the bunny
> 
> Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.
> 
> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


WOW! Fracture is gorgeous.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Sue. The Fracture yarn is not a solid, it is pinks and reds but not stripey. More splotchy so it worked out well with the lace pattern (not hiding the pattern).
> 
> DH and his father are doing the demolition of the master bath today and will finish up tomorrow. Yay! No more blue tub! There are two layers of tile over some very thick plaster. Like an inch and a half thick. Monstrously heavy. Almost as heavy as the buckets of cast iron tub pieces, lol. After this the next major home improvement projects will be having the pool resurfaced and either major repairs or replacement of the driveway. Not looking forward to the bills for either of those. Anyone want to buy some lace shawls
> 
> ...


How long is the remodel project? That is a lot of work and I would be happy to be rid of a blue tub, too.

Getting dinner ready now. I'm making roasted chicken breasts with cashew cream gravy from Dr. Hyman's book. Cashew gravy is a new one for me. Will let you know if it is good. I used the almond milk I made at home for it. We are recording the Final Four games to watch after dinner. Oklahoma is my husband's favorite team and we hope they win.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds yummy, Barbara. Have a great evening.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the last picture of you bunny Sue.  he is really wasting no time!! 

Tanya your sock is looking great.. sometimes we just have to go for it.. What needles have you decided on?? I love the purple too. 

Yes Pam it was pretty scary.. 

Julie I'm glad you missed most of the rain.. so sorry you ended up getting caught though!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments on my Fracture shawl. I did enjoy knitting this one.

Jane, our social butterfly 

Tanya, definitely plaster. The entire house has plaster walls. We even have plaster ceilings. When we did the kitchen, dining room, and parts of the living room remodel we put up drywall in lieu of the plaster we removed. So much easier to work with. Re the ceilings: they are textured, but the living room has a spiral pattern, which is a perfect spiral despite the room being rectangular. It is a feature that I really like about this house. 

Barbara, we are doing the work ourselves so should take about a week to two weeks depending upon material availability. Last bathroom took over a month as the vanity we ordered got held up in Customs. Sadly it was a different port than the one I work in else I would have talked to my Customs buddies. Demo should be done tomorrow, then wall prep - about a day, then tile - guessing two days including setting, shower enclosure should be fairly easy and toilets are definitely easy. The vanity is already installed in the anteroom. 

Barbara, hope your dinner is yummy. I am making a simple spaghetti dinner with meat sauce (aka spaghetti bolognese).

The TEGH socks are a slow going process for me but I am ok with that. The yarn is a superwash wool / rayon / nylon blend so it should feel nice. I do like the color which has a slight heathering look to it. For those of you further along, did you add the beads to the instep?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie your Fracture turned out beautiful! and I love the start to your socks  it is a fun pattern.. at first it looked very complicated but after you get her chart writting figured out it is pretty easy.. 

I didn't get the dusting done.. not yet anyway  but we did go for a 2.5 mile hike on a part of the beach we have never been too.. you have to hike back a way's and it is dune like sand so by the time we reached the beach I was ready to turn around.. but the beach itself is so beautiful. lots of hard sand and little pebbles so walking was a breeze.. on our way back some fool was just letting his puppy run around.. keep in mind this puppy was the size of a full size large dog.. but very friendly.. Fritz is convinced that his job is to protect me and as much as I told the guy to leash his dog he kept saying.. he's harmless he's just a puppy.. I said mine is not and he is very protective... well Fritz got away from me (still on the leash though) and nipped at his dog.. I was so upset.. this whole thing took about 10 minutes and he had no desire to pull his dog off of us.. finally he leashed his dog.. my husband was so mad.. but we got over it quickly.. we still had all that soft sand to hike though  and we are very tired right now... it will be a easy dinner tonight  
Barbara your chicken sounds great! we are having steak salad with left over meat from a few days ago.. I have no appetite so I am sure I'll have a small one.. 

I got my April clue done.. and I am up to row 15 on my socks.. (second chart) but I am doing both at the same time.. it might be a bit slower but I will end with 2 socks at once and they will both be the same size


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my Fracture shawl. I did enjoy knitting this one.
> 
> Jane, our social butterfly
> 
> ...


I think the beads are mostly on the leg. I think if they were on the foot I would leave them out... I just think they would be very painful stepping on beads LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful picture of Glensheen Toni, but it sure doesn't look like spring!
> 
> *Julie, sorry you got caught in the downpour. At least it was warm and on the way home. I sure don't like the time change thing. It really does upset the internal clock! *
> 
> ...


This taxi driver was very helpful, and put my stroller and all my bags at the top of the steps for me, so I was very grateful- it did not take long to dry out!

I loved Sue's bunny pictures- didn't comment before because I was short of time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love the last picture of you bunny Sue.  he is really wasting no time!!
> 
> Tanya your sock is looking great.. sometimes we just have to go for it.. What needles have you decided on?? I love the purple too.
> 
> ...


It really was a very warm day- so it was not a big problem having got wet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, our social butterfly ...


Certainly not the image that I have of myself.


> ...we are doing the work ourselves...


By the time that you finish all of the updates, you aren't gong to want to move out!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--dinner sounds interesting. Will wait for your review of the cashew sauce. Nice to try new things sometimes.

Ronie--sorry for the dog incident. Some people are so caught up in their own reality they cannot see anything else. Glad Fritz wasn't hurt

My sock needle size changes. It began with a largish #2, then switched to a #1 for the front and worked that a few inches before switching to a #1 for the back. I also find a significant difference betw all the mftr's needle sizes. Very annoying but it does allow for some subtle sizing changes.

For some reason starting at the top has made a big difference in the width of the sock as you work down the leg. It still doesn't make sense to me but that is what happened.

Melanie--Traditional plaster walls also have a cementous base. I tend to use a cementous wall board for a tile base altho sheetrock is still popular. 

To answer your question, I did not use beads on my socks.

You mentioned Customs, so are you a Federal worker?

Linda--there is a very good reason that younger women are the ones to have babies. Glad you had such a fun visit with the grans, but now get some rest.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished Chart 7 of SW. it is getting harder to pin out, with all those stitches. The branches are nearly finished and soon the mesh border will be taking over. I am limiting myself to a certain number of rows a day for now, and definitely my wrist is getting better? this shawl does take a while to knit. there is a Russian who knit it in two weeks. I think she must either be a speed knitter, or spent long days knitting. Hers turned out beautifully.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/swallow67/spring-wood-shawl

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished Chart 7 of SW. it is getting harder to pin out, with all those stitches. The branches are nearly finished and soon the mesh border will be taking over. I am limiting myself to a certain number of rows a day for now, and definitely my wrist is getting better? this shawl does take a while to knit. there is a Russian who knit it in two weeks. I think she must either be a speed knitter, or spent long days knitting. Hers turned out beautifully.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/swallow67/spring-wood-shawl
> 
> Sue


This shawl is really intense. And it feels very European.

Am so happy that your wrist is healing and that you are being patient and getting back to knitting slowly. I can imagine how frustrating it may be for you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, glad your dog and you are ok after meeting the puppy. I agree, if someone asks you to put your dog on a leash you should. That other guy was inconsiderate and he risked his own dog. Dust can wait, hiking is much better 

Your SW is going to be gorgeous Sue! Hoping for continued healing for your wrist.

Tanya, I am not a federal worker but I work in a federally controlled facility - international trade cargo under Customs control. 

Jane, it is my kitchen I will miss most. My first new oven! But new adventures mean more memories


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my April BON clue. Now I really am done knitting for the night.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your SW and BON clue look great. I am going to have to get the new clue off the site. I still have the March one to do. Got to get these socks done.  And do some baby knitting.

I made some grilled vegies at supper. Sweet potatoes, zucchini, asparagus, onions, garlic cloves, and mushrooms. Oh, my!! So good. Cut them up, put them in a 9x13 pan, dot with coconut oil, pop in the oven at 450 degrees. Stir at 10 min to coat all with coconut oil and salt. Bake another 20 min till soft. Spritz with balsamic vinegar and stir. So very good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Those veggies sound delicious, and healthy of course.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, your SW and BON clue look great. I am going to have to get the new clue off the site. I still have the March one to do. Got to get these socks done.  And do some baby knitting.
> 
> I made some grilled vegies at supper. Sweet potatoes, zucchini, asparagus, onions, garlic cloves, and mushrooms. Oh, my!! So good. Cut them up, put them in a 9x13 pan, dot with coconut oil, pop in the oven at 450 degrees. Stir at 10 min to coat all with coconut oil and salt. Bake another 20 min till soft. Spritz with balsamic vinegar and stir. So very good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for sharing Jackson with us Ros.. he is growing up so fast right now.. but compared to the other children he is still so little


You're welcome Ronie, he is growing up so fast, but he's just little. He's such a sweetheart. I hope I get to see him grow up. I love, enjoy and appreciate every every second I spend with him, but then I always have!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> They are having a great time :thumbup:


They certainly are Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I hope you can find the fixable things and start feeling better  Staying positive is the best thing.. it helps you to see what your best options are


Thank you Ronie, I'm mostly positive, I have an off day or two and then I'm back to being positive. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the lynx photos Barbara
> 
> My employer is now one of the storage warehouses for Hobby Lobby's yarn. A 53' trailer just came in to be offloaded. Sadly I am not allowed to roll around in the truck, lol.


Ohhhh my!!!! I'm sorry your employer won't let you roll around in the truck Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm glad you're feeling better Ronie. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros, for comments on my pictures and our hiking. Thanks also for pics of Jackson and Iry Rose. So sweet. Good to see you again also.
> 
> Tanya, I hope your jobs come though the way you want them.
> 
> p26


Thank you Bev, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros, for comments on my pictures and our hiking. Thanks also for pics of Jackson and Iry Rose. So sweet. Good to see you again also.
> 
> Tanya, I hope your jobs come though the way you want them.
> 
> p26


💞 oops double post. 😄


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ditto to this.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My little sweetheart!!


He definitely is Jane!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 2 of both socks. Here's a pic of progress. On to the gusset decrease clues.


Looking gorgeous Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Caryn those are looking wonderful... I'm surprised that the 40 rows weren't longer LOL I am at row 10 just getting ready to do the next cable. I am setting it aside for my lunch then I want to work on the 'Pincha'


Looking gorgeous Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Caryn and Ronie love your socks.
> Great photos of Jackson, Ros. It is nice that you are at least feeling well enough to visit us.
> 
> Jane, sorry it is so late in the day, hope you have had a very Happy Birthday.


Thank you Linda, it's great to be here. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Good wishes to Dodie and Ros that you are managing your illnesses well .


Thank you Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros, Linda, and Ronie. :re pictures
> 
> Ros, I hope you can get a handle on what is going on and find out what you need to do. Hugs.


Thank you Bev, I've made a good start, I've lost 3kgs already. It will help. If anyone finds them I don't want them back!!! 😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev--frogged and went down a needle size and the smallest stitch count with not that much difference. I would have thought that after 5 rows the pattern would have pulled itself in. Need a different strategy; it is getting too frustrating.


So sorry you had to frog Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He has been well since I saw the vet 10 days ago. Hopefully, that will last. Still juggling with the meds.


I hope Tango stays well Jane, it's such a worry. 💞🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free limited time - not defined
> Fisher by Helen Bingham
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fisher-4
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Sue, Norma and Ronie.
> Well, Ronie, you are very observant. That is small for 40 rows because it is really only 20 rows. I went back to check what was going on when you pointed it out. And sure enough, I had folded the charts so they would fit on my magnetic board and then in my hurry to move on, I forgot to unfold and do the 2nd half!! Uggh ! So now I have to tink or frog back to row 20 since I did 5 rows on the next charts. Well at least I figured out how to do the increases when I get back to them. Thanks Ronie!
> By the way, your socks are looking super :thumbup:


Sorry you had to tink and frog Caryn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I got some really great instructions from Ronie. I've not got it perfectly, but they finally get up after fighting me a bit.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around. I have had the mother of all colds. I can still barely function so won't be on for long. I'm more than 20 pages behind and will try my best to catch up.


I hope you feel better soon Dodie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Melanie, sorry about your leak. Hope you will somehow find a way to get enough water for a shower without causing further problems.
> 
> Sue


Same from me Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Look what arrived this morning!
> 6 skeins of Alpaca Silk Lace from Artesano ... along with two great project bags.


Beautiful yarn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks for the Jackson pics, Ros. They always are a day brightener!


You're welcome Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Socks ...7 inches around the ankle .One finished .Quite happy with the fit but I don't ever wear socks !


Lovely socks Ann. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished Chart 7 of SW. ...


Looking great, Sue! 
Into the mesh! Can't wait to see the border develop!
I am sure that you could easily do it in 2 weeks if you were only knitting that.
I got one row done last night - so not quite halfway through chart 6.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Now how did he get here??? &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, your sock looks great. Nice pink color.
> 
> Not one of the bored people. I always have, at the least, a book at hand. I am amazed at the number of coworkers who eat lunch and then just sit for the next 30 to 45 minutes doing nothing. I have trouble doing the meditative part of yoga classes as my brain wants to keep doing something, lol.
> 
> ...


It's great your water is back on Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Good morning, beautiful photo Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Saw this pattern last week and misplaced it. Other KP people helped me find it and want to share it here. It is done in a cotton/linen blend but can see it done in some of Bev's repurposed cashmere or, with a bit of size/gauge tweaking in Jane's wonderful ruby red yarn. I am thinking of it for myself but not sure what yarn to use or if I have enough of anything in my stash.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=5961&cid=19#pattern_content


It's gorgeous Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Our weather has picked up now. It was raining hard first thing, but the sun has made an appearance and the temperature isn't too bad, so I have put the cushions on our swing and am sitting there along with my dog Max. Max got to chase the bunny this morning, as I had forgotten to check the coast was clear. Fortunately the bunny was much faster, but I did wonder if he would return. He actually let me come quite close, before running off. Somehow I managed to get a couple of pics of him in flight.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the bunny photos Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I totally agree!!!
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday, Jane!*


Thanks Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, I am thankful for your good news, that there are things you can improve with your health. I will be praying for wisdom and strength for you.


Thank you Toni, I'm trying my best.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--fun pics of the rabbit. They can be pretty obstinate about returning to a place they have claimed.
> 
> We had some downpours yesterday and then again last nite thru mid-morning. Hoping we will be done with them today as I have a big drive tomorrow for this job and I am sure it will require a lot of exterior scrutiny. Never fun in the rain.
> 
> ...


Looking good Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, fun photos of the bunny
> 
> Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.
> 
> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


Beautiful work Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> We are taking them home tomorrow afternoon (Sunday). This house is going to feel very empty without them.


You will miss them I'm sure. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

We went for a walk around Lake Monger today and there was an amazing amount of bird life there. It's 1 street away from us.&#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I feel for you with the loose puppy. We do have our fair share of trauma. Trixie isn't very brave but the dogs will go after her and the owners have no control. Tourists!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A few more photos from the lake. We even found a bee hive on one of the trees. Just to make our walk even better Kookaburras in the trees were laughing as we walked by. We tried to get a photo of them but they were so well hidden in the leaves, so I will add a photo of one in our back garden. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

SW is coming along a treat, Sue. The lady on Ravelry shawl is lovely but all that knitting in such a short time. Phew!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I've made a good start, I've lost 3kgs already. It will help. If anyone finds them I don't want them back!!! 😍💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Melanie your Fracture turned out beautiful! and I love the start to your socks  it is a fun pattern.. at first it looked very complicated but after you get her chart writting figured out it is pretty easy..
> 
> I didn't get the dusting done.. not yet anyway  but we did go for a 2.5 mile hike on a part of the beach we have never been too.. you have to hike back a way's and it is dune like sand so by the time we reached the beach I was ready to turn around.. but the beach itself is so beautiful. lots of hard sand and little pebbles so walking was a breeze.. on our way back some fool was just letting his puppy run around.. keep in mind this puppy was the size of a full size large dog.. but very friendly.. Fritz is convinced that his job is to protect me and as much as I told the guy to leash his dog he kept saying.. he's harmless he's just a puppy.. I said mine is not and he is very protective... well Fritz got away from me (still on the leash though) and nipped at his dog.. I was so upset.. this whole thing took about 10 minutes and he had no desire to pull his dog off of us.. finally he leashed his dog.. my husband was so mad.. but we got over it quickly.. we still had all that soft sand to hike though  and we are very tired right now... it will be a easy dinner tonight
> Barbara your chicken sounds great! we are having steak salad with left over meat from a few days ago.. I have no appetite so I am sure I'll have a small one..
> ...


I'm glad Fritz didn't get hurt Ronie. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Now how did he get here??? 💞


I am glad he slipped in to see us :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished Chart 7 of SW. it is getting harder to pin out, with all those stitches. The branches are nearly finished and soon the mesh border will be taking over. I am limiting myself to a certain number of rows a day for now, and definitely my wrist is getting better? this shawl does take a while to knit. there is a Russian who knit it in two weeks. I think she must either be a speed knitter, or spent long days knitting. Hers turned out beautifully.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/swallow67/spring-wood-shawl
> 
> Sue


Looking beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my April BON clue. Now I really am done knitting for the night.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue and I'm glad your wrist is getting better. How is Amy doing? I hope she is well.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your SW and BON clue look great. I am going to have to get the new clue off the site. I still have the March one to do. Got to get these socks done.  And do some baby knitting.
> 
> I made some grilled vegies at supper. Sweet potatoes, zucchini, asparagus, onions, garlic cloves, and mushrooms. Oh, my!! So good. Cut them up, put them in a 9x13 pan, dot with coconut oil, pop in the oven at 450 degrees. Stir at 10 min to coat all with coconut oil and salt. Bake another 20 min till soft. Spritz with balsamic vinegar and stir. So very good.


I can't wait to see your baby knitting Bev. The grilled vegies sound delicious. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad he slipped in to see us :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, those are great. DH thinks the bees are wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Now how did he get here??? 💞


As if you didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that one of your blankets in the last shot!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> We went for a walk around Lake Monger today and there was an amazing amount of bird life there. It's 1 street away from us.💞


Tremendous photos! I don't think I have ever seen a Pelican except on film!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Ros. What beautiful pictures of birds. Are those pelicans? What are the kinds of birds? The kookaburra is sweet. Great beehive. Excellent pictures!!

And, of course, sweet Jackson again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> A few more photos from the lake. We even found a bee hive on one of the trees. Just to make our walk even better Kookaburras in the trees were laughing as we walked by. We tried to get a photo of them but they were so well hidden in the leaves, so I will add a photo of one in our back garden. 💞


What are the colourful birds, Ros?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoyed all the birds Ros, thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your roasted veggies are a great sounding combo. Yummmmm.

Ros--those birds are fabulous. What is the bird in the last pic of the first set of pics. It is standing up with its wings spread out and neck stretched up? Also in the second set the last little bird: a white with brown? sitting on the ground? I love that you are so close to such a wonderful water body with so much life to it.

Jackson is so cute and see how he loves wrapping in your blankets. That white one is beautiful

Sue--Your BON is so sparkly with those beads. Looking great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, those are great. DH thinks the bees are wonderful.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As if you didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that one of your blankets in the last shot!?


I don't know what you mean Julie. 😉😉 Yes I knitted that one, Carmen chose that particular shawl Pattern.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I don't know what you mean Julie. 😉😉 Yes I knitted that one, Carmen chose that particular shawl Pattern.💞


It was just mean't as a joke, dear! I guess my smile didn't show! The blanket/shawl is tremendous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tremendous photos! I don't think I have ever seen a Pelican except on film!


Thanks Julie, I have never seen so many Pelicans on that lake before. I counted 30 in one group and there were several more groups around the lake.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I have never seen so many Pelicans on that lake before. I counted 30 in one group and there were several more groups around the lake.💞


Something (obviously) had brought them inshore!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Ros. What beautiful pictures of birds. Are those pelicans? What are the kinds of birds? The kookaburra is sweet. Great beehive. Excellent pictures!!
> 
> And, of course, sweet Jackson again.


Thanks Bev, yes they are Pelicans. The other white birds with the long legs are Spoonbills. The two colourful birds in the top of the tree are Rosellas, a breed of parrots.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are the colourful birds, Ros?


They are Rosellas Julie, a breed of Parrots. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoyed all the birds Ros, thanks


You're welcome Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--those birds are fabulous. What is the bird in the last pic of the first set of pics. It is standing up with its wings spread out and neck stretched up? Also in the second set the last little bird: a white with brown? sitting on the ground? I love that you are so close to such a wonderful water body with so much life to it.
> 
> Jackson is so cute and see how he loves wrapping in your blankets. That white one is beautiful.


Thank you Tanya. The last pic is a Shag and the one sitting in our back garden is a Kookaburra. Thank you for the comment on Jackson's blanket, I love knitting that pattern and have made a few of them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was just mean't as a joke, dear! I guess my smile didn't show! The blanket/shawl is tremendous.


I knew you were joking Julie!!! I could see you smiling as I read it!!! Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Well my knitting of late is not terribly exciting, I've made another stack of squares to send to Rachel. I'm also knitting a baby jacket with a hood for Keira-Lee to put away, I promised I would make her this one because it's the last of a discontinued yarn that I have. I'm also experimenting with a corner to corner blanket. The Jacket is exactly the same as the one pictured below, I will probably finish it tomorrow.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Well my knitting of late is not terribly exciting, I've made another stack of squares to send to Rachel. I'm also knitting a baby jacket with a hood for Keira-Lee to put away, I promised I would make her this one because it's the last of a discontinued yarn that I have. I'm also experimenting with a corner to corner blanket. The Jacket is exactly the same as the one pictured below, I will probably finish it tomorrow.💞


You do such lovely work, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do such lovely work, Ros!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished Chart 7 of SW. it is getting harder to pin out, with all those stitches. The branches are nearly finished and soon the mesh border will be taking over. I am limiting myself to a certain number of rows a day for now, and definitely my wrist is getting better? this shawl does take a while to knit. there is a Russian who knit it in two weeks. I think she must either be a speed knitter, or spent long days knitting. Hers turned out beautifully.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/swallow67/spring-wood-shawl
> 
> Sue


Sue, your SW is going to be lovely. It is good you are taking it slowly to let your wrist heal more.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> But new adventures mean more memories


I like the way you think.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my April BON clue. Now I really am done knitting for the night.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I made some grilled vegies at supper. Sweet potatoes, zucchini, asparagus, onions, garlic cloves, and mushrooms. Oh, my!! So good. Cut them up, put them in a 9x13 pan, dot with coconut oil, pop in the oven at 450 degrees. Stir at 10 min to coat all with coconut oil and salt. Bake another 20 min till soft. Spritz with balsamic vinegar and stir. So very good.


Thanks for that wee recipe, Bev. Something even I could do.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I've lost 3kgs already. It will help. If anyone finds them I don't want them back!!! 😍💞


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> We went for a walk around Lake Monger today and there was an amazing amount of bird life there. It's 1 street away from us.💞


Ros, thanks so much for the pics of the water birds. Beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, I must agree with Julie. You do excellent work. Love the hooded jacket and the blanket start looks lovely.

You're welcome, Elizabeth.  It's one of my favs and I hadn't made it in a while, so it was especially yummy last night. Also, the first time I had added mushrooms and garlic cloves. Hmmmmmmmm! Yum!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> A few more photos from the lake. We even found a bee hive on one of the trees. Just to make our walk even better Kookaburras in the trees were laughing as we walked by. We tried to get a photo of them but they were so well hidden in the leaves, so I will add a photo of one in our back garden. 💞


Another treat for me to see. Thanks, Ros!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Well my knitting of late is not terribly exciting, I've made another stack of squares to send to Rachel. I'm also knitting a baby jacket with a hood for Keira-Lee to put away, I promised I would make her this one because it's the last of a discontinued yarn that I have. I'm also experimenting with a corner to corner blanket. The Jacket is exactly the same as the one pictured below, I will probably finish it tomorrow.💞


Happy Sunshine Yellow! I am drawn to these happy colors! It must be Spring.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, hope the cashew gravy turned out good and that you enjoyed your meal and games on tv. 

Melanie, I have added beads on the charts a and b but think I will skip them on chart d. Your renovations sound like quite a job, but how wonderful it will be to have it all updated. 

Ronnie, glad you were able to get a walk in, much better than dusting! Too bad that people are so inconsiderate like that with their dogs. So glad that you and Fritz did not get hurt. 

Nice of the taxi driver to have helped Julie. Glad you as all dries out  

Wow Sue, that is going to be exquisite! You are making great progress even with taking time out to rest your wrist! Your BON for April looks super too. That was a fast one. 

Bev, those grilled veggies sound great. I wrote down the recipe and will have to give that one a try.

Thank you Ros re: socks. Congrats on the weight loss. Thanks for all the happy pictures of Jackson. He really is a beautiful child. He is so lucky to have you as his grandma too, with all those wonderful blankies to snuggle up in and of course all your love. 
OH what a lovely walk around that lake and such pretty and unusual( for me) birds. Thanks so much for sharing. 
Lovely knitting as always too. That baby jacket is so pretty and great stitching on the blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I must agree with Julie. You do excellent work. Love the hooded jacket and the blanket start looks lovely.
> 
> You're welcome, Elizabeth.  It's one of my favs and I hadn't made it in a while, so it was especially yummy last night. Also, the first time I had added mushrooms and garlic cloves. Hmmmmmmmm! Yum!


 :thumbup: Roasted garlic is surprisingly sweet. I will often throw in the whole bulb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Back to bed, at 1 o'clock, grrrrr to wintertime changes!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Ronie, he is growing up so fast, but he's just little. He's such a sweetheart. I hope I get to see him grow up. I love, enjoy and appreciate every every second I spend with him, but then I always have!!!💞


He is a joy! I hope you are feeling better too... a good Dr. will be of great help for you


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, he has been back since. Today is much cooler, so probably no sitting outside.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I hope that your bunny doesn't get scared away.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well Bev, I guess I am the only one who does not want the veggie recipe, lol. The only ones in the pan I will eat are the mushrooms. But it does sound like something I could do for DH, he loves veggies. Although I will eat most vegetables raw, just not cooked.

Thanks for the reply Caryn re: socks and beads. I am thinking to skip the chart D ones too. I think they would be uncomfortable in shoes or boots. Although I suppose you could wear them with pumps, lol. I had a job as a cocktail waitress many moons ago and the uniform included black pumps and ankle socks (insert eye roll).

Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches. Elizabeth, look closely at the fridge magnet


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your veggies sound like what I do but I have never thought to put sweet potatoes in them  great tip!! thanks 
I have a very large bottle of Balsamic Vinegar because I love the bottle..LOL but never know what to do with it.. I'll give your drizzle over roasted veggies a try!

Thank you all for you comments on our incident on the beach! From what my hubby said Kiwi nipped at him too  it was such a beautiful puppy too... such a hard lesson to learn at such a young age..and could of been avoided with a more attentive owner!

Oh my Ros those are beautiful pictures!! What is that beautiful colorful bird? my mind groups all birds like that as Parrots.. only because we don't have them here!! it looks like they are all feasting for their trips North! I thought I saw pelicans yesterday but I was wrong.. all the knitting before hand made my eye's a bit blurry.. they seem to take longer to bounce back the older I get..  I wish I had taken my camera with me.. Next time for sure. Hubby is itching to make it to the rocks!  Next time we go we will take a picnic lunch and when we get to the rocks we will sit and rest for awhile.. it is so quiet out there. We are in the midst of 'Spring Break' and the weather was amazing but the hour+ we were there we saw 4 other people.. so it is quite hidden and exclusive


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoy the socializing. I am sure you will have plenty of opportunities to knit.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, no! More pressure for me to CO. I haven't gotten much knitting done the past few days - too much socializing going on.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. The last pic is a Shag and the one sitting in our back garden is a Kookaburra. Thank you for the comment on Jackson's blanket, I love knitting that pattern and have made a few of them. 💞


gosh I still can't see the Kookaburra.. but sure enjoyed all of the pictures.. You live in paradise!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, Fracture is beautiful.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Well Bev, I guess I am the only one who does not want the veggie recipe, lol. The only ones in the pan I will eat are the mushrooms. But it does sound like something I could do for DH, he loves veggies. Although I will eat most vegetables raw, just not cooked.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Caryn re: socks and beads. I am thinking to skip the chart D ones too. I think they would be uncomfortable in shoes or boots. Although I suppose you could wear them with pumps, lol. I had a job as a cocktail waitress many moons ago and the uniform included black pumps and ankle socks (insert eye roll).
> 
> Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches. Elizabeth, look closely at the fridge magnet


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Hubby is itching to make it to the rocks!  Next time we go we will take a picnic lunch and when we get to the rocks we will sit and rest for awhile.. it is so quiet out there. We are in the midst of 'Spring Break' and the weather was amazing but the hour+ we were there we saw 4 other people.. so it is quite hidden and exclusive


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful cardi and blanket. Is that a waffle stitch?

Sue


RosD said:


> Well my knitting of late is not terribly exciting, I've made another stack of squares to send to Rachel. I'm also knitting a baby jacket with a hood for Keira-Lee to put away, I promised I would make her this one because it's the last of a discontinued yarn that I have. I'm also experimenting with a corner to corner blanket. The Jacket is exactly the same as the one pictured below, I will probably finish it tomorrow.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do such lovely work, Ros!


I agree.. it is all so beautiful.. it looks like it is blocked already! I can see where if you have stitching like that you would never need to block anything


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Roasted garlic is surprisingly sweet. I will often throw in the whole bulb.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great bird pics, Ros. You are lucky to love close by. I really love to see the kookaburra. I used to love to hear them when I was little. one of my fond memories of Australia. I still can imitate that sound!

Sue 


RosD said:


> A few more photos from the lake. We even found a bee hive on one of the trees. Just to make our walk even better Kookaburras in the trees were laughing as we walked by. We tried to get a photo of them but they were so well hidden in the leaves, so I will add a photo of one in our back garden. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is much cooler here today, with. Very strong winds, but I am hoping I can take a walk this afternoon. I am busy making a split pea and veggie soup for lunch, sort of combined two recipes. So many of the recipes have ham in them and I wanted one without just for a change.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Sue! I am glad you are taking it slow... you do such beautiful work it would be a shame if your injury got worse and you had to set your needles down!!! I agree.. I think you could of done this in a few weeks too.. if that was all you had to do.. How is Paul feeling? any word on his surgery yet? I hope he is feeling great and that your both on the mend 

Melanie that is stunning.. I love this shawl and it seemed to of knitted up fairly quick  I can't quite figure out what that magnet is though. but great use of it! you have a beautiful kitchen.. I wish I could motivate my hubby to help out here.. he helps with the house work (YAY) but for any renovations he would rather not.. he does talk big though LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is much cooler here today, with. Wry strong winds, but I am hoping I can take a walk this afternoon. I am busy making a split pea and veggie soup for lunch, sort of combined two recipes. So many of the recipes have ham in them and I wanted one without just for a change.
> 
> Sue


I love split pea soup.. the last time I made a pot of it there was none left but a small amount for lunch the next day! I had a ham bone in the freezer.. if you don't use ham for flavor what do you use?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my Fracture shawl. I did enjoy knitting this one.
> 
> It is really beautiful, love that red!
> 
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sue, your BON looks good. I finished my April clue and didn't find adding the beads overwhelming. 

Bev, love the sound of your grilled veggies. I'm going to try that. 

Ros, your pictures of Jackson are so sweet. I love the stage when they are toddlers but still have that sweet baby look. The lake pictures are wonderful, so nice to have it close to you. 

It is warming up here and we will probably start shopping for flowers for our patio pots. It is warm enough that I may take my walk outside, usually it is the treadmill but I could use some outside time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, the hooded jacket and blanket are going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well Bev, I guess I am the only one who does not want the veggie recipe, lol. The only ones in the pan I will eat are the mushrooms. But it does sound like something I could do for DH, he loves veggies. Although I will eat most vegetables raw, just not cooked.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Caryn re: socks and beads. I am thinking to skip the chart D ones too. I think they would be uncomfortable in shoes or boots. Although I suppose you could wear them with pumps, lol. I had a job as a cocktail waitress many moons ago and the uniform included black pumps and ankle socks (insert eye roll).
> 
> Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches. Elizabeth, look closely at the fridge magnet


That looks really good Melanie, I covet your dress form!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, your Fractual looks great. I am not offended in any way, shape or form that you don't like cooked veggies.  I enjoy veggies raw also. 

Julie, love roasted garlic or any kind of garlic. And if a recipe calls for one clove, I usually make it four.

Ronie, when adding the sweet potatoes, cut them up like fries. They will cook quicker that way.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh dear saved my words but when I pasted all I could get was my previous post .so this will be brief .
Fracture is gorgeous Melanie ,super look at your locality Ros and hope Fritz is Chilled after his encounter .
You would have finishednthe shawl if the pattern had been right Sue .Silly bunny getting spotted by the dog .
Purple ,part sock looks good Tanya .Good you managed to get a reasonable guage .
Hope the return to parents went well Linda .I have tried to keep Nathanael busy doing stuff apart from technology .He made a you tube video on making drop scones .Anyone interested. 



Sorry if I missed anyone .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cute youtube, Ann. How old is Nathanael?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Had company for supper last night then we were up early to take in a couple of brocantes. I am too tired now to even put a sentence together. Thought taht I'd share these but then I am probably gone for the night - unless I get a second wind.

Frosty Apples Lace Fichu by Lyubov Shalnaya
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frosty-apples-lace-fichu
She has other free designs - since I have them already, weve probably already seen them here on LP but perhaps not the newcomers - & they are all lovely.

Feathered Shawl by Elizabeth Helmich
http://new.knotions.com/pattern/feathered-shawl-elizabeth-helmich/

Super Simple Silky Slip by Jules Joy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/super-simple-silky-slip

Lobstah Tails by Ange
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lobstah-tails


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, great demo for drop scones. Well done to him :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, your Fractual looks great. I am not offended in any way, shape or form that you don't like cooked veggies.  I enjoy veggies raw also.
> 
> Julie, love roasted garlic or any kind of garlic. And if a recipe calls for one clove, I usually make it four.
> 
> Ronie, when adding the sweet potatoes, cut them up like fries. They will cook quicker that way.


I adore roasted potatoes _a la Italia_ with cloves of garlic through out. Finally found my small jar of cooking coconut oil, a wee while ago- hope it is not too far gone, it's well past the use by date. I hope to start a blitz on the unopened paper sacks that I moved in with on Thursday, when I will have some help with the lifting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh dear saved my words but when I pasted all I could get was my previous post .so this will be brief .
> Fracture is gorgeous Melanie ,super look at your locality Ros and hope Fritz is Chilled after his encounter .
> You would have finishednthe shawl if the pattern had been right Sue .Silly bunny getting spotted by the dog .
> Purple ,part sock looks good Tanya .Good you managed to get a reasonable guage .
> ...


Very resourceful! Just thought I would mention I use a dessertspoon of Golden syrup in mine, melted in with the butter, and reduce the sugar. They are still cane sugar, but what the heck, I make them so seldom these days- Fale used to love them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--there are people who think all foods should be eaten raw altho that is neither feasible nor true. Some vegetables, for example are healthier to eat when cooked. At least you are eating vegetables.

Barbara--thanx for the ingredient list for the creamy cashew sauce. Sounds very delummy. Will be saving it.

Thank goodness for the sun today because the frigid cold and wind were just plain wicked. Driving across the mountains with little-to-no wind break the car felt like it was going to be blown off the road. Felt downright scarey at moments. And everything was covered with a layer of that white stuff.
Estimate went pretty well but customer is going to take competitive bids from people the architect is recommending. So that was disappointing as I thought she was only getting numbers from me. Great 60 acre property in the middle of nowheres with a pond and all the quiet you could want. Funky house that was dressed up for sale but needing lots of work to make it livable.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches. Elizabeth, look closely at the fridge magnet


OH, I WANT ONE! That is, the Millennium Falcon fridge mag, not the shawl. Although, the shawl is really nice, but that fridge mag is FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh dear saved my words but when I pasted all I could get was my previous post .so this will be brief .
> Fracture is gorgeous Melanie ,super look at your locality Ros and hope Fritz is Chilled after his encounter .
> You would have finishednthe shawl if the pattern had been right Sue .Silly bunny getting spotted by the dog .
> Purple ,part sock looks good Tanya .Good you managed to get a reasonable guage .
> ...


Something aint working right here. The video is one for making pancakes.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> He made a you tube video on making drop scones .Anyone interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone .


Ann, that is too fun! Love it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--there are people who think all foods should be eaten raw altho that is neither feasible nor true. Some vegetables, for example are healthier to eat when cooked. At least you are eating vegetables.
> 
> Barbara--thanx for the ingredient list for the creamy cashew sauce. Sounds very delummy. Will be saving it.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want the exact recipe and I'll send it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Fracture is such a lovely shawl Melanie. Well done and well displayed. It is a nice bright spring color. 

Bev, I would love to take credit for the Fracture, but I know you meant Melanie. I love vegetables no matter raw or cooked  

Sue, I have often made split pea soup that way. I also have some smoke flavored salt that I got as a Christmas present and that works great in it. Hope you enjoyed yours. 

Nathanael did a great job making a video and making the drop scones. I also watched the next video on how to make the banana ones and they looked yummy as well!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Please send it to me Barbara .
Nathanael ,who made the video,is 12 and has high functioning Autism and is a member of Mensa .Only 2 percent of the UK population qualify to join .( Honestly not bragging but explaining ) Samuel ,his 9 year old brother is the cook .They are basically pancakes Tanya but are thicker.They are sometimes called Scotch Pancakes .I like syrup on top of the butter after they are cooked Julie but am going to try not to eat so many sweet things .
Poor you,Tanya , having such a journey and the bush may suffer with that snow .I think most of us are ready for some good weather .
Great that some looked at the video - a supportive group of people to say the least.
Hope you soon recover from your hectic day Jane .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Let me know if you want the exact recipe and I'll send it.


OOh, yes, Thank you. That would make it easier.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Please send it to me Barbara .
> Nathanael ,who made the video,is 12 and has high functioning Autism and is a member of Mensa .Only 2 percent of the UK population qualify to join .( Honestly not bragging but explaining ) Samuel ,his 9 year old brother is the cook .They are basically pancakes Tanya but are thicker.They are sometimes called Scotch Pancakes .I like syrup on top of the butter after they are cooked Julie but am going to try not to eat so many sweet things .
> Poor you,Tanya , having such a journey and the bush may suffer with that snow .I think most of us are ready for some good weather .
> Great that some looked at the video - a supportive group of people to say the least.
> Hope you soon recover from your hectic day Jane .


thanx Ann. Please explain more about the video. What I saw did not look like a young person but a non-person showing 
the ingredients and assembling them, then cooking them

that is really fortunate Nathanael functions so well and is a mensa member. such membership is considered special here, too. many autistic children are quite bright, just locked up inside, so say it colloquially.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't have too much struggle getting history and photographic How-To weblinks found...I've PM jscaplen with the links (so she can get her change in for April 10th.

More young people are being encouraged to express their artistic ability in the last decade or so. I know of one young woman that has an amazing voice...she starred on PBS a couple of times that I'm aware of.

Tonight on one channel we have Steve Harvey hosting a young child talent show. 8 PM EST...7 Central, 6 Mountain, 5 for Oregon/California/Washington.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Sue, Ronie, Ann, Julie, and Bev for the nice comments on my Fracture. I could see this pattern used for a young girl, in a smaller size. I too like my dress form Julie - so much easier to make things with it. I can pin my pattern pieces and make adjustments 

I thought you would like that fridge magnet Elizabeth  It is a bottle opener.

The bathroom demolition is mostly done, just the floor tiles to come up. Sadly we also have a layer of vinyl flooring (linoleum-like) to scrape up. Ugh. The kitchen was a bear, which I did. DH and his dad did the dining room and living room but they only had one layer there. The kitchen had three layers, glued right on top of each other. I don't remember who did the other bathroom. We have some weird wall framing to contend with and a huge vent stack that is at a slant so one wall will also be inclined. Sigh. Oh, and we found a box of staples sitting up on one of the framing members, lol. Better than the beer can that was in the kitchen wall.

I did get a little knitting done today: a few rows of the socks and about half the April clue for the BON scarf.

Off to the grocery store as my pantry is a bit thin.

Hope all have a good evening / day,

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> OOh, yes, Thank you. That would make it easier.


Okey dokey, cashew gravy.

Whisk the following together:
1 1/2 c unsweetened almond milk
1 1/2 c chicken broth
1-2 tbsp Dijon mustard
1/4 c creamy cashew butter
2-4 minced garlic cloves

Dr Hyman's recipe called for this to be poured over browned chicken breasts and baked, covered, for about 30 minutes at 375 or until chicken is done. Remove chicken breasts and thicken broth with 1 tbsp arrowroot powder mixed in 2 tbsp water. If you don't have arrowroot, you could use cornstarch. Very easy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photo from. Glenshee :thumbup: Thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Ros, thanks so much for the pics of the water birds. Beautiful!


Thank you Elizabeth, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I must agree with Julie. You do excellent work. Love the hooded jacket and the blanket start looks lovely.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Another treat for me to see. Thanks, Ros!


Thanks Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Happy Sunshine Yellow! I am drawn to these happy colors! It must be Spring.


It is a bright Sunshine yellow!!!💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Okey dokey, cashew gravy.
> 
> Whisk the following together:
> 1 1/2 c unsweetened almond milk
> ...


Definitely easy to do. I believe you said you made your own almond milk--How did you make it?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thank you Ros re: socks. Congrats on the weight loss. Thanks for all the happy pictures of Jackson. He really is a beautiful child. He is so lucky to have you as his grandma too, with all those wonderful blankies to snuggle up in and of course all your love.
> OH what a lovely walk around that lake and such pretty and unusual( for me) birds. Thanks so much for sharing.
> Lovely knitting as always too. That baby jacket is so pretty and great stitching on the blanket.


Thank you Caryn. Here's some more photos at the same lake taken some time ago. We haven't seen geese there for a long time. 💞 Oops the first photo of the Rosellas were taken in our backyard. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> He is a joy! I hope you are feeling better too... a good Dr. will be of great help for you


Thank you Ronie, he's a darling and brings so much to our lives.😍 I do have a great Dr now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches. Elizabeth, look closely at the fridge magnet


It's beautiful Melanie, I love it. 💞


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Definitely easy to do. I believe you said you made your own almond milk--How did you make it?


I soak a cup of organic raw almonds in water overnight. Drain off the water and add 4 cups of filtered water to a blender with the almonds. Start slowly and increase speed until blended. Drain the milk in cheesecloth or a nut bag. I have a fabric produce bag I use. And you are done. Easy, no other ingredients or preservatives 👍. Spread the remaining pulp in the bag and let it dry or dry in a very low oven. When dry, put in a blender and make almond pulp flour. Makes about 3/4 c. No waste....nice.

You could probably use less water if you want a thicker milk.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn. Here's some more photos at the same lake taken some time ago. We haven't seen geese there for a long time. 💞 Oops the first photo of the Rosellas were taken in our backyard. 😀


Gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh my Ros those are beautiful pictures!! What is that beautiful colorful bird? my mind groups all birds like that as Parrots.. only because we don't have them here!! it looks like they are all feasting for their trips North! I thought I saw pelicans yesterday but I was wrong.. all the knitting before hand made my eye's a bit blurry.. they seem to take longer to bounce back the older I get..  I wish I had taken my camera with me.. Next time for sure. Hubby is itching to make it to the rocks!  Next time we go we will take a picnic lunch and when we get to the rocks we will sit and rest for awhile.. it is so quiet out there. We are in the midst of 'Spring Break' and the weather was amazing but the hour+ we were there we saw 4 other people.. so it is quite hidden and exclusive


Thank you Ronie, the colourful birds are Rosellas and the belong to the parrot family. I hope you make it to the rocks and take photos. Hint hint😍 I'm sorry your eyes are a bit blurry, I hope they come good soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> gosh I still can't see the Kookaburra.. but sure enjoyed all of the pictures.. You live in paradise!!!


Thank you Ronie, here's that Kookaburra for you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful cardi and blanket. Is that a waffle stitch?
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, it's the Honeycomb stitch, the same one I used for DGD's jumper. I had finished the last diagonal blanket and Jackson claimed it and was wondering if I could use a different stitch instead. It seems to be working out ok.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Tanya. Love the color.
> 
> You got some good pictures there, Sue.


Ditto on both.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cute video Ann.. I think what we call pancakes might be what they call scones? I'm not sure maybe Ann will clear this up 
I'm sorry the trip was so tense and not near as rewarding as you had hoped! She may still ask you to do the work 

Jane it sounds like you are having a lot of fun!! That's the way is suppose to be


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, fun photos of the bunny
> 
> Tanya, good color for the socks. Glad you are able to find a solution for the sizing issue.
> 
> Fracture is blocking. And I have finished the first charts for the TEGH socks. I was not going to do the beads but as I was knitting I remembered that I have matching beads.


Your Fracture looks lovely, Melanie, and your socks and beads look great. I got my Fracture bound off Friday but need to block it along with three other FOs. I'm planning to do that this week, I hope! I seem to be procrastinating getting my blocking done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn. Here's some more photos at the same lake taken some time ago. We haven't seen geese there for a long time. 💞 Oops the first photo of the Rosellas were taken in our backyard. 😀


You do live in a tropical/semi-tropical paradise. So fortunate to have these wonderful beings as neighbors. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I soak a cup of organic raw almonds in water overnight. Drain off the water and add 4 cups of filtered water to a blender with the almonds. Start slowly and increase speed until blended. Drain the milk in cheesecloth or a nut bag. I have a fabric produce bag I use. And you are done. Easy, no other ingredients or preservatives 👍. Spread the remaining pulp in the bag and let it dry or dry in a very low oven. When dry, put in a blender and make almond pulp flour. Makes about 3/4 c. No waste....nice.
> 
> You could probably use less water if you want a thicker milk.


Mucho gracias. Sounds so easy that even I can get myself to do this.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I agree.. it is all so beautiful.. it looks like it is blocked already! I can see where if you have stitching like that you would never need to block anything


Thank you Ronie. I'm definitely new to blocking and so far I've only blocked the Ashton's, Liz Stole, Winterland Scarf, Uhuru, Snowdrop and a couple of other cashmere scarves. Not very many out of the 1000 + things I've knitted since the early seventies when I started to keep a record of everything I knit and who I give it too. I'm always happy to learn new things and blocking is one of them. I do think that some yarn has dreadful definition and if that's the case I don't use it again.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't have too much struggle getting history and photographic How-To weblinks found...I've PM jscaplen with the links (so she can get her change in for April 10th.
> 
> More young people are being encouraged to express their artistic ability in the last decade or so. I know of one young woman that has an amazing voice...she starred on PBS a couple of times that I'm aware of.
> 
> Tonight on one channel we have Steve Harvey hosting a young child talent show. 8 PM EST...7 Central, 6 Mountain, 5 for Oregon/California/Washington.


We love this show! after the young girl got up and sang a few weeks ago and then started to cry.. we couldn't talk for a little bit.. LOL it got us choked up too... lots of talent and no one is competing against any one else.. they are just having a great time on National TV 

Ros thanks for the picture .. what a cute little bird. Your Honeycomb looks great in both yellow and peach. Can I ask what yarn you are using? It has great stitch definition 

Barbara that is great advice about the almonds.. I also heard that if they normally upset your stomach, that soaking them will get rid of that side affect. I was wondering do you use the water they soaked in? or do you toss that out.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Great bird pics, Ros. You are lucky to love close by. I really love to see the kookaburra. I used to love to hear them when I was little. one of my fond memories of Australia. I still can imitate that sound!
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I would love to hear you imitate that sound!! We are lucky, we live one house from a corner, if we turn right we are 1 we are 3 houses away from Lake Mongerwhere the photosweretaken. If we turn left we are a few houses away from Herdsman Lake. I haven't been there for a while. Maybe I should and take some more photos!!! 💞


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sue, it's the Honeycomb stitch, the same one I used for DGD's jumper. I had finished the last diagonal blanket and Jackson claimed it and was wondering if I could use a different stitch instead. It seems to be working out ok.💞


Beautiful stitch and beautiful work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Mucho gracias. Sounds so easy that even I can get myself to do this.


De nada. I like to keep things like that on hand and avoid a trip to the store if I am out of milk.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> cute video Ann.. I think what we call pancakes might be what they call scones? I'm not sure maybe Ann will clear this up
> I'm sorry the trip was so tense and not near as rewarding as you had hoped! She may still ask you to do the work
> 
> Jane it sounds like you are having a lot of fun!! That's the way is suppose to be


Thanks for the support Ronie--the trip wasn't all that tense and I took company, a carpenter that will work on the estimate with me. I like to do this to ensure my $ numbers cover the costs of the people I hire. So there was some discussion which was good. And I did enjoy seeing the property and customers whom I have always liked. I was just surprised when they told me I was competing for the bid; it was not my understanding. But we will see how it plays out with fingers, toes and eyes crossed.

If Ann's video was the pancake one, then maybe I saw it right. Guess I was expecting to see a young person doing a demo and only caught some ingredients and hands using them


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay for not being bored, fracture bind off, cast on socks and water back on!!
> :thumbup: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is much cooler here today, with. Very strong winds, but I am hoping I can take a walk this afternoon. I am busy making a split pea and veggie soup for lunch, sort of combined two recipes. So many of the recipes have ham in them and I wanted one without just for a change.
> 
> Sue


Sounds yummy Sue, let us know how it goes. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Ros, your pictures of Jackson are so sweet. I love the stage when they are toddlers but still have that sweet baby look. The lake pictures are wonderful, so nice to have it close to you.


Thank you Barbara. Toddlers are beautiful little darlings, they are lots of fun and so adorable, but then so is Keira-Lee and she turns 16 this year!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the hooded jacket and blanket are going to be gorgeous.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Oh dear saved my words but when I pasted all I could get was my previous post .so this will be brief .
> Fracture is gorgeous Melanie ,super look at your locality Ros and hope Fritz is Chilled after his encounter .
> You would have finishednthe shawl if the pattern had been right Sue .Silly bunny getting spotted by the dog .
> Purple ,part sock looks good Tanya .Good you managed to get a reasonable guage .
> ...


Thanks Ann. I checked out Nathanael's video, they look like the pikelets I used to make for the kids a long time ago. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a great picture of the bunny high tailing out of the yard!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished Chart 7 of SW. it is getting harder to pin out, with all those stitches. The branches are nearly finished and soon the mesh border will be taking over. I am limiting myself to a certain number of rows a day for now, and definitely my wrist is getting better? this shawl does take a while to knit. there is a Russian who knit it in two weeks. I think she must either be a speed knitter, or spent long days knitting. Hers turned out beautifully.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/swallow67/spring-wood-shawl
> 
> Sue


It's looking great, Sue. I need to get back to mine.  And your April BON looks great, too. I'll get to that one tomorrow. I'm glad your wrist is continuing to heal.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those veggies sound delicious, and healthy of course.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Had company for supper last night then we were up early to take in a couple of brocantes. I am too tired now to even put a sentence together. Thought taht I'd share these but then I am probably gone for the night - unless I get a second wind.
> 
> Frosty Apples Lace Fichu by Lyubov Shalnaya
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frosty-apples-lace-fichu
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Now how did he get here??? 💞


It's always so great to see him!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> We went for a walk around Lake Monger today and there was an amazing amount of bird life there. It's 1 street away from us.💞


Those are all great photos, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--there are people who think all foods should be eaten raw altho that is neither feasible nor true. Some vegetables, for example are healthier to eat when cooked. At least you are eating vegetables.
> 
> Barbara--thanx for the ingredient list for the creamy cashew sauce. Sounds very delummy. Will be saving it.
> 
> ...


I would be scared on that road too Tanya. I hope your estimate wins!!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well Bev, I guess I am the only one who does not want the veggie recipe, lol. The only ones in the pan I will eat are the mushrooms. But it does sound like something I could do for DH, he loves veggies. Although I will eat most vegetables raw, just not cooked.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Caryn re: socks and beads. I am thinking to skip the chart D ones too. I think they would be uncomfortable in shoes or boots. Although I suppose you could wear them with pumps, lol. I had a job as a cocktail waitress many moons ago and the uniform included black pumps and ankle socks (insert eye roll).
> 
> Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches. Elizabeth, look closely at the fridge magnet


Beautiful, Melanie! I think I'm going to skip the beads in Chart D, too, for the same reason.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful cardi and blanket.
> Sue


Ditto from me, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Barbara. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> De nada. I like to keep things like that on hand and avoid a trip to the store if I am out of milk.


Me, too. All those ingredients are in my refrig or pantry. do you know if the unused milk or the left over solids can be frozen for safe keeping?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn. Here's some more photos at the same lake taken some time ago. We haven't seen geese there for a long time. 💞 Oops the first photo of the Rosellas were taken in our backyard. 😀


All absolutely beautiful birds!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Your Fracture looks lovely, Melanie, and your socks and beads look great. I got my Fracture bound off Friday but need to block it along with three other FOs. I'm planning to do that this week, I hope! I seem to be procrastinating getting my blocking done.


Looking forward to seeing your Fracture Pam. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would be scared on that road too Tanya. I hope your estimate wins!!! 💞


Me, too, Tanya!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> You do live in a tropical/semi-tropical paradise. So fortunate to have these wonderful beings as neighbors. :lol:


Thank you Tanya, but I feel the same way about where all of my LP friends live, there is so much of natures beauty everywhere. It's great that we get to share things. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros thanks for the picture .. what a cute little bird. Your Honeycomb looks great in both yellow and peach. Can I ask what yarn you are using? It has great stitch definition


Thank you Ronie. The yarn I'm using is from Spotlight and it's just their homebrand acrylic. I bought the yellow to make some more squares for Rachel, but I decided to try the blanket in a honeycomb stitch instead. I'm just going to keep going till I've almost used 1 ball (200g) and then I will start decreasing. I bought 2 balls of the yellow. 💞 I forgot to say it's cheap yarn but feels good. 😀


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I hope your bid wins out!!

Ros, thanks for more lovely pictures of the birds and close ups of your honeycomb stitch. They look great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful stitch and beautiful work.


Thank you Barbara, it's a very simple stitch pattern and the wrong side is a nice pattern too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's always so great to see him!


Thanks Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are all great photos, Ros!


Thanks Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> All absolutely beautiful birds!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, those Rosellas are so beautiful. I am so pleased when I see a bluebird or Cardinal in my backyard. 

Barbara, thanks so much for the almond milk recipe and the cashew gravy recipe. I have copied and saved both.

Ann, thanks for the video explanation. I wondered how Nathaneal was able to make the recipe and make the video at the same time! Now I get it that he recruited his brother

Tanya, hope you are able to get the job. Sounds like you would enjoy working there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks for more lovely pictures of the birds and close ups of your honeycomb stitch. They look great.


Thank you Bev.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, those Rosellas are so beautiful. I am so pleased when I see a bluebird or Cardinal in my backyard.


Thank you Caryn, I know what you mean!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, but I feel the same way about where all of my LP friends live, there is so much of natures beauty everywhere. It's great that we get to share things. 💞


The sharing is one of the best parts of LP. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would be scared on that road too Tanya. I hope your estimate wins!!! 💞


Thanx Ros--the drive there is long and over the mountains with great expansive views. That is also where the wind really hits as there is no wind break.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad your travels went safely, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros/Bev/Caryn/anyone I have missed--appreciate the well wishes on the estimate. It is the biggest job that has come my way in awhile and so the long drive should be worth it. Nothing is close by so it would be a very pacific work location; customers have been great in the past and the work would have lots of challenges to it: 3 bathrooms, completely new kitchen, flooring, additions, decks, windows, lots of mechanical work and all the trim work. I am drooling already but shouldn't. The down side is how it will cut into knitting time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 58/59. I have to keep track this week. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Drop scones is a common term for pancakes in the UK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Sue, Ronie, Ann, Julie, and Bev for the nice comments on my Fracture. I could see this pattern used for a young girl, in a smaller size. I too like my dress form Julie - so much easier to make things with it. I can pin my pattern pieces and make adjustments
> 
> I thought you would like that fridge magnet Elizabeth  It is a bottle opener.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a very major make over!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Me, too. All those ingredients are in my refrig or pantry. do you know if the unused milk or the left over solids can be frozen for safe keeping?


I would think so. My leftover milk gets used up in smoothies.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your poor plant covered with snow. I hope it warms up quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melania, the bathroom sounds a lot of hard work. It is coming along nicely though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, the bird photos are stunning. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, they are gorgeous. Great work. (Jumper and blanket)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, everything crossed for your bid :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my April BON clue. ...


I can't remember if I commented before I went out yesterday morning but this is lovely, Sue.
I am now half sorry that I didn't bead all of those stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I made some grilled vegies at supper...


Sounds delicious, Bev. I must remember to add the balsamic vinegar the next time that I do it. I don't know why it never occurred to me because I toss my potatoes in it when I make oven fries.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I've made a good start, I've lost 3kgs already. ...


That's a great start, Ros! Are you following something prescribed or just being more judicious?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I hope Tango stays well Jane, it's such a worry. ..


Thanks, Ros 
He's waiting patiently for his walk now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Now how did he get here??? 💞


Little angel!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> We went for a walk around Lake Monger today and there was an amazing amount of bird life there. ..


Wonderful bird pics, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I feel for you with the loose puppy. ...


I had a similar thing happen yesterday. Tango is not normally aggressive but if he is on his leash & he meets up with a larger male dog who wants to sniff at him, he will snarl & possibly snap at him. I think that he feels moe vulnerable, maybe. If he isn't on the leash, he will just run & play.

We were at a brocante when this large bull headed dog came towards us trailing a rope. I blocked Tango from his view & he went by. He wandered back though because he was ahead of his owners - an older man & a young fellow. When the dog caught sight of Tango, he came right to him & I kept insinuating myself between them. The young fellow kept saying that he was friendly & not to worry & I kept telling him that the problem was my dog when he was on the leash & encountered a bigger dog. Would he listen? No. Not until there were growls exchanged then they took him by the rope & left.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Well my knitting of late is not terribly exciting, I've made another stack of squares to send to Rachel. I'm also knitting a baby jacket with a hood ...


Lovely work, Ros. Your knitting is always so nice & even.
Keira-Lee is planning ahead, isn't she?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Ros--the drive there is long and over the mountains with great expansive views. That is also where the wind really hits as there is no wind break.


I bet the views are spectacular Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the bird photos are stunning. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, they are gorgeous. Great work. (Jumper and blanket)


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That's a great start, Ros! Are you following something prescribed or just being more judicious?


Thank you Jane. I asked my doctor if I could go on Optifast, a meal replacement, she told me I could as long as I drink plenty of water and have 2 cups of low starch vegetables, raw or cooked a day. It's a pretty good weight loss so far, even more so because in the first week my sister had asked us over for lunch and we had a three course meal, mostly very healthy and very delicious. My brother asked us over for home made pizzas, he had everything sliced so we just put our own toppings on, now how am I going to refuse? Then we had Pete's Mum over for tea another night and she loves takeaway Chicken, chips, pineapple fritters, coleslaw and gravy. I just had a tiny taster. Then Mum loves icecream so I gave her some and I didn't have any. I did feel a little sabotaged!!! My daughters are not very happy about me being on Optifast but I've told them it's a very short term thing. I just want to make a big difference before I have more blood tests in 2 months time. Then I will know more about where I'm at and what I need to do. I figure 2 months is not much of a sacrifice on my part and I am exercising on a daily basis. 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros
> He's waiting patiently for his walk now.


You're welcome Jane. It's great that Tango feels well enough to want to go for a walk. 💛🐾🐾💛


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Little angel!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful bird pics, Ros


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work, Ros. Your knitting is always so nice & even.
> Keira-Lee is planning ahead, isn't she?


Thank you Jane. Keira-Lee is definitely planning ahead, she has quite a collection from me already. Jane has also kept all of the knitting I made for Keira-Lee as a baby, so she probably has enough already. As if that's going to stop me from making more for her. However I think I need to make some blankets, shawls etc for Jackson to put away just in case, given how much he loves his!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I had a similar thing happen yesterday. Tango is not normally aggressive but if he is on his leash & he meets up with a larger male dog who wants to sniff at him, he will snarl & possibly snap at him. I think that he feels moe vulnerable, maybe. If he isn't on the leash, he will just run & play.
> 
> We were at a brocante when this large bull headed dog came towards us trailing a rope. I blocked Tango from his view & he went by. He wandered back though because he was ahead of his owners - an older man & a young fellow. When the dog caught sight of Tango, he came right to him & I kept insinuating myself between them. The young fellow kept saying that he was friendly & not to worry & I kept telling him that the problem was my dog when he was on the leash & encountered a bigger dog. Would he listen? No. Not until there were growls exchanged then they took him by the rope & left.


It would have been so much better if the young fellow had just listened to what you were saying!!! I'm glad Tango is ok.💛🐾🐾💛


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> It would have been so much better if the young fellow had just listened to what you were saying!!! I'm glad Tango is ok.💛🐾🐾💛


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie and Jane, it is surprising how people will not listen when they are assured that their dog is friendly. They just do not understand that your dog or, even you, may have the problem. I have had people tell me their dog is friendly, but if I have a concern about that dog, whether true or not, they should listen. It's just considerate.

Happy Monday all!! Ros and Julie, hope your Mondays went well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie and Jane, it is surprising how people will not listen when they are assured that their dog is friendly. They just do not understand that your dog or, even you, may have the problem. I have had people tell me their dog is friendly, but if I have a concern about that dog, whether true or not, they should listen. It's just considerate.
> 
> Happy Monday all!! Ros and Julie, hope your Mondays went well.


Happy Monday to you too Bev!!!! Thank you. 💞💐💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, your poor plant covered with snow. I hope it warms up quickly.


Me, too, but awoke today with about 1-2"more inches of snow. This is just downright abusive! And my car brakes are shot to boot! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had a similar thing happen yesterday. Tango is not normally aggressive but if he is on his leash & he meets up with a larger male dog who wants to sniff at him, he will snarl & possibly snap at him. I think that he feels moe vulnerable, maybe. If he isn't on the leash, he will just run & play.
> 
> We were at a brocante when this large bull headed dog came towards us trailing a rope. I blocked Tango from his view & he went by. He wandered back though because he was ahead of his owners - an older man & a young fellow. When the dog caught sight of Tango, he came right to him & I kept insinuating myself between them. The young fellow kept saying that he was friendly & not to worry & I kept telling him that the problem was my dog when he was on the leash & encountered a bigger dog. Would he listen? No. Not until there were growls exchanged then they took him by the rope & left.


This is really such rude, as well as dangerous behavior on the part of the other owners. It totally disrespects your boundaries and realities.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches.


Totally gorgeous!
Generous size, as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I bet the views are spectacular Tanya. 💞


They are with big, open skyscapes and rolling hills as the mountains in that chain are older and rounded down. Summer is beautiful for that drive.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, another irresponsible dog owner. My friend works for a company that house/pet sits. She tells stories that make my hair stand on end. She is looking after a dog at the moment that is very bad on the lead and has a go for any dog he encounters (sigh).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I asked my doctor if I could go on Optifast, a meal replacement, she told me I could as long as I drink plenty of water and have 2 cups of low starch vegetables, raw or cooked a day. It's a pretty good weight loss so far, even more so because in the first week my sister had asked us over for lunch and we had a three course meal, mostly very healthy and very delicious. My brother asked us over for home made pizzas, he had everything sliced so we just put our own toppings on, now how am I going to refuse? Then we had Pete's Mum over for tea another night and she loves takeaway Chicken, chips, pineapple fritters, coleslaw and gravy. I just had a tiny taster. Then Mum loves icecream so I gave her some and I didn't have any. I did feel a little sabotaged!!! My daughters are not very happy about me being on Optifast but I've told them it's a very short term thing. I just want to make a big difference before I have more blood tests in 2 months time. Then I will know more about where I'm at and what I need to do. I figure 2 months is not much of a sacrifice on my part and I am exercising on a daily basis. 😀💞


Ros--Optifast is not a very good product. If you read the label the first item is sugar. This along should raise a flaming red flag for you. It also contains GMO soy, artificial colorings and flavorings and I would venture a good guess that many, if not most of the nutritional additives are synhetic. Lots of money for petrochemical and other toxic chemicals. Given your health problems, this sounds downright dangerous to me. With your health problems it scares me thinking of you drinking this stuff. Eating a good detox/cleansing diet of real food based mainly on vegetables will help you lose weight, feel good, particularly if you cut all the white sugar and starch. Cutting out breads and desserts alone will promote wt loss and feeling good. And I sure hope your family can/will understand and support your efforts in real ways. It may mean they don't demand harmful foods be served when you are joining them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Optifast is not a very good product. If you read the label the first item is sugar. This along should raise a flaming red flag for you. It also contains GMO soy, artificial colorings and flavorings and I would venture a good guess that many, if not most of the nutritional additives are synhetic. Lots of money for petrochemical and other toxic chemicals. Given your health problems, this sounds downright dangerous to me. With your health problems it scares me thinking of you drinking this stuff. Eating a good detox/cleansing diet of real food based mainly on vegetables will help you lose weight, feel good, particularly if you cut all the white sugar and starch. Cutting out breads and desserts alone will promote wt loss and feeling good. And I sure hope your family can/will understand and support your efforts in real ways. It may mean they don't demand harmful foods be served when you are joining them.


Thanks Tanya, no more Optifast for me. I don't have any more left anyway. I will try other methods. 💞


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The sharing is one of the best parts of LP.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Couldn't agree more. I feel fortunate to have found this wonderful group.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, everything crossed for your bid :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. The yarn I'm using is from Spotlight and it's just their homebrand acrylic. I bought the yellow to make some more squares for Rachel, but I decided to try the blanket in a honeycomb stitch instead. I'm just going to keep going till I've almost used 1 ball (200g) and then I will start decreasing. I bought 2 balls of the yellow. 💞 I forgot to say it's cheap yarn but feels good. 😀


I'm not sure I have seen Spotlight yarn! but as far as I am concerned it is the yarn itself that is important and if it comes at a good price then it is a winner to me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya, no more Optifast for me. I don't have any more left anyway. I will try other methods. 💞


I am so happy to hear that. You may be on the other side of the world, but I care and worry about you as if you were my good neighbor.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I am so happy to hear that. You may be on the other side of the world, but I care and worry about you as if you were my good neighbor.


Thanks Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure I have seen Spotlight yarn! but as far as I am concerned it is the yarn itself that is important and if it comes at a good price then it is a winner to me


Thanks Ronie, I feel the same way!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I asked my doctor if I could go on Optifast, a meal replacement, she told me I could as long as I drink plenty of water and have 2 cups of low starch vegetables, raw or cooked a day. It's a pretty good weight loss so far, even more so because in the first week my sister had asked us over for lunch and we had a three course meal, mostly very healthy and very delicious. My brother asked us over for home made pizzas, he had everything sliced so we just put our own toppings on, now how am I going to refuse? Then we had Pete's Mum over for tea another night and she loves takeaway Chicken, chips, pineapple fritters, coleslaw and gravy. I just had a tiny taster. Then Mum loves icecream so I gave her some and I didn't have any. I did feel a little sabotaged!!! My daughters are not very happy about me being on Optifast but I've told them it's a very short term thing. I just want to make a big difference before I have more blood tests in 2 months time. Then I will know more about where I'm at and what I need to do. I figure 2 months is not much of a sacrifice on my part and I am exercising on a daily basis. 😀💞


Sometimes diets like these help get you started in the right direction.. sometimes they help your cravings to the point to where you no longer feel the need to over eat.. I wish you the best of luck... just please remember that when you go off of the Optifast that you need to eat right.. with a once in a while indulgence  because also with these kinds of diets the weight will come right back on in your sleep it seems  I have a dear friend right now battling this.. I think hers was Medifast and she did so great on it!! but now she has gained all and then some back.. last January (2015)we both joined a challenge to loose weight. I am a few pounds lighter now than when the challenge was over and she is a good 50+ pounds heavier and she has gone for walks every day  poor thing my heart goes out to her.. I told her how I do it but our bodies and mind have to be in the right place for it to stick.. I wish you all the best and it sounds like you have a great attitude and plan set in mind.. I think you will be great at this


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!!!

Thank you for the fantastic photos of all sorts.  It is going to be a challenge to get caught up with you all.

It is fun to see the progress photos of your socks. :thumbup: It is quite the challenging pattern. :shock:

I have added your dates to the calendar, DFL and Belle.

What a yarn stash, Melanie! 

Glad to hear Tango is doing well, Jane. 

The Lily of the Field Shawl is beyond AMAZING, Ronie! Thank you for sharing!!! 

p. 39


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had a similar thing happen yesterday. Tango is not normally aggressive but if he is on his leash & he meets up with a larger male dog who wants to sniff at him, he will snarl & possibly snap at him. I think that he feels moe vulnerable, maybe. If he isn't on the leash, he will just run & play.
> 
> We were at a brocante when this large bull headed dog came towards us trailing a rope. I blocked Tango from his view & he went by. He wandered back though because he was ahead of his owners - an older man & a young fellow. When the dog caught sight of Tango, he came right to him & I kept insinuating myself between them. The young fellow kept saying that he was friendly & not to worry & I kept telling him that the problem was my dog when he was on the leash & encountered a bigger dog. Would he listen? No. Not until there were growls exchanged then they took him by the rope & left.


That is how it was with us.. I was trying to hold Fritz but he really wanted to show this dog who was boss.. you'd never think that a dog that is probably 5 inches from floor to top of his shoulders would be so hard to hold onto but he was determined!! I can't let him jump out of my arms because Doxies have fragile backs, doesn't stop my little guy but we do what we can to protect them.. the part that upset me all along was the puppy (the size of a full grown golden retriever) had a harness on and the guy had his leash in his hand and it wasn't until Fritz nipped at him did he put his dog on the leash.. some people have no clue.. I felt bad for the puppy..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I asked my doctor if I could go on Optifast, a meal replacement, she told me I could as long as I drink plenty of water and have 2 cups of low starch vegetables, raw or cooked a day. It's a pretty good weight loss so far, even more so because in the first week my sister had asked us over for lunch and we had a three course meal, mostly very healthy and very delicious. My brother asked us over for home made pizzas, he had everything sliced so we just put our own toppings on, now how am I going to refuse? Then we had Pete's Mum over for tea another night and she loves takeaway Chicken, chips, pineapple fritters, coleslaw and gravy. I just had a tiny taster. Then Mum loves icecream so I gave her some and I didn't have any. I did feel a little sabotaged!!! My daughters are not very happy about me being on Optifast but I've told them it's a very short term thing. I just want to make a big difference before I have more blood tests in 2 months time. Then I will know more about where I'm at and what I need to do. I figure 2 months is not much of a sacrifice on my part and I am exercising on a daily basis. 😀💞


It is really hard to stick to your goal with those kinds of challenges. My husband doesn't try to sabotage me, but he weighs the same as he did in high school, has a great metabolism, can eat salad for a week and drop five pounds while I struggle to drop 1-2. And I could stand to lose at least 10#. I do my best to eat healthy and stay fit. Good for you for trying.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Sometimes diets like these help get you started in the right direction.. sometimes they help your cravings to the point to where you no longer feel the need to over eat.. I wish you the best of luck... just please remember that when you go off of the Optifast that you need to eat right.. with a once in a while indulgence  because also with these kinds of diets the weight will come right back on in your sleep it seems  I have a dear friend right now battling this.. I think hers was Medifast and she did so great on it!! but now she has gained all and then some back.. last January (2015)we both joined a challenge to loose weight. I am a few pounds lighter now than when the challenge was over and she is a good 50+ pounds heavier and she has gone for walks every day  poor thing my heart goes out to her.. I told her how I do it but our bodies and mind have to be in the right place for it to stick.. I wish you all the best and it sounds like you have a great attitude and plan set in mind.. I think you will be great at this


Thank you Ronie, I feel like I have been put through an emotional ringer for the longest time. When I told my SIL about the health issues, she said I thought you would be more upset and that she would be a mess if it was her. I just said you know what it's just more crap piling on more crap, I'm just so used to it!!! I really surprise myself sometimes how I just pick myself up and off I go again. That's why I really appreciate all the good things in my life and I'm becoming quite numb towards the crap, because it just keeps trying to get me. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, I feel like I have been put through an emotional ringer for the longest time. When I told my SIL about the health issues, she said I thought you would be more upset and that she would be a mess if it was her. I just said you know what it's just more crap piling on more crap, I'm just so used to it!!! I really surprise myself sometimes how I just pick myself up and off I go again. That's why I really appreciate all the good things in my life and I'm becoming quite numb towards the crap, because it just keeps trying to get me. 💞


Lets hope the 'crap' leaves you alone now!! on the upside you have an amazing husband and a wonderful family and friends  thats what is the most important.. I think people like you and me take on all the issues that surround us and it has a way of wearing us down.. but we just get right back up and continue to fight a good fight  I know you will do great and your next appointment with your doctor will show great results


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> It is really hard to stick to your goal with those kinds of challenges. My husband doesn't try to sabotage me, but he weighs the same as he did in high school, has a great metabolism, can eat salad for a week and drop five pounds while I struggle to drop 1-2. And I could stand to lose at least 10#. I do my best to eat healthy and stay fit. Good for you for trying.


Thanks Barbara, my hubby doesn't try to sabotage me either, I'm happy to cook for him even if I'm not having it myself. He doesn't even want to eat anything that I don't want to eat. He's very supportive. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I got a little bit of knitting done yesterday.. I had some hand sewing to get done and then I got the worst headache.. not from the hand work but from the thick pollen flying through the air.. so I had to put it all down and actually pay attention to the ball game hubby had on!! that is always fun too  We are both big Baseball and Golf fans.. he actually asked me out for our first date when we ran into each other at a baseball game  that was 29 years ago! wow how time fly's. 

I work today and then maybe the rest of the week.. I am scheduled to have tomorrow off.. If I do then I'll try to finish the last half of the second chart on the socks.. it is so much easier for me to get it done when hubby is working LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Lets hope the 'crap' leaves you alone now!! on the upside you have an amazing husband and a wonderful family and friends  thats what is the most important.. I think people like you and me take on all the issues that surround us and it has a way of wearing us down.. but we just get right back up and continue to fight a good fight  I know you will do great and your next appointment with your doctor will show great results


Thank you Ronie, yes let's tell the crap it can just buzz off and leave us all alone!!!! I would appreciate a really good year for a change!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is really hard to stick to your goal with those kinds of challenges. My husband doesn't try to sabotage me, but he weighs the same as he did in high school, has a great metabolism, can eat salad for a week and drop five pounds while I struggle to drop 1-2. And I could stand to lose at least 10#. I do my best to eat healthy and stay fit. Good for you for trying.


this is how it is in my house too... only hubby just thinks he is the skinny guy.. why??? because he will let his tummy hang out and so he still wears the same size pants.. LOL I keep asking him when is this baby due   he actually said the 'loose weight' sentence a few weeks ago.. when he was sick. He did loose weight I noticed it in his face  it made me sad because I know it was because he wasn't feeling well... I too would like to loose another 10# and it seems to be getting there just very slowly!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> this is how it is in my house too... only hubby just thinks he is the skinny guy.. why??? because he will let his tummy hang out and so he still wears the same size pants.. LOL I keep asking him when is this baby due   he actually said the 'loose weight' sentence a few weeks ago.. when he was sick. He did loose weight I noticed it in his face  it made me sad because I know it was because he wasn't feeling well... I too would like to loose another 10# and it seems to be getting there just very slowly!


That is funny, not about his being sick, but the tummy hang. Mine doesn't have much of a tummy. He is very sweet when I get down on myself and tells me there are many women who would love to look like me. To which I internally reply that yeah and they are all FAT! Guess aging gracefully is something I need to work on. 😳


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

just saw this was a double post. my comment is not That important.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sometimes diets like these help get you started in the right direction.. sometimes they help your cravings to the point to where you no longer feel the need to over eat.. I wish you the best of luck... just please remember that when you go off of the Optifast that you need to eat right.. with a once in a while indulgence  because also with these kinds of diets the weight will come right back on in your sleep it seems  I have a dear friend right now battling this.. I think hers was Medifast and she did so great on it!! but now she has gained all and then some back.. last January (2015)we both joined a challenge to loose weight. I am a few pounds lighter now than when the challenge was over and she is a good 50+ pounds heavier and she has gone for walks every day  poor thing my heart goes out to her.. I told her how I do it but our bodies and mind have to be in the right place for it to stick.. I wish you all the best and it sounds like you have a great attitude and plan set in mind.. I think you will be great at this


Ronie--if you noted that the main ingredient listed on the label is sugar. That alone should explain the rapid wt gain after using this product. It creates addictive cravings. And given all the scandals of hidden data on drugs and processed foods over the past few yrs alone, it is not a big leap to at least question the intentional addictions created. This has happened with the cola drinks, cigarettes, pet food, and other processed foods. Best to never touch these products and stick with real foods, making them the goal for healthy eating.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is funny, not about his being sick, but the tummy hang. Mine doesn't have much of a tummy. He is very sweet when I get down on myself and tells me there are many women who would love to look like me. To which I internally reply that yeah and they are all FAT! Guess aging gracefully is something I need to work on. 😳


We all need to learn to do this. I just never admit that changes are permanent and keep working to reclaim my younger energy and strength. Seriously, tho, I have read in the past that men burn more energy due to their generally larger structures. So step for step they use more energy quite literally. Something not fair here!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> We all need to learn to do this. I just never admit that changes are permanent and keep working to reclaim my younger energy and strength. Seriously, tho, I have read in the past that men burn more energy due to their generally larger structures. So step for step they use more energy quite literally. Something not fair here!


Particularly when we don't anymore need the extra fat protection for baby making 😆


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had a similar thing happen yesterday. Tango is not normally aggressive but if he is on his leash & he meets up with a larger male dog who wants to sniff at him, he will snarl & possibly snap at him. I think that he feels moe vulnerable, maybe. If he isn't on the leash, he will just run & play.
> 
> We were at a brocante when this large bull headed dog came towards us trailing a rope. I blocked Tango from his view & he went by. He wandered back though because he was ahead of his owners - an older man & a young fellow. When the dog caught sight of Tango, he came right to him & I kept insinuating myself between them. The young fellow kept saying that he was friendly & not to worry & I kept telling him that the problem was my dog when he was on the leash & encountered a bigger dog. Would he listen? No. Not until there were growls exchanged then they took him by the rope & left.


I have a similar problem with Ringo, who reacts this way even with girl dogs, it's a bummer when people won't listen to your caution though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie and Jane, it is surprising how people will not listen when they are assured that their dog is friendly. They just do not understand that your dog or, even you, may have the problem. I have had people tell me their dog is friendly, but if I have a concern about that dog, whether true or not, they should listen. It's just considerate.
> 
> Happy Monday all!! Ros and Julie, hope your Mondays went well.


Thanks Bev! Yes it was good, I went to my weaving class, and caught up with my knitting pupil, who drove me home- I gave her a good supply of wool, and needles to encourage her- lots of pink, seeing as how she wants to knit for her daughter. She is practising Stst, and I showed her how to do an eyelet row. I hope to get her Fair Isling soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Particularly when we don't anymore need the extra fat protection for baby making 😆


Actually the extra stomach fat produces estrogen and replaces some of what we lose during menopause. Again, not fair. I am sure there must be a better system for maintaining that hormone. Let's petition the Goddess.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...He made a you tube video on making drop scones ... .


I tried to watch it but our bandwidth here is so bad the it took me 3 minutes to watch 9 seconds. Very frustrating when I am used to much faster speeds back home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...My poor Forsythias this a.m.


Oh, my - poor sad Forsythia. I hope it rebounded.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... the Millennium Falcon fridge mag...


Went back & enlarged - finally made it out.
Are you sure that you need new glasses?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Your fracture shawl is wonderful Melanie. You really got that one done quickly. I love the different patterns in it and the yarn really shows them off.
> Good start on your socks too. Nice that you found beads that work.
> Wow, lots of renovations going on at your house. I had pink tub, sinks etc in my house at one time!
> 
> Linda, glad you had such a fun time with the grand kids and that all went well. I bet it will feel quiet at your house after they go home.


We took them back yesterday, Caryn, stayed overnight and returned home today to clean the house.
:thumbdown:

And boy, did it need a clean. But you are right, the house feels empty and far too quiet. I'm missing them already but I also need a couple of quiet days to recuperate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--there is a very good reason that younger women are the ones to have babies. Glad you had such a fun visit with the grans, but now get some rest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh, yes!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished Chart 7 of SW. it is getting harder to pin out, with all those stitches. The branches are nearly finished and soon the mesh border will be taking over. I am limiting myself to a certain number of rows a day for now, and definitely my wrist is getting better? this shawl does take a while to knit. there is a Russian who knit it in two weeks. I think she must either be a speed knitter, or spent long days knitting. Hers turned out beautifully.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/swallow67/spring-wood-shawl
> 
> Sue


That is stunning but 2 weeks? I think I would have to knit all day every day. Yours is going to look just as good. I think I will pick mine up tonight, my hands feel stiff from not knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my April BON clue. Now I really am done knitting for the night.
> 
> Sue


Love your yarn/bead combo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, glad for your weight loss. DH and I switched from a fair amount of process foods to very minimal processed food and we both feel so much better. Hoping that you find something that will work for you, that you can do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Now how did he get here??? 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> We went for a walk around Lake Monger today and there was an amazing amount of bird life there. It's 1 street away from us.💞


fantastic photos - very exotic looking birds to my eyes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Actually the extra stomach fat produces estrogen and replaces some of what we lose during menopause. Again, not fair. I am sure there must be a better system for maintaining that hormone. Let's petition the Goddess.


👌👌👌


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Went back & enlarged - finally made it out.
> Are you sure that you need new glasses?


Even with blurry vision, I would be able to make out the Millennium Falcon within a distant galactic star cluster! I LOVE that ship! LOL!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Well my knitting of late is not terribly exciting, I've made another stack of squares to send to Rachel. I'm also knitting a baby jacket with a hood for Keira-Lee to put away, I promised I would make her this one because it's the last of a discontinued yarn that I have. I'm also experimenting with a corner to corner blanket. The Jacket is exactly the same as the one pictured below, I will probably finish it tomorrow.💞


Your knitting is beautiful. I really like the c2c. Is it your own pattern?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well Bev, I guess I am the only one who does not want the veggie recipe, lol. The only ones in the pan I will eat are the mushrooms. But it does sound like something I could do for DH, he loves veggies. Although I will eat most vegetables raw, just not cooked.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Caryn re: socks and beads. I am thinking to skip the chart D ones too. I think they would be uncomfortable in shoes or boots. Although I suppose you could wear them with pumps, lol. I had a job as a cocktail waitress many moons ago and the uniform included black pumps and ankle socks (insert eye roll).
> 
> Fracture is off the mats. It is 18 x 81 inches. Elizabeth, look closely at the fridge magnet


Your shawl is beautiful, Melanie. A real eye catcher in that lovely colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Had company for supper last night then we were up early to take in a couple of brocantes. I am too tired now to even put a sentence together. Thought taht I'd share these but then I am probably gone for the night - unless I get a second wind.
> 
> Frosty Apples Lace Fichu by Lyubov Shalnaya
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frosty-apples-lace-fichu
> ...


Really like the frost apples. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, great demo for drop scones. Well done to him :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--there are people who think all foods should be eaten raw altho that is neither feasible nor true. Some vegetables, for example are healthier to eat when cooked. At least you are eating vegetables.
> 
> Barbara--thanx for the ingredient list for the creamy cashew sauce. Sounds very delummy. Will be saving it.
> 
> ...


Poor forsythia but they ae tough and will recover.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my - poor sad Forsythia. I hope it rebounded.


My poor little yellow babies out there got hit with more snow last nite and 28* weather this morning (probably even colder in the pre-dawn hours).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Poor forsythia but they ae tough and will recover.


Sure hope so-they have such a short bloom time and we are right in the middle of it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane, glad to hear Tango is out and about. 

Elizabeth, it is an awesome ship.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


Adorable! And probably very proud of himself for getting the cream on his face.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: The little monster sweat shirt is just right for him but he is so lovable.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


Lovely work, Belle.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was that snow this morning?


Yes, ladies, that was snow Saturday morning! I think it snowed everyday that I was up there. A lot melted during the day because of the Spring sun, but it was still cold. Then windy. The waves were amazing!

The Lily of the Field Shawl intrigues me. I don't think it would be so bad to make. She probably used little balls of the second color to carry along where they were needed. Oh, the temptation to try it.....  There is a new book in print about this technique, but I couldn't find it on Amazon yet.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targeting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


I seem to distinctly remember doing this pattern first. Picture below.

I did it in acrylic...but didn't bother to block the blanket being man-made fiber. 4 x 5 panels was ambitious!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I seem to distinctly remember doing this pattern first. Picture below.
> 
> I did it in acrylic...but didn't bother to block the blanket being man-made fiber. 4 x 5 panels was ambitious!


Karen -- this is charming.... I love the pattern. First used it in 1993 when I did a large 6 foot shawl for a friend using the hobby horses in a band around a center medallion. One way or the other, we certainly owe a debt of gratitude to Barbara Walker for collecting so many wonderful patterns. Aren't we fortunate to have so many options at our fingertips.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is so good that your walk on the beach turned out well, Ronie. Scary!

Yeah! For conquering the socks, Tanya!!! :thumbup:

I am glad to hear that you wrist is improving, Sue. 

Thank you for the "wild life" photos, Ros! They are wonderful.  

p.50 I will keep trying to catch up with you all later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Question: If people on Ravelry say their stash yarn is not for sale, but you want it, is it considered acceptable to ask them anyway to sell you a ball? I am going to run short of my sock yarn and several Ravelry folk have that yarn in that dye lot.

Weather: It is now snowing steadily altho, happily, the wind has abated. Cancelled by job today and spent the morning in the garage getting new brakes. They went on me yesterday, riding on grinding discs and thought better of the 120 mile trip scheduled this morning. Very unhappy customer but he did get it about driving w/o brakes in wet weather.

Garden piece: My soil test results came in Friday and I had some questions. The lab does the testing but works with Bill McKibbon for recommendations. So I called and here is this voice saying "Bill here." Like wow. McKibben is a renowned agronomist and a major voice in the environmental movement. What a nice guy, gave me a lot of his time answering questions, not only about the test results, but also dealing with some garden problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


He is the little monster--perfect shirt for him :lol: :lol: 
We do have different realties with those little ones.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


That is a very special piece for someone. Agree about the hobbyhorse.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Karen -- this is charming.... I love the pattern. First used it in 1993 when I did a large 6 foot shawl for a friend using the hobby horses in a band around a center medallion. One way or the other, we certainly owe a debt of gratitude to Barbara Walker for collecting so many wonderful patterns. Aren't we fortunate to have so many options at our fingertips.


Belle--So very true. And all the creativity in how everyone uses motifs and patterns differently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


Oh boy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


Your work is stunning, Belle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, ladies, that was snow Saturday morning! I think it snowed everyday that I was up there. A lot melted during the day because of the Spring sun, but it was still cold. Then windy. The waves were amazing!
> 
> The Lily of the Field Shawl intrigues me. I don't think it would be so bad to make. She probably used little balls of the second color to carry along where they were needed. Oh, the temptation to try it.....  There is a new book in print about this technique, but I couldn't find it on Amazon yet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


What a precious blanket, Belle!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> One way or the other, we certainly owe a debt of gratitude to Barbara Walker for collecting so many wonderful patterns.


Amen to that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


Oh! No! What a mess......... :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I seem to distinctly remember doing this pattern first. Picture below.
> 
> I did it in acrylic...but didn't bother to block the blanket being man-made fiber. 4 x 5 panels was ambitious!


Another beauty :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lovely work, Belle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Another beauty :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice blanket Belle 

Tanya, I did that on Ravelry via PM and found success.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> He is the little monster--perfect shirt for him :lol: :lol:
> We do have different realties with those little ones.


 :thumbup: 

Glad you got your brakes done, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you got your brakes done, Tanya.


Me, too, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh! No! What a mess......... :lol:


Now that is just what he didn't say. Any other time - a spilled drink for example - that is exactly what he would say.
Just got to love him.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice blanket Belle
> 
> Tanya, I did that on Ravelry via PM and found success.


Thanks. Will have to go thru those people who have my yarn and hope one will be willing to sell me a ball.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Tanya.


Me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you got your brakes done, Tanya.


Me, too. Very big relief


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Now that is just what he didn't say. Any other time - a spilled drink for example - that is exactly what he would say.
> Just got to love him.


Have always said Kittens, Puppies and Babies, if they weren't cute/lovable they never would survive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


Oh gosh  he is a cutie though... I think kids just love to be helpful... even if it isn't really helpful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that turned out very pretty!! I like the Giraffe and Karen I love yours too... I agree acrylic doesn't need blocked most time.. especially if it is a wash and wear item but I do like to relax it a bit with some steam


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It is good you got your breaks done Tanya... the news on this side of the country is that New York.. the whole State is going to get hammered. I guess they were right.. as far as the whole east coast goes it doesn't look very good .. I hope it clears up soon and you all get some warmer weather soon 

it sounds like you had a very nice time Julie! it was nice of you to gift her some of you yarn and needles to work with


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...I have a few selections for next week in my pattern list (this machine). Moved the 2-5 to the Tatting Lace party folder already. Expect the webpages via PM jscaplen!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free For The Next 24 Hours- not sure when it started
Winding Stitches Shawl by Rohn Strong
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winding-stitches-shawl

Free during April
Summer Ivy Socks BY ANGELA HO
http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/summer-ivy-socks/#

Easy Lace Shawl by Jennifer Murphy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-lace-shawl-5

Josephine's Floppy Sun Hat by Dorianna Rivelli
http://www.thelavenderchair.com/josephines-floppy-sun-hat-crochet-pattern/

The House Elf's Scarf by Marianne Case
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-house-elfs-scarf

Skittles Blanket by Susan Carlson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skittles-blanket

Lover's Knot Infinity Scarf by Louis Chicquette
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lovers-knot-infinity-scarf-2


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, those gks sure did keep you on your toes. How cute the little one is being so proud of his mess. It did bring a smile to my face. How did you react? - did he help clean up as well?

Too bad you got hit with snow again Tania. Glad you got your brakes fixed though. Hope you are able to get your yarn to get the socks done. 

Belle, thanks for sharing the picture of the baby shawl. Your work is beautiful and that Barbara Walker pattern is so sweet. 

Karen, your work and design with the same pattern is also very well done. 

Toni, welcome back from your trip. Hope you enjoyed it even though it was cold. Hope we get to see some pics soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...on Optifast, a meal replacement...


I am glad to hear that this is going to be short term. I agree, a bit of a boost certainly helps.


> ...we had Pete's Mum over for tea another night and she loves takeaway Chicken, chips, pineapple fritters, coleslaw and gravy. ...


Sounds marvellous - except for the gravy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Me, too, but awoke today with about 1-2"more inches of snow. ..


A major snowstorm in Newfoundland today, apparently - schools closed, etc.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I feel like I have been put through an emotional ringer for the longest time...


I know, Ros - there just doesn't seem to have been a let up for you.


> I'm becoming quite numb towards the crap, because it just keeps trying to get me.


Keep fighting that crap, Ros  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Linda, what a cute adorable face with that 'I did good' smile. What a memory you will have. I hope the mess was not too hard to clean up. 

Belle, what a beautiful baby blanket. Love that hobby horse.

Karen, your work with the same pattern is great also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I would appreciate a really good year for a change!!!


I'm rooting for you, Ros! -)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I too would like to loose another 10# and it seems to be getting there just very slowly!


You are doing great, Ronie. Slowly is better than too quickly, I think, because it is probably related to healthier habits.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Tanya.


Me, too. Tough timing but the alternative would be worse.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Have always said Kittens, Puppies and Babies, if they weren't cute/lovable they never would survive :lol: :lol: :lol:


Amen to that!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks to switching from white granulated to brown sugar or honey...I'm now below what I was weighing. Remains to be seen whether April 30th will see -5 pounds +/-.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...the house feels empty and far too quiet. I'm missing them already but I also need a couple of quiet days to recuperate.


But so worth it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Ros, I too hope that this coming year is a great one for you with minimal stress.

Good for you, Karen, on your continuing weight loss.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile....


Definitely a little imp! NO hiding it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...it is an awesome ship.


It certainly got the job done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Just finished pinning out this baby shawl....


Beautiful, Belle - the extra size is a bonus.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I seem to distinctly remember doing this pattern ...


Beautiful, Karen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Question: If people on Ravelry say their stash yarn is not for sale, but you want it, is it considered acceptable to ask them anyway to sell you a ball? I am going to run short of my sock yarn and several Ravelry folk have that yarn in that dye lot.....


Nothing ventured, nothing gained. If they don't want to sell it, they won't but if they know someone needs it, that might change their mind.
Someone contacted me for yarn that they had run short of - I didn't mind sending it since I had no specific plans for it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, those gks sure did keep you on your toes. How cute the little one is being so proud of his mess. It did bring a smile to my face. How did you react? - did he help clean up as well?
> 
> Too bad you got hit with snow again Tania. Glad you got your brakes fixed though. Hope you are able to get your yarn to get the socks done.
> 
> ...


The problem with running out of yarn on these socks is the pattern doesn't lend itself to adding different colors for heel and toe. Will figure something out if I can't get a matching dye lot. I just hate not being able to finish a project once it is started.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I was hoping the marshy areas would have some Marsh Marigolds...


More magical photos, Bev! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nothing ventured, nothing gained. If they don't want to sell it, they won't but if they know someone needs it, that might change their mind.
> Someone contacted me for yarn that they had run short of - I didn't mind sending it since I had no specific plans for it.


I agree. Have already posted 2 people and hope they will respond. We will see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> More magical photos, Bev! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agreed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> More magical photos, Bev! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great wildflower finds and super photos, Bev.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

This is for you Tanya


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What fun, Melanie! 

Thanks all for the comment on the pictures.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, glad for your weight loss. DH and I switched from a fair amount of process foods to very minimal processed food and we both feel so much better. Hoping that you find something that will work for you, that you can do.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> fantastic photos - very exotic looking birds to my eyes.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Your knitting is beautiful. I really like the c2c. Is it your own pattern?


Thank you Linda. It's based on the Diagonal Baby Blanket by Lion Brand. Instead of using yarn overs for the increasing I have knitted into the front and back of the stitch. For the decreasing I will just knit 2 together. Then I thought instead of the usual garter stitch I would use my favourite Honeycomb stitch pattern and just work the pattern in as I go. It seems to be working out. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


Ohhhh Linda, he's gorgeous and very pleased with himself. I love it!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


It's beautiful Belle, I love it!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I seem to distinctly remember doing this pattern first. Picture below.
> 
> I did it in acrylic...but didn't bother to block the blanket being man-made fiber. 4 x 5 panels was ambitious!


Beautiful Karen.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the "wild life" photos, Ros! They are wonderful.


Thank you Toni, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Keep fighting that crap, Ros  :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jane, I will do my best. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love your photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I'm rooting for you, Ros! -)


Thanks Jane, I knew you would be!!! 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I need some serious knitting instruction for the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree- : (preferably AFTER the 23 April date)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/larisa-valeeva-designs/patterns


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Ros, I too hope that this coming year is a great one for you with minimal stress.
> 
> Good for you, Karen, on your continuing weight loss.


Thanks Bev and Karen you are doing great!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great flower pics. If others hadn't commented I would have missed them totally. And on such a cold, wet day they really brighten to spirit.

Ros--yes a much better year is due for you. 

Melanie--Ya think the brake problem was there for some time? (LOL).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--yes a much better year is due for you.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have always said Kittens, Puppies and Babies, if they weren't cute/lovable they never would survive :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh gosh  he is a cutie though... I think kids just love to be helpful... even if it isn't really helpful


I suppose in his head he thought he was doing the right thing, after all the stuff gets smeared on his bum all the time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, those gks sure did keep you on your toes. How cute the little one is being so proud of his mess. It did bring a smile to my face. How did you react? - did he help clean up as well?


I had to laugh and yes he helped a little - took his fluffies to the washing machine and put them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Linda, what a cute adorable face with that 'I did good' smile. What a memory you will have. I hope the mess was not too hard to clean up.
> 
> Belle, what a beautiful baby blanket. Love that hobby horse.
> 
> Karen, your work with the same pattern is great also.


 :thumbup:

More lovely photos, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I had to laugh and yes he helped a little - took his fluffies to the washing machine and put them.


It is good you had a sense of humor about this mess--how else to survive it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Now that is just what he didn't say. Any other time - a spilled drink for example - that is exactly what he would say.
> Just got to love him.


Most definitely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love the flowers :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I had to laugh and yes he helped a little - took his fluffies to the washing machine and put them.


Just like a man :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> But so worth it.


Oh yes. I've loved having them to ourselves and seeing them just as they are at home - not fretty and missing mum and dad too much.
In 2 weeks time we will see them again for the elder one's birthday - 6 already. They grow up far too quickly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Ros, I too hope that this coming year is a great one for you with minimal stress.
> 
> Good for you, Karen, on your continuing weight loss.


I second both of those thoughts, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely a little imp! NO hiding it.


He is such a character - and toddlers are awesome in general.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ohhhh Linda, he's gorgeous and very pleased with himself. I love it!!!! 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I think I may give your c2c a try, Ros. My daughter and I have been talking about using up yarn by knitting for a women's shelter - so often they run from home with nothing.
It will give us the chance of making a range of items that we would not need ourselves.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... It seems to be working out.


It certainly does. 
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I need some serious knitting instruction for the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree- : (preferably AFTER the 23 April date)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/larisa-valeeva-designs/patterns


She has some beautiful patterns, Karen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I need some serious knitting instruction for...christmas-tree...


I've been tempted to try that one. I take it that you've looked at the pattern & it is complicated. I haven't gotten that far. I am also desiring to knit one of her beautiful shawls.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is good you had a sense of humor about this mess--how else to survive it :thumbup:


He is happy, healthy and full of fun. A little mess is not important - and I know that at some point he goes home and I can recuperate ready for the next time. The only times I get stern are if he is deliberately destructive (very rare) or about to do something dangerous to himself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just like a man :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've been tempted to try that one. I take it that you've looked at the pattern & it is complicated. I haven't gotten that far. I am also desiring to knit one of her beautiful shawls.


Me too. I've just downloaded Moonflower and Roksalana.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Me too. I've just downloaded Moonflower and Roksalana.


I've had all of her patterns for a while now - keep forgetting when it is time to start another. Maybe it calls for a party...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


This is so gorgeous! I have so many pattern books, but sadly none by Barbara Walker...There are 4 in the series, I believe...which one (or are there more) are the best???


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I need some serious knitting instruction for the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree- : (preferably AFTER the 23 April date)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/larisa-valeeva-designs/patterns


This is just the project I have been looking for to work on as we drive across country starting the 25th or April. I would love to work on this and share with you....how about others...a little in between project??? Oh yes, I know...socks now, Christmas later...silly me...no one here want another WIP?????


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ... I would love to work on this and share with you....how about others...


I am interested in doing it but have too many WIPs at the moment - have to finish one up to free up needles for another which is clamouring for its turn. Later in April might work, though - we have a WIP party coming up then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I think I may give your c2c a try, Ros. My daughter and I have been talking about using up yarn by knitting for a women's shelter - so often they run from home with nothing.
> It will give us the chance of making a range of items that we would not need ourselves.


Fabulous idea. Blankets and all those baby and chidlren's things. So man donations of used clothing and toys but rarely something new. It makes such a difference.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> He is happy, healthy and full of fun. A little mess is not important - and I know that at some point he goes home and I can recuperate ready for the next time. The only times I get stern are if he is deliberately destructive (very rare) or about to do something dangerous to himself.


Good distinctions. My son/DIL were so restrictive out of fear that my gd has a social shyness that is so opposite of how I raised my kids. But they pay scant attention to other important things like mean behavior. They clearly read the wrong parenting books!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This is for you Tanya


I think the might be for me too


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. I am definitely going to take it slower for the next couple of weeks. It was hard not to knit for a week.

Paul is doing better. He has his last PT session tomorrow, his last oncologist appt on Thursday, and it looks like he will have his appendix removed next week. Then hooefully his health woes will be over, at least for the time bring. Since he retired at the end of 2012, he has had so many health issues, including four or five surgeries.
Sue


Ronie said:


> Beautiful Sue! I am glad you are taking it slow... you do such beautiful work it would be a shame if your injury got worse and you had to set your needles down!!! I agree.. I think you could of done this in a few weeks too.. if that was all you had to do.. How is Paul feeling? any word on his surgery yet? I hope he is feeling great and that your both on the mend
> 
> Melanie that is stunning.. I love this shawl and it seemed to of knitted up fairly quick  I can't quite figure out what that magnet is though. but great use of it! you have a beautiful kitchen.. I wish I could motivate my hubby to help out here.. he helps with the house work (YAY) but for any renovations he would rather not.. he does talk big though LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I actually used some cumin and oregano. I really didn't notice the lack of ham.[

Sue


Ronie said:


> I love split pea soup.. the last time I made a pot of it there was none left but a small amount for lunch the next day! I had a ham bone in the freezer.. if you don't use ham for flavor what do you use?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I need some serious knitting instruction for the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree- : (preferably AFTER the 23 April date)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/larisa-valeeva-designs/patterns


That is a really pretty pattern Karen as are all those shawls!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, sorry for your poor forsythia. Although it has turned really cold again, we have not had any snow.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Melanie--there are people who think all foods should be eaten raw altho that is neither feasible nor true. Some vegetables, for example are healthier to eat when cooked. At least you are eating vegetables.
> 
> Barbara--thanx for the ingredient list for the creamy cashew sauce. Sounds very delummy. Will be saving it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> This is just the project I have been looking for to work on as we drive across country starting the 25th or April. I would love to work on this and share with you....how about others...a little in between project??? Oh yes, I know...socks now, Christmas later...silly me...no one here want another WIP?????


Lol, it is hard to think Christmas right now, but that would be a fun pattern to try!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good video. I like drop scones. I like them cold and spread with butter.

Sue


annweb said:


> Oh dear saved my words but when I pasted all I could get was my previous post .so this will be brief .
> Fracture is gorgeous Melanie ,super look at your locality Ros and hope Fritz is Chilled after his encounter .
> You would have finishednthe shawl if the pattern had been right Sue .Silly bunny getting spotted by the dog .
> Purple ,part sock looks good Tanya .Good you managed to get a reasonable guage .
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

More beautiful bird pics. Thanks for sharing, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn. Here's some more photos at the same lake taken some time ago. We haven't seen geese there for a long time. 💞 Oops the first photo of the Rosellas were taken in our backyard. 😀


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am interested in doing it but have too many WIPs at the moment - have to finish one up to free up needles for another which is clamouring for its turn. Later in April might work, though - we have a WIP party coming up then.


I have the pattern printed. The "chart" is done without graphing...just plain typing. I am going to spend some time and do my "dragonflylace...coloring...symbol" thing with it...will give me something to do while I am watching the Master's Golf tournament...of course that comes after "Dragonfly-Cinderella" does her yard work, packing, cooking and laundry...wow...what I will do to get to work on lace!!!

LOL...all that said...it will be a great WIP. Oh, and to add more choices, she actually has ANOTHER Christmas tree...this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newyear-tree-

I have also printed it!!! This is going to be fun...I think!!! :shock: :?:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. It tasted good. I made it just in time for our return to colder weather.

Sue


RosD said:


> Sounds yummy Sue, let us know how it goes. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, good luck with removing those floor tiles. We did that in our kitchen a few years ago. Never again! That about killed my wrists.

Sue


MissMelba said:



> Thanks Sue, Ronie, Ann, Julie, and Bev for the nice comments on my Fracture. I could see this pattern used for a young girl, in a smaller size. I too like my dress form Julie - so much easier to make things with it. I can pin my pattern pieces and make adjustments
> 
> I thought you would like that fridge magnet Elizabeth  It is a bottle opener.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed that your estimate will be accepted, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Ros/Bev/Caryn/anyone I have missed--appreciate the well wishes on the estimate. It is the biggest job that has come my way in awhile and so the long drive should be worth it. Nothing is close by so it would be a very pacific work location; customers have been great in the past and the work would have lots of challenges to it: 3 bathrooms, completely new kitchen, flooring, additions, decks, windows, lots of mechanical work and all the trim work. I am drooling already but shouldn't. The down side is how it will cut into knitting time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. You didn't bead them all? I am surprised.

Sue

60


jscaplen said:


> I can't remember if I commented before I went out yesterday morning but this is lovely, Sue.
> I am now half sorry that I didn't bead all of those stitches.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

At our church we have a Christmas in July celebration, so I guess anytime can be the right time.

Sue


sisu said:


> Lol, it is hard to think Christmas right now, but that would be a fun pattern to try!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I am definitely going to take it slower for the next couple of weeks. It was hard not to knit for a week.
> 
> Paul is doing better. He has his last PT session tomorrow, his last oncologist appt on Thursday, and it looks like he will have his appendix removed next week. Then hooefully his health woes will be over, at least for the time bring. Since he retired at the end of 2012, he has had so many health issues, including four or five surgeries.
> Sue


Glad that Paul is doing better and that treatments are working. That is a lot of surgeries he has been through in just a few years. Hopefully all will go smooth with this next one and things will calm down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like.

I am leaning towards this one, as I like the border. With the lace and garter background it reminds me of Waiting For Rain,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/naked-gardening

or my second choice,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seeds-to-flowers

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I actually used some cumin and oregano. I really didn't notice the lack of ham.[
> 
> Sue


I have never used any meat in my pea soups. Used to use thyme; always sauted garlic/onion/carrots/celery and added to the soup. If more flavor wanted, vegetable broth powder worked but rarely needed. Cumin sounds like a great spice to add. These days I would probably throw in some tumeric as I try to add it to as much as I can.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, sorry for your poor forsythia. Although it has turned really cold again, we have not had any snow.
> 
> Sue


It really is freezing since Saturday nite. Sunday barely hit 35* mid-day and yesterday in the 20's all day. We have freezing cold till tomorrow and then only moderately warmer temps but I will be grateful for them. Hoping the forsythia holds up. Also the Giant hyacinths planted in the Fall were just beginning to peak thru the ground so hope they don't freeze along with the apples that began to bud.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Then hooefully his health woes will be over...


Here's hoping for an end to those woes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Melanie, good luck with removing those floor tiles. We did that in our kitchen a few years ago. Never again! That about killed my wrists.
> 
> Sue


That is why 1/4" luan was invented--most installers put down a layer of luan over the vinyl tile to avoid having to remove old tile and clean the glue. Secret: it is not cheating to do this. Removal of ceramic tile is actually easier in my book and still can use a layer of 1/4" cement board over the old glue if the surface is pretty even.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ... she actually has ANOTHER Christmas tree......


I was tempted to add them to our snowflake party but decided that they were outside the scope.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that your estimate will be accepted, Tanya.
> 
> Sue


 Thanx Sue. Have to get working on it as it will take at least a month to put it together and still do not have real blue prints. Was told they were ready but when I got to the house all they had were schematics with no measurements or details of much of anything. So have no idea how fast this architect will produce.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I sautéed those veggies and a potato too. I will have to try the turmeric too. Have always loved pea soup, but never understood why ham is added so much. It's like raisin bread. Nearly always it is found with cinnamon, but I like raisins without the cinnamon!

Sue


tamarque said:


> I have never used any meat in my pea soups. Used to use thyme; always sauted garlic/onion/carrots/celery and added to the soup. If more flavor wanted, vegetable broth powder worked but rarely needed. Cumin sounds like a great spice to add. These days I would probably throw in some tumeric as I try to add it to as much as I can.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well good luck!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Thanx Sue. Have to get working on it as it will take at least a month to put it together and still do not have real blue prints. Was told they were ready but when I got to the house all they had were schematics with no measurements or details of much of anything. So have no idea how fast this architect will produce.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. You didn't bead them all? I am surprised...


A little worried that I might run short of beads in the end. I'd rather have a little less here & be able to add a few somewhere else occasionally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like....


Both lovely - I think that I prefer the 2nd one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like.
> 
> I am leaning towards this one, as I like the border. With the lace and garter background it reminds me of Waiting For Rain,
> 
> ...


I like the Seeds-to-Flowers for its different shaping and there is a larger size to chose from but of course it is your choice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, good that your DH is moving forward with his ailments. Hoping this is the last of them 

Sue, my vote is for seeds-to-flowers. I think this one suits your skills.

DFL, I could never make that tree while in the car, too much concentration needed, lol.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like.
> 
> I am leaning towards this one, as I like the border. With the lace and garter background it reminds me of Waiting For Rain,
> 
> ...


That's a tough one...I like both...I was not help at all...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great job on the scone video, Ann! You have a great cook growing there. 

Beautiful Fracture, Melanie!!! Your magnet is great!!! 

Those veggies sounds pretty tasty, Bev. 

p.54


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks to switching from white granulated to brown sugar or honey...I'm now below what I was weighing. Remains to be seen whether April 30th will see -5 pounds +/-.


That is great Karen. Since I got sick recently I had lost my appetite and so now that I am better I am working hard at 'No after dinner snack' It's been pretty easy but last night I had to really push the will power  Best of luck with your -5 pound goal 

Thanks Jane I do agree.. it is lifestyle changes that have helped me.. and those didn't come until I have done every diet ever written LOL at some point some of that information had to become a lifestyle.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've been tempted to try that one. I take it that you've looked at the pattern & it is complicated. I haven't gotten that far. I am also desiring to knit one of her beautiful shawls.


I am wanting to know where she got that beautiful yarn  I would love to find some yarn with long color ways like that...

Sue did you ever finish your gradient shawl? I know Tricia was working on one too!  only hers was a blanket. My memory lately has been the pits! LOL


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> This is so gorgeous! I have so many pattern books, but sadly none by Barbara Walker...There are 4 in the series, I believe...which one (or are there more) are the best???


Books 1 and 2 are the most comprehensive and the stitch patterns are all written (no graphs). These are my most frequently used "go to books." I just wish that years ago I had been disciplined enough to save all the graphs I've transcribed, because I've certainly done a lot of them. Book 3 has graphs and, as far as lace is concerned, has singular motifs, insertions, etc. There are a number of representational lace motifs: hobby horse, bats, flowers, windmills, etc. This book is another one that I frequent. The Fourth book has some whole (finished) pieces, e.g., poncho, tablecloth, skirts, etc. But really is organized around an "in-depth" look at: 1) garter stitch manipulation, 2) mosaic samples (some very interesting), 3) lace samples, 4)cable samples. It also has a "new" stitch pattern section. This is a good book for understanding the use of specific types of knitting work. I tend to use it more for inspiration than as a go-to stitch pattern reference.

There is another Walker book which was published shortly after book 2 and before book 3 called "The Craft of Lace Knitting." I believe that this book contains the "lace" chapters from book 1 and book 2. I haven't compared this book to the others on a stitch by stitch basis, but it certainly looks like a complete reprint from the first two books and as with the first two all the stitch patterns are written out.

Walker's first book appeared the year after I finished high school and I bought it then in hardback form. That book and I have been companions for many, many years. Of course, as soon as I could I added her other books to my library. Over the years, I've added other publications of stitch patterns, but of all the books I have, only Walker's patterns still hold the title of "100% perfectly written" -- I've yet to find a mistake in one of them. That is quite an achievement!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue congrats!!! and I love both shawls you chose.. but I think I like *Seeds to Flowers* the best! I love that edge.. it does remind me of one you just did not long ago though (talking about the fringy/lacy edge).
I'm glad this is all going to be behind Paul soon.. I do hope he gets well quickly and stays that way for a long time .. after all you two have another trip coming up this year 

I was sick like that when I turned 40 I was lucky to be out on the ranch and at that time not working. Well I did a one day a week job at the post office  but I didn't have to worry about loosing my job or money coming in so it was a relief in that way.. it seemed every time I turned around there was something going wrong with me.. I got through it and was in great health for a very long time 

Before I forget Bev those are beautiful pictures.. I love the water in the one with the yellow flower floating .. its stunning..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> This is just the project I have been looking for to work on as we drive across country starting the 25th or April. I would love to work on this and share with you....how about others...a little in between project??? Oh yes, I know...socks now, Christmas later...silly me...no one here want another WIP?????


That would be fun to try. Projects such as these are fun to sandwich in between the more demanding ones.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Good video. I like drop scones. I like them cold and spread with butter.
> 
> Sue


It took me a bit to figure out that drop scones must be fundamentally the same as pancakes. When this area was largely used for sheep herding, it was common for the herders to carry sour dough starter with them on their arks (the wagons that they moved with while out on the desert with the sheep), make up batches of sour dough pancakes and then use them cold to make sandwiches (usually of mutton). Even now, it is a custom in our family that if there is extra pancake batter, it is cooked and saved for sandwiches.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A little worried that I might run short of beads in the end. I'd rather have a little less here & be able to add a few somewhere else occasionally.


this is why I didn't put beads in Aprils block ... I have 1 tube of these beads and as much as I want to get another one I don't have it yet and I don't want to take a chance of one end being heavier than the other 

Your so funny Melanie... it reminded me of some of those knitting/blond jokes.. LOL

Well it looks like most of us like the same pattern.. of course Sue it is up to you.. it's your prize  and no matter which one you choose you will do a great job with it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It took me a bit to figure out that drop scones must be fundamentally the same as pancakes. When this area was largely used for sheep herding, it was common for the herders to carry sour dough starter with them on their arks (the wagons that they moved with while out on the desert with the sheep), make up batches of sour dough pancakes and then use them cold to make sandwiches (usually of mutton). Even now, it is a custom in our family that if there is extra pancake batter, it is cooked and saved for sandwiches.


When I was out on the Ranch I had my sourdough starter also... it was fun to play with and make all kinds of things.. I can still taste the cold pancakes  yummm... My mom was a bit biscuit maker.. she never really measured she just dumped everything in the bowl.. we had biscuits every morning.. she said they would fill us up and hold us until lunch.. then of course times change and we all switched to cereal.. I do miss her biscuits though.. I never got the knack of making them like she did  and every Sunday we had Pancakes after Church  I would put peanut butter on mine LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I don't know if I'm going in to work today or not so I am just going to putter around here today and see what happens.. I'll run in later and see if my co-worker needs me.. she had a colonoscopy yesterday and since her hubby was able to go right back to work the next day she thinks she will be just fine.. I hope she is  its a long week but after missing 2 days last week I could use the money .. and it should be payday today!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I am definitely going to take it slower for the next couple of weeks. It was hard not to knit for a week.
> 
> Paul is doing better. He has his last PT session tomorrow, his last oncologist appt on Thursday, and it looks like he will have his appendix removed next week. Then hooefully his health woes will be over, at least for the time bring. Since he retired at the end of 2012, he has had so many health issues, including four or five surgeries.
> Sue


Let's hope his health turns around with these things taken care of. It has to take its toll. Best to both of you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> This is just the project I have been looking for to work on as we drive across country starting the 25th or April. I would love to work on this and share with you....how about others...a little in between project??? Oh yes, I know...socks now, Christmas later...silly me...no one here want another WIP?????


I have that project saved, too, and keep peeking at it when scanning my Ravelry library. I would join in the project too. Already have some lovely green thread.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like.
> 
> I am leaning towards this one, as I like the border. With the lace and garter background it reminds me of Waiting For Rain,
> 
> ...


Lucky you! My choice would be seeds-to-flowers.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It really is freezing since Saturday nite. Sunday barely hit 35* mid-day and yesterday in the 20's all day. We have freezing cold till tomorrow and then only moderately warmer temps but I will be grateful for them. Hoping the forsythia holds up. Also the Giant hyacinths planted in the Fall were just beginning to peak thru the ground so hope they don't freeze along with the apples that began to bud.


It has warmed up here and we have all our patio pots planted. We are trying monarda this year in a few as the butterflies like them. I have one big pot dedicated to basil as my husband has banned it from the veggie garden. I think he hates it because I asked him to picks the flower buds one year when I went to idiot my mother for a week.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is great Karen. Since I got sick recently I had lost my appetite and so now that I am better I am working hard at 'No after dinner snack' It's been pretty easy but last night I had to really push the will power  Best of luck with your -5 pound goal
> 
> Thanks Jane I do agree.. it is lifestyle changes that have helped me.. and those didn't come until I have done every diet ever written LOL at some point some of that information had to become a lifestyle.. LOL


I am the queen of reading diet books, not necessarily following them. 😳 I just can't seem to stick with it and am now doing the lifestyle change like you and incorporating the good things from the ones I read. I do like Dr. Hyman's book because I feel more satisfied with his recommendations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I am definitely going to take it slower for the next couple of weeks. It was hard not to knit for a week.
> 
> Paul is doing better. He has his last PT session tomorrow, his last oncologist appt on Thursday, and it looks like he will have his appendix removed next week. Then hooefully his health woes will be over, at least for the time bring. Since he retired at the end of 2012, he has had so many health issues, including four or five surgeries.
> Sue


Glad to hear that Sue! Praying that this continues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like.
> 
> I am leaning towards this one, as I like the border. With the lace and garter background it reminds me of Waiting For Rain,
> 
> ...


They both look interesting, Sue, I can see the reference to WFR!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Books 1 and 2 are the most comprehensive and the stitch patterns are all written (no graphs). These are my most frequently used "go to books." I just wish that years ago I had been disciplined enough to save all the graphs I've transcribed, because I've certainly done a lot of them. Book 3 has graphs and, as far as lace is concerned, has singular motifs, insertions, etc. There are a number of representational lace motifs: hobby horse, bats, flowers, windmills, etc. This book is another one that I frequent. The Fourth book has some whole (finished) pieces, e.g., poncho, tablecloth, skirts, etc. But really is organized around an "in-depth" look at: 1) garter stitch manipulation, 2) mosaic samples (some very interesting), 3) lace samples, 4)cable samples. It also has a "new" stitch pattern section. This is a good book for understanding the use of specific types of knitting work. I tend to use it more for inspiration than as a go-to stitch pattern reference.
> 
> There is another Walker book which was published shortly after book 2 and before book 3 called "The Craft of Lace Knitting." I believe that this book contains the "lace" chapters from book 1 and book 2. I haven't compared this book to the others on a stitch by stitch basis, but it certainly looks like a complete reprint from the first two books and as with the first two all the stitch patterns are written out.
> 
> Walker's first book appeared the year after I finished high school and I bought it then in hardback form. That book and I have been companions for many, many years. Of course, as soon as I could I added her other books to my library. Over the years, I've added other publications of stitch patterns, but of all the books I have, only Walker's patterns still hold the title of "100% perfectly written" -- I've yet to find a mistake in one of them. That is quite an achievement!!!


What a wonderful in-depth review. I am going to look for the Craft of Lace Knitting and may get the 3rd book also...but must wait until I move...seems like it is the story right now. Only 20 days until we pull our for Gig Harbor...working on yard...plumber tearing out old bathroom, electricians rescuing my favorite chandelier which I must take with me and put in the new house. It goes with my dining room table. Can't wait until I can show you all pictures of the new house...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I really like Naked Gardening. Hoping DH's health settles after the operation.

Karen, thanks for the link to the designers page. She has such pretty patterns.

Thanks again to all concerning my pics.  

73


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, can't wait to see you pictures of the new house.  Sounds like your life is quite full right now. I like that Christmas tree also. I would probably try it. I hope to get my baby knitting done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> . Only 20 days until we pull our for Gig Harbor...working on yard...plumber tearing out old bathroom, electricians rescuing my favorite chandelier which I must take with me and put in the new house. It goes with my dining room table. Can't wait until I can show you all pictures of the new house...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Sometimes diets like these help get you started in the right direction.. sometimes they help your cravings to the point to where you no longer feel the need to over eat.. I wish you the best of luck... just please remember that when you go off of the Optifast that you need to eat right.. with a once in a while indulgence  because also with these kinds of diets the weight will come right back on in your sleep it seems  I have a dear friend right now battling this.. I think hers was Medifast and she did so great on it!! but now she has gained all and then some back.. last January (2015)we both joined a challenge to loose weight. I am a few pounds lighter now than when the challenge was over and she is a good 50+ pounds heavier and she has gone for walks every day  poor thing my heart goes out to her.. I told her how I do it but our bodies and mind have to be in the right place for it to stick.. I wish you all the best and it sounds like you have a great attitude and plan set in mind.. I think you will be great at this


Does your friend have a health coach via Take Shape for Life/Medifast, Ronie? This is the program we are using. Our coach is there through thick and thin and is helping with the transition phase so the weight does not come back on. I am sorry your friend is having so much trouble with this program. We love it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


He is taking such good care of them all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I think most people said the second. So, I asked my DH who was noncommittal, and then said I should get the one free and then buy the other. I think I said then I wasn't sure if I had enough yarn so he said well of course you have to get that too. I think he knows how to keep me happy.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Both lovely - I think that I prefer the 2nd one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, it is good that you keep a positive attitude, and it is great to be surrounded by a wonderful caring family. A good support system helps tremendously.

Sue 


RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, I feel like I have been put through an emotional ringer for the longest time. When I told my SIL about the health issues, she said I thought you would be more upset and that she would be a mess if it was her. I just said you know what it's just more crap piling on more crap, I'm just so used to it!!! I really surprise myself sometimes how I just pick myself up and off I go again. That's why I really appreciate all the good things in my life and I'm becoming quite numb towards the crap, because it just keeps trying to get me. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics, Linda. Well, he was just taking care of his stuffed animals.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thought you would like a smile. The first photo is a mid-morning shot; the second after he was supposed to be having a nap. Nanny is obviously incompetent to leave the barrier cream where he can get at it. He also covered all of his fluffy toys, the bed guard and duvet cover. He was so very pleased with himself and seemed to expect me to be pleased too as he picked up each stuffed animal to show me what he had done with a big smile on his face.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Belle.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! Just finished pinning out this baby shawl and thought I'd share. This is the first time, I've really soaked the wool before blocking (other attempts were with steam) and it stretched a bit more than I was looking for. Ended up being 29" x 27" and I was targetting 24". Oh well, a couple of extra inches isn't a problem. That hobbyhorse pattern is from Barbara Walker's Third book and I have always thought it was charming. Think I'll add a bit more ease around the corners on the next one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Karen. What a coincidence that you had used this pattern too.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I seem to distinctly remember doing this pattern first. Picture below.
> 
> I did it in acrylic...but didn't bother to block the blanket being man-made fiber. 4 x 5 panels was ambitious!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...DH ... said I should get the one free and then buy the other. I think I said then I wasn't sure if I had enough yarn so he said well of course you have to get that too. I think he knows how to keep me happy.


Smart man!
I think you should keep him.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like everyone is being so thoughtful of their choices these days. We need to be, don't we?

Ros and Belle, your knitting is amazing, as always! (I've added BW's books 3 & 4 to my library now.  )

Those little Christmas tree patterns look like a lot of fun.  I think that I saved them awhile ago. Now, there are a couple of shawls in the pattern library that weren't there before. :thumbup:

Prayers are being sent out to those dealing with health issues and hoping all is well.

Tanya, I'm glad you got your brakes fixed and hoping you get the job. That architect just doesn't know how good you are. :thumbup:

Bev and Ros, your outdoor shots are wonderful!!! 

The humid cold from Lake Superior was really penetrating. I couldn't get warm hardly all weekend, no matter how many layers I had on. I have been really tired, but starting to recuperate now. I will get photos posted soon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Smart man!
> I think you should keep him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Amber's Wrap by Edith Murphy
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/441/Issue441.php

Samphrey Cowl by Janine Le Cras
http://new.knotions.com/pattern/samphrey-cowl-janine-le-cras/
She has a number of free designs.

Bubble cowl by Deepika
http://new.knotions.com/pattern/bubble-cowl-deepika/

YTcr- Beginner Red Shawl by Emi Harrington
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ytcr--beginner-red-shawl


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Smart man!
> I think you should keep him.


Agreed!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, I sautéed those veggies and a potato too. I will have to try the turmeric too. Have always loved pea soup, but never understood why ham is added so much. It's like raisin bread. Nearly always it is found with cinnamon, but I like raisins without the cinnamon!
> 
> Sue


Forgot about potato in pea soup. Restaurants often do that, I just never do. I find the soup thick enough w/o it. I think ham was put in for a cheap meat meal--making the taste, fat and any protein stretch further. It just became common practice. Also our culture is so meat focused it is hard for many people to not add some kind of meat to their soups and stews. And yes, raisins and cinnamon the same thing. We can be such creatures of habit. :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I am definitely going to take it slower for the next couple of weeks. It was hard not to knit for a week.
> 
> Paul is doing better. He has his last PT session tomorrow, his last oncologist appt on Thursday, and it looks like he will have his appendix removed next week. Then hooefully his health woes will be over, at least for the time bring. Since he retired at the end of 2012, he has had so many health issues, including four or five surgeries.
> Sue


I hope all goes smoothly for him, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like.
> 
> I am leaning towards this one, as I like the border. With the lace and garter background it reminds me of Waiting For Rain,
> 
> ...


Well done on the winning a prize, Sue. I like both of them. Would be hard to choose which one to get, although I think I like the Seeds-to-Flowers best.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Smart man!
> I think you should keep him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am the queen of reading diet books, not necessarily following them. 😳 I just can't seem to stick with it and am now doing the lifestyle change like you and incorporating the good things from the ones I read. I do like Dr. Hyman's book because I feel more satisfied with his recommendations.


I do that with food and nutrition. I like to see what information is out there that sounds reasonable to do and try to incorporate into my diet and lifestyle. I agree that food is a lifestyle issue while dieting has proven disastrous. Making it a lifestyle has caused so much frustration and misery and doesn't stick long term. It seems learning healthy principles and figuring out how to apply them to my life is what holds. Making major changes is a challenge like learning to trust eating more fat but it does work to cut the sugar/carb cravings. But cookbooks are an obsession and the web has made this so accessible.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> What a wonderful in-depth review. I am going to look for the Craft of Lace Knitting and may get the 3rd book also...but must wait until I move...seems like it is the story right now. Only 20 days until we pull our for Gig Harbor...working on yard...plumber tearing out old bathroom, electricians rescuing my favorite chandelier which I must take with me and put in the new house. It goes with my dining room table. Can't wait until I can show you all pictures of the new house...


Twenty days will go by so fast. Why do you have to rip out a bathroom when you are leaving? I do understand taking your favorite light fixture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I think most people said the second. So, I asked my DH who was noncommittal, and then said I should get the one free and then buy the other. I think I said then I wasn't sure if I had enough yarn so he said well of course you have to get that too. I think he knows how to keep me happy.
> 
> Sue


How wonderful to have such a supportive partner. Do you recall any of the KP forums of women talking about ways they hide their yarns from partners? Some of them were very funny, but so sad that they felt they had to do that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like everyone is being so thoughtful of their choices these days. We need to be, don't we?
> 
> Ros and Belle, your knitting is amazing, as always! (I've added BW's books 3 & 4 to my library now.  )
> 
> ...


Well, glad you are back home and warming up. It was a very bitter period especially hard after a couple of weeks of wonderful Springtime. But know you had a great time. Cant wait to see your pics.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, congrats on winning a pattern. I liked both shawl patterns. The first would be a nice summer shawl and the second has such variety of stitches. I see your dh has really solved the problem and he definately is a keeper!!

Belle, thanks for all the info on the Walker books. I don't have them, but I have put them on my wish list now.

DFL, can't wait to see pictures of your new house. Hope you take and share pictures of your trip cross country too, if you can. 

Toni, hope you have gotten warmed up a little. It is chilly and windy here too, but at least no snow! Looking foward to seeing your pictures. 

I am on row 61 of chart c and d of the first sock. What an interesting way to do the gusset with the increases. This is new to me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm excited, my new yarn swift arrived today. The old one was an umbrella swift and the wood screw that holds it up finally stripped and would collapse. This one has 9 holes to adjust it for the size skein you have. The rotating base is on ball bearings and very smooth. My girlfriend and I shared the cost, which makes it really affordable, although this wasn't that expensive and seems well made.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Does your friend have a health coach via Take Shape for Life/Medifast, Ronie? This is the program we are using. Our coach is there through thick and thin and is helping with the transition phase so the weight does not come back on. I am sorry your friend is having so much trouble with this program. We love it.


I may have the name wrong but it is along the same lines as Medifast. There are challenges and with each challenge there are coaches and moderators. I found it very helpful even though I didn't do the program. I just ate what I felt was a good diet to follow.. all the tips and games was helpful. She just wasn't ready to change the lifestyle.. she has also done those celebrity diets.. like Slim Fast and the ones where you buy the meals for a month  I am terrible with names.. I keep reminding her to drink her water.. I swear that has helped me more than anything.. and I don't get that 'gaunt' look that some get when loosing due to illness or loosing to quickly. Also the girls don't dehydrate!!! a problem I have had before with fad diets..  So she does these diets and then goes right back to eating the way she was before.. she will figure it out one of these days


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It has warmed up here and we have all our patio pots planted. We are trying monarda this year in a few as the butterflies like them. I have one big pot dedicated to basil as my husband has banned it from the veggie garden. I think he hates it because I asked him to picks the flower buds one year when I went to idiot my mother for a week.


Ok I am sure you didn't just call her a idiot but I am really curious what word you meant there


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I am sure you didn't just call her a idiot but I am really curious what word you meant there


Oh gosh, and I try to read them before I hit send. Visit my mother. 😳


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know what your saying Sue.. I like apple scented candles but finding one that doesn't have cinnamon too is hard. and I just don't care for that smell  Paul is very understanding of your hobby.. My hubby is too... he one time said we need a bumper sticker that say's "I break for yarn stores"  of course I wouldn't put a bumper sticker on my car but he was being cute 

I look forward to seeing your new place too DFL! I have moved so many times and have hauled so many things with me all over the country..  it does make the new place seem more like home!

Caryn I bet your getting anxious to finish this chart!! I am on row 31  on both socks. It is such a pretty design I think it would be great on fingerless mits or even gloves  I'd even like it as a long cuff on a sleeve... and even though it is time consuming it is a lot of fun to knit!! 

Jane how is the Pincha coming? I still have to get back at mine.. I set it aside with 10 leaves and would really like to get it off the needles.. 

Toni I hope you are nice and warm now.. It is very nice here until the wind starts up.. then it has a bitter chill to it..

We could be breaking heat records this week... I hope the wind doesn't ruin it!! I'd like to go on a nice hike again this weekend.. I need to get stronger so I don't just sleep and work all Summer.. last year was brutal but this year I am no longer the new girl and do know quite a bit more about my job..LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ....Jane how is the Pincha coming?...


All I've done so far is create a project page. I had forgotten that I wanted beads for it. I am also running out of needles. I need to reserve a cable for the Winter Wonderland KAL - still waiting on my yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am on row 61 of chart c and d of the first sock. What an interesting way to do the gusset with the increases. This is new to me.


Caryn, it was to me also. I had never done a heel this way before, but it does work. 

Sue, your DH is a keeper!!

Barbara, that looks like a very neat swift.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I may have the name wrong but it is along the same lines as Medifast. There are challenges and with each challenge there are coaches and moderators. I found it very helpful even though I didn't do the program. I just ate what I felt was a good diet to follow.. all the tips and games was helpful. She just wasn't ready to change the lifestyle.. she has also done those celebrity diets.. like Slim Fast and the ones where you buy the meals for a month  I am terrible with names.. I keep reminding her to drink her water.. I swear that has helped me more than anything.. and I don't get that 'gaunt' look that some get when loosing due to illness or loosing to quickly. Also the girls don't dehydrate!!! a problem I have had before with fad diets..  So she does these diets and then goes right back to eating the way she was before.. she will figure it out one of these days


I have to agree. It is hard to change the lifestyle, but it sure has been worth it. I hope she gets it figured out, too.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Twenty days will go by so fast. Why do you have to rip out a bathroom when you are leaving? I do understand taking your favorite light fixture.


We're renting the house and it is the last room ... Was never remodeled so needs to be done.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

I have downloaded the pattern. Now to print it off and get to work on it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. Glad to have you join us.

Sue


Alma MacLean said:


> I have downloaded the pattern. Now to print it off and get to work on it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'm excited, my new yarn swift arrived today. The old one was an umbrella swift and the wood screw that holds it up finally stripped and would collapse. This one has 9 holes to adjust it for the size skein you have. The rotating base is on ball bearings and very smooth. My girlfriend and I shared the cost, which makes it really affordable, although this wasn't that expensive and seems well made.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good progress on the Socks so far Caryn and Ronie.  I am behind you on row 37 of chart A/B on the first sock. I will do the same charts for the second sock before venturing on to charts C/D.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Alma. Glad you are joining in.  We like pictures here. Please post progress pics. 

I am heading down the foot on my second sock. Home stretch!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I haven't even started.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue did you ever finish your gradient shawl? I know Tricia was working on one too!  only hers was a blanket. My memory lately has been the pits! LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

About 4 days to go...and I figured out one bookmark that I haven't worked before. 1st time you can work the bookmark without beads...you get to pick on the "teacher" for the bead additions to any of the options. I know all y'all have some spare beads...so color is what is available unless specific color theme is preferred --> you just won't be able to use the beaded work as a bookmark.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Had a hectic few days entertaining Natanael .It is better if he is in conversation rather than isolation .He is very hard work ,going home later then his brother is coming Friday .
Will try to remember what I Have read the last few days .
Alma ..i correspond ,spasmodically ,with someone from PEI .
Sue ..joining in with all the well wishers that your DH will soon be over this spell of illness .
Toni ..being so cold is miserable .Warming your tummy is apparently a good way of warming up so perhaps a heated wheat bag would be handy .
My 2nd sock has been on hold .Did the scarf of 2016 so hope to get going on the sock after the family go home .
What a wee scamp ,Linda .He is gorgeous though and would soon melt your heart
Scary brake situation Tanya .Glad they are mended and urge you to be safe .
Catch you all later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Alma MacLean said:


> I have downloaded the pattern. Now to print it off and get to work on it.


Welcome to the Lace Party, Alma! 
I didn't realize until I read Ann's post that you are from PEI - I live next door. 
(...except not at the moment because I am in France.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's the Free Spirit Scarf that I did for my neighbour - the darker colour is truer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> We're renting the house and it is the last room ... Was never remodeled so needs to be done.


Oh, you are renting the house to the new tenants. Now I understand. Makes sense to do a fresh clean up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Alma MacLean said:


> I have downloaded the pattern. Now to print it off and get to work on it.


Welcome Alma. Began the socks very late and am finding the pattern interesting. Lots of variety in the patterning which keeps it interesting but not difficult.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Tricia lately?
I PMed her here & on Ravelry a while ago & haven't heard back from her. I was thinking that she had run out of time near the end of the month & hoped that she would be back in April.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--your new swift looks great. I have that type of swift and generally like it. Just need to watch and keep the tail end from getting caught in the center. What brand is yours?

Caryn/Ronie--have gotten thru Clue 2 on both socks and began charts C/D on one sock. Am up to Row 59. The Instep pattern caught me by surprise and ran into a problem with the multiple moving cables on top of each other. Had to frog 4 rows and find it hard to see the stitches. Like Ronie my eyes start to blur and the color is on the darker side so it is a visual challenge and have to tink and work slower. Even picked up a cable needle to help keep the stitches clear. But am liking the pattern; it keeps the interest with all the changes. And I also like the way the gusset is looking and working.

I did get a response from a Ravelry person who has some yarn to sell me. Unfortunately it will put a delay in my finishing the pair but knowing more yarn is coming I will work whatever I have to the end and trust the new yarn is in fact the right dye lot. The kick is that I probably will need only a wee bit of extra yarn to finish.

Driving yesterday's 100 mile haul with the new brakes was a pleasure. Seems like this week I have 3 long distance drives so getting this work done was essential. 

Belle--that was a great review of BW's books. I have also had the same question about the difference betw them. Have seen only 2 of them that a friend has.

Jane--The Free Spirit scarf came out very well. I love its classic simplicity and is it a great scarf for men. I guess Tango has been spoiled with all the more intricate lovelies he has been modeling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--The Free Spirit scarf came out very well. I love its classic simplicity and is it a great scarf for men. ...


I was pleased with it - very easy knit, too.
So thanks to those who voted for this one when I was trying to decide on a pattern. 

Here is my April clue for the 2016 scarf - bit of a funny angle because I had it pinned to a cushion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's the Free Spirit Scarf that I did for my neighbour - the darker colour is truer.


It looks lovely, Jane I adore the photo of Tango!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was pleased with it - very easy knit, too.
> So thanks to those who voted for this one when I was trying to decide on a pattern.
> 
> Here is my April clue for the 2016 scarf - bit of a funny angle because I had it pinned to a cushion.


I like the way the beads are placed in this- your choice, Jane, or is that how it is designed?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks lovely, Jane I adore the photo of Tango!


Thank you, Julie 
Gotta love him!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the way the beads are placed in this- your choice, Jane, or is that how it is designed?


I made a slight change to March - added a bead to have one on either side of the "wave" & for April I cut back to half - which created the diagonal effect of the beads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I made a slight change to March - added a bead to have one on either side of the "wave" & for April I cut back to half - which created the diagonal effect of the beads.


I really like the diagonal placing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> Gotta love him!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like the diagonal placing!


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice, classic style scarf with simple elegance--at least I think so:

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/04/06/broken-garter-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Broken%20Garter%20Scarf%20|%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm excited, my new yarn swift arrived today. The old one was an umbrella swift and the wood screw that holds it up finally stripped and would collapse. This one has 9 holes to adjust it for the size skein you have. The rotating base is on ball bearings and very smooth. My girlfriend and I shared the cost, which makes it really affordable, although this wasn't that expensive and seems well made.


Interesting yarn swift Barbara. I like that it adjusts like that. Kind of looks like tinker toys. What is the brand?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--had also asked about Tricia last week and someone said she was doing socks on Ravelry. Hope she is okay. Of course it is Spring and she probably has more animal/farm duties to deal with, too. Hope that is it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn I bet your getting anxious to finish this chart!! I am on row 31  on both socks. It is such a pretty design I think it would be great on fingerless mits or even gloves  I'd even like it as a long cuff on a sleeve... and even though it is time consuming it is a lot of fun to knit!!


Well I did finish the chart and started the heel turn, but got interrupted and will have to finish tonight! Then I will do sock 2 up to that point. It would make a pretty design for mitts too and I agree it is a fun knit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, it was to me also. I had never done a heel this way before, but it does work.
> 
> Sue, your DH is a keeper!!
> 
> Barbara, that looks like a very neat swift.


Ah, good to know that it does work :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Alma MacLean said:


> I have downloaded the pattern. Now to print it off and get to work on it.


Welcome, Alma. You will enjoy doing it :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good progress on the Socks so far Caryn and Ronie.  I am behind you on row 37 of chart A/B on the first sock. I will do the same charts for the second sock before venturing on to charts C/D.


Thanks Melanie. Good progress on yours too. I am doing that system of finishing each chart for both socks too.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party, Alma!
> I didn't realize until I read Ann's post that you are from PEI - I live next door.
> (...except not at the moment because I am in France.)


Nice to meet a neighbour although Newfoundland is the only province I haven't been too. I hear it is beautiful but at this stage in my life I probably will never see it. Enjoy your trip to France.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, glad you are enjoying your time with your grandkids. 

Beautiful scarf Jane. I am sure your neighbor will love it. Tango is too funny. That is a great shot of him. He looks very shiny too! 
Your April section of the BON scarf looks great too. I like how your beads turned out and that yarn really is so dainty!

Tanya, sounds like you are making good progress on the socks too and I am so glad you were able to get the yarn so you won't have to worry about not being able to complete them! 

Have not heard from Tricia. Hope she's okay too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Alma MacLean said:


> I have downloaded the pattern. Now to print it off and get to work on it.


Welcome to the Lace Party, Alma! We are so glad you are here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks lovely, Jane I adore the photo of Tango!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

The last that I heard from Tricia, a while ago now, was that if her ipad was not able to be repaired she would not be able to be on the internet. She said she would really miss us.

The Broken Gartar Scarf is very nice, Tanya.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love your Free Spirit. I think Tango prefers the brighter colors.  Love his picture and how healthy he looks. Your BON scarf is great also. As soon as I get my socks done, I will be playing catch up with my BON. 

Aw, Toni, sorry to hear that about Tricia. We will miss her. Losing the net would be hard. How did it ever become so important?

Tanya, sounds like you are doing well with your socks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! Bev, for finishing one sock.

Welcome Alma!

Hope you can get a nap or a cuppa in between boys Ann.

Love that photo of Tango Jane! And the scarf looks good too 

Good news on getting additional yarn Tanya. Mine was a perfect match.

Hope all is well with Tricia. I was wondering if there was an equipment issue. Maybe she will get to check in occasionally to say hi from someone else's computer.

I am beat up from pole class last night but exercise soreness is good  And I finished charts A/B for sock #1. I'll start working on those charts for sock #2 today at lunch. I had to fix a dropped stitch way down about ten rows. It really bugs me when the counts come out ok but there is still a dropped stitch. Means I made two mistakes? Or I cannot count to 16 and 17? (I am using DPN's) Oh well, all in the learning process, and at least I found it *before* wearing the socks. Yes, I know that problem first hand, lol.

Hope all have a good day / night,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Free Spirit is gorgeous, Jane, even if Tango thinks it is boring :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I was pleased with it - very easy knit, too.
> So thanks to those who voted for this one when I was trying to decide on a pattern.
> 
> Here is my April clue for the 2016 scarf - bit of a funny angle because I had it pinned to a cushion.


I am going to finish mine this afternoon. I have been busy as DS has been visiting for a few days. Great to see him.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever knit the Fish Lips Kiss Heel? We had a very good presentation on it at my Knitting Guild meeting last night. They are starting a sock KAL. I hadn't been planning on participating as my wrist is still healing. However, I did have my foot measured and a foot pattern made up. Overnight, I decided I might try it after all, as all that has to be done before the next meeting in four weeks is the toe section, so I could wait a while before starting.

I went ahead and bought the pattern. You can't beat the price of $1 for sixteen pages of instructions.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397298-2.html#8920926

Thought I would share this Crocheted Beauty in case you didn't see it.

The first picture is Frida's Flowers, A current CAL that just started yesterday.

The second is a picture of Lily Pond..it is a past CAL and the finished pattern is available.

I love the first one best, but the flower motifs in Lily Pond are also great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well thanks to everyone for their favourite. Think I will go ahead and BOGO.

Sue


Ronie said:


> this is why I didn't put beads in Aprils block ... I have 1 tube of these beads and as much as I want to get another one I don't have it yet and I don't want to take a chance of one end being heavier than the other
> 
> Your so funny Melanie... it reminded me of some of those knitting/blond jokes.. LOL
> 
> Well it looks like most of us like the same pattern.. of course Sue it is up to you.. it's your prize  and no matter which one you choose you will do a great job with it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Jane. I am sure your neighbour loves it. Interesting reaction of Tango. Did you disturb his nap?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here's the Free Spirit Scarf that I did for my neighbour - the darker colour is truer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> All I've done so far is create a project page. I had forgotten that I wanted beads for it. I am also running out of needles. I need to reserve a cable for the Winter Wonderland KAL - still waiting on my yarn.


Oh boy sounds like your busy busy busy... it won't be going anywhere  and who knows you might find another project for the yarn that you like better  I wish I had saved my handpainted yarn for this one... but that is the way it goes... for me anyway.. once I use a yarn for something I find something else I would of preferred to use it for LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Alma MacLean said:


> I have downloaded the pattern. Now to print it off and get to work on it.


it is a beautiful pattern... it took a little bit for me to get started.... but now it is one of those patterns that I just don't want to put down...  Unfortunately my eyes have other ideas and when they start to blur over I know its time to give them a rest  I look forward to seeing your socks... we love in progress pics too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No, I haven't even started.
> 
> Sue


 well it will be there when you are ready for it.. you have had a lot going on and the SW seems to be quite a project even for a expert like you  I hope your wrist is getting back to normal!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Bev, for finishing one sock.
> 
> Welcome Alma!
> 
> ...


Good for you on exercising but what is a pole class?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397298-2.html#8920926
> 
> Thought I would share this Crocheted Beauty in case you didn't see it.
> 
> ...


They are really pretty. I can't imagine being able to do them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Interesting yarn swift Barbara. I like that it adjusts like that. Kind of looks like tinker toys. What is the brand?


Thanks Tanya and Karen, it does look like tinker toys doesn't it? I'll keep an eye on the tail, good tip. I got it at an Etsy shop called Katerina Collection. I did like that it was made in the USA.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love the Free Spirit and your pictures are great...I love the one with Tango of course.. he has such pretty white teeth!!!  I also love the ladies... are they yours or a sculpture? They are very unusual and beautiful 
Your Bon turned out amazing.. I saw it in the Doghouse and I'm glad I did.. I get the count off and wasn't quite sure about it.. then I saw yours and knew that the count was between the markers  (I mark after and before my 4 end stitches)

That is great news about the sock yarn Tanya .. it is great that she was willing to sell and that you actually found it there.. I have never looked at other's stash's in ravelry.. 
It is also nice that the driving is better now.. you do have a lot of miles to cover!

Great tip Ann... I would of never thought to put a heated pad on my tummy to warm up.. I keep a heating pad next to my seat in the family room... I'll remember that next time I am freezing 
You have a great responsibility with Nathaneal. I am sure he treasures you and your time spent together.. my son's name is Nathaniel.. different spelling... I never knew there were different ways to spell it... we call him Nathan or Bubba...LOL I hope you have an enjoyable time with the brother too 

Looks like great progress with the socks!! I look forward to you modeling them Bev!! (hint hint)


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I need some serious knitting instruction for the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree- : (preferably AFTER the 23 April date)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/larisa-valeeva-designs/patterns


Thank you for the links! Really different ornaments.

Elly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good for you on exercising but what is a pole class?


I'm going to guess our Melanie is doing a pole dance class...  she is a multi-talented lady


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the links to the CAL DFL!! I love those motifs and they do look great done up in a blanket.. or the bag!  it would be very sweet in a little girls room!

I have seen the Fish Lips Heel before thanks Sue for the heads up on it... I am sure I have a dollar left on a card somewhere... and today is payday!! YAY... 

I see where the cloudborn yarn is on sale on craftsy again!! I have to tell you this is the best yarn... I dropped a stitch and didn't notice until I came around again... and there it was just waiting to be picked up.. instead of running... it also is a dream to knit with.. so I think I will try a few of there yarns.. the one I am using now is the 'sock twist' one.. and they have others.. if the others are just as nice I may switch from Knit Picks to their yarn!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--have been wanting to try the FLK heel for some time now. Bought the pattern and saved the blog with all its great sock fitting information but have not used it yet. Maybe next sock round will do it. Others on KP speak well of it.

Bev--so agree about computers. Was just thinking yesterday that it would just about shut my life down without the internet and email. Now that is a scarey statement to have to make. :| 

Socks are moving along rapidly and if I had an afternoon would finish one of them. Am hoping the sock resource comes thru but right now am weighing the yarn as I go so if I have to get a mismatched dye lot it will stay hidden in the toes. One sock is done thru Clue 2 and the other just finished Clue 3:


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very nice, classic style scarf with simple elegance--at least I think so:
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/04/06/broken-garter-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Broken%20Garter%20Scarf%20|%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


Thanks for the link! I want to do some scarves for the woman's shelter but I also want to do some that would be good for boys. This is perfect!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Two lovely pieces Jane .I hope dear Tango gets treats despite appearing fed up with the whole procedure .He is a handsome hound .
Good progress Tanya .
I thought it looked like meccano Barbara .
The boys changed places so my expected break did not arrive but this one is so much easier and at 9 can get on doing stuff .I am going to set him off on some weaving with a very small loom after we have walked the dog.
Hope you managed a day off Ronie and you picked up your pay .
One of my gds does pole dancing Melanie .Barbara ,it is a pole which goes up from the floor and is used for different moves ...I think they are used in strip clubs .(Perhaps Melanie has a side to her life which she keeps quiet about !)&#128521;
Most of my yarn on Ravelry is down as not for sale .I am slowly changing it incase someone needs something . Not very clever at using Ravelry but am trying to improve .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I'm excited, my new yarn swift arrived today. The old one was an umbrella swift and the wood screw that holds it up finally stripped and would collapse. This one has 9 holes to adjust it for the size skein you have. The rotating base is on ball bearings and very smooth. My girlfriend and I shared the cost, which makes it really affordable, although this wasn't that expensive and seems well made.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here's the Free Spirit Scarf that I did for my neighbour - the darker colour is truer.


What a fabulous pic of Tango!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was pleased with it - very easy knit, too.
> So thanks to those who voted for this one when I was trying to decide on a pattern.
> 
> Here is my April clue for the 2016 scarf - bit of a funny angle because I had it pinned to a cushion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good for you on exercising but what is a pole class?


A stripper pole dance class. I take the more athletic side of it as opposed to the bump and grind classes, lol. If you go to youtube and search for pole dance competitions (emphasis on competition, else you don't know what you will see, lol) you will see what I am learning. Lots of climbing (my local studio has 14' or 16' poles, need to measure) and hanging upside down. Quite a core workout.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great socks, Tanya. I have to agree with you about the internet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good distinctions. My son/DIL were so restrictive out of fear that my gd has a social shyness that is so opposite of how I raised my kids. But they pay scant attention to other important things like mean behavior. They clearly read the wrong parenting books!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I am definitely going to take it slower for the next couple of weeks. It was hard not to knit for a week.
> 
> Paul is doing better. He has his last PT session tomorrow, his last oncologist appt on Thursday, and it looks like he will have his appendix removed next week. Then hooefully his health woes will be over, at least for the time bring. Since he retired at the end of 2012, he has had so many health issues, including four or five surgeries.
> Sue


It is such a shame when retirement is blighted like that when what you want is to relax and enjoy life. Hope all goes well for your hubby.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I won a pattern in a Ravelry prize draw. I have narrowed it down to two Ireally like.
> 
> I am leaning towards this one, as I like the border. With the lace and garter background it reminds me of Waiting For Rain,
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your win, Sue. Nice patterns but I especially like the first.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, your socks are looking great. Hoping to have my last sock done in a few days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> He is taking such good care of them all.


He is a sweetie when he isn't being a little devil - sometimes both at the same time. Life isn't boring with a toddler around.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I think most people said the second. So, I asked my DH who was noncommittal, and then said I should get the one free and then buy the other. I think I said then I wasn't sure if I had enough yarn so he said well of course you have to get that too. I think he knows how to keep me happy.
> 
> Sue


A man to treasure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm excited, my new yarn swift arrived today. The old one was an umbrella swift and the wood screw that holds it up finally stripped and would collapse. This one has 9 holes to adjust it for the size skein you have. The rotating base is on ball bearings and very smooth. My girlfriend and I shared the cost, which makes it really affordable, although this wasn't that expensive and seems well made.


It looks like a good swift, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's the Free Spirit Scarf that I did for my neighbour - the darker colour is truer.


Such a good photo of Tango. He looks as though he is laughing with you. Nice scarf too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very nice, classic style scarf with simple elegance--at least I think so:
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/04/06/broken-garter-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Broken%20Garter%20Scarf%20|%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


That is rather nice, Tanya. Would be good for a man too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Has anyone ever knit the Fish Lips Kiss Heel? We had a very good presentation on it at my Knitting Guild meeting last night. They are starting a sock KAL. I hadn't been planning on participating as my wrist is still healing. However, I did have my foot measured and a foot pattern made up. Overnight, I decided I might try it after all, as all that has to be done before the next meeting in four weeks is the toe section, so I could wait a while before starting.
> 
> I went ahead and bought the pattern. You can't beat the price of $1 for sixteen pages of instructions.
> 
> ...


I really like it , Sue and also like using the method for the toe box of toe up socks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> They are really pretty. I can't imagine being able to do them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--have been wanting to try the FLK heel for some time now. Bought the pattern and saved the blog with all its great sock fitting information but have not used it yet. Maybe next sock round will do it. Others on KP speak well of it.
> 
> Bev--so agree about computers. Was just thinking yesterday that it would just about shut my life down without the internet and email. Now that is a scarey statement to have to make. :|
> 
> Socks are moving along rapidly and if I had an afternoon would finish one of them. Am hoping the sock resource comes thru but right now am weighing the yarn as I go so if I have to get a mismatched dye lot it will stay hidden in the toes. One sock is done thru Clue 2 and the other just finished Clue 3:


Looking good, Tanya. I have managed to cast on and do the rib of the first sock.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's the Free Spirit Scarf that I did for my neighbour - the darker colour is truer.


It's really lovely, Jane, and so great to see Tango!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was pleased with it - very easy knit, too.
> So thanks to those who voted for this one when I was trying to decide on a pattern.
> 
> Here is my April clue for the 2016 scarf - bit of a funny angle because I had it pinned to a cushion.


It looks great, Jane! I finished mine the other day and need to get a photo taken.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well I did finish the chart and started the heel turn, but got interrupted and will have to finish tonight! Then I will do sock 2 up to that point. It would make a pretty design for mitts too and I agree it is a fun knit.


I'm doing mine TAAT on 2 circulars and am just beginning charts C and D. This will be an interesting way to do the heel. Looking forward to trying something new.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Have not heard from Tricia. Hope she's okay too.


I hope she's okay, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party, Alma! We are so glad you are here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Has anyone ever knit the Fish Lips Kiss Heel? We had a very good presentation on it at my Knitting Guild meeting last night. They are starting a sock KAL. I hadn't been planning on participating as my wrist is still healing. However, I did have my foot measured and a foot pattern made up. Overnight, I decided I might try it after all, as all that has to be done before the next meeting in four weeks is the toe section, so I could wait a while before starting.
> 
> I went ahead and bought the pattern. You can't beat the price of $1 for sixteen pages of instructions.
> 
> ...


I haven't used it yet (but did purchase the pattern), but I have a couple of friends who have used and think it's great. I'll give it a try one of these days. 

Glad your wrist is healing, but definitely continue to take it slowly with your knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--have been wanting to try the FLK heel for some time now. Bought the pattern and saved the blog with all its great sock fitting information but have not used it yet. Maybe next sock round will do it. Others on KP speak well of it.
> 
> Bev--so agree about computers. Was just thinking yesterday that it would just about shut my life down without the internet and email. Now that is a scarey statement to have to make. :|
> 
> Socks are moving along rapidly and if I had an afternoon would finish one of them. Am hoping the sock resource comes thru but right now am weighing the yarn as I go so if I have to get a mismatched dye lot it will stay hidden in the toes. One sock is done thru Clue 2 and the other just finished Clue 3:


Your socks are looking great, Tanya!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> A stripper pole dance class. I take the more athletic side of it as opposed to the bump and grind classes, lol. If you go to youtube and search for pole dance competitions (emphasis on competition, else you don't know what you will see, lol) you will see what I am learning. Lots of climbing (my local studio has 14' or 16' poles, need to measure) and hanging upside down. Quite a core workout.


I thought that was what it might be, but you never know. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It looks like a good swift, Barbara.


I tried it yesterday and really liked how it operated.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Socks coming along nicely Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--had also asked about Tricia last week and someone said she was doing socks on Ravelry...


She would have seen my PM, then. Also - I checked her posts & there hasn't been anything for a long while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Alma MacLean said:


> ...Enjoy your trip to France.


Thank you, Alma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Beautiful scarf Jane. I am sure your neighbor will love it.


He is tickled to death with it.


> Your April section of the BON scarf looks great too. I like how your beads turned out and that yarn really is so dainty!


Thank you, Caryn. This yarn is so nice to knit with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your Free Spirit.


Thank you, Bev 


> I think Tango prefers the brighter colors.


Might be 


> Your BON scarf is great also. As soon as I get my socks done, I will be playing catch up with my BON. ...


Thank you - it won't take long to catch up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Love that photo of Tango Jane! And the scarf looks good too


Thanks, Melanie 
He has a different expression every time.


> Or I cannot count to 16 and 17?...


I suffer from a similar affliction - different # every time I count.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Free Spirit is gorgeous, Jane, even if Tango thinks it is boring :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
I will have to get clicking & let him model something more complex.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks great, Jane. I am sure your neighbour loves it. Interesting reaction of Tango. Did you disturb his nap?


Thank you, Sue
Well - you know dogs - everything is an interruption to his nap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...but that is the way it goes... for me anyway.. once I use a yarn for something I find something else I would of preferred to use it for LOL


I know what you mean but this one is reserved.
I've shown it to several friends & they are all in love with the pattern & yarn - so not a problem to find someone to give it to.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just thought I would show you what I have cast on for my car project. Another Summer Lime. It is lying on the dress I will use it with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love the Free Spirit and your pictures are great...I love the one with Tango of course.. he has such pretty white teeth!!!  I also love the ladies... are they yours or a sculpture? They are very unusual and beautiful


Thank you, Ronie 
The ladies are wooden sculptures that my friend gave me - I use them as book ends. She worked for 6 years in Madagascar & has all kinds of things like this. All of their belongings were shipped back so she took advantage of it. She also spent a lot of money on local creations to help them along.
She had a similar stint on Île-de-la-Réunion & Morocco as well.


> Your Bon turned out amazing..


Thanks  I am glad that it helped you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Socks are moving along rapidly...


They are looking great, Tanya 
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Two lovely pieces Jane .


Thank you, Ann 


> I hope dear Tango gets treats despite appearing fed up with the whole procedure .


I don't give him many treats - although lately with the drugs, he is always checking his bowl so he has been treated more often.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Such a good photo of Tango. He looks as though he is laughing with you. Nice scarf too.


Thanks, Linda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just thought I would show you what I have cast on for my car project. Another Summer Lime. It is lying on the dress I will use it with.


It is going to be very pretty!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you were able to find that dropped stitch and fix it Melanie. It is strange how that count thing happens. 
Good for you to be able to do that pole dancing! Climbing poles and ropes was always an impossibility for me. Guess I just have a soft core

How nice you had a visit from your son Norma. 

I also have the FLK heel pattern, but have never gotten to it. I always do like how it looks when I see it on n finished projects. On my to get to someday list. 

Those crochet motifs are just stunning DFL. I enjoyed looking at them. 

Your sock looks great Tanya. It looks like you got it to fit just right. 
I am at the same place as you. I think I will take a break and do the April portion of BON now. 

Looking foward to seeing your 2 socks together Bev. It really is a great pattern. 

Pam, I did enjoy seeing the heel develop doing it this new for me way. 
Looking foward to seeing your April BON.

Bev, the new summer lime is such a nice color for spring. It goes really nicely with that dress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely, Jane, and so great to see Tango!


Thank you, Pam 
I hope Tango's energy remains up as I wean him from the high dose. He hopped the wall today while my husband was chopping wood. I didn't think he was able to do it anymore because his hind legs don't seem as stable. I was gone so he might have been looking for me - extra motivation.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane! I finished mine the other day and need to get a photo taken.


Thanks, Pam - looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Another Summer Lime. ...


Lovely colourway - looking forward to seeing you model it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to be very pretty!


THanks, Julie and Caryn.  I really like these colors. 

Caryn, your socks are looking great!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely colourway - looking forward to seeing you model it.


Thanks, Jane. It is such an easy knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is Clue 1 of Boo's latest MKAL - Danse Macabre. I have done an extra rep according to Boo's suggestion - since I have extra yarn & want to use it up. The little irregular spots are the beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Clue 3 of one sock ...


It looks great, Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It looks great, Caryn!


It certainly does, lovely rich pink.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Clue 1 of Boo's latest MKAL - Danse Macabre. I have done an extra rep according to Boo's suggestion - since I have extra yarn & want to use it up. The little irregular spots are the beads.


Looks like a crescent forming?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like a crescent forming?


Yes - one of her favourite constructions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a limited time 
Rosa by Emma Fassio
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosa-20

Leaf It Up! Cowl by Nidhi Kansal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-it-up-cowl

Chromatism by Jen Zeyen
http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/04/06/chromatism-a-free-knit-pattern/

Silver Cardigan by Kristiina Temin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-cardigan


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love your colorway and yarn on your MKAL. Interesting in where it goes from here.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good looking socks. Love the color.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Just thought I would show you what I have cast on for my car project. Another Summer Lime. It is lying on the dress I will use it with.


Great combo, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Your socks are looking great,Caryn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Great combo, Bev!


Thanks, Elizabeth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> Thanks for the link! I want to do some scarves for the woman's shelter but I also want to do some that would be good for boys. This is perfect!


Glad it works for you. Thought some folks would be able to use it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - one of her favourite constructions.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who commented on my socks. Am way too tired to think straight right now and remember everyone.

Caryn--your red sock is terrific. I see you used the beads. Nice.

Bev--Looks like another good shrug (either shoulder will do) (lol).

Just rec'd my last yarn order of cashmere from China. Now what to do with it all.

Melanie--that pole dancing is quite some athletic trial. you are definitely our jock in residence here. Wonderful that your body lets you perform like this.

Alma/Jane--Where/what is PEI? I gather it is in Canada but don't recognize the initials.

Toni--hope you have had a good day to rest and warm up.

Jane--your crescent MKAL is looking good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad you were able to find that dropped stitch and fix it Melanie. It is strange how that count thing happens.
> Good for you to be able to do that pole dancing! Climbing poles and ropes was always an impossibility for me. Guess I just have a soft core
> 
> How nice you had a visit from your son Norma.
> ...


Your socks are looking good


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> They are looking great, Tanya
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start on your Summer Lime Bev.

I do like those red socks Caryn.

I see a blue moon Jane 

Stepping in here: PEI is Prince Edward Island.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start on your Summer Lime Bev.
> 
> I do like those red socks Caryn.
> 
> ...


Duh!!!! thank you Melanie. Brain hit a dead spot on this one.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally learned how to cancel the flash glare from my camera...though I did have to change the main AA batteries tonight.

I have to put my camera on indoor and manual before the flash quits going off. I have two lamps and a greenish-blue shirt I used for color contrast. No reason for unwarranted use of flash! I'll be posting email to jscaplen in a day or so with some of my progress.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> I hope Tango's energy remains up as I wean him from the high dose. He hopped the wall today while my husband was chopping wood. I didn't think he was able to do it anymore because his hind legs don't seem as stable. I was gone so he might have been looking for me - extra motivation.


That definitely could have been his motivation. I'm glad he's doing so much better.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Bev. I am sure you will be finished it in no time.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Just thought I would show you what I have cast on for my car project. Another Summer Lime. It is lying on the dress I will use it with.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Socks looking good, Tanya.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, your sock is looking good.

Sue is


sisu said:


> Glad you were able to find that dropped stitch and fix it Melanie. It is strange how that count thing happens.
> Good for you to be able to do that pole dancing! Climbing poles and ropes was always an impossibility for me. Guess I just have a soft core
> 
> How nice you had a visit from your son Norma.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, your DM is looking good. It's good that you can do extra reps to use up your yarn.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is Clue 1 of Boo's latest MKAL - Danse Macabre. I have done an extra rep according to Boo's suggestion - since I have extra yarn & want to use it up. The little irregular spots are the beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, I did enjoy seeing the heel develop doing it this new for me way.
> Looking foward to seeing your April BON.


Your sock is looking great! That heel looks good. I'm on round 46.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to be very pretty!


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Clue 1 of Boo's latest MKAL - Danse Macabre. I have done an extra rep according to Boo's suggestion - since I have extra yarn & want to use it up. The little irregular spots are the beads.


It looks good, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Caryn, Sue and Pam on the Summer Lime. It's such a fun and easy knit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am progressing slowly with my SW. Am taking breaks between the rows. Just a couple more rows of leaves and then the mesh takes over. Haven't found any more mistakes lately, although a couple of the stitch counts are missing and one seems to be wrong, but they are not impacting my knitting really, although I am counting every half patterned row, as I really don't want to tink any more.

I have been knitting on Beach Memories as a break from SW and just have the edging rows left to do. Hopefully blocking will stretch out the dropped stitches.It certainly is very bright and I am giving it to my GD, Jacinta, as she really likes bright colours.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am progressing slowly with my SW. Am taking breaks between the rows. Just a couple more rows of leaves and then the mesh takes over. Haven't found any more mistakes lately, although a couple of the stitch counts are missing and one seems to be wrong, but they are not impacting my knitting really, although I am counting every half patterned row, as I really don't want to tink any more.
> 
> I have been knitting on Beach Memories as a break from SW and just have the edging rows left to do. Hopefully blocking will stretch out the dropped stitches.It certainly is very bright and I am giving it to my GD, Jacinta, as she really likes bright colours.
> 
> Sue


That's going to be really pretty, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Definitely a riot of color Sue 

Tanya, I like PEI mussels so I have a bit of an 'in' so to speak. 

Not much knitting tonight, DH and I went out to dinner and then grocery shopping. I did work on my 'use up the stash' shawl while watching TV - a simple triangle in garter stitch that will have a lace border. I have some balls of sock yarn that are too busy for lace shawls and not necessarily what I want color-wise for socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am progressing slowly with my SW. Am taking breaks between the rows. Just a couple more rows of leaves and then the mesh takes over. Haven't found any more mistakes lately, although a couple of the stitch counts are missing and one seems to be wrong, but they are not impacting my knitting really, although I am counting every half patterned row, as I really don't want to tink any more.
> 
> I have been knitting on Beach Memories as a break from SW and just have the edging rows left to do. Hopefully blocking will stretch out the dropped stitches.It certainly is very bright and I am giving it to my GD, Jacinta, as she really likes bright colours.
> 
> Sue


Bright, yes, but it looks good!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Just thought I would show you what I have cast on for my car project. Another Summer Lime. It is lying on the dress I will use it with.


Those two are going to make a stunning assemble :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is a great looking sock. I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Clue 1 of Boo's latest MKAL - Danse Macabre. I have done an extra rep according to Boo's suggestion - since I have extra yarn & want to use it up. The little irregular spots are the beads.


Looking grand :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, Beach Memories is lovely and colourful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your colorway and yarn on your MKAL. Interesting in where it goes from here.


Thank you, Bev 
At this point it is reminding me of Waiting for Rain but the next clue will start the lace. I had hoped to get at it last night but didn't have time. It is raining out now so I have a good excuse to knit. Oops - oh, no, I see blue sky! Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Alma/Jane--Where/what is PEI? I gather it is in Canada but don't recognize the initials.


It is Prince Edward Island - home of Anne of Green Gables. Here is a map that shows the Atlantic Provinces - but strangely enough not the Maritime provinces because when that term was coined, Newfoundland wasn't a part of Canada - little known fact.


> Jane--your crescent MKAL is looking good.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I see a blue moon Jane ...


I am wondering what that means for me: Once in a blue moon, I'll finish one of Boo's MKALs on time??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, your DM is looking good. It's good that you can do extra reps to use up your yarn.


Thanks, Sue.
Boo wasn't sure about yarn consumption but hers was 760y/100g & mine is 940y/100g. She figures that it should be fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am progressing slowly with my SW.


My progress is also slow - I am trying to get in a row a day - nearing the end of chart 6 - now just over 600 stitches on the needle.


> I have been knitting on Beach Memories as a break from SW and just have the edging rows left to do. Hopefully blocking will stretch out the dropped stitches.It certainly is very bright and I am giving it to my GD, Jacinta, as she really likes bright colours.


I am sure your GD will love it - definitely a bright colourway - just right with this pattern. It should open fine in blocking. I knit SusannaIC's Sirenia which has a lot of dropped stitches similar to this & it opened up nicely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Looking grand :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just thought I would show you what I have cast on for my car project. Another Summer Lime. It is lying on the dress I will use it with.


They will look lovely together, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad you were able to find that dropped stitch and fix it Melanie. It is strange how that count thing happens.
> Good for you to be able to do that pole dancing! Climbing poles and ropes was always an impossibility for me. Guess I just have a soft core
> 
> How nice you had a visit from your son Norma.
> ...


Looking really good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Clue 1 of Boo's latest MKAL - Danse Macabre. I have done an extra rep according to Boo's suggestion - since I have extra yarn & want to use it up. The little irregular spots are the beads.


Pretty colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Double post - got impatient.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Pretty colours.


Thank you, Linda
Funny, though, the colours match very closely those in the placeholder pic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--sure admire your patience with SW. Aside from the complication of the pattern itself, there are all the errors with which you had to contend. 

Your Beach Memories looks like a fun piece, perfect colors for a young person. I am sure the drop stitches will block out flat. Cannot imagine the designer not allowing enough give in the fabric for this to happen.

Jane--Love the map you sent. Don't know if I ever really looked closely at the exact relationship of all those States/Provinces. For example always pictured Maine south of Nova Scotia and New Brunswick with the St. Lawrence the national divide. Far from being nationalistic,and just looking at the geography, I am curious as to how New Brunswick and Nova Scotia became part of Canada? Was it a French/English divide? There are usually stories about how borders got created.

Melanie--I can understand you liking the PEI mussels. Years ago when camping in Maine, I recall walking out to an island when tide was low and collecting mussels for dinner. They were a big item along with lobsters for that region. I think we were around Bar Harbor, Me. It was beautiful area and great to be able to eat off the land, or waters as the case was.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great start Jane and good news you have knitting time but does Tango mind the rain ? 
Sure GD will love the bright knitting Sue .Bet you are frustrated not being able to do too much .SL has pretty shades Bev and tones well with the dress.
Know about the tiredness Tanya .Just can't get going while having one of the boys . Can't be bothered picking up the pattern even but will have time while you are all getting tatting .Samuel is on the Wii so I am taking advantage of a peaceful moment .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Great start Jane and good news you have knitting time but does Tango mind the rain ?
> Sure GD will love the bright knitting Sue .Bet you are frustrated not being able to do too much .SL has pretty shades Bev and tones well with the dress.
> Know about the tiredness Tanya .Just can't get going while having one of the boys . Can't be bothered picking up the pattern even but will have time while you are all getting tatting .Samuel is on the Wii so I am taking advantage of a peaceful moment .


Our elder gs got interested in the wii this time but he needed a competitor so I played too. Enjoy your peaceful moment. I did no knitting at all while the boys were here, it just wasn't worth the mistakes I knew I would make after brain scrambling days.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev, Jane, Julie, Belle, Elizabeth,Tanya, Barbara,Melanie,Sue, Pam, Norma for your kind comments on sock progress. 

Jane, guess Tango is feeling better if he managed to jump a fence! Sure glad he didn't hurt himself. 
Love your new start on the shawl. Nice gray and blue color mix. What is the bead color? 

Love the yarn you are using for Beach Memories, Sue. Bet your granddaughter will love it. It seems like a quick knit. I have that pattern too and now I am tempted to get it on the needles as well. Just have to find some colorful yarn


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, I'm here, I'm here....only 14 days to go before we are all packed...we actually leave town on the 25th, but must have everything packed by the end of day on the 21st...wow, you know that you have planned and taken 2 months to move...but there are so many things we have not packed because we need to cook and "live" while we are still in the house.

Anyway, I am way, way behind on reading, but I have this question and it won't wait....well, at least it is important to me right now...

I am trying to get a list of all the lovely "leaf-short-row-shawl-wallhanging-lovely-thingys" that use short rows. I know I have some saved, but alas, didn't put them in the correct folders, so if you have a favorite, please put it on the LP so I can collect them into one list.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385812-1.html

My motive for this.....I want to learn this method of short rows and add some fun lace to it.

So if I'm crazy, you'll have to find "help" for me in WA, because there isn't enough time to "fix" me before we move....LOL...

Take care and I WILL try to catch up, promise...

(can you tell I am panicking here at the last minute???)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Love the map you sent. ... I am curious as to how New Brunswick and Nova Scotia became part of Canada? Was it a French/English divide? There are usually stories about how borders got created.


Well, they *are* connected physically to the rest of Canada. As for boundaries - that can get complicated. Labrador, for instance, has been the subject of much discussion between Newfoundland & Quebec. There are Quebec maps that show it as being part of their province even though it is officially part of Newfoundland.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Great start Jane and good news you have knitting time but does Tango mind the rain ? ...


Thanks - no, he doesn't want to go outside at all when it is raining.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, guess Tango is feeling better if he managed to jump a fence! Sure glad he didn't hurt himself.


It is a good sign, I guess.


> Love your new start on the shawl. Nice gray and blue color mix. What is the bead color?


Thanks - the beads are a matte black. I wanted a more subdued look in keeping with the title.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I'm here, I'm here....only 14 days to go before we are all packed...we actually leave town on the 25th, but must have everything packed by the end of day on the 21st...wow, you know that you have planned and taken 2 months to move...but there are so many things we have not packed because we need to cook and "live" while we are still in the house.
> 
> Anyway, I am way, way behind on reading, but I have this question and it won't wait....well, at least it is important to me right now...
> 
> ...


DFL--I don't have any favorite patterns but that style of knitting is now called Swing Knitting and if you do a search you will find many patterns. From Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=swing%20knitting%20patterns

You may find something that strikes your fancy. I love doing this style knitting as you can really be creative and also use lots of your scrap yarn balls.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...(can you tell I am panicking here at the last minute???)


As the French would say, "Bon courage!"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, they *are* connected physically to the rest of Canada. As for boundaries - that can get complicated. Labrador, for instance, has been the subject of much discussion between Newfoundland & Quebec. There are Quebec maps that show it as being part of their province even though it is officially part of Newfoundland.


Guess I need a more detailed map to see the physical connections. What I was seeing is the St. Lawrence running between New Brunswick and mainland Canada and Nova Scotia lying south as an island. The St. Lawrence became the natural boundary across NYS and the N. England States from Canada so it raised my curiosity as to why that boundary did not extend to N.B and N.S. Mind you I have no desire to see any changes made.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Our elder gs got interested in the wii this time but he needed a competitor so I played too. Enjoy your peaceful moment. I did no knitting at all while the boys were here, it just wasn't worth the mistakes I knew I would make after brain scrambling days.


Sometimes we just need to reserve knitting for the time we/it deserves.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - no, he doesn't want to go outside at all when it is raining.


We had a dog that would only go out in the rain if you went with him, lol. Sunny days, no problem, open the door and he would go out. Rainy days, he would stand in the doorway until you stepped outside, then he would do his normal dog business.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am progressing slowly with my SW. Am taking breaks between the rows. Just a couple more rows of leaves and then the mesh takes over. Haven't found any more mistakes lately, although a couple of the stitch counts are missing and one seems to be wrong, but they are not impacting my knitting really, although I am counting every half patterned row, as I really don't want to tink any more.
> 
> I have been knitting on Beach Memories as a break from SW and just have the edging rows left to do. Hopefully blocking will stretch out the dropped stitches.It certainly is very bright and I am giving it to my GD, Jacinta, as she really likes bright colours.
> 
> Sue


Nice bright lively colors. Should be pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, DFL, you are almost to the end of your preparations. 

Beautiful socks and shawl projects, ladies!!!

I'm getting rested. Thank you! We are really pushing hard for school these days in preparation for those good old ACT tests, so there is lots going on around here. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

your socks are looking great Tanya.. and smart idea on having the color change if any in the toe area!

I'd hate not being with my internet but we would survive..it would not be fun but we don't rely on it for work or anything but keeping in touch with family and our hobby's


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I like the yarn you are doing  is there a pattern.. I am going to guess it will be a shrug? 

Love the socks Caryn! it is good to see where they are going.. I am afraid I am terribly behind.. I'll have to work hard this weekend to catch up 

Jane that is looking great.. I'm going to guess there is a lacy edge to it  I do like a solid back though it does help keep a person warm


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Ronie. Just weighed my remaining yarn and called it exactly right. Got all the cabling done thru Row 92, Clue 4 on the one sock. So will pick up the other sock on Clue 3 and knit to the same place as the first one. I think this woman with the matching yarn is not very fast moving so it may take at least a week to get the new yarn. Big Ugh. Did decrease 4 stitches right after the ankle as the sock is feeling too stretchy. Need to remember that lace in socks really has a lot of give! 

I hate not finishing a knit project but did begin to play with the night cap pattern I am trying to figure out. Really like the feel of Knit Picks Shine which is what I chose to buy for the cap. Pima cotton is so very soft.

Oh, and the Suntek Cashmere came yesterday. I must have been in a delusional state when I ordered it. There are 2 black balls of it which will kill my eyes and I forgot I had a whole bag of recycled cashmere that I bought 3? yrs ago. Anyone want some black cashmere, lace weight? There is also a ball of darkish pink. I think the color was supposed to be a rose but is way to pink for my liking. That one, too, I would let go easily.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'd hate not being with my internet but we would survive..it would not be fun but we don't rely on it for work or anything but keeping in touch with family and our hobby's


Imagine how much knitting we would get done not reading the LP, lol! But we would not have many choices when it came to getting new patterns and help with old ones so I'll keep my connectivity and knit fewer things


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I love the colorful piece you are doing.. it will be wonderful once done


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you


that is very interesting.. I am sure we covered this in school.. but that was so long ago!!  Hubby and I have been watching a show called 'Curse of Oak Island' and it is located somewhere around there... I don't know why we waste time watching it because we all know if they find a buried treasure there it will make national headlines before they show us on the TV show LOL but the brothers are fun to watch and it is entertaining


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We had a dog that would only go out in the rain if you went with him, lol. Sunny days, no problem, open the door and he would go out. Rainy days, he would stand in the doorway until you stepped outside, then he would do his normal dog business.


Sounds like my dogs.. we close the door so they can't get back in!! LOL our doggie door is broken and no amount of Gorilla tape will fix it.. so I talked hubby into bringing me some aluminum sheeting home and I'll make the door..he said he will but he never gets around to it..  But if I start it he will finish it! LOL sneaky I know but sometimes it is necessary!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Imagine how much knitting we would get done not reading the LP, lol! But we would not have many choices when it came to getting new patterns and help with old ones so I'll keep my connectivity and knit fewer things


I do know how much more knitting I got done before KP/LP, and Ravelry. I read just as much online as I do now, but w/o the knitting blogs and LP my output was multiple times more. I also did not rely on other patterns but did almost all my own. Socks were an exception as I used patterns to learn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Imagine how much knitting we would get done not reading the LP, lol! But we would not have many choices when it came to getting new patterns and help with old ones so I'll keep my connectivity and knit fewer things


me too... I'd hate to loose it, and truth is I have so many magazines and printed patterns I probably wouldn't hurt for a while but then I would start feeling tense over wanting new patterns.. and I would most certainly miss all of you here on LP!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I would start feeling tense over wanting new patterns.. and I would most certainly miss all of you here on LP!


Me too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, and the Suntek Cashmere came yesterday. I must have been in a delusional state when I ordered it. There are 2 black balls of it which will kill my eyes and I forgot I had a whole bag of recycled cashmere that I bought 3? yrs ago. Anyone want some black cashmere, lace weight? There is also a ball of darkish pink. I think the color was supposed to be a rose but is way to pink for my liking. That one, too, I would let go easily.


If you do not find a home let me know


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Guess I need a more detailed map to see the physical connections....


Yes - but the blue in the photo is Quebec & NB is connected to it. NS isn't an island - it is attached to NB - except for Cape Breton Island which is towards Newfoundland.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, so...going along great...getting sod for the back yard...on my second trip back home with a load...and then we find out that when our handyman cut off the water at the main and when he did the handle cracked (metal knob)...now the water is off and we can't turn it back on...so the city is coming out, but they said we shouldn't have touched it...but we don't have another cut off...


Oh wow...sorry...just had to get that my chest....oh how life gives us challenges...but happy faces...maybe the city will give us a better way to cut off our water...these are the times when I am glad I have my "knight in shining armor"...he is so calm...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, and thanks for the link on "swing knitting"...now I have some sources for pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is looking great.. I'm going to guess there is a lacy edge to it  I do like a solid back though it does help keep a person warm


I assume that you are referring to Dance Macabre. That was only the first clue. The lace starts in clue 2 - just getting at it now. I made an oops & had to tink 2 rows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> that is very interesting.. I am sure we covered this in school.. but that was so long ago!!


No reason you should remember - can't retain it all - except for my brother, Ron. ;-)


> Hubby and I have been watching a show called 'Curse of Oak Island' and it is located somewhere around there...


Don't know the show but Oak Island is in Mahone Bay in Nova Scotia - there have been lots of stories of pirate treasure there but so far no sign of any.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...so the city is coming out, but they said we shouldn't have touched it...but we don't have another cut off...


More water problems! I hope it is handled quickly ... & painlessly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I'm here, I'm here....only 14 days to go before we are all packed...we actually leave town on the 25th, but must have everything packed by the end of day on the 21st...wow, you know that you have planned and taken 2 months to move...but there are so many things we have not packed because we need to cook and "live" while we are still in the house.
> 
> Anyway, I am way, way behind on reading, but I have this question and it won't wait....well, at least it is important to me right now...
> 
> ...


And breathe! You have been so organised DFL, I'm sure the last minute things will go smoothly but I'll wish you good luck anyway. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sometimes we just need to reserve knitting for the time we/it deserves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We had a dog that would only go out in the rain if you went with him, lol. Sunny days, no problem, open the door and he would go out. Rainy days, he would stand in the doorway until you stepped outside, then he would do his normal dog business.


He didn't want to be the only one getting wet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TEGH socks - made some progress this afternoon. I don't usually knit until the evening but April showers have kicked in
and I haven't been able to start the garden tasks I wanted to get to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> TEGH socks - made some progress this afternoon. I don't usually knit until the evening but April showers have kicked in and I haven't been able to start the garden tasks I wanted to get to.


Looks great, Linda
I love the yarn & bead combo.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DFL - bummer about the broken handle. I am married to a really handy guy so he would have gone out with a pair of locking pliers, lol.

Linda, your socks look really comfy


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Linda
> I love the yarn & bead combo.


Thanks, Jane. The yarn is Katia Ole Condor and is a merino, alpaca, nylon mix. I've used it before and it is really warm and cosy. Unfortunately I haven't found it in bright colours - just neutrals. Beads are AB purple.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda, your socks look really comfy


 :thumbup: They are going to be warm.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> TEGH socks - made some progress this afternoon. I don't usually knit until the evening but April showers have kicked in
> and I haven't been able to start the garden tasks I wanted to get to.


 :thumbup: Those are very pretty and look really cosy :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those two are going to make a stunning assemble :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Ann and Linda. re: SL

Sue, Beach Memories looks wonderful. Love the colors. Your GD will love it. 

Ronie, the pattern is called Summer Lime. I made one a few weeks ago. Super easy and I love the fit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-lime

Love your socks, Linda. They look so cozy. 

Hang in there, DFL. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Caryn....kept seeing comments re socks so have searched them out .Love the colour .It is in competition with cerise as my favourite .They are really lovely .


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Ann and Linda. re: SL
> 
> Sue, Beach Memories looks wonderful. Love the colors. Your GD will love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone...they came out to fix it and the parts were so old they had to go back to the shop.....but it will be back on today...yeah


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:
 

> Thanks everyone...they came out to fix it and the parts were so old they had to go back to the shop.....but it will be back on today...yeah


Yeah! 

Linda, your socks look wonderful!!! 

Love it here on LP with you all!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks everyone...they came out to fix it and the parts were so old they had to go back to the shop.....but it will be back on today...yeah


That is good news. It is frustrating to have something like this happen when you feel in a flurry to get everything done. You have been very organized. Everything will fall in place and you can feel a big sigh of relief as you drive away.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Imagine how much knitting we would get done not reading the LP, lol! But we would not have many choices when it came to getting new patterns and help with old ones so I'll keep my connectivity and knit fewer things


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> me too... I'd hate to loose it, and truth is I have so many magazines and printed patterns I probably wouldn't hurt for a while but then I would start feeling tense over wanting new patterns.. and I would most certainly miss all of you here on LP!


So would I!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> TEGH socks - made some progress this afternoon. I don't usually knit until the evening but April showers have kicked in
> and I haven't been able to start the garden tasks I wanted to get to.


Looking good, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DFL - bummer about the broken handle. I am married to a really handy guy so he would have gone out with a pair of locking pliers, lol.
> 
> Linda, your socks look really comfy


My DH would have done the same. He's quite handy, sometimes way too handy and takes on too many projects.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> If you do not find a home let me know


Will do


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - but the blue in the photo is Quebec & NB is connected to it. NS isn't an island - it is attached to NB - except for Cape Breton Island which is towards Newfoundland.


You are so right. Now you see how my eyes work, or don't.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, so...going along great...getting sod for the back yard...on my second trip back home with a load...and then we find out that when our handyman cut off the water at the main and when he did the handle cracked (metal knob)...now the water is off and we can't turn it back on...so the city is coming out, but they said we shouldn't have touched it...but we don't have another cut off...
> 
> Oh wow...sorry...just had to get that my chest....oh how life gives us challenges...but happy faces...maybe the city will give us a better way to cut off our water...these are the times when I am glad I have my "knight in shining armor"...he is so calm...


Typically there is a main cut off in the house. Don't know if your situation is common in that region.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh, and thanks for the link on "swing knitting"...now I have some sources for pattern.


Glad they are helpful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> TEGH socks - made some progress this afternoon. I don't usually knit until the evening but April showers have kicked in
> and I haven't been able to start the garden tasks I wanted to get to.


Great stitch definition Linda. Looks very good and I do see the beads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Jane. The yarn is Katia Ole Condor and is a merino, alpaca, nylon mix. I've used it before and it is really warm and cosy. Unfortunately I haven't found it in bright colours - just neutrals. Beads are AB purple.


Have never worked with a merino/alpaca/nylon sock yarn. Sounds and looks wonderful.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL another problem out of the window it seems .Good .
Linda ...the socks are looking great .I decided to get my act together this evening as Samuel is in bed .Have cast on 3 times so far ...am debating whether to stop or defeat the needles and yarn ! The first sock caused no problem .
Norma ...good that you had your son call .Did I catch he lived abroad ?.Seem to remember when I first came to LP you talked of him .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks everyone...they came out to fix it and the parts were so old they had to go back to the shop.....but it will be back on today...yeah


So it really wasn't the worker's fault: he was just the lucky one to have it fall apart in his hands. Good the city is being so responsible.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I have enjoyed Michael being here. He was in Albania but came home at Christmas. This is the first time he has been here since though. We are in close contact but he is very busy in London working.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

* Spring Wood Shawl Changes*

Just heard back from the designer.
She has added stitch counts for rows 160 and 168 in the written instructions and corrected an error in written instructions for row 172, and also corrected the stitch count for that row (charts are all fine).

Additionally, she has made a fix to row 194 since I last corresponded with her.

These changes affect pages 21, 29, and 30.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> * Spring Wood Shawl Changes*


Thanks, Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: Those are very pretty and look really cosy :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking good, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have never worked with a merino/alpaca/nylon sock yarn. Sounds and looks wonderful.


The alpaca makes them really warm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> DFL another problem out of the window it seems .Good .
> Linda ...the socks are looking great .I decided to get my act together this evening as Samuel is in bed .Have cast on 3 times so far ...am debating whether to stop or defeat the needles and yarn ! The first sock caused no problem .
> Norma ...good that you had your son call .Did I catch he lived abroad ?.Seem to remember when I first came to LP you talked of him .


Thanks, Ann. Funny how that happens. Your first sock is lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> * Spring Wood Shawl Changes*
> 
> Just heard back from the designer.
> She has added stitch counts for rows 160 and 168 in the written instructions and corrected an error in written instructions for row 172, and also corrected the stitch count for that row (charts are all fine).
> ...


Thanks, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Sue


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The alpaca makes them really warm.


I bet it does. Alpaca is considered the warmest fiber. Of course that does not include exotic fibers like musk ox, etc.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, and the Suntek Cashmere came yesterday. I must have been in a delusional state when I ordered it. There are 2 black balls of it which will kill my eyes and I forgot I had a whole bag of recycled cashmere that I bought 3? yrs ago. Anyone want some black cashmere, lace weight? There is also a ball of darkish pink. I think the color was supposed to be a rose but is way to pink for my liking. That one, too, I would let go easily.


Deep Brown does the same thing...doesn't matter the fiber --> natural/man-made. I wouldn't mind playing with all three balls of Cashmere.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Have just read Roving Crafters article about liking this yarn thing .Partly answers what Melanie was mentioning in that it gives us the opportunity to make contact with each other .
I do like the articles from there .Think Tanya gave the link ....thank you .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, that last minute packing is the hardest. When we moved we just saved some big garbage bags and one large box for all the last minute things to stuff them in everything does work out somehow in the end and it all gets moved! Glad the water problem got solved quickly. 

Jane, the matte black beads is a great choice for the yarn for DM. 

Toni, hope you are getting lots of good studying done. Are those tests for the state, or is it a college entry test? I don't recall what ACT is. 

Thanks Ronie and Ann re: socks 

Linda, love your cozy socks and beads. Nice progress. 

Ann, I'm sure you'll get back on track with that second sock. Maybe it's just that you are distracted with the gks.

I just finished the April section of BON. Just have to get a picture. Now I will return to clue 3 for sock 2.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

It's amazing what you can do when you don't have water indoors...

pack boxes....

use the well water to soak in new sod and end up rinsing yourself in the sprinklers...it felt great in the heat we had today...

work on ideas for the new home...where will everything go....

and my favorite: Watch the Masters golf tournament streamed live on my iMac...wow...what a day


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished Chart 8 of SW. The leaves are giving way to mesh now.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart 8 of SW. The leaves are giving way to mesh now.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely beautiful, Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It's amazing what you can do when you don't have water indoors...
> 
> pack boxes....
> 
> ...


Day well spent!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart 8 of SW. The leaves are giving way to mesh now.
> 
> Sue


Well done Sue. It is looking gorgeous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Have just read Roving Crafters article about liking this yarn thing .Partly answers what Melanie was mentioning in that it gives us the opportunity to make contact with each other .
> I do like the articles from there .Think Tanya gave the link ....thank you .


You are welcome. I do enjoy Roving Crafters articles--she is a good writer with a nice humor.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--ever more impressed with this pattern and your doing it so well.

DFL--we are so accustomed to so much convenience in our lives that it is shocking and challenging when things go awry. However, we mortals are creative and do find ways to work through problem situations. Having some humor and staying calm of course does help. Glad your day went well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad you had a good day, DFL.

Sue, that SW is looking great! 

My second sock is done. Woohoo! They feel so nice and warm and squishy. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart 8 of SW. The leaves are giving way to mesh now.
> 
> Sue


It looks an interesting, rather unusual design, well executed of course!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Karen -- didn't know if you had seen this one. It is a lovely tatted snowflake.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397683-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, the matte black beads is a great choice for the yarn for DM. ....


Thank you, Caryn
I think they will become more visible once we are out of the garter stitch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart 8 of SW. The leaves are giving way to mesh now.


Lovely, Sue
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Karen -- didn't know if you had seen this one. It is a lovely tatted snowflake....


That is lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart 8 of SW. The leaves are giving way to mesh now.
> 
> Sue


That is going to be magnificent. You have worked very hard on it. I do hope the designer is going to give you some credit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This looks familiar but I dont see it in my files.
Something Lacy Shrug by Vera Sanon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/something-lacy-shrug

Taiao Hat by Francoise Danoy
http://new.knotions.com/pattern/taiao-hat-francoise-danoy/

Mycenia Bolero by Willow Yarns Design Team
http://www.willowyarns.com/product/W00242.do

Siri's braided beanie from Katrine H
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/siris-braided-beanie/120002?_ct=rbew&_ctp=207678


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

http://tatsaway.blogspot.com/2007/10/daisy-picot-snowflake.html
has been found, re-drafted, and printed for review. :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think this is a hint that this is to be ONE of the projects...I have the multi-color I intended for Canadian Leaf...Interesting for Christmas? Or do you want solid??


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart 8 of SW. The leaves are giving way to mesh now.
> 
> Sue


Lovely. I have one row to go on chart 7.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is going to be magnificent. You have worked very hard on it. I do hope the designer is going to give you some credit.


I agree with Norma. You definitely deserve some credit on this, Sue. And, of course, it's going to be stunning.

My socks completed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Really I am not wanting any credit, but it is a wonderful pattern. She is offering it for free, so why wouldn't anyone ask about errors so she can correct them. I know it is possible to fudge things to make them work, but that would bother me, knowing that others could run into the same problem, and people sometimes would rather just give up than figure out a way to resolve. In addition, this designer was upfront about noting that no one other than her tested it, and she said to contact her about errors or any questions. Besides it is a wonderful pattern and I am in awe over the detail that had to go into this design.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> That is going to be magnificent. You have worked very hard on it. I do hope the designer is going to give you some credit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Bev. Those look great. Hopefully sometime I can try this pattern.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I agree with Norma. You definitely deserve some credit on this, Sue. And, of course, it's going to be stunning.
> 
> My socks completed.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My socks completed.


These socks look so comfy, Bev. Well done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My socks completed.


Great job, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... it is a wonderful pattern and I am in awe over the detail that had to go into this design.


I agree 100% - as I knit, I am amazed at how she managed to fit things together.
She is very fortunate to have had you provide her with feedback, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The socks look lovely, Bev


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you. Really I am not wanting any credit, but it is a wonderful pattern. She is offering it for free, so why wouldn't anyone ask about errors so she can correct them. I know it is possible to fudge things to make them work, but that would bother me, knowing that others could run into the same problem, and people sometimes would rather just give up than figure out a way to resolve. In addition, this designer was upfront about noting that no one other than her tested it, and she said to contact her about errors or any questions. Besides it is a wonderful pattern and I am in awe over the detail that had to go into this design.
> 
> Sue


A very humble position, but credit worthy nonetheless. We all recognize the amount of time you have put into this pattern and working with all the problems. It is a tremendously complicated pattern and not surprising to find errors in it. I don't think this takes away from the creativity and work of the designer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your socks came out beautifully and look to fit so well. Good project you instigated here. I am really liking the pattern for the ongoing interest with its ever-changing steps along the way.

Received word last nite my yarn is in the mail, sent first class. Hopefully will see it by Monday.

My house is very noisy this morning and cannot figure out why. Hearing metallic scraping, bumping, the printer keeps recycling itself. My poltergeists must be at it again. They must think I have nothing else to worry about.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I think this is a hint that this is to be ONE of the projects...


Karen, how difficult is it to adapt a pattern designed for shuttles to the needle method? I see that this one calls for 2 shuttles - I assume to accommodate the 2 colours - I only skimmed it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> My socks completed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


Your GD will love it. I hope I wasn't taking any credit away from the designer of SW. I didn't mean that but I do think that you need a mention for the great deal of effort you have put in.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann, it is funny that the same stitches can go smoothly once but give all kinds of problems the second time. Frustrating, but funny nonetheless.

DFL - keep a sharpie marker handy to write on the outside of the boxes you want to open first - i.e. the ones with your underwear and toilet paper.  Got a chuckle out of my mind's image of you and your DH frolicking in the sprinklers on the lawn.

Sue, your SW is coming along beautifully. I plan to make this one someday (put it in my library eons ago, lol) so I appreciate all your work getting the pattern tested and corrected.

Bev, love those  red  socks!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nicely done Bev. They look like they fit you perfectly. It really an interesting heal and toe! 

Sue it is great that you have taken the time to give feedback to the designer. I bet she does appreciate it. It really helps a an amazing design. 

Belle, that tatted snowflake was very pretty and well done. Thanks for sharing the link. 

Karen you sound like you are all ready to go with your tatting tutorial! I won't be joining in, but I will definately be watching!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


The blocking really opened the dropped stitches nicely. It looks even more colorful on your mats A cowl would be really pretty too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night...


Your GD is going to love this, Sue. It looks great.
So good to discover a pattern that works so well with this variegated yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, so...going along great...getting sod for the back yard...on my second trip back home with a load...and then we find out that when our handyman cut off the water at the main and when he did the handle cracked (metal knob)...now the water is off and we can't turn it back on...so the city is coming out, but they said we shouldn't have touched it...but we don't have another cut off...
> 
> Oh wow...sorry...just had to get that my chest....oh how life gives us challenges...but happy faces...maybe the city will give us a better way to cut off our water...these are the times when I am glad I have my "knight in shining armor"...he is so calm...


Good thing he is being calm  it seems to be a issue for lots of people this season!! I guess they just don't make those turn offs like they use too..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't know the show but Oak Island is in Mahone Bay in Nova Scotia - there have been lots of stories of pirate treasure there but so far no sign of any.


isn't that something.. I would think it would air in your area just because it is so close!! I think it is on the history channel.. I'm not sure but it looked like they were getting close in the season finale! but then why would we tune in again if there wasn't a cliff hanger at the end.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .... I would think it would air in your area just because it is so close!! ...


I don't watch much regular TV except here in France. Back home, I watch NetFlicks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda your sock it looking great!! your beads look a lot like mine  and I really like your yarn choice. It looks as warm as you say they are 

Sue this is really looking nice.. I bet your anxious to get it done!

Thanks for the link Bev I do remember when you made the other one.. this is going to be so cute.. 

DFL the Masters is on our TV too!! I kinda thought Bubba was doing really well because everytime I walked through the room he was on the TV but I guess I was wrong.. Of course it is early and anyone can walk away with it!! I plan on getting some spring cleaning done and some more on my socks done while we watch the Masters here too


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I agree with Norma. You definitely deserve some credit on this, Sue. And, of course, it's going to be stunning.
> 
> My socks completed.


They are really pretty and look comfy warm.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> It's amazing what you can do when you don't have water indoors...
> 
> pack boxes....
> 
> ...


You are a great example of making lemonade when life gives you lemons!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

such a great attitude Sue... all said and done she is lucky you were the one to give the pattern another test run  I am sure she feels great knowing that any and all kinks are being worked out!

Bev those turned out GREAT!!! I love the deep red too


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, it is funny that the same stitches can go smoothly once but give all kinds of problems the second time. Frustrating, but funny nonetheless.
> 
> DFL - keep a sharpie marker handy to write on the outside of the boxes you want to open first - i.e. the ones with your underwear and toilet paper.  Got a chuckle out of my mind's image of you and your DH frolicking in the sprinklers on the lawn.
> 
> ...


It was actually a nice relief from the heat. I pulled weeds and although I got soaked I felt like a child playing in the water.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


She will love it. I think it would make a great cowl, good idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your Beach Memories is so pretty!! I love your yarn.. I think the true colors will come thru when off the mats  I love how this turned out.. and have some yarn that might work nice with this  I see it is our 'Elizabeths' pattern.. great going Elizabeth!!! 

Great tip Melanie!! it is the things you need right away that seem to be at the bottom of the pile of boxes.. When we moved I labeled everything very well and each box went into its proper room and it was still a challenge to get everything I needed when I needed it.. also kinda fun ... setting up a new house can be very exciting


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn, the ACT's are college entrance exams. It doesn't seem possible that we need to be thinking about this already. Thank you for the study well wishes. 

Sue, your SW is prettier every time you show us. The scarf/cowl with the YO's looks like a lot of fun.

Bev, your socks are amazing! That is a very interesting toe. The cables and lace go so well together. 

DFL, while you are marking the "Open me First" boxes, don't forget the coffee maker and cups! 

Have a great day, all!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have only 3 rows of the second charts on my socks I am eager to get them done.. I will have lots of down time this weekend.. and I plan on taking full advantage of it... They go fast but I have very little time during the week.. 

We have been so warm here the last few days. I do think today will be more like normal temps.. but yesterday by 11am we were already 80 degrees(F) and that is warm for us at anytime of the year.  and we have all been outside enjoying the weather.. I see lots of first of the year sun burns..  I'm glad I am not one of them!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I agree with Norma. You definitely deserve some credit on this, Sue. And, of course, it's going to be stunning.
> 
> My socks completed.


Wow!!! These are amazing. At a personal level, I wonder about how those socks would feel in a pair of shoes. What's to keep the stitching from causing welts in the foot? I guess that is why I've shied away from socks of this nature. I can understand a decorated cuff, but the foot? Or are you planning on just wearing them and no shoes? I certainly don't mean for this comment to be taken as an indication that I don't like the work, because I do. I'm just curious.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Great tip Melanie!! it is the things you need right away that seem to be at the bottom of the pile of boxes.. When we moved I labeled everything very well and each box went into its proper room and it was still a challenge to get everything I needed when I needed it.. also kinda fun ... setting up a new house can be very exciting


Our current house has an 1800 sq ft detached garage :thumbup: So we just moved all of the boxes and furniture into it. It was a few weeks before we finished painting and re-carpeting the house so I had to shuffle out to the garage in my robe each morning to get something to wear for work, lol.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Caryn, the ACT's are college entrance exams. It doesn't seem possible that we need to be thinking about this already. Thank you for the study well wishes.
> 
> Sue, your SW is prettier every time you show us. The scarf/cowl with the YO's looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


That was the first thing on my list....we've found some fantastic sites for hints on packing and the company we are using to actually move the furniture is also helpful...

Coffee, cups, hand soap, paper towels, paper plates, wipes, laundry detergent, toys for my grandchildren...some of the items in the "Last On...First off box"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It was actually a nice relief from the heat. I pulled weeds and although I got soaked I felt like a child playing in the water.


Isn't it great feeling that young again!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wow!!! These are amazing. At a personal level, I wonder about how those socks would feel in a pair of shoes. What's to keep the stitching from causing welts in the foot? I guess that is why I've shied away from socks of this nature. I can understand a decorated cuff, but the foot? Or are you planning on just wearing them and no shoes? I certainly don't mean for this comment to be taken as an indication that I don't like the work, because I do. I'm just curious.


Good question Belle. On the few patterned socks I wear the pattern leaves an impression on my foot but is not a bother wearing them in shoes. These socks have a bit more texture with all the cables so will have to see. OTH, many people like to wear their socks with sandals or cappezio style shoes to show them off


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--love the Beach Memories. Colors are great and work so well together. I think the drop stitches provide enough space in the fabric that it mutes the brightness a bit. I think your GD will flip on this scarf. Did you say what yarn your used?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. It is Patons Kroy Socks in Fern Rose Jacquard colourway. I got 3 balls free at my Knitting Guild Yarn sale last year..a real bargain. I did think it bright and had debated making socks, but I think this pattern was ideal for it, and I still have enough yarn that I could make a cowl.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--love the Beach Memories. Colors are great and work so well together. I think the drop stitches provide enough space in the fabric that it mutes the brightness a bit. I think your GD will flip on this scarf. Did you say what yarn your used?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the lovely comments on the socks. I am pleased with the way they turned out. The pattern ready does keep the interest up. 

Sue, love your Beach Memories scarf. That turned out well and will be appreciated and well used. 

Belle, that is a good question and I feel the same way as you. These are beautiful socks, but how will they feel in a shoe? They feel great. However, I do have shoes that are a bit tight and I cannot wear textured socks with those shoes at all. They hurt. So, it really depends on the shoe. In the shoes I am wearing now, it gives a nice squishy feel with those all those cables. These are the most beautiful socks I will ever make.  And I enjoyed making them and will wear them, but I will probably go back to simpler patterns when I make more socks.

Now that my socks are done, I am turning to baby knitting. I have that vest that I like to make. I am going to have fun with this one. The pattern calls for chunky and I bought worsted. So I will adjust for that. Also, I want to ganseyfy the vest. I have my Knitting Ganseys book and knitting graph paper. Got to count my stitches and pick my patterns. Gonna have me some fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


The yarn works really well in this stitch!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. It is Patons Kroy Socks in Fern Rose Jacquard colourway. I got 3 balls free at my Knitting Guild Yarn sale last year..a real bargain. I did think it bright and had debated making socks, but I think this pattern was ideal for it, and I still have enough yarn that I could make a cowl.
> 
> Sue


Great deal indeed! and excellent use of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the lovely comments on the socks. I am pleased with the way they turned out. The pattern ready does keep the interest up.
> 
> Sue, love your Beach Memories scarf. That turned out well and will be appreciated and well used.
> 
> ...


Bev--what a great way to play--baby vests/gansey patterns/personal design.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> That was the first thing on my list....we've found some fantastic sites for hints on packing and the company we are using to actually move the furniture is also helpful...
> 
> Coffee, cups, hand soap, paper towels, paper plates, wipes, laundry detergent, toys for my grandchildren...some of the items in the "Last On...First off box"


I can imagine that with this kind of organization, there is more peace of mind with the whole process, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a great way to play--baby vests/gansey patterns/personal design.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Clue 3, sock 2 is finished. Time to take a break, bring in some firewood and move the body. Clue 4 will finish my yarn I think and then it will be waiting for the new skeins to arrive. Given the problems I had getting started I am quite pleased with how well and quickly it has gone.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are well organized.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> It's amazing what you can do when you don't have water indoors...
> 
> pack boxes....
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I think this must be about the longest it has taken me to knit a shawl, other than MKALs with spaced out clues.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's clue 2 of Boo's Dance Macabre. Funny the resemblance with my WFR - although that was a true blue & this has green mixed in. The lace is growing out of the garter stitch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here's clue 2 of Boo's Dance Macabre. Funny the resemblance with my WFR - although that was a true blue & this has green mixed in. The lace is growing out of the garter stitch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my finished Beach Memories. I am really happy with it. Think I have definitely got to make a cowl, now as I might just keep this! 

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What a great idea to Ganseyfi a vest Bev. Can't wait to see your choices.

Danse Macabre is looking nice so far Jane.

Wow, your Beach Memories does look really nice on Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Beach Memories. I am really happy with it. Think I have definitely got to make a cowl, now as I might just keep this!
> 
> Sue


I would have a hard time giving that up. You could wear it with about anything. As my grandmother was fond of saying, if you like it that much, it is a gift worth giving.

My sister-in-law and her daughter visited about a year ago and they wanted to see many of the things I had made. On a whim, I laid scarves and shawls out on the counter and let them take their pick. It was fun and many were things I wore rarely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I agree with Norma. You definitely deserve some credit on this, Sue. And, of course, it's going to be stunning.
> 
> My socks completed.


Your socks look great, Bev!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree 100% - as I knit, I am amazed at how she managed to fit things together.
> She is very fortunate to have had you provide her with feedback, though.


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here's clue 2 of Boo's Dance Macabre. Funny the resemblance with my WFR - although that was a true blue & this has green mixed in. The lace is growing out of the garter stitch.


That is going to be gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


It looks wonderful, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Beach Memories. I am really happy with it. Think I have definitely got to make a cowl, now as I might just keep this!
> 
> Sue


That is lovely. GD will love it :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have only 3 rows of the second charts on my socks I am eager to get them done.. I will have lots of down time this weekend.. and I plan on taking full advantage of it... They go fast but I have very little time during the week..
> 
> We have been so warm here the last few days. I do think today will be more like normal temps.. but yesterday by 11am we were already 80 degrees(F) and that is warm for us at anytime of the year.  and we have all been outside enjoying the weather.. I see lots of first of the year sun burns..  I'm glad I am not one of them!!


We're having great weather up here, too! It's so great to open all the windows and air out the house!

I've got 9 rounds left on charts C and D before doing the heel turn part and the foot of the socks. It's a really fun pattern to work from.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pam. I think this must be about the longest it has taken me to knit a shawl, other than MKALs with spaced out clues.
> 
> Sue


I need to get back to mine. I've only completed through chart 2, so have a long ways to go still. But the good thing is that hopefully she'll have made all her updates by the time I get to those later charts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's clue 2 of Boo's Dance Macabre. Funny the resemblance with my WFR - although that was a true blue & this has green mixed in. The lace is growing out of the garter stitch.


That's looking really pretty, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Beach Memories. I am really happy with it. Think I have definitely got to make a cowl, now as I might just keep this!
> 
> Sue


Very pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Beach Memories. I am really happy with it.


It looks great on you, Sue!
This yarn was a perfect match for the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Danse Macabre is looking nice so far, Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 
I am looking forward to seeing the lace grow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Babalou


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is going to be gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking really pretty, Jane.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful scarf Sue .Not surprised the shawl has taken so long Sue with your wrist problem and waiting for confirmation on all the mistakes .As for the latter ,you will be rewarded in heaven as my mum would have said 
Pam ...wish it was warm here but enjoy it your end .
DM is already looking good and eagerly await the next bit Jane .
Melanie ..going to the garage is not too bad .I am often runing around the garden cleaning up after the dog and just hope no- one passes at that moment .
Tanya ..hope your yarn arrives so you can finish the socks .If I have too long a break from a project I find it hard to go back to it but you will sock it to em girl .
Lots of baby knitting ahead Bev . and sure you have lots planned .
Finished my third repeat of the second sock so am quite pleased to be making progress .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


What a cheerful scarf!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Sue your Beach Memories is so pretty!! I love your yarn.. I think the true colors will come thru when off the mats  I love how this turned out.. and have some yarn that might work nice with this  I see it is our 'Elizabeths' pattern.. great going Elizabeth!!!


Thanks, Ronie! I designed it out of desperation when I was learning to spin fine singles that remained singles and that had long lengths of color. Once I learned the technique, I had no clue what to use the yarn for. I get compliments whenever I wear my scarf. Who knew? LOL!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's clue 2 of Boo's Dance Macabre. Funny the resemblance with my WFR - although that was a true blue & this has green mixed in. The lace is growing out of the garter stitch.


this looks great! I bet it will have a beautiful edge when done 

Bev it sounds like fun!! I can't wait to see what you end up with


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Sue that looks great on you! What a nice pop of color 

I am off work now.. dinner was cooked last night and we are staying in.. it is a bit cool and windy out right now. So I guess the only thing to do would be go and see just how far I can get with my socks. ... I just wanted to check in.. Have a great evening everyone..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Ronie! I designed it out of desperation when I was learning to spin fine singles that remained singles and that had long lengths of color. Once I learned the technique, I had no clue what to use the yarn for. I get compliments whenever I wear my scarf. Who knew? LOL!


Your welcome... it is a great design


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I agree with Norma. You definitely deserve some credit on this, Sue. And, of course, it's going to be stunning.
> 
> My socks completed.


Great socks, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Double post


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you. Really I am not wanting any credit, but it is a wonderful pattern. She is offering it for free, so why wouldn't anyone ask about errors so she can correct them. I know it is possible to fudge things to make them work, but that would bother me, knowing that others could run into the same problem, and people sometimes would rather just give up than figure out a way to resolve. In addition, this designer was upfront about noting that no one other than her tested it, and she said to contact her about errors or any questions. Besides it is a wonderful pattern and I am in awe over the detail that had to go into this design.
> 
> Sue


I do agree, Sue, it is a fantastic pattern and relative to the detail there have been few errors. I am really enjoying knitting it.. I am grateful that you took the time to ask the questions and put the errors right though. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished my Beach Memories scarf last night, and it is on the mats right now. It blocked to 84"x 8", so it will be interesting to see its size when relaxed.
> I think I have enough yarn left that I could get a cowl out of this. The pattern should be easy enough to adapt.
> 
> Sue


What a difference blocking makes. It is a fun scarf, Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, glad you will be getting some knitting time in this weekend. Lucky you to be having warm weather. It seems to be getting colder here instead of warmer!

Bev, that is good to know about the comfort of the socks. I also had he question about all those cables on the foot. They sure do look pretty. Maybe I will wear them more like slippers. 
What fun you sound like you will be having making baby things and using your Gansey skills on that vest. We will be looking foward to seeing your progress! 

Great progress Tanya on the sock. You really zoomed right along. I am getting back to clue 3 on sock 2 tonight. 

Lovely progress on DM, Jane. I love how the lace is "blooming" and this time I can really see the beads. Looks great. 

Oh that scarf is so fun Sue. It does look great on you and would make a great accent piece to go with anything. Your gd will love it, if you don't decide to keep it. Love your display too. 

Sounds like you're making good progress on your socks too Pam. Hope we get to see them soon. 

Elizabeth, how wonderful that you can design an item just right for the yarn you spun and that we can all enjoy it too! :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Beach Memories. I am really happy with it. Think I have definitely got to make a cowl, now as I might just keep this!
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, loving the way your DM is developing. Looks great.

Sue, your Beach Memories looks amazing. I can see why you want to keep it. Love the pics with the sign and shells. 

Thanks, Pam and Linda. 

Elizabeth and Sue, I may have to check out that Beach Memories. Looks like a ton of fun and a quick knit.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Karen, how difficult is it to adapt a pattern designed for shuttles to the needle method? I see that this one calls for 2 shuttles - I assume to accommodate the 2 colours - I only skimmed it.
> 
> 
> > The multi-color choice is optional really. I prefer to either have a pre-colored thread or just do the pattern in a solid color. I do the chains in the "ball" side length, the circles with the "shuttle"/needle. My photos will include the working of one circle...thanks for the reminder...also one chain. You will note the side of the work I have the needle positioned for both in my photos.
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

A fox and family seem to have taken over the groundhogs house!

And a pic of April section of BON scarf.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> A fox and family seem to have taken over the groundhogs house!
> 
> And a pic of April section of BON scarf.


Love both!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> A fox and family seem to have taken over the groundhogs house!
> 
> And a pic of April section of BON scarf.


Your BON looks great, Caryn. Love the fox family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> A fox and family seem to have taken over the groundhogs house!
> 
> And a pic of April section of BON scarf.


Your BON looks great, Caryn, and that's a great photo of the fox.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Look what I found. It 25% off till April 12th. I really like this one. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/secession


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I initially thought there was only one cub with Mrs. Fox...there are two cubs! SWEET!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It looks great on you, Sue!
> This yarn was a perfect match for the pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ronie, glad you will be getting some knitting time in this weekend. Lucky you to be having warm weather. It seems to be getting colder here instead of warmer!
> 
> Bev, that is good to know about the comfort of the socks. I also had he question about all those cables on the foot. They sure do look pretty. Maybe I will wear them more like slippers.
> What fun you sound like you will be having making baby things and using your Gansey skills on that vest. We will be looking foward to seeing your progress!
> ...


What she said!!! Everyone's projects are looking great and sounding good, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> A fox and family seem to have taken over the groundhogs house!
> 
> And a pic of April section of BON scarf.


Won't that be fun to watch them grow! 

April looks very nice, Caryn!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Caryn ,super knitting .Cheeky foxes.Foxes live around here .They have moved into urban areas .A neighbour stepped into her attached garage to find one sitting on a worktop . They are a nuisance .
I didn't realise the scarf, which Sue displayed ,was designed by Elizabeth ,a multi talented lady !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, your BON is lovely. The foxes are so cute but a little smelly! We used to have a dog that made a habit of rolling in their markings when ever she came across it. Phew!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...DM is already looking good and eagerly await the next bit Jane .. .


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> this looks great! I bet it will have a beautiful edge when done ...


Thank you, Ronie 
Boo generally does have lovely lace borders.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Lovely progress on DM, Jane. I love how the lace is "blooming" and this time I can really see the beads. Looks great. ...


Thank you, Caryn 
I have the next clue but we have a week for this one so I am going to finish the chart that I am doing on Spring Wood first.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, loving the way your DM is developing. Looks great.


Thank you, Bev 


> Elizabeth and Sue, I may have to check out that Beach Memories. Looks like a ton of fun and a quick knit.


I agree - I just might join you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> A fox and family seem to have taken over the groundhogs house!


Oh - look at those cute babies!


> And a pic of April section of BON scarf.


Gorgeous!!! I love the colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My neighbour was telling me about when Tango hopped the wall the other day. He was sitting in his living room when he saw Tango go down the road so he went out to catch him. Tango would let him get within arm's reach & then dart away from him. He did that several times & then figured that it was a lost cause. So he said to Tango, "Come on home with me & I'll give you something to eat." Tango turned around & ran back & sat in front of his gate & waited for him. As soon as he opened the gate, Tango went straight to his back door & was rewarded with several slices of ham. The little skeet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I received a message from Tricia - she bought herself a new tablet & is figuring it out & hopes to see us on LP soon.

Friday Freebie  
Gradient Vortex from jriede
http://www.jriede.com/friday-freebies/

Elvetham Vest by Jacqueline van Dillen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elvetham-vest

Eversley Shawl by Jacqueline van Dillen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eversley-shawl

Rotherwick by Zoe Clements
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rotherwick


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My neighbour was telling me about when Tango hopped the wall the other day. He was sitting in his living room when he saw Tango go down the road so he went out to catch him. Tango would let him get within arm's reach & then dart away from him. He did that several times & then figured that it was a lost cause. So he said to Tango, "Come on home with me & I'll give you something to eat." Tango turned around & ran back & sat in front of his gate & waited for him. As soon as he opened the gate, Tango went straight to his back door & was rewarded with several slices of ham. The little skeet!


That is a clever boy!! :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a clever boy!! :lol:


He certainly is.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love both!


Thanks Melanie. It was quite a surprise to see a fox and not the groundhog. Wondering what happened to the gh. :wink:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Your BON looks great, Caryn. Love the fox family.


Thanks Bev. It was hard to get a picture that wasn't blurry because they were playing. Very cute.
Love the shawl link you posted. Thinking about getting it. Love the ruffly edge and the way the beads are.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I initially thought there was only one cub with Mrs. Fox...there are two cubs! SWEET!!!


There actually are 5 cubs. Just couldn't catch them all, as they kept going in and out of the den.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Won't that be fun to watch them grow!
> 
> April looks very nice, Caryn!


Thanks Toni. It will, as long as they stay their distance. I wonder if they eat garden vegetables.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, Tango has a good head on his shoulders. 

I love it too, Caryn. I broke down and bought it last night.  It just may go on vacation with us this summer.

Ooo, fine cubs. You have a fine summer of fox watching ahead of you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Caryn ,super knitting .Cheeky foxes.Foxes live around here .They have moved into urban areas .A neighbour stepped into her attached garage to find one sitting on a worktop . They are a nuisance .
> I didn't realise the scarf, which Sue displayed ,was designed by Elizabeth ,a multi talented lady !


Thanks Ann. It was a fun pattern with all those beads. I am getting faster with getting them on.
I hope the foxes don't become a nuisance here. I sure don't want to see one on my house or garage!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, you are becoming a fox watcher! Do you have binoculars?

Sue


sisu said:


> There actually are 5 cubs. Just couldn't catch them all, as they kept going in and out of the den.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, your BON is lovely. The foxes are so cute but a little smelly! We used to have a dog that made a habit of rolling in their markings when ever she came across it. Phew!!!


Thanks Norma. 
Yucch, I will have to make sure the dogs stay away!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree - I just might join you!


Me too. I actually printed out the pattern( Beach Memories) and bought some Noro yarn with long color changes for it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the colour.


Thanks Jane. The color is really more of a deep purple. This time it photographed with a pink tone to it which isn't really there.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. It was a fun knit. If my wrist hadn't played up, I could have done it in a couple of days. It was my mindless knitting. I have two possible candidates to replace it. I have started on one and may cast on the other too. I need something for my "news" time and now DWTS. Also, Paul's surgery gas been rescheduled for Friday. Since he has so many medical issues, they thought it wisest to reschedule to the regular OR rather than outpatient suegical center, so I will need some easy knitting for then too.

Sue
[ quote=Ronie]Sue your Beach Memories is so pretty!! I love your yarn.. I think the true colors will come thru when off the mats  I love how this turned out.. and have some yarn that might work nice with this  I see it is our 'Elizabeths' pattern.. great going Elizabeth!!!

Great tip Melanie!! it is the things you need right away that seem to be at the bottom of the pile of boxes.. When we moved I labeled everything very well and each box went into its proper room and it was still a challenge to get everything I needed when I needed it.. also kinda fun ... setting up a new house can be very exciting [/quote]


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My neighbour was telling me about when Tango hopped the wall the other day. He was sitting in his living room when he saw Tango go down the road so he went out to catch him. Tango would let him get within arm's reach & then dart away from him. He did that several times & then figured that it was a lost cause. So he said to Tango, "Come on home with me & I'll give you something to eat." Tango turned around & ran back & sat in front of his gate & waited for him. As soon as he opened the gate, Tango went straight to his back door & was rewarded with several slices of ham. The little skeet!


Well isn't he the smartie! Wouldn't be surprised if he goes back for more


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow, you are becoming a fox watcher! Do you have binoculars?
> 
> Sue


Yes, my husband spotted them first and got the binoculars as he wasn't sure what they were. I also used the telephoto lens on my camera to see them better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, Tango has a good head on his shoulders. ...


He is uncanny!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Me too. I actually printed out the pattern( Beach Memories) and bought some Noro yarn with long color changes for it!


Noro sounds lovely - I have admired it from afar.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Elizabeth, how wonderful that you can design an item just right for the yarn you spun and that we can all enjoy it too! :thumbup:


I used to do my designing backwards when I was learning to spin. Spin the yarn, then design something that would work with the yarn. Now I am smarter...well, some days... and work up a design, _then_ spin the yarn. LOL! Right now I am spinning the two yarns for my 2017 Year of Lace scarves - one for beaded and one for non-beaded. I was so inspired by the few who are using their handspun yarns for this year's scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Paul's surgery gas been rescheduled for Friday. ...


Wishing all the best for the surgery!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> A fox and family seem to have taken over the groundhogs house!
> 
> And a pic of April section of BON scarf.


Love your scarf, Caryn. What a cute fox family!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well isn't he the smartie! Wouldn't be surprised if he goes back for more


He is the smartest dog I've ever had - & the greatest character.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My neighbour was telling me about when Tango hopped the wall the other day. He was sitting in his living room when he saw Tango go down the road so he went out to catch him. Tango would let him get within arm's reach & then dart away from him. He did that several times & then figured that it was a lost cause. So he said to Tango, "Come on home with me & I'll give you something to eat." Tango turned around & ran back & sat in front of his gate & waited for him. As soon as he opened the gate, Tango went straight to his back door & was rewarded with several slices of ham. The little skeet!


Tango knows how to train the humans. LOL!


----------

